# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Jeu vido] Actuellement vous tes sur quoi ?

## Nhaps

Un thread principal pour savoir sur quels jeux vous passez votre temps en ce moment ?

Pour ma part :

- Ori and the blind forest
- Binding of Isaac Rebirth
- Minecraft (UHC & KTP)

----------


## Zirak

N'ayant pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment, j'alterne sur des jeux o je peux faire des parties rapides   ::mrgreen:: 

- Hearthstone
- Heroes of the storm 
- DBZ Xenoverse
- Star Conflict

Mais comme j'ai un peu de congs bientt, je vais pouvoir me remettre un peu  Civilization Beyond Earth.

----------


## Razorflak

Un jeu de rythme qui m'obsde totalement:
 ::fou:: * osu!*  ::fou:: 

Sinon du grand classique de temps  autre:
   -League of Legend
   -SC2
   -Battlefield

----------


## lper

WoW, encore et toujours, a finira bien par me lasser un jour, et puis des conneries comme coc et son frre bb...

----------


## fozzeuh

Moi je joue de temps en temps  L4D2, le meilleur jeu de la plante.  ::zoubi::

----------


## -Rpass-

En ce moment j'aime bien les point & click : The Walking Dead, je compte me faire The Wolf Among Us  ::):

----------


## Sunchaser

> En ce moment j'aime bien les point & click : The Walking Dead, je compte me faire The Wolf Among Us


Salut,
Je viens de me faire la saison 1 et 2 de The Walking Dead (Tell Tale), c'est carrement gnial ..

----------


## Zirak

> WoW, encore et toujours, a finira bien par me lasser un jour, et puis des conneries comme coc et son frre bb...


Rooo Iper, va falloir te sevrer un jour ! 

Et donc fais-tu parti comme certains de mes potes, des vrais qui n'ont jamais arrts et qui ont reu leur statuette pour fter leurs 10 ans d'abonnement en continue, ou es-tu comme moi un faible qui ne la mrite pas ? (Bien que si tu as le courage de toujours jouer, tu la mrite dj plus que moi... xD )


Non sinon, accessoirement, en plus des jeux cits, ds qu'il sort, je me mets  Blood Bowl 2 !! 





D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a des infos plus prcises que "dbut 2015" ou "1er semestre 2015" sur la date de sortie, je suis preneur !

----------


## lper

> Rooo lper, va falloir te sevrer un jour !


Ben disons que j'avais arrt deux bonnes annes et je m'y suis remis il y a 6 mois, MoP m'a bien plu et WoD n'est pas si mal mais mes meilleurs souvenirs (pour la blague MMS ::aie:: ) resteront dans le Norfendre et le raid ICC.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ben disons que j'avais arrt deux bonnes annes et je m'y suis remis il y a 6 mois, MoP m'a bien plu et WoD n'est pas si mal mais mes meilleurs souvenirs (pour la blague MMS) resteront dans le Norfendre et le raid ICC.


Oh oui le raid ICC, la priode o j'tais dans le top 3 des hunts de mon serveur et le premier hunt sp survie. #PluieDeWisp

----------


## ManusDei

Elder Scrolls Online
Divinity Original Sin
Guild Wars 2 (un peu)
Zelda A Link between worlds

Et j'ai refini Dishonored (sans tre vu ni tuer personne) il y a une semaine.
Mais j'ai pas le temps de jouer tous les soirs en ce moment.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part je suis sur :

- Hearthstone (Ma chaine pour les dbutants :p)
- Minecraft (Mode survie + test de mod, j'ai le jeu que depuis 1 mois)
- Toukiden sur Vita
- Binding of Issac Rebirth sur vita
- Diablo 3

----------


## Alvaten

Etant sur un pc portable dappoint durant mon dmnagement j'ai laiss temporairement de cot les "gros" titres, mon PC fixe tant encore chez mes parents. J'ai aussi laiss Wow derrire moi et finalement ca me manque pas plus que ca, pourtant j'ai accumul des milliers d'heures dessus. 

Du coups je suis sur :
 - Hearthstone 
 - Heroes of the storm (seulement le week-end)
 - Zelda Majora's Mask (3DS)
 - Bayonetta 2 (WiiU)

Je vois que nous sommes plusieurs sur les deux F2P de Blibli !

----------


## Captain_JS

Puzzle & Dragon sur mon S3, depuis 2 ans  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

Dota2 (aprs beaucoup de SC2 mais trop gav par les protoss) et Clash of Clans  cause de mes collgues  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Ben disons que j'avais arrt deux bonnes annes et je m'y suis remis il y a 6 mois, MoP m'a bien plu et WoD n'est pas si mal mais mes meilleurs souvenirs (pour la blague MMS) resteront dans le Norfendre et le raid ICC.


Pour moi rien ne vaut les raids 40, l'poque o certains se permettaient d'tre afk pendant les raids !

----------


## Barsy

En ce moment c'est Europa Universalis IV et je reviens dessus trs souvent. Faut dire que j'ai t trs du par Civilization Beyond Earth alors EU4 a compense.

Sinon, j'ai termin Wasteland 2 dernirement et j'ai Divinity Original Sin, Tropico 5 et Sid Meier's Pirates qui m'attendent (quelle invention sournoise les promos sur steam).

Et en jeu "passe temps" pour s'occuper 30 minutes, j'ai Hotline Miami, Binding of Isaac et Spelunky. 

J'ai oubli de prciser que j'ai refait pour la n-ime fois Day Of the Tentacle il y a peu, mais a prend pas longtemps. Je pourrai presque le faire en boucle ce jeu, je me marre  chaque fois.  ::ptdr::

----------


## ternel

Et bien, je suis dans mes vieilleries:
Morrowind ( peine modd)Unreal Tournament 2004Alerte rouge 2, la revanche de YuriUn remake de Soleil de Tibrium (Command&Conquer 2) nomm Twisted InsurrectionAge of Wonders : Shadow Magic

Et j'envisage de trouver une dosbox ou autre pour faire tourner ce bon vieux Rayman.
Le-premier-que-j'ai-jamais-fini-parce-que-j'tais-une-tanche,-il-y-a-15-ans...

----------


## Kyuudan

Oh Morrowind ! Le meilleur jeu de tous les temps ! Haha  ::): 
Moi d'ici peu de temps a sera TESO (vu qu'il est pass en buy to play autant ce faire plaisir ^^)

----------


## Glutinus

> Et j'ai refini Dishonored (sans tre vu ni tuer personne) il y a une semaine.
> Mais j'ai pas le temps de jouer tous les soirs en ce moment.


Haha, je l'avais fait sur Deus Ex : Human Revolution. Le vrai fantme.
Je pense que c'est plus ardu sur ce que j'ai vu dans Dishonored. Pour le coup t'as achet tous les pouvoirs ou tu t'es content uniquement du "clignement" ?

Moi sinon je trainaille sur Fantasy Life. Je pourrai aller beaucoup plus vite mais j'aime bien prendre mon temps.
Du coup quand je fais l'histoire je torche le chapitre en 20 minutes.
Jeu trop facile, et qui mriterait que chaque mtier ait son propre mini-jeu.

----------


## Kyuudan

Deus Ex... Tu m'as donn envie d'y rejouer !
Sinon des personnes on testes DBZ : Xenoverse ? J'aurai besoin d'avis sur ce jeu parce qu'il me tente bien mais j'ai peur d'tre du...

----------


## Nhaps

> Deus Ex... Tu m'as donn envie d'y rejouer !
> Sinon des personnes on testes DBZ : Xenoverse ? J'aurai besoin d'avis sur ce jeu parce qu'il me tente bien mais j'ai peur d'tre du...


Ne le prends pas.

C'est moche, et comme d'habitude la camra fait n'importe quoi.

----------


## Kyuudan

Hum dommage...
Parce que le principe avait l'air sympa ! Tu cre ton propre personnage, tu peux jouer en ligne en coop.
Tant pis je me consolerai sur un autre jeu  ::):

----------


## r0d

- Hearthstone. C'est la premire fois que je joue  un jeu de carte (je n'ai mme jamais jou  Magic), mais l j'ai vraiment accroch. 'sont fort les gars de Blibli quand-mme. J'ai jou trs srieusement pendant quelques mois, avec tracker et tout le toutim, j'ai t une fois lgende, mais depuis quelques mois je n'ai plus du tout le temps; mme pas le temps de faire mes qutes :'(
- Minecraft. J'y joue depuis la bta, en modd, en vanilla, en solo ou sur serveur, etc. Mais pareil, en ce moment pas le temps.
- LoL. L c'est une histoire d'amiti. J'ai une bande de bon potes qui y jouent rgulirement alors de temps en temps on se fait quelques parties avec TS histoire de se marrer ensemble.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je pense que c'est plus ardu sur ce que j'ai vu dans Dishonored. Pour le coup t'as achet tous les pouvoirs ou tu t'es content uniquement du "clignement" ?


J'ai pris le pouvoir de ralentissement du temps, et sur la fin celui de possession des rats (et j'ai boost le Clignement). Dans les amliorations fixes, de quoi sauter plus haut et aller plus vite, et je crois que c'est tout.

J'ai pas pris le pouvoir de l'oeil pour voir  travers les murs car l a devient carrment trop simple. Mais je l'ai fait un difficile (Vtran ?)vu que a faisait longtemps que j'y avais pas jou.

Dans quelques temps je pense que je vais le refaire en bourrin (l'infiltration c'est faible  ::D: ) et sur le niveau de difficult le plus lev, car en difficile j'avais des potions  ne plus savoir quoi en faire.

PS : la partie la plus complique a t de prendre la clef de Daud sans se faire voir, car il est  ct et que l'arrt du temps il s'en moque.

----------


## Zirak

> Ne le prends pas.
> 
> C'est moche, et comme d'habitude la camra fait n'importe quoi.



Mw, je ne serais pas aussi catgorique.

Bon dj graphiquement, c'est subjectif, mais on ne peut pas dire que cela soit moche, cela reste du DBZ niveau style, et j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y en ait eu de plus beaux que cela en 3D, et puis cela dpend du systme sur lequel tu l'as test (console / PC ? Quelle console / quelle puissance de PC / de cg ?), c'est pas tout  fait du Cell Shading comme sur un Naruto, c'est trs rond et trs criard mais cela colle plutt bien avec l'univers de Toriyama.

Perso, je l'ai tlcharg justement pour le tester pour voir si je craquais ou non, ayant t pas mal blas par le fait de m'tre fait entuber en achetant Raging Blast sur PS3  l'poque (je ne me ferais plus avoir par la nostalgie !), et mme en y jouant en offline et au clavier, je trouve que c'est un des plus aboutis jusque la sur les versions 3D ( part peut-tre les vieux Budokai).


Donc oui, cela reste un jeu de baston, c'est assez rptitif, malgr le mode "histoire" et le ct "RPG" (qui se rsume quand mme pas mal  farmer des missions en boucle pour lvler), et oui, c'est sr que cela ne vaut pas les vieux DBZ en 2D sur snes ou les premiers sur Psx, mais ce n'est pas une bouse complte non plus ^^

Je ne dirais pas que c'est LE jeu DBZ et qu'il faut foncer dessus, mais je pense qu'il vaut le coup de l'essayer et de se faire un avis, c'est loin d'tre le plus mauvais en tous cas.


Quant  la camra, moi cela ne m'a pas plus choqu que cela, enfin rien de vraiment frustrant, tu as des exemples plus prcis Nhaps ?

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> En ce moment c'est Europa Universalis IV et je reviens dessus trs souvent. Faut dire que j'ai t trs du par Civilization Beyond Earth alors EU4 a compense.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai termin Wasteland 2 dernirement et j'ai Divinity Original Sin, Tropico 5 et Sid Meier's Pirates qui m'attendent (quelle invention sournoise les promos sur steam).
> 
> Et en jeu "passe temps" pour s'occuper 30 minutes, j'ai Hotline Miami, Binding of Isaac et Spelunky. 
> 
> J'ai oubli de prciser que j'ai refait pour la n-ime fois Day Of the Tentacle il y a peu, mais a prend pas longtemps. Je pourrai presque le faire en boucle ce jeu, je me marre  chaque fois.


Raaa putain oui! Enfin un qui a des rfrences qui me parlent. Surtout Wasteland 2 en fait. J'ai acht EU4 recemment car des potes  moi y joue, mais je crois que je vais attendre des vacances pour m'y mettre vu qu'au bout de 30 minutes j'avais toujours rien compris. 
Sinon en ce moment je suis MightyQuest for epic loot, c'est pas prise de tte et Trackmania cup.
J'ai jou  Deus ex rcemment, vraiment bien aim. Un jour je me remettrai  Fonline2 et ptete un p'ti baldur's gate en mode big picture. Ou alors j'arriverai  trouver un nouveau jeu qui dechire tout prochainement... Mais bon c'est pas facile.

----------


## Hizin

The Secret WorldMinecraftBrtal LegendWasteland 2

Ca me redonne envie de me remettre  C&C 1, Red Alert 1 & 2, Front Mission 3... Rah...

----------


## Lyche

Dungeon Defenders 2
Star Drive
Civ 6 Beyond Heart
un peu de League of Legends
Dead Island Epidemics

----------


## Nhaps

> Quant  la camra, moi cela ne m'a pas plus choqu que cela, enfin rien de vraiment frustrant, tu as des exemples plus prcis Nhaps ?


J'y est jou chez un pote qui a la X1, et bon dj il y avait de l'aliasing.. et la camra bien que globalement a va, mais des fois elle s'est pas o se placer. Aprs je dirais pas que c'est un mauvais jeu, mais il ne vaut pas les 50-60 euros....


Sinon pour les joueurs de Minecraft, si cela vous tente qu'on se reunisse pour faire de l'UHC, un KTP ou tout autres mini jeux (Bloc party <3)

----------


## ggnore

> Civ 6 Beyond Heart


 :8O: 
Beyond Earth (pas Heart), c'est civ5 avec une reskin. C'est pas civ6.
Pour ma part j'ai pas apprci des masses : pas trs cohrent, pas si loign que a de civ5, super alatoire. Pourquoi faire un grand blabla sur le fait qu'on ait broy notre terre mre, alors qu'on a le choix de suivre le mme chemin sur cette nouvelle plante ?
Les avatars sont d'une grande tristesse. J'ai senti un dveloppement paresseux sans vritable envie de faire avancer le genre.
Il y a un nouveau jeu de stratgie de estampill Sid Meier, cette fois exclusivement dans l'espace, et il est encore pire que Beyond Earth.
http://www.gamekult.com/jeux/test-si...93149t.html#pc

----------


## Lyche

Certes, faute de frappe ^_^

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il est bien trop proche du 5 et que les qutes n'apportent pas plus au jeu que ce qu'ils auraient voulu.
J'ai vu le civ dans l'espace, mais c'est pareil en fait. Un systme de croissance d'influence, et des cases pour se dplacer... J'avoue que des jeux de conqute dans ce style, il n'y a que Star Drive qui soit intressant, mais il est solo! et en temps rel !

D'ailleurs si tu aimes ce genre de truc, il est assez fun. De vraies armes, tu construits toi mme tes quipement de vaisseaux bas sur des paterns spcifiques  l'une des 8 races. 8races que l'on peu modeler selon son dsir en choisissant au dbut des caractristiques (positives ou ngatives) et qui font que 2 games ne se ressemblent pas.

Il tait tellement dur pour moi de comprendre le principe de gestion des ressources (Chaque plante produit 3 types de ressources, nourriture, fabrication et science, en fonction de leur fertilit et d'autres facteurs. Puis, il faut jouer sur les changes de populations et de ressources entre les plantes pour gnrer de l'argent et faire voluer ses technologies. J'ai pass quelque chose comme 3 mois de jeu pour arriver  passer du mode ultra facile au mode facile  ::aie:: 

Cordialement

----------


## Rayek

Si vous aimez des jeux style civilisation ou 4X tour par tour il y a les jeux de la srie Endless qui sont bons :

Endless space
Endless Legend

----------


## Hizin

Malgr mon amour pour Master of Orion, je n'ai vraiment pas russi  accrocher  Endless Space, trop "abstrait" et trop "flou", c'est le sentiment gnral qui s'en est dgag pour moi.

Par contre, Endless Legend... mama mia, j'ai ador. Je n'ai pas encore saisi tout les mcanismes, mais je le trouve assez ergonomique et comprhensible.

----------


## Lyche

Je teste ce soir en rentrant de soire (si je suis assez frais !!)

----------


## ternel

Dans le 4X, il y a toujours Space Empires 4 et 5.
Le premier est graphiquement vieux, le second encore bugg.

J'ai toujours une pense pour son dveloppeur, qui a btement revendu les droits  son diteur, et ne peut donc plus dvelopper un sixime opus, comme il le souhaiterait.

J'y joue toujours avec plaisir.
L'arbre de technologie est tellement immense.
Le jeu permet des "stellar manipulation" extraordinaire: crer une plante ou la dtruire, construire une sphre de dyson, faire exploser une toile.
Quoi de plus amusant que d'arriver discrtement  ct de l'toile mre de votre ennemi, pour la faire exploser, dtruisant par la mme occasion toutes les plantes du systme.


... et de s'apercevoir qu'en fait, l'adversaire a construit un bouclier gravitationnel autour de l'toile, pour la protger.

----------


## clairetj

Vu que je me suis mis a rejouer a Magic the Gathering en rel, je me suis remis sur Urban Rivals sur internet. Pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas, un jeu de cartes  jouer a a collection. Des combats contre d'autres joueurs, des clans dans lesquels on choisi ses combattants avec diffrents pouvoirs, free to play mais avec du paiement si on veut vite avoir un max de carte. Je le joue en casual mais j'aime bien une ou deux heures par semaine.

Sinon en console de salon, je varie entre NBA 2k13, Skyrim et Crysis 3 avec un retour de DBZ Budokai 3 (vu qu'ils ont sortis sur PS3 un jeu comprenant Budokai et Budokai3)

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai achet hier soir Pillars of Eternity, aprs une heure de jeu, je suis agrablement surpris par ce RPG, qui reprend les mcaniques de Baldur's Gate (Action semi active, avec la pause sur la barre espace)

Je continu l'histoire de faon plus soutenu ce soir, je reviendrai vers vous pour avoir une critique un peu plus dtaille

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai rinstall Risen 2 : Dark Waters, car mme si il est moyen c'est pas tous les jours qu'on peut combiner pirates, vaudou et kraken (et je referais le 3 aprs).

Obsidian ils ont fait du bon boulot depuis Kotor2 et Neverwinter Nights 2 ? Les deux jeux me font un peu viter tout le reste de leur production (a et un total dsintert en South Park).

----------


## Nhaps

> Obsidian ils ont fait du bon boulot depuis Kotor2 et Neverwinter Nights 2 ? Les deux jeux me font un peu viter tout le reste de leur production (a et un total dsintert en South Park).


Les critiques sur Internet sont trs bonnes.
De mon point de vue l'criture est belle, c'est trs complet.

Ce midi, je crois que je viens de tuer un personnage qui aurait pu me rejoindre... mais je le serai sans doute jamais (du moins dans cette partie). Mais en 1h30 de jeu, j'ai dj fait pas mal de choix, et c'est cela que j'adore, faire des choix qui ont un impact direct dans le jeu.

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai rinstall Risen 2 : Dark Waters, car mme si il est moyen c'est pas tous les jours qu'on peut combiner pirates, vaudou et kraken (et je referais le 3 aprs).
> 
> Obsidian ils ont fait du bon boulot depuis Kotor2 et Neverwinter Nights 2 ? Les deux jeux me font un peu viter tout le reste de leur production (a et un total dsintert en South Park).


J'ai galement achet pour une poigne de dollars Risen 2 il n'y a pas longtemps. Mais j'adhre mal. Peut-tre est-ce du  la version console (oui je sais, je suis pas un vrai  ::D: ) ou que ma tl est trop petite. J'ai d juste faire l'intro mais je vais forcer un peu.

Ayant termin la qute principale de Fantasy Life j'ai vu la montagne de boulot pour continuer  monter. J'ai dj galr pour monter d'un cran mon mtier principal (forgeron) du coup je vais sans doute passer par Inazuma Eleven qui dort dans le tiroir de ma table de nuit  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai galement achet pour une poigne de dollars Risen 2 il n'y a pas longtemps. Mais j'adhre mal. Peut-tre est-ce du  la version console (oui je sais, je suis pas un vrai ) ou que ma tl est trop petite. J'ai d juste faire l'intro mais je vais forcer un peu.


En fait j'ai l'impression que le mot pour Risen 2 c'est "presque".

Le jeu est bourr de clichs et d'humour, presque comme un Monkey Island. Mais vu que le jeu fait plus adulte, ben a passe presque.
Le systme de combat est presque trs technique.
L'histoire est presque bien (alors que les qutes annexes sont trs bien).
Le craft est presque intressant.

Par contre les dialogues sont trs bien crits  ::):  (la qute au dbut o il faut convaincre Patty de faire la cuisine est magique)

Tout a fait que j'ai mis longtemps  m'y remettre, alors qu'il y a deux grosses factions (Inquisition et Vaudou) qui donnent accs  des comptences trs diffrentes.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> J'ai achet hier soir Pillars of Eternity, aprs une heure de jeu, je suis agrablement surpris par ce RPG, qui reprend les mcaniques de Baldur's Gate (Action semi active, avec la pause sur la barre espace)
> 
> Je continu l'histoire de faon plus soutenu ce soir, je reviendrai vers vous pour avoir une critique un peu plus dtaille


Je l'ai achet aussi. Trs bon jeu, par contre peut tre pas aussi bon que BG2. Je le trouve un peu trop simplifi (par rapport  BG hein.. c'est pas simple pour autant), et pas moyen de faire un kensai-mage de la mort qui tue. Mais a faisait des annes que j'attendais un jeu de cette trempe et je suis pas du.

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah du coup, tant en congs j'en profite un peu, je me suis refait les Warhammer Dawn of War 2 et Dawn of War 2 Retribution.

Et comme je ne m'tais jamais motiv avant, je me suis lanc dans la srie Tale Tales de The Walking Dead (je ferais surement la srie sur GoT aprs  ::D: ) mais mme si cela reste relativement rapide et simple comme jeu, j'aime bien le principe, les choix qu'on fait ont une influence sur la suite, on croise des personnages de la srie, etc etc C'est plutt sympa.

----------


## ManusDei

Alors, qui a relanc les 3 Deus Ex depuis hier ?  ::mrgreen::  (moi on verra dans quelques mois)

----------


## Hizin

Ils sont encore trop frais dans ma tte pour que les relances (avec une bonne dception  un moment pour le 3 d'ailleurs).
Me suis remis  Dragon Age 1, mais ce qu'il a un rythme lent... vivement la fin que je passe au 2 puis  Inquisition. Yep, je me refait le 1 uniquement pour la sauvegarde et avoir mes choix pour les suivants.

----------


## Glutinus

> Alors, qui a relanc les 3 Deus Ex depuis hier ?  (moi on verra dans quelques mois)


Je connais bien le premier et le 3, mais je n'ai jamais jou au 2.
Ma vieille mule est trop poussive pour le faire tourner et je n'ai pas russi  le faire tourner direct avec une machine plus puissante et j'ai pas particulirement  chercher  le faire.

Pour le 3 les premiers runs je l'avais termin en tant assez bourrin. Puis une fois que t'as got au plaisir de faire du fantme + artiste (ne pas se faire voir, ne dclencher aucune alarme) et mme en mode non fatal, tu gagnes un max d'XP
: 500XP pour fantme, 250 XP pour artiste, 50XP pour neutralisation au CAC non fatal, le jeu d'ailleurs devient trop facile  la fin je ne savais plus quoi faire de mes points de dynamisation.... Je crois que c'est un des rares jeux sur XBOX o j'ai l'ensemble des succs. En plus tu peux russir de les avoir tous d'une traite, moyennant une petite "triche" en sauvegardant  un moment o une dcision te fait gagner un succs tout en annulant un autre succs.

----------


## Glutinus

> Ils sont encore trop frais dans ma tte pour que les relances (avec une bonne dception  un moment pour le 3 d'ailleurs).
> Me suis remis  Dragon Age 1, mais ce qu'il a un rythme lent... vivement la fin que je passe au 2 puis  Inquisition. Yep, je me refait le 1 uniquement pour la sauvegarde et avoir mes choix pour les suivants.


LOL j'ai exactement le mme ressenti avec Mass Effect.
Si j'adore le premier pour l'ensemble du scnario et l'univers trs trs riche, je prfre le second pour le rythme et le ct 12 salopards ou One Piece,  savoir aller aux quatre coins de la galaxie en mission suicide pour rcuprer tous les bras casss pour monter ta team. Refaire tout le premier est trs trs long mais permet d'avoir pas mal d'avantages pour le second (quelques points d'XP, de l'argent + une cohrence dans l'histoire).

Merci Bioware  ::):

----------


## Christophe P.

> Ils sont encore trop frais dans ma tte pour que les relances (avec une bonne dception  un moment pour le 3 d'ailleurs).
> Me suis remis  Dragon Age 1, mais ce qu'il a un rythme lent... vivement la fin que je passe au 2 puis  Inquisition. Yep, je me refait le 1 uniquement pour la sauvegarde et avoir mes choix pour les suivants.


La sauvegarde pour le 3 est inutile, il y a le keep (https://dragonagekeep.com/) pour a.

----------


## Hizin

> Je connais bien le premier et le 3, mais je n'ai jamais jou au 2.
> Ma vieille mule est trop poussive pour le faire tourner et je n'ai pas russi  le faire tourner direct avec une machine plus puissante et j'ai pas particulirement  chercher  le faire.
> 
> Pour le 3 les premiers runs je l'avais termin en tant assez bourrin. Puis une fois que t'as got au plaisir de faire du fantme + artiste (ne pas se faire voir, ne dclencher aucune alarme) et mme en mode non fatal, tu gagnes un max d'XP
> : 500XP pour fantme, 250 XP pour artiste, 50XP pour neutralisation au CAC non fatal, le jeu d'ailleurs devient trop facile  la fin je ne savais plus quoi faire de mes points de dynamisation.... Je crois que c'est un des rares jeux sur XBOX o j'ai l'ensemble des succs. En plus tu peux russir de les avoir tous d'une traite, moyennant une petite "triche" en sauvegardant  un moment o une dcision te fait gagner un succs tout en annulant un autre succs.


Tu ne perds pas grand chose... le 2 n'est pas tip-top et ne me laisse pas un trs bon got.
Je n'ai jamais russi  jouer un Deus Ex en bourrin par contre, toujours t un fantme... mme si, sur la fin de chacun, j'ai toujours des armes lourdes avec la spcialisation  fond dedans.




> LOL j'ai exactement le mme ressenti avec Mass Effect.
> Si j'adore le premier pour l'ensemble du scnario et l'univers trs trs riche, je prfre le second pour le rythme et le ct 12 salopards ou One Piece,  savoir aller aux quatre coins de la galaxie en mission suicide pour rcuprer tous les bras casss pour monter ta team. Refaire tout le premier est trs trs long mais permet d'avoir pas mal d'avantages pour le second (quelques points d'XP, de l'argent + une cohrence dans l'histoire).


Yep. Le 2 m'a fait une bonne claque vu que a part d'une "grosse" feuille de perso et que a arrive  de l'action avec volutions assez light. La dcouverte de l'univers et l'tonnement permanent devant les dcouvertes et l'histoire. Bien un des rares jeux qui m'a fait cet effet par rapport  son univers. Je n'ai pas apprci le dbut du 2, par contre, mon personnage dans le 1 faisant la guerre totale  Cerberus... m'enfin...




> La sauvegarde pour le 3 est inutile, il y a le keep (https://dragonagekeep.com/) pour a.


J'ai vu, merci  ::): 
Je trouve que c'est une bonne ide d'ailleurs.
Je l'aurai bien utilis si je n'avais pas le 2  faire. Je rattrape mon retard sur celui-l et vu que je n'ai pas trouv de sauvegarde avec mes choix, je me retape tout le premier. Ca me permet de me remettre l'histoire en tte, et de me prendre un coup de vieux au passage (le listing des succs dbloqu en 2009).

----------


## Lyche

Hello!

j'ai pu essay Heroes of the Storm, le dota made in blizzard, et il est pas mal. Il n'est qu'en bta pour le moment mais je possde 8 cls et je connais d'autres personnes qui en ont beaucoup. Si vous souhaitez tester mais n'avez pas de cl, n'hsitez pas  me contacter.

Cordialement,

----------


## Razorflak

> Hello!
> 
> j'ai pu essay Heroes of the Storm, le dota made in blizzard, et il est pas mal. Il n'est qu'en bta pour le moment mais je possde 8 cls et je connais d'autres personnes qui en ont beaucoup. Si vous souhaitez tester mais n'avez pas de cl, n'hsitez pas  me contacter.
> 
> Cordialement,


A 5 je le trouve gnial, mais il peut tre super frustrant par moment quand tu joues avec 4 inconnus. Comme tout se joue sur l'exprience gnral on se retrouve totalement dpendant de son quipe.
Si il y a des gens ici motiv pour une partie de tant a autre, je suis preneur  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> A 5 je le trouve gnial, mais il peut tre super frustrant par moment quand tu joues avec 4 inconnus. Comme tout se joue sur l'exprience gnral on se retrouve totalement dpendant de son quipe.
> Si il y a des gens ici motiv pour une partie de tant a autre, je suis preneur


Tous les mobas sont frustrants quand tu ne joues en avec 4 potes  :;):  Sinon Heroes c'est la quintessence du "casualisme" par Blizzard, une sorte d'aboutissement d'un virage qu'ils ont (malheureusement) pris depuis quelques annes dj...

----------


## Lyche

Je vois pas en quoi c'est casu.

LoL tait bien moins avanc que a le premier mois (et j'ai jou ds la 2me semaine de Bta LoL, je peux faire la diffrence).
Personnellement je trouve le jeu prometteur, une fois qu'il auront rgls l'quilibre des persos.

Et puis, c'est le casu qui fait vivre les diteurs ces dernires annes, c'est pas les gamers qui font gagner de l'argent

----------


## GPPro

> Je vois pas en quoi c'est casu.
> 
> LoL tait bien moins avanc que a le premier mois (et j'ai jou ds la 2me semaine de Bta LoL, je peux faire la diffrence).
> Personnellement je trouve le jeu prometteur, une fois qu'il auront rgls l'quilibre des persos.
> 
> Et puis, c'est le casu qui fait vivre les diteurs ces dernires annes, c'est pas les gamers qui font gagner de l'argent


C'est casu parce que tu n'as pas d'itemisation, de last hitting, etc... (je ne joue pas  LoL, mais Dota2) Et le fait que ce soit en bta ne change rien, on parle bien de choix de gameplay l.

----------


## Alvaten

Perso j'aime Heroes of the Storm pour ce que certain appel "casualisation". Le jeu est plus simple que ses concurrents sans tre simpliste, passer des heures  optimiser mon perso et  cumer les forums pour trouver l'itemisation parfaite a ne mintresse pas. Surtout si c'est au final pour se faire insulter une partie sur deux car notre manire de jouer n'est pas au gout de tous. J'ai trs vite laiss tomb LoL pour ces raisons dailleurs. 

Je ne me considre pas comme un casu, ni comme un hard-core gammer. Je joue pas mal, mais sans me prendre la tte (j'essaie forcement de faire gagner mon quipe et d'optimiser un minimum mon perso, mais sans plus).

Je comprend que certain trouvent a dommage, au final ils ne sont pas oblig d'y jouer comme je ne joue pas  LoL ou Dota, il en faut pour tout les gots, je trouve dommage que certain crachent autant sur ce jeu. 




> A 5 je le trouve gnial, mais il peut tre super frustrant par moment quand tu joues avec 4 inconnus
> ...
> Tous les mobas sont frustrants quand tu ne joues en avec 4 potes


Au final c'est un problme de tous les jeux en ligne, pas propre aux mobas. Tu as les mmes sensations sur Wow ou Battlefield, quand tu ne joue pas en team tu peux tomber sur une super quipe ou un quipe de bras-casss. Forcement quand je tombe avec des joueurs vraiment pas bon a me frustre mais je prend sur moi et a va mieux la fois suivante. 

Perso je joue le week-end  HotS avec mes deux frres. A 3/5 a deviens dj vraiment plus contrlable.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est casu parce que tu n'as pas d'itemisation, de last hitting, etc... (je ne joue pas  LoL, mais Dota2) Et le fait que ce soit en bta ne change rien, on parle bien de choix de gameplay l.


"L'itmisation" est une relle connerie en mon sens ou un type feed dsquilibre une game. Une fois qu'un gars est stuff, bah t'as plus grand chose  esprer.. a dsquilibre la game et a favorise 1 personne... C'est tellement mieux. Tes attentes correspondent  ce que tu attends d'un dota. Moi j'attends d'un jeu qu'il apporte de nouvelles choses.

Entre LoL et Dota2, y'a peu d'cart en soit en terme de gameplay ou de jeu.. (pour avoir jou au 2, c'est lassant) C'est une question de got entre l'un et l'autre.

HotS est bas sur autre chose que sur du matos.. Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de casu  faire un choix de jeu qui se passe de tout ce que les autres ont, pour se dmarquer... C'est pas plus simple  aborder, les tactiques et stratgies en jeu sont bien plus avances que sur LoL o, de toute faon, une fois que t'as trouv ton build de stuff, t'as pas plus trop  y rflchir...

Bref, tout n'est que question de got je dirais.

----------


## r0d

Hello,

on est aussi pass  hots depuis peu. On est une bande de pote qui jouons ensemble depuis la fac, donc depuis plus de 10 ans. On a jou, entres autres,  starcraft, puis warcraft 3, puis starcraft II, puis LoL, et l on est en train de tester hots.
Pour le moment, on est plutt satisfait. Je pense comme GPPro que ce jeu a un ct 'casu' indniable, mais pour des vieux comme nous, qui n'avons plus ni le temps ni la patience, c'est plutt un bon point.
Aprs, ce ct 'casu' ne semble pas totalement bloquer la courbe de progression, car du peu que j'en ai vu, il y a dj des grosses quipes presque pro qui se dmarquent des hardcore gamers "classiques", ce qui signifie qu'il y a rellement de nombreux paliers de progression. C'est l'impression que j'ai aprs quelques semaines, mais j'avoue que pour l'instant, je vois tout a d'assez loin, alors je dis peut-tre des conneries.

Sinon, j'ai un peu test Pillars of Eternity la semaine dernire. Je fus un grand fan de Baldur's Gate, mais l je suis du :'(
Mais je pense que c'est plutt  cause de mes gots qui ont chang, que du jeu en lui-mme.

----------


## Lyche

> Hello,
> 
> on est aussi pass  hots depuis peu. On est une bande de pote qui jouons ensemble depuis la fac, donc depuis plus de 10 ans. On a jou, entres autres,  starcraft, puis warcraft 3, puis starcraft II, puis LoL, et l on est en train de tester hots.
> Pour le moment, on est plutt satisfait. Je pense comme GPPro que ce jeu a un ct 'casu' indniable, mais pour des vieux comme nous, qui n'avons plus ni le temps ni la patience, c'est plutt un bon point.
> Aprs, ce ct 'casu' ne semble pas totalement bloquer la courbe de progression, car du peu que j'en ai vu, il y a dj des grosses quipes presque pro qui se dmarquent des hardcore gamers "classiques", ce qui signifie qu'il y a rellement de nombreux paliers de progression. C'est l'impression que j'ai aprs quelques semaines, mais j'avoue que pour l'instant, je vois tout a d'assez loin, alors je dis peut-tre des conneries.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai un peu test Pillars of Eternity la semaine dernire. Je fus un grand fan de Baldur's Gate, mais l je suis du :'(
> Mais je pense que c'est plutt  cause de mes gots qui ont chang, que du jeu en lui-mme.


Oui, et du formatage bte et mchant impos par le succs de LoL et Dota2 je pense.
Quand blizzard  annonc qu'il prparait son Moba, tout le monde s'attendait  un LoL avec les persos made in Blizzard.. Je trouve que l'effort d'originalit est louable, d'autant que comme tu dis, il y a des paliers de niveau de jeu, tu peux y jouer en casu comme en gros gamer avec des strats rflchies et une team comptente.

La complxit du jeu est aussi dpendante des facettes que vous explorez, si vous faites btement du click click pour prendre quelques niveau, tuer quelques creep, forcment, tu n'auras pas la mme vision du jeu qu'un gros joueur.

J'ai pens la mme chose de GW2 "putain quel casu gaming!!" pis en fait, y'a des team pro, et d'autres moins pro. Comme pour LoL.

J'ai pas encore test Pillars of Eternity, je regarderais. (je fais parti des joueurs qui n'ont pas trop hurl au scandal sur NWN2 ^_^, on sait jamais!!)

----------


## Nhaps

Je n'aime pas Hots car :

- Il faut faire des centaines de parties pour avoir assez de Gold pour acheter un perso.
- Les skins cotent horriblement chre
- Le systme de comptences que je n'aime pas, tu miss cliques sur un sort au lvl up, tu ne peux pu le changer (quand c'est l'ulti c'est game over)
- On pleure sur la complixit des builds d'item mais le building des comptences est loin d'tre facile si on veut tre optimis.
- Les persos OP -> NOVA dans mes souvenirs
- Des teamfights trop court  mon gout.
- Un systme de raccourci assez chiant  la modification.
- Sinon j'aime bien jouer Lili, et les teamfight bien que trop court sont galement plus nombreux et a c'est pas mal.

----------


## Zirak

Je rejoins un peu Lyche, HotS, ce n'est pas forcment "casu", c'est juste un gameplay et une orientation diffrente.

Le fait qu'il y ait une exprience de jeu plus base sur l'quipe que sur le joueur solo, ne rend pas le jeu plus casu pour autant. Il faut tout autant jouer beaucoup, s'entrainer en team, communiquer, optimiser son build en fonction de sa team et des adversaires, etc etc, pour atteindre un certain niveau de maitrise.

Donc aprs, que le niveau gnral des joueurs soit plus bas, pour l'instant c'est possible, le jeu n'tant pas accessible  tout le monde, (et les parties en ligue n'tant pas la depuis longtemps), il y a peut-tre un niveau de concurrence encore un peu faible pour monter dans le classement, mais  terme, un joueur pro de HotS ne sera pas forcment plus casu qu'un joueur de LoL ou de Dota.  ::): 


Et puis  ce moment la, LoL c'est dj un jeu de casu de toutes faons, il n'y a pas de deny de creep.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Je n'aime pas Hots car :
> 
> - Il faut faire des centaines de parties pour avoir assez de Gold pour acheter un perso. --> Pas plus qu' LoL j'ai jou 9 mois de faon ultra intensive je n'ai jamais eu le temps de finir mes sets de runes et acheter tous les persos que je souhaitais. Je trouve LoL bien pire ct farming de games (avis assez personnel sommes toutes)
> - Les skins cotent horriblement chre --> Pas trop regard les skins, mais si tu veux te payer les skins ET les persos, c'est sur qu'il doit falloir en farmer.. Ou tu peux faire comme tout bon casu, tu payes ( il me semble que certaines skin sont accessible en montant le niveau d'un personnage)
> - Le systme de comptences que je n'aime pas, tu miss cliques sur un sort au lvl up, tu ne peux pu le changer (quand c'est l'ulti c'est game over) --> Oui, c'est, entre autre, pour a que je ne le considre pas comme pure casu. Il y a une certaine rflexion  apporter sur les builds de skills, et je trouve a limite plus intressant qu'avoir une seule possibilit de build de skill et de faire la "diffrence" sur un matos qui fini toujours par tre le mme  long terme
> - On pleure sur la complixit des builds d'item mais le building des comptences est loin d'tre facile si on veut tre optimis. --> cf au dessus ^_^
> - Les persos OP -> NOVA dans mes souvenirs --> Oui et non. Nova est OP, si tu maitrises le principes de se ccher et d'attaques furtives. J'ai jou avec ou contre des Nova particulirement mauvaises et qui ont mme fait perdre la partie  leur quipe ^_^
> - Des teamfights trop court  mon gout. --> Certes, quand le NGE (Niveau Global D'Equipe) commence  avoir trop d'cart, il n'y a plus de TeamFight. Je reste cependant sur une impression plus pousse de Team Fight par rapport  LoL ou Dota2 (j'avoue avoir un faible pour les jeux en quipe  ); il y a un soigneur orc (j'ai perdu le nom mais.. pfiou il rox du poney. Avec lui j'ai pu tenir des team en 5v5 et les remonter  full en quelques secondes, grave OP
> - Un systme de raccourci assez chiant  la modification. --> Il me semble qu'il y a de gros bugs sur AZERTY/QWERTY et que parfois il considre ton clavier en qwerty alors qu'il ne devrait pas 
> - Sinon j'aime bien jouer Lili, et les teamfight bien que trop court sont galement plus nombreux et a c'est pas mal.

----------


## GPPro

> Je rejoins un peu Lyche, HotS, ce n'est pas forcment "casu", c'est juste un gameplay et une orientation diffrente.
> 
> Le fait qu'il y ait une exprience de jeu plus base sur l'quipe que sur le joueur solo, ne rend pas le jeu plus casu pour autant. Il faut tout autant jouer beaucoup, s'entrainer en team, communiquer, optimiser son build en fonction de sa team et des adversaires, etc etc, pour atteindre un certain niveau de maitrise.
> 
> Donc aprs, que le niveau gnral des joueurs soit plus bas, pour l'instant c'est possible, le jeu n'tant pas accessible  tout le monde, (et les parties en ligue n'tant pas la depuis longtemps), il y a peut-tre un niveau de concurrence encore un peu faible pour monter dans le classement, mais  terme, un joueur pro de HotS ne sera pas forcment plus casu qu'un joueur de LoL ou de Dota. 
> 
> 
> Et puis  ce moment la, LoL c'est dj un jeu de casu de toutes faons, il n'y a pas de deny de creep.


Mais lol EST un jeu de casu  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vivien46

> Je n'aime pas Hots car :
> 
> - Il faut faire des centaines de parties pour avoir assez de Gold pour acheter un perso.
> - Les skins cotent horriblement chre
> - Le systme de comptences que je n'aime pas, tu miss cliques sur un sort au lvl up, tu ne peux pu le changer (quand c'est l'ulti c'est game over)
> - On pleure sur la complixit des builds d'item mais le building des comptences est loin d'tre facile si on veut tre optimis.
> - Les persos OP -> NOVA dans mes souvenirs
> - Des teamfights trop court  mon gout.
> - Un systme de raccourci assez chiant  la modification.


Ce sont pour moi de faux arguments.




> - Il faut faire des centaines de parties pour avoir assez de Gold pour acheter un perso.


Faux. Dj rien qu'en montant les personnages que tu peux jouer gratuitement chaque semaines niveau 5, tu gagnes minimum 500 gold. Ensuite, en passant les niveaux d'invocateur, tu gagnes des gold (exemple 2000gold au niveau 10, 20, 25, 30, 40). A cela tu ajoutes toutes les qutes journalires qui rapportent plusieurs centaines de gold chaque jour (de 300  800 de mmoire) et qui sont franchement trs trs facile  remplir (aucune condition de victoire, uniquement des conditions de "jouer telle ou telle classe" ou "jouer avec des personnages de tel univers de Blizzard").
Si tu compares  LoL, c'est bien moins long d'acheter le perso de ses rves dans HoTs.
De plus, le systme d'essai gratuit de chaque personnage avant l'achat (nombre d'essai illimit en partie perso, avec possibilit d'augmenter son niveau en 1clic, rinitialiser ses comptences en 1 clic pour tester plusieurs possibilits, activer/dsactiver les adversaires, etc ...) permet de ne pas se tromper sur un personnage. Si on l'achte c'est qu'on l'a test et qu'on l'aime. Il n'y a mme pas besoin d'attendre qu'il soit dans les champions gratuits de la semaine pour l'essayer, vraiment pratique ce systme  ::): 




> - Les skins cotent horriblement chre


Autant que sur LoL. Et ce sont de vrais skins, pas juste un changement de couleur. Changement de couleur qui d'ailleurs se dbloque en montant les lvl de chaque perso gratuitement. Autre point positif, au moins 1 skin par hros est achetable avec de l'argent du jeu. (tout comme certaines montures comme le Cochon tirelire).




> - Le systme de comptences que je n'aime pas, tu miss cliques sur un sort au lvl up, tu ne peux pu le changer (quand c'est l'ulti c'est game over)


Exactement le mme principe que dans les autres MOBA. Si dans LoL tu missclick  ton lvl d'ulti, bah tu vas devoir attendre le prochain lvl pour prendre ton ulti.




> - On pleure sur la complixit des builds d'item mais le building des comptences est loin d'tre facile si on veut tre optimis.


Justement, le systme de comptences est assez complexe pour apporter une multitude de possibilit sur chaque personnage. Cela offre plus de profondeur de jeu aux joueurs voulant aller un peu plus loin dans l'optimisation de leur personnage.




> - Les persos OP -> NOVA dans mes souvenirs


Je pense que tu n'as pas du beaucoup jouer pour croire que Nova est craque. Tout comme Zeratul et autres personnages  invisibilit, c'est en fait une "semi-invibilit", c'est  dire qu'ils sont facilement visible si tu regardes bien la map. De plus, n'importe quel dgts/stun/contrle les fait redevenir visible. Sinon, counter ultime jusqu' prsent, tu prends un Tassadar dans ton quipe, qui rvle tous les invisibles  :;): 




> - Des teamfights trop court  mon gout.


J'ai pas bien saisi cet argument, tu entends quoi par "trop court" ? Car pour moi, pour avoir jou  W3, LoL, Dota (trs peu) et HoTs, je trouve la proportion des team fight tout  fait quilibre et proportionne. Je la trouverais mme au contraire plus longue sur le temps, car la dfense des objectifs est constante, contrairement aux autres MOBA.




> - Un systme de raccourci assez chiant  la modification.


Mouais, enfin c'est quand mme pas sorcier de supprimer un raccourcit pour le remplacer par un autre  ::P: 
Que l'interface ne te paraisse pas claire (quoi que, elle l'est toujours plus que celle de SC2 par exemple..) je veux bien, ils ont encore le temps de la modifier jusqu' la sortie du jeu pour te convaincre. Mais je trouve pourtant le systme d'options plutt bien gr. Question de gots et de couleurs  ::): 

Tout a pour dire que je ne rponds pas du tout dans le but de te contredire gratuitement, je trouvais juste que tu faisais un faux procs avec des arguments qui au final peuvent s'appliquer aux MOBA en gnral. N'oublions pas que le jeu est encore en Bta, ils ont encore je suppose des points  amliorer. Sans du tout tre un fanatique de ce jeu, je le trouve plutt prometteur et j'ai hte de voir s'il connatra le succs qu'on lui prdit. Je crois que c'est bien le seul jeu encore en Bta qui a dj des tournois avec des cash prizes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

> Je pense que tu n'as pas du beaucoup jouer pour croire que Nova est craque.


Je ne sais pas si Nova est craque, mais dans une des premires parties que j'ai jou, j'avais un adc (enfin, ad carry sur lol, je sais pas comment on dit dur hots), Vala je crois, et en face il y avait une Nova qui me tuait faon "one shot"  chaque fois que je sortais sur la lane. Du coup je me suis dit "wah ptin ce perso est pt!" alors je l'ai jou (la semaine dernire elle tait free, ou ya deux semaines chplu), et je me suis fait ouvrir: les mecs ils me voient passer mme quand je suis fufu et je sais pas comment ils font mais ils me dglinguent quand-mme. En plus, moi j'arrive pas  "one-shot" les adversaires, du coup quand j'essaie de les sniper, ben ils meurent pas et aprs ils me sautent dessus et me massacrent... bref, j'ai laiss tomber Nova (qui m'a valu quelques surnoms peu glorieux dans la team), et maintenant j'essaie de jouer le nain qui a tous les cc de la terre, je sais plus comment il s'appelle.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne sais pas si Nova est craque, mais dans une des premires parties que j'ai jou, j'avais un adc (enfin, ad carry sur lol, je sais pas comment on dit dur hots), Vala je crois, et en face il y avait une Nova qui me tuait faon "one shot"  chaque fois que je sortais sur la lane. Du coup je me suis dit "wah ptin ce perso est pt!" alors je l'ai jou (la semaine dernire elle tait free, ou ya deux semaines chplu), et je me suis fait ouvrir: les mecs ils me voient passer mme quand je suis fufu et je sais pas comment ils font mais ils me dglinguent quand-mme. En plus, moi j'arrive pas  "one-shot" les adversaires, du coup quand j'essaie de les sniper, ben ils meurent pas et aprs ils me sautent dessus et me massacrent... bref, j'ai laiss tomber Nova (qui m'a valu quelques surnoms peu glorieux dans la team), et maintenant j'essaie de jouer le nain qui a tous les cc de la terre, je sais plus comment il s'appelle.


Murradin?

----------


## r0d

> Murradin?


C'est a  ::D: 
Au moins je met plus de temps  mourir qu'avec d'autres hros. J'ai un peu plus de temps pour comprendre ce qui m'arrive  ::aie:: 
Et c'tait le hro que je jouais le plus  Warcraft3, et il a exactement les mmes sorts sur hots si mes souvenirs sont bons. C'est amusant.

----------


## Vivien46

> Je ne sais pas si Nova est craque, mais dans une des premires parties que j'ai jou, j'avais un adc (enfin, ad carry sur lol, je sais pas comment on dit dur hots), Vala je crois, et en face il y avait une Nova qui me tuait faon "one shot"  chaque fois que je sortais sur la lane. Du coup je me suis dit "wah ptin ce perso est pt!" alors je l'ai jou (la semaine dernire elle tait free, ou ya deux semaines chplu), et je me suis fait ouvrir: les mecs ils me voient passer mme quand je suis fufu et je sais pas comment ils font mais ils me dglinguent quand-mme. En plus, moi j'arrive pas  "one-shot" les adversaires, du coup quand j'essaie de les sniper, ben ils meurent pas et aprs ils me sautent dessus et me massacrent... bref, j'ai laiss tomber Nova (qui m'a valu quelques surnoms peu glorieux dans la team), et maintenant j'essaie de jouer le nain qui a tous les cc de la terre, je sais plus comment il s'appelle.


Comme j'ai dis plus haut, Nova bnficie d'une semi-invisibilit, ce qui la rend trs simple  localiser, donc  tuer. Murradin fait effectivement partie des picks forts du moment, mais pas du top-tiers.

----------


## GPPro

> <snip>blah blah nova</snip>


De ce que j'avais lu quand mme, Nova tait bien fume avant le dernier patch...

----------


## Vivien46

> De ce que j'avais lu quand mme, Nova tait bien fume avant le dernier patch...


Elle a toujours t semi-visible. Tout est dit. Suffit de savoir jouer pour la tuer

----------


## Zirak

Les deux mon capitaine !

D'un ct oui Nova a t nerfe depuis le lancement du jeu, elle fait moins mal qu'avant (mais cela fait dj quelques patchs de a), et de l'autre je confirme ce que dit Vivien sur la semi invisibilit.

Contrairement  LoL o l'on ne voit vraiment pas les persos comme Elise sans ward ou popo, dans HotS, on voit tout de mme un "flou" qui se dplace, j'admets volontiers que ce n'est pas forcment vident  voir en plein teamfight au milieu de l'action, mais en phase de lane, c'est relativement facile  reprer, et cela diminue grandement l'efficacit des tels personnages.

----------


## GPPro

> Les deux mon capitaine !
> 
> D'un ct oui Nova a t nerfe depuis le lancement du jeu, elle fait moins mal qu'avant (mais cela fait dj quelques patchs de a), et de l'autre je confirme ce que dit Vivien sur la semi invisibilit.
> 
> Contrairement  LoL o l'on ne voit vraiment pas les persos comme Elise sans ward ou popo, dans HotS, on voit tout de mme un "flou" qui se dplace, j'admets volontiers que ce n'est pas forcment vident  voir en plein teamfight au milieu de l'action, mais en phase de lane, c'est relativement facile  reprer, et cela diminue grandement l'efficacit des tels personnages.


Sauf que ce genre de truc dpend des rglages vidos, et de ta vision (demande aux joueurs de SC2).

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que ce genre de truc dpend des rglages vidos, *et de ta vision* (demande aux joueurs de SC2).


Donc a veut dire que ceux qui ne voient pas Nova, ne sont pas assez volu physiquement et / ou qu'ils ont un pc pourri, c'est de la slection naturelle en fait, ils mritent de se faire tuer par elle  ::mrgreen:: 

Plus srieusement, oui c'est possible, bien que c'est la premire fois que j'entends parler de cela, je ne pense pas que cela soit la majorit des joueurs qui soient concerns si ? 

Enfin c'tait juste pour dire que pour un joueur "normal" avec du matos convenable, on peut jouer autour de Nova avec l'habitude, elle n'est pas si "pte" que a, enfin c'est loin d'tre un perso top tier  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Les builds d'item ou de comptences c'est exactement le mme problme...

Tu joues Lili AP tu auras ton build, tu joues Lilil healeuse tu auras un autre build, et a sera toujours le mme.

Et quand je parle d'erreur de choix d'ulti et qu'on peut pas y revenir, je veux dire que dans LoL au pire tu le prends au prochain lvl, mais dans Hots, tu l'aura pu de la partie, donc si tu prends pas le tonneau qui heal, tu auras le dragon pendant toute ta partie.

Aprs quand je parle de perso OP, bien sr si vous jouez contre les pires a sera pas reprsentatif ^^

De plus pour les skins c'est dans la majeure partie des cas un changement de couleur quand mme ^^ Et puis quand vous passez il me semble rang 10, il faut de plus le payer avec de l'or. Et je peux vous dire qu'au lvl max l'or monte pas vite, et il faut juste farmer les qutes journa... comme dans Hearthstone;

Vous savez Blizzard c'est les inventeurs de ce qu'on appelle les micros plaisirs, les choses qui vous font revenir sur le jeu tous les jours. Qute journa/Fief/Matchmaking/Achievments/etc. Les jeux sont bons voir trs bons c'est clair, et ils vous incitent  y jouer beaucoup et aussi  passer  la caisse  ::): 

Faudrait que je retrouve l'tude qui traitait de ce sujet, trs intressant. Enfin bon vivement Overwatch qui suivra exactement le mme modle  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Donc a veut dire que ceux qui ne voient pas Nova, ne sont pas assez volu physiquement et / ou qu'ils ont un pc pourri, c'est de la slection naturelle en fait, ils mritent de se faire tuer par elle 
> 
> Plus srieusement, oui c'est possible, bien que c'est la premire fois que j'entends parler de cela, je ne pense pas que cela soit la majorit des joueurs qui soient concerns si ? 
> 
> Enfin c'tait juste pour dire que pour un joueur "normal" avec du matos convenable, on peut jouer autour de Nova avec l'habitude, elle n'est pas si "pte" que a, enfin c'est loin d'tre un perso top tier


JE ne dis pas que c'est le cas dans HOTS (perso j'y ai jou 2h et ensuite je suis retourn  Dota, HOTS est vraiment trop pauvre  cot), mais dans SC2 c'est le cas avec les units furtives, tout le monde ne les voit pas.

----------


## Lyche

> JE ne dis pas que c'est le cas dans HOTS (perso j'y ai jou 2h et ensuite je suis retourn  Dota, HOTS est vraiment trop pauvre  cot), mais dans SC2 c'est le cas avec les units furtives, tout le monde ne les voit pas.


En mme temps, tu compares des jeux qui ont quelques annes  un jeu en bta dveloppement  ::aie:: . 

Quand lol est sorti c'tait d'une pauvret affligeante aussi. Des nerfs toutes les semaines (j'ai jou 7 versions de Heimerdinger en 8mois).. Il faut du temps. Cependant, je comprends tout  fait que des gens n'accrochent pas. C'est un style diffrente et selon les phases de combat c'est plus "lent" que les dota "classiques".


@Nhaps : d'o l'importance de bien rflchir et de ne pas se prcipiter  :;):  Sur lol, je me plante de matos ou de skill, quoi qu'il se passe je peux finir par rattraper... Un jeu qui pardonne l'erreur  ce point c'est pas du casu gaming aussi?  :;): 
Bref, comme tout jeu il va former une communaut (plus ou moins grande selon le succs) et on va avoir droit aux ternelles "guguerres" de communauts  ::aie:: .


j'aime bien LoL et HotS. Beaucoup moins Dota2, question de got  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> En mme temps, tu compares des jeux qui ont quelques annes  un jeu en bta dveloppement . 
> 
> Quand lol est sorti c'tait d'une pauvret affligeante aussi. Des nerfs toutes les semaines (j'ai jou 7 versions de Heimerdinger en 8mois).. Il faut du temps. Cependant, je comprends tout  fait que des gens n'accrochent pas. C'est un style diffrente et selon les phases de combat c'est plus "lent" que les dota "classiques".
> 
> 
> @Nhaps : d'o l'importance de bien rflchir et de ne pas se prcipiter  Sur lol, je me plante de matos ou de skill, quoi qu'il se passe je peux finir par rattraper... Un jeu qui pardonne l'erreur  ce point c'est pas du casu gaming aussi? 
> Bref, comme tout jeu il va former une communaut (plus ou moins grande selon le succs) et on va avoir droit aux ternelles "guguerres" de communauts .
> 
> 
> j'aime bien LoL et HotS. Beaucoup moins Dota2, question de got


Sauf que blizzard fera quelque chose pour le problme d'erreur dans le choix de la capacit, ils ne peuvent pas le laisser comme a (a rlera trop car en gros a fout ta game en l'air, surtout sur un choix d'ulti).

Faut bien voir aussi que le choix de skill t'as pas toujours le temps de prendre 2minutes pour choisir hein (perso je joue mid sur dota et l t'as VRAIMENT PAS 2 minutes pour a ^^).

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que blizzard fera quelque chose pour le problme d'erreur dans le choix de la capacit, ils ne peuvent pas le laisser comme a (a rlera trop car en gros a fout ta game en l'air, surtout sur un choix d'ulti).


Je ne sais pas, cela voudrait dire refondre tout leur systme de lvling et c'est a qui rendrait le jeu encore plus casu  mes yeux, cela fait aussi partie du fait d'tre un bon joueur de ne pas craquer sous la pression, surtout que tu n'es pas oblig de choisir ton talent pile poil quand tu passes ton lvl.

La ou il faut faire aussi la diffrence avec LoL, c'est que dans celui-ci, tu ne choisis pas diffrents talents mais seulement l'ordre ou tu les dbloquent mais au final, que tu les prennes dans un ordre ou un autre, tu finis avec les mmes attaques, la o dans HotS, plusieurs joueurs peuvent avoir des builds totalement diffrents (la ou cela se jouera sur l'itemisation dans LoL).

Encore une fois, c'est des gameplay totalement diffrent, contrairement  LoL / Dota ou l'on peut effectivement faire plus de comparaisons car les systmes sont beaucoup plus proches.

----------


## r0d

Tiens, a me fait penser  un truc. J'ai pas mal jou  LoL, et un truc qui m'nervait  LoL, c'est qu'une partie prenait pas loin d'une heure (entre le moment o tu lances la partie, qu'il cherche des adversaires, qu'on fasse les picks, les bans, qu'il a fallu recommencer 3 fois parce qu'il y a des leavers, ensuite le chargement, puis la partie qui dure souvent 3/4 heure). Du coup, si une game se passe mal, ben tu perds une heure de ta vie. Alors qu' HOTS, c'est tellement plus rapide. Tout le process, partie comprise, se fait en 15mn. Alors je ne sais pas si c'est parce qu'on est des mga noobs et qu'on ne fais pas de partie classe (je n'ai mme pas accs au parties classes), mais pour l'instant, j'avoue que c'est un des facteurs qui font qu'on pense rester sur HOTS.

----------


## Alvaten

> Tout le process, partie comprise, se fait en 15mn


Je ne joue pas non plus en class mais c'est assez rare que je finisse une partie en 15min sauf crasage en rgle. Je n'ai jamais chronomtr mais  mon avis une partie moyenne c'est plutt 20  30min. Je fait rarement plus de 2-3 partie en une heure. 

Par contre je suis d'accord les parties me sembles globalement plus courtes que sur Lol

----------


## Nhaps

Oui c'est nettement plus court que LoL

Aprs a reste du MOBA, je commence  en avoir un indigestion. Blizzard veut changer les mcaniques du MOBA, et il a clairement raison. Mais dans un monde o League of legends et tellement bien ancr comme tant la rfrence du genre, et avec DOTA 2 pour les nostaligues du MOBA. Je suis un peu inquiet...

Enfin bon Blizzard va russir son gout de COM avec les youtubeurs  la Cyprien pour faire de la pub et voir tous les pitis zenfants dbarquer sur le jeu ^^
D'ailleurs pourquoi cette politique de ne pas pouvoir parler aux ennemis lors d'une partie ? Je trouve cela nul de chez nul. La rage c'est tellement bon ^^

Sinon dans deux jours je vais recevoir GTA V sur PC !! Magne toi Amazon !

----------


## Razorflak

> Sinon dans deux jours je vais recevoir GTA V sur PC !! Magne toi Amazon !


T'aurais gagn du temps avec une cl, t'aura autant  tlcharger avec les CD  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vivien46

> D'ailleurs pourquoi cette politique de ne pas pouvoir parler aux ennemis lors d'une partie ? Je trouve cela nul de chez nul.


Car cela ne peut qu'engendrer des comportements nfastes. Des statistiques sur League of Legends ont par exemple prouves que 90% des conversations inter-quipes taient de types injurieuses.




> La rage c'est tellement bon ^^


Justement non. C'est l'un des gros points noir des jeux en ligne. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir parler aux ennemis permet de se concentrer sur son jeu, on passe moins de temps  parler aux ennemis et plus  coordonner ses actions d'quipe.

----------


## Zirak

Et puis voir des gars s'engueuler et s'insulter, je sais pas pour vous, mais moi cela a tendance  vite me gonfler et  me gcher mon plaisir de jeu. Si dj on a plus que les engueulades internes  l'quipe (qui sont encore de trop), on aura peut-tre un ulcre moins vite  ::D: 

Pratiquement tous les joueurs de LoL que je connais ont arrt  cause de la communaut merdique que c'est devenu au fil du temps...  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

> T'aurais gagn du temps avec une cl, t'aura autant  tlcharger avec les CD


Ouais mais le jeu a 20 euros c'est mieux qu' 60 ^^

----------


## r0d

Ha ben moi c'est bien simple, quand je fais du solo queue sur lol (ce qui est trs rare, cela dit), la premire chose que je fais en arrivant en game c'est: /ignore all
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Pour en revenir aux discussions entre quipes.
De mon point de vue les joueurs les plus toxiques sont dans notre quipe.

- stop feed
- omg noob uninstall this game

Donc bon autant dsactiver tout le monde comme le fait Rod ^^
Mais moi a me donne l'impression de jouer contre des bots, et franchement c'est triste. C'est pas comme si cela fait plus de 20 ans que les chats INGAME existent...
Pour ce qui ne supporte pas les critiques, ou les engueulades vous pouvez toujours bloquer

----------


## Alvaten

Je suis assez d'accord d'accord avec Naps, les pires comportements viennent en gnral de sa propre team, c'est rare de se faire insulter par un rageux d'en face.

En bridant les communications avec ladversaire on empche aussi les discutions positives, un "GG" ou un "GL, HF" a fait partie de la "politesse in-game" c'est pas en limitant les chats que la communaut sera plus courtoise.

----------


## r0d

videmment chacun a ses pratiques ludiques, je ne critique donc rien ni personne, mais pour ma part, lorsque je lance une partie de jeu vido, ce n'est pas dans le but de discuter de l'rection d'un eudmonisme orient objet ou de la pratique de la concurrence  l'accs au pouvoir dans les socits andines pr-colombiennes. Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.
J'ai longtemps pratiqu le jeu d'chec en comptition, et lorsque nous jouions des parties de championnat, nous pouvions rester 3 heures face  face avec un autre bonzhomme sans s'adresser une seule fois la parole. C'est d'ailleurs trs intressant d'observer les diffrences de comportement de joueurs lorsqu'on est face  face, ou chacun derrire son cran. Par exemple, lorsque je me fais insulter par un gamin de 13 ans dans un chat ingame, je m'amuse  imaginer la mme situation s'il tait  ct de moi, et a me rend tout de suite le sourire  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis assez d'accord d'accord avec Naps, les pires comportements viennent en gnral de sa propre team, c'est rare de se faire insulter par un rageux d'en face.
> 
> En bridant les communications avec ladversaire on empche aussi les discutions positives, un "GG" ou un "GL, HF" a fait partie de la "politesse in-game" c'est pas en limitant les chats que la communaut sera plus courtoise.


C'est mme pire que a, je pense que 90% des conversations cordiales que j'ai dans Dota sont avec les teams adverses...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour en revenir aux discussions entre quipes.
> De mon point de vue les joueurs les plus toxiques sont dans notre quipe.
> 
> - stop feed
> - omg noob uninstall this game
> 
> Donc bon autant dsactiver tout le monde comme le fait Rod ^^
> Mais moi a me donne l'impression de jouer contre des bots, et franchement c'est triste. C'est pas comme si cela fait plus de 20 ans que les chats INGAME existent...
> Pour ce qui ne supporte pas les critiques, ou les engueulades vous pouvez toujours bloquer



Clairement, le chat serait dsactiv de base pour tout le monde, que je ne verrais plus la diffrence des fois.

J'ai mme dj eu des gars surpris que je dise bonjour, c'tait la premire fois qu'ils voyaient des gens parler sur le chat...  ::ptdr:: 


Aprs oui, il y a des coquipiers et des adversaires trs respectueux, mais si il faut se taper 10 flammeurs pour 1 respectueux, je prfre me passer du chat et jouer de faon plus dtendue. Et puis honntement, mme en ayant jou  Lol et  Dota2 (entre autres), sur HotS je ne me suis jamais dit "tiens c'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas parler aux adversaires", cela ne me manque pas spcialement en fait.

Et puis cela ne fait pas longtemps que cela a chang, avant on pouvait dire bonjour / GG / autres, aux adversaires, ils le remettront peut-tre si la communaut le rclame vraiment  ::roll::

----------


## Nhaps

Il faut dire aussi que c'est la mentalit des joueurs qui a volu avec le temps, mais galement les changements des jeux qui expliquent ce changement

J'aime  prendre en exemple WoW, au dbut du jeu les instances, les raids taient long, on pouvait passer une aprs midi dans une instance, et  cette poque on discutait tout le temps avec nos compagnons d'aventure. Mais maintenant, les instances sont beaucoup plus courtes, et je comprends pourquoi les gens ne discutent pu, voir ne disent mme pu bonjour et donc rush les instances.

Les seules moment o ca parle, c'est quand il y a un probleme, et souvent les problmes engendrent des conflits, car les gens ne savent pas forcement les rsoudre dans la bonne humeur, et souvent a leave, ou a gueule.

C'est pour cela que les communauts de MOBA sont les plus toxiques, car ce sont des parties assez courte. Ajouter  cela que ce sont des jeux free 4 play, et vous avez le cocktail explosif du flames et de l'injure.

Aprs il y a aussi des bons moments, mais noyes dans les mauvais moment, avec la loi de Murphy on se dit qu'au final que les MOBA a pullule de rageux ^^

----------


## Zirak

> J'aime  prendre en exemple WoW, au dbut du jeu les instances, les raids taient long, on pouvait passer une aprs midi dans une instance, et  cette poque on discutait tout le temps avec nos compagnons d'aventure. Mais maintenant, les instances sont beaucoup plus courtes, et je comprends pourquoi les gens ne discutent pu, voir ne disent mme pu bonjour et donc rush les instances.


Ca mais aussi le fait aussi, qu'avant, pour faire certaines instances Ubrs il fallait tre 15, limite 10 pour strat / scholo, que pour aller en Raid il fallait tre 40, et que surtout, tu ne pouvais pas tag de n'importe ou, avec de parfaits inconnus mme pas forcment de ton serveur.

Il y avait une communaut sur le serveur, il fallait passer du temps  se connaitre pour monter une guilde de 40 mecs prts pour aller en raid, en donjon, si tu tombais sur un mec sympa, tu pouvais l'ajouter en amis pour y retourner avec lui... Maintenant, qu'Est-ce que tu veux t'embter  faire connaissance avec un gars, que tu ne reverras surement plus jamais aprs ta demi-heure / ton heure d'instance ou tes 15mn de BG ?

----------


## Lyche

Personnellement, ce qui m'avait fait arrter LoL durant la bta, c'tait sa communaut de joueurs.

je n'ai pas rellement de comparaison  apporter par rapport  maintenant d'autant qu' l'poque je jouais sur serveur US. Mais il y avait de graves problmes de communications avec le /all. J'ai vu des parties ou les types qui se connaissaient et qui vennaient de faire des games ensembles s'insultaient juste parce qu'un des deux (ou plus) avait feed.
Se faire traiter de noob avec teemo parce que son support fait rien et ensuite se faire insulter durant 1 heure de jeu.. c'tait vraiment monnaie courante... Je pense aussi qu'il y a eu beaucoup d'abus sur les report de joueurs en masse.. Juste parce qu'il ne jouait pas exactement comme son pickup le voulait.

Le gros problme du jeu vido, c'est que beaucoup de cons vouent un culte assez excessif  leur jeu de prdilection et ont tendance  se croire PGM alors que ce sont que des petits kikoo casu et ils pourrissent l'ambiance. Je prfre la version "personne se parle"  la version "tout le monde insulte tout le monde".

Edit : Les pires de tous ayant t les brsiliens et argentins, qui ne parlaient qu'en insultes -_-

----------


## Nhaps

> Ca mais aussi le fait aussi, qu'avant, pour faire certaines instances Ubrs il fallait tre 15, limite 10 pour strat / scholo, que pour aller en Raid il fallait tre 40, et que surtout, tu ne pouvais pas tag de n'importe ou, avec de parfaits inconnus mme pas forcment de ton serveur.
> 
> Il y avait une communaut sur le serveur, il fallait passer du temps  se connaitre pour monter une guilde de 40 mecs prts pour aller en raid, en donjon, si tu tombais sur un mec sympa, tu pouvais l'ajouter en amis pour y retourner avec lui... Maintenant, qu'Est-ce que tu veux t'embter  faire connaissance avec un gars, que tu ne reverras surement plus jamais aprs ta demi-heure / ton heure d'instance ou tes 15mn de BG ?


On a oubli aussi la recherche de groupe automatique qui n'oblige plus les joueurs  recruter dans les capitales pour partir en instance ^^

----------


## Alvaten

> On a oubli aussi la recherche de groupe automatique qui n'oblige plus les joueurs  recruter dans les capitales pour partir en instance ^^


La recherche de groupe auto  aussi des avantages, je me souviens d'une soire  BC ou il m'a fallu 1h pour monter un groupe pour le Mechanar et arriv au pied de l'instance le tank et un dps se sont rendu compte qu'il fallait la monture volante pour entrer mais qu'ils ne l'avaient pas ... 

Je ne joue plus  Wow mais a fait partie des "nouvelles options" dont je ne pourrait pas me passer si j'y retournai.

----------


## Kratisto

J'ai beaucoup aim HotS !

Au final ce qui fait la diffrence pour le moment c'est le talent du joueur et non son build. ( Pour deux quipes avec les mme hros et tout ). 


Et surtout je suis content de retrouver un hro de dota que j'apprciait normment c'est Pudge. J'ai hte qu'il soit gratuit ^^

Je pense que je vais rester sur HotS

----------


## Zirak

> La recherche de groupe auto  aussi des avantages, je me souviens d'une soire  BC ou il m'a fallu 1h pour monter un groupe pour le Mechanar et arriv au pied de l'instance le tank et un dps se sont rendu compte qu'il fallait la monture volante pour entrer mais qu'ils ne l'avaient pas ... 
> 
> Je ne joue plus  Wow mais a fait partie des "nouvelles options" dont je ne pourrait pas me passer si j'y retournai.


Ah je ne dis pas que c'est une mauvaise chose, ils ont bien fait de le repomper sur d'autres jeux, ne serait-ce que pour les BG, plus besoin d'aller au fin fond des tarrides pour faire un goulet, la dessus je suis d'accord que c'est un plus.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que globalement, la recherche de groupe interserveur + le rush kill, c'est a qui a tu la communication, plus que le fait que les instances soient plus courtes.

Une instance mme si elle dure 2h de moins, si tu y vas avec des potes, mme si elle est plus courte, cela t'empchera pas de causer et de dlirer, maintenant comme je disais, faire une instance  5 en 30/45mn, avec des gars d'un autre serveur que tu reverras jamais, oui, tu t'embtes pas forcment  faire connaissance.

Mais quand tu vois maintenant de la recherche de groupe auto, pour des instances de raids dernier tier, que tu vas faire en full pick dans des versions moins difficiles, c'est la le summum du casualisme  ::roll::  C'est tout ces ajouts pour simplifier les raids. Avant les instances taient dures, tu ne les faisais pas en pick up, et il fallait un groupe relativement soud, habitu  jouer ensemble et qui se connaissait.

Maintenant y'a plus qu' farmer des tokens en pick up... 

(je ne joue plus  wow non plus cela dit)

----------


## Glutinus

Typiquement, WoW est un jeu qui a volu ; jeu pour spcialiste certes mais une bonne entre pour les nouveaux il faut dire. C'tait une priode o les mecs qui nous [les rliste et vidorlistes] tapaient dessus se sont mis  "geeker". Mais tout a t facilit pour que a devienne encore plus simple. Et d'un autre ct le truc hardcore, le fameux level 60, est drastiquement devenu plus facile  atteindre.

(je n'ai jamais  WoW, je ne fais que rpter les constats de mes amis WoWers)

La rclamation de la simplicit est toujours l, entre les combats en QTE, les squences qu'on peut passer etc.
Les fans rclament toujours  Peter Molyneux des Fable plus simple parce que celui d'avant t compliqu... Je vois difficilement comment on pouvait faire plus simple que Fable II, sachant qu'il s'est bien viand dans Fable III avec son horrible systme-menu.

----------


## Lyche

> Typiquement, WoW est un jeu qui a volu ; jeu pour spcialiste certes mais une bonne entre pour les nouveaux il faut dire. C'tait une priode o les mecs qui nous [les rliste et vidorlistes] tapaient dessus se sont mis  "geeker". Mais tout a t facilit pour que a devienne encore plus simple. Et d'un autre ct le truc hardcore, le fameux level 60, est drastiquement devenu plus facile  atteindre.
> 
> (je n'ai jamais  WoW, je ne fais que rpter les constats de mes amis WoWers)
> 
> La rclamation de la simplicit est toujours l, entre les combats en QTE, les squences qu'on peut passer etc.
> Les fans rclament toujours  Peter Molyneux des Fable plus simple parce que celui d'avant t compliqu... Je vois difficilement comment on pouvait faire plus simple que Fable II, sachant qu'il s'est bien viand dans Fable III avec son horrible systme-menu.


J'en ai parl avec un pote pas plus tard que ce week end.

Ce qui tue l'industrie du jeu vido c'est cette incapacit aux nouveaux "gamers" d'tre des acharns et de vouloir des jeux difficiles. "Je veux tout, tout dessuite, et sans forcer". Ce systme est pourrie par des gamins  qui les parents ont passs tous les caprices et qui sont incapable de prendre leur temps pour faire des choses.

----------


## GPPro

> J'en ai parl avec un pote pas plus tard que ce week end.
> 
> Ce qui tue l'industrie du jeu vido c'est cette incapacit aux nouveaux "gamers" d'tre des acharns et de vouloir des jeux difficiles. "Je veux tout, tout dessuite, et sans forcer". Ce systme est pourrie par des gamins  qui les parents ont passs tous les caprices et qui sont incapable de prendre leur temps pour faire des choses.


On pourrait aussi retourner cette assertion. Est-ce que ce ne serait pas l'industrie du jeu vido qui a provoqu cette tendance en voulant dmocratiser au maximum le jeu vido ? La "casualisation" de WoW ne s'est pas fate en un jour, et au dbut a a juste fait rler tout le monde (peut tre que la minorit silencieuse blah blah blah mais en entendant ceux qui s'exprimaient ne cautionnaient pas).

----------


## nasty

Actuellement 

Dying light => parce que buter des zombies, ca fait toujours du bien le soirBorderland => parce que buter des gens avec des armes de oufs, ca fait toujours du bienPayday 2 => parce que braquer des banques, des bijouteries, c'est bien (mais le cot ultra bourrin qui se dveloppe de plus en plus me laisse perplexe)Brave Frontiers (sur smartphone) => parce qu'un jeu qui se joue tout seul, c'est sympa, ca fait passer le temps au travail

----------


## Glutinus

> Payday 2 => parce que braquer des banques, des bijouteries, c'est bien (mais le cot ultra bourrin qui se dveloppe de plus en plus me laisse perplexe)


Le jeu est fait pour tre multi, mais est-ce qu'il est intressant en solo ?
[*]Borderland => parce que buter des gens avec des armes de oufs, ca fait toujours du bien
=> Who needs weapons when you have Bloodwing  ::ptdr:: 

Nan srieux en New Game + entre le niveau 30 et 49 Sanguine devient juste mon arme principale. Mais j'avoue quand j'ai pass le niveau 50 et que tous les mobs deviennent 50 aussi, j'ai pos ma manette, dis que je jouerai plus tard et jamais repris ma partie.

----------


## Nhaps

Il faut aussi savoir que les entreprises ne veulent pu prendre de risque dans le dveloppement de leurs jeux. C'est pour cela que les CoD, et autre Assasins Creeds sont globalement toujours les mmes car on sait que ce sont des jeux qui vont remplir les caisses.

Mais pour prendre le cas d'Ubisoft, ce n'est finalement pas ces dernires annes leurs assasins creeds qui a eu du succs, mais plutt leurs prises de risques pour sortir des jeux un peu plus atypique. (Child of Light, Gone Home, Hros oublis).

C'est d'ailleurs flagrant  quelle point, au final, je ne joue plus qu' des jeux indpendant (sauf exception) qui eux apportent soit de la difficult, soit une exprience de jeu unique, ou bien un gameplay lch. 
Et j'en conclu que c'est eux qui font vivre la hype du jeu vido, en tout cas pour moi. Car je pense que vous savez que le premier crache du jeu vido tait d  la lassitude des joueurs car les diteurs proposs quasiment les mmes jeux encore et toujours. Or aujourd'hui c'est un peu cela qui se passe..

Le sauveur ? (avis totalement personnel) L'oculus rift et les jeux indpendants. 2016 sent trs bon  ::):

----------


## nasty

@Glutinus

Alors Payday 2 est clairement orient multi, et le cot solo est tres pauvre. C'est pas injouable, l'IA a un fonctionnement un peu particulier, tant que t'es pas reper, ils bougent pas, y'a le moindre flic qui debarque, ca part en fusillade et la ils sont incontrolables.
le solo ca permet d'apprendre les maps et les objectifs. 

Moi j'avais ador le fait de pouvoir jouer tres safe, pas de coups de feu inutile, pas de civils tus, devoir prendre son temps pour tout devaliser, penser a planquer les corps, mais depuis les dernieres mises a jours, c'est plus un gros survival face a des vagues monstrueuses de flics. C'est un choix, et moi ca m'a fait decroch.

----------


## Glutinus

Ha zut, donc Payday 2 c'est plus un jeu 2 Payday <= Merci de lire ce calembour trs trs trs trs vite et de le jeter  la poubelle.

@Nhaps : je ne peux tre que d'accord, mais voir aussi quelle est la vente ? Gone Home m'intresse, mais combien de licenses vendues vs Assassin's Creed (dont le dernier, qui pourtant m'intresse en tant que Franais, est bien bugg parat-il) ? Il y aura toujours des joueurs qui rclameront quelque chose pour pouvoir les acheter, plus les add'ons etc.

Mais c'est sr que pour le plaisir ludique individuel, les indpendants se dmarquent. Suffit mme de regarder sur mobile et tablettes...

Du coup si j'ai un jeu  proposer, c'est le Tower Defense *GemCraft : Chasing Shadows* qui est sorti y a tout juste un an. Ingnieux systme de personnalisation et optimisation, bonne rejouabilit. Grosso modo on peut refaire un ancien tableau o on a eu par exemple 10.000 XP et augmenter la difficult (a cote mme des ressources !). Si tu russis le tableau avec le niveau de difficult, t'as un bonus, allez 11.000 XP pour faire simple. Si tu le rates, bah t'as rat et 0XP... bref faut bien jauger combien de difficult tu augmentes et si tu te sens capable de terminer le tableau.

----------


## Hatsrog

Cities Skyline pour ma part, je n'ai pas encore essay les mods

----------


## Lyche

> Il faut aussi savoir que les entreprises ne veulent pu prendre de risque dans le dveloppement de leurs jeux. C'est pour cela que les CoD, et autre Assasins Creeds sont globalement toujours les mmes car on sait que ce sont des jeux qui vont remplir les caisses.
> 
> Mais pour prendre le cas d'Ubisoft, ce n'est finalement pas ces dernires annes leurs assasins creeds qui a eu du succs, mais plutt leurs prises de risques pour sortir des jeux un peu plus atypique. (Child of Light, Gone Home, Hros oublis).
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs flagrant  quelle point, au final, je ne joue plus qu' des jeux indpendant (sauf exception) qui eux apportent soit de la difficult, soit une exprience de jeu unique, ou bien un gameplay lch. 
> Et j'en conclu que c'est eux qui font vivre la hype du jeu vido, en tout cas pour moi. Car je pense que vous savez que le premier crache du jeu vido tait d  la lassitude des joueurs car les diteurs proposs quasiment les mmes jeux encore et toujours. Or aujourd'hui c'est un peu cela qui se passe..
> 
> Le sauveur ? (avis totalement personnel) L'oculus rift et les jeux indpendants. 2016 sent trs bon


Vu que les budgets pour les jeux vidos se rapprochent des films, normal! On lisse, on aplanie, comme au cinma, pour toucher un maximum de gens et rentrer dans ses frais.

----------


## Gooby

Pour ma part en ce moment c'est:
CS:GOHotSDiablo IIIet parfois je craque et je retourne sur HoN  ::mrgreen::  ::aie:: 

Et pour ceux qui pensent que la communaut LoL est compltement infme, je vous invite  tester Heroes of Newerth, Moba en voie d'extinction, qui a la pire communaut que j'ai pu rencontr (aprs avoir saign un bonne partie des jeux "esport", 1.6 csgo broodwar war3 dota1 dota2 HoN LoL Smite et j'en oublie surement)

----------


## ManusDei

De ce que j'en vois, la communaut franaise est en gnral assez infme. 
J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui peuvent parler ou crire l'anglais partent sur les communauts UK ou US (ce qui aide pas).

----------


## Christophe P.

Je suis actuellement sur Dragon Age Inquisition, et bien sr, il me faut ma dose de Civilization V de temps en temps.

----------


## Lyche

> De ce que j'en vois, la communaut franaise est en gnral assez infme. 
> J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui peuvent parler ou crire l'anglais partent sur les communauts UK ou US (ce qui aide pas).


Sincrement, on est pas les pires. Pour avoir pass des heures avec les communaut amricaines et hispaniques. Nous sommes des enfants de curs.

----------


## GPPro

> De ce que j'en vois, la communaut franaise est en gnral assez infme. 
> J'ai l'impression que tous ceux qui peuvent parler ou crire l'anglais partent sur les communauts UK ou US (ce qui aide pas).


Euh les communauts anglophones sont loin d'tre meilleures...

----------


## Invit

> Nous sommes des enfants de curs.


Rodrigue, as-tu du chur ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Il parait que la pire communaut de jeux en ligne sont les sud amricains, en particulier les brsiliens et les argentins. J'ai lu a dans divers papiers, mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai ou si c'est une lgende. Car j'avoue ne pas ctoyer rgulirement de sud amricains dans mes parties  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> Un thread principal pour savoir sur quels jeux vous passez votre temps en ce moment ?


Katawa Shoujo.  ::aie:: 

Non, je dconne...

Je viens de m'acheter une carte graphique, donc je ressors tous les jeux que j'ai acquis via Humble Bundle en me disant _"j'y jouerai plus tard..."_.

Dans le lot, il y a Grid 2. a tombe bien, j'avais envie d'un jeu de courses.
En plus, il propose un benchmark. J'ai essay en 1080p avec tous les paramtres au maximum (y compris MSAA 8x) et je suis  120 FPS, c'est beau.  ::salive:: 
Et avec une manette Xbox One, c'est le pied.

Du coup, j'hsite  me refaire GTA V sur PC (je l'ai dj fini sur PS3).

----------


## Nhaps

En ce moment,

- Hearthstone avec des vrais deck ^^
- GTA Online
- Binding Of Isaac Rebirth (encore et toujours :o)

----------


## Glutinus

Je me suis remis sur Deus Ex.
Tout  l'inverse de jclairet, j'ai voulu essayer de le faire en mode bourrin et j'y arrive pas : une fois que tu as got au trip infiltration, tu peux plus t'en passer...

----------


## rikemSen

Pour moi c'est Diablo 3, Commandos (les vieux jeux avec le bret vert et tout  ::D:  ! )

----------


## Lyche

> Pour moi c'est Diablo 3, Commandos (les vieux jeux avec le bret vert et tout  ! )


Idem, si tu veux jouer, je joue en saison je suis 350 (quelque chose comme a) mon tag c'est Lyche#2901


Cordialement,

----------


## Rayek

> Pour moi c'est Diablo 3, Commandos (les vieux jeux avec le bret vert et tout  ! )


Idem que lyche (sauf pour le niveau :p)

J'ai 2 persos en saison normale et 1 en extrme.

Tag : Rayek#2615

----------


## Glutinus

Question sans rapport  rien...
Y en a qui ont jou  Borderlands ? (& 2 & pre-sequel ?)

Au niveau build je joue toujours Assassin.
Dans le 1 c'tait Mordecai avec un max de shots avec le sniper rifle (headshots, critiques, plus d'XP etc.) et une fois le jeu fini une premire fois, je migre sur du max Sanguine. J'tais all assez loin galement avec Roland mais sa tourelle est vraiment pas ultime en solo, a dpanne bien mais y a mieux je pense.
J'ai commenc y a pas longtemps le 2 avec zer0, donc pour l'instant pas beaucoup de comptences mais c'est sr que je vais privilgier son pouvoir.

Vous avez des builds sympas avec les autres persos ?

----------


## Gooby

Salut,

Sur borderlands 2 en lategame, Maya est clairement trs trs strong. Il y a un item de classe lgendaire qui boost la comptence de vitesse de course, avec la partie de l'arbre de comptence max  cet endroit, c'est juste ultra plaisant  jouer. J'ai pas mal saign Zro aussi, mais le sniper c'est quand mme assez dpendant de ton arme. En lategame si t'as pas eu la chance de looter un bon fusil  lunette, tu rames pas mal.
Moi en tout cas, j'ai prfr jouer maya aux autres perso.

Et sur diablo a joue quoi?

----------


## Hizin

J'ai bien retourn le premier, mais j'ai juste fait le 2  30-40%, m'a pas plus emball que a.

J'tais parti sur Mordecai avec sniper uniquement au dbut, puis je suis littralement tomb amoureux de la Sirne en mode berserk. Avec son phnix et sa phase, un bon gros fonage dans le tas et  chaque agonie, de multi-tueries. Par contre, en jouant comme a, mes plus mortels ennemis sont les tonneaux... Ben oui, un phnix fait des dgts tout autour de lui... et un tonneau qui explose, a fait trs mal, et il n'y a pas d'ennemi proche pour sortir de l'agonie -_-
J'tais parti sur le 2 avec Zr aussi (vu que j'avais ador Mordecai) mais je n'ai pas du tout apprci sa jouabilit ni son pouvoir, donc je suis reparti sur une sirne un peu moins bourrine, mais sur le mme penchant.

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai pas jou au 1 ..

Mais j'ai sci le 2 avec ma sirne DPS, avec ma comptence spcial je tuais tous les mobs, le seul problme tait la fragilit du personnage. Mais en team de 4 c'tait simplement le must have.

Sinon pour le pre sequel, j'y ai moins jou, mais j'tais parti sur Athena, toujours en dgt  ::): . Bien que au dbut c'est pas trs puissant, quand tu arrives en late game, tu deviens une machine immortelle qui envoie des boucliers de salopiot :p

----------


## Rayek

Borderland 1 j'ai fini avec la sirne + les dlc histoires
Le 2 je suis toujours dessus je fais toutes les qutes annexes (GOTY)
Le presequel j'attends un bon solde steam ou greenmangaming  moins de 10 pour me le prendre.

Pour diablo 3 je joue une sorcire en saison normale paragon 62 (J'ai mis une vido en ligne sur ma chaine aujourd'hui sur son build) et j'ai une petite bourine que je suis en train de monter (Barbare)
et fticheur en saison extrme (que lvl 50 je joue avec un pote)

----------


## Glutinus

Vu l'unanimit, je vais tenter "magicienne" alors  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

https://www.humblebundle.com
Au fait, en ce moment il y a un humble bundle sur l'univers (enfin les 3 univers) Might & Magic

----------


## Gooby

Barbare (trombe) est assez imbalanced depuis le dernier patch  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Barbare (trombe) est assez imbalanced depuis le dernier patch


Oui, c'est imba, mais le tourbilol, c'est pas marrant  force  ::(: 

T'as dj vu une sorce  4M dps  ::?: 

C'est juste n'imp, le build Talrasha est compltement imba.

J'ai mont un build qui n'a que peu d'adeptes d'ailleurs en sorce. Si certains sont intress par un build slow time





> Pour diablo 3 je joue une sorcire en saison normale paragon 62 (J'ai mis une vido en ligne sur ma chaine aujourd'hui sur son build) et j'ai une petite bourine que je suis en train de monter (Barbare)
> et fticheur en saison extrme (que lvl 50 je joue avec un pote)



Pour ton anneau, c'est NaGEL  :;):  pas NaGUEL. C'est un Anneau hrit de d2 qui tait assez daubesque d'ailleurs il a eu un bon lissage mais n'est certainement pas plus efficace que les 2 anneaux de set qui donnent 100% de dgats. (+50% quand tu places une attaque gnratrice et + 50% quand tu place une attaque consommatrice de ressources).

----------


## Gooby

> Oui, c'est imba, mais le tourbilol, c'est pas marrant  force 
> 
> T'as dj vu une sorce  4M dps 
> 
> C'est juste n'imp, le build Talrasha est compltement imba.
> 
> J'ai mont un build qui n'a que peu d'adeptes d'ailleurs en sorce. Si certains sont intress par un build slow time


J'ai un pote barbare parangon 650 qui trouve a trs drle  ::mrgreen:: 

Sorc j'ai jou le extrme premire saison. C'est assez sympa comme classe parce que c'est pas trop squishy.

Sinon j'ai un DH natalya softcore hors-saison qui met des petits crits ~800 millions, c'est plutt drle  jouer  part contre le renvoi des dgts  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai un pote barbare parangon 650 qui trouve a trs drle 
> 
> Sorc j'ai jou le extrme premire saison. C'est assez sympa comme classe parce que c'est pas trop squishy.
> 
> Sinon j'ai un DH natalya softcore hors-saison qui met des petits crits ~800 millions, c'est plutt drle  jouer  part contre le renvoi des dgts


Quand je dis que la sorce Tal Rasha est imba, c'est que... a monte a 2-4Milliards les mtores..  ::aie:: 

Si vous voulez faire des games, ajoutez moi (Rayek je t'ai dj)

----------


## AdmChiMay

> https://www.humblebundle.com
> Au fait, en ce moment il y a un humble bundle sur l'univers (enfin les 3 univers) Might & Magic


J'ai dcouvert GOG via dvp il y a quelques semaines.
Je ne connaissais pas Humble Bundle. Et l pile avec cette annonce.
Dois-je te fliciter ou te har ?  ::whistle:: 
Je ne te ferai pas la bise, et mon porte-monnaie encore moins, mais bon.
 ::yaisse:: 
Sinon, faut que je trouve un vieux XP  virtualiser, histoire de reprendre Master of Magic, dont le cd est rest coinc dans le lecteur du pc qui a cram son alimentation.

----------


## Linkin

Pour Master of Magic, un bon petit DosBox suffit, pas besoin de virtualiser un XP ;-)

----------


## LawNasK

Quand je joue :
    Seul (ordinateur):
        -OSU!
        -FoFiX
        -Magic: the Gathering via Cockatrice
        -Crypt of the Necrodancer
        -League of Legend (ARAM presque uniquement)

    Seul (tlphone):
        -Tap Titan

    A plusieurs (ordinateur)
        -League of Legend
        -Minecraft (UHC)
        -Counter Strike : Global Offensive

    A plusieurs (IRL)
        -Super Smash Bros Melee (surtout pas les autres, on peut en parler  ::mouarf:: )
        -Magic the Gathering mais a sort du jeu vido (mais c'est pareil (presque  :;):  ))

Sinon actuellement je suis sur la campagne de SC2 HotS (que j'avais toujours pas faite  :8O:  )

Heroes of the Storm, j'ai pas aim. Je n'arrive pas  m'amuser dessus. Les caractristiques que j'aimais dans les autres MOBA ne sont plus l, faire des objectifs pour les objectifs, aucun "tech skill", ...

De mme pour Foyer Caillou, je le trouve vide par rapport  ses concurrents (je pense  Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh et Pokemon (mais je n'ai pas test ce dernier en comptitif; en casu il est trs fun)).

(Pour un grand amateur de blizzard, je me retrouve au fond. J'espre qu'il proposeront quelque chose que j'aimerai avec overwatch !)

----------


## Nhaps

Pour les personnes qui aiment la pierre de foyer il y a un jeu de stratgie dans le mme style qui est sur navigateur

http://duelyst.com/

c'est en bta pour le moment, mais si vous demandez une clef sur le bon thred du forum, un gentil dev vous enverra un message avec deux clefs !  ::): 

Dans ce jeu, le placement des units est capital. J'aime beaucoup

Sinon en ce moment, j'ai repris FF XIV hier, pour tester l'extension qui arrive pour la fin de la semaine prochaine.
Sinon  cot c'est du minecraft (UHC)

----------


## Zirak

En ce moment, aprs une bonne session Dragon Age Inquisition, je me suis maintenant lanc sur The Witcher 3 niveau jeu solo.

----------


## Lyche

Pour les joueurs de console sur PS3, j'ai ressorti One Piece Pirates Warriors 2. Pour me prparer au 3 qui sort Fin aout sur PS4 !

----------


## Nhaps

> Pour les joueurs de console sur PS3, j'ai ressorti One Piece Pirates Warriors 2. Pour me prparer au 3 qui sort Fin aout sur PS4 !


J'ai commenc il y a trois semaines  les regarder...
105/~700 pour le moment ! 

J'aime beaucoup

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai commenc il y a trois semaines  les regarder...
> 105/~700 pour le moment ! 
> 
> J'aime beaucoup


a commence  tre intressant vers Arabasta. Ensuite y'a un Arc un peu "chiant" et aprs c'est la fte, tu vas avoir des moments intenses, des larmes, de l'excitation du suspense, une histoire rocambolesque et ensuite... Ze Moment!

Je te dis rien, tu vas apprcier ^_^

----------


## Kyuudan

En ce moment je joue  ARK : survival evolved.
Le mix survie/dinosaures est excellent. Jeu trs prometteur  mon got !

----------


## Nhaps

> a commence  tre intressant vers Arabasta. Ensuite y'a un Arc un peu "chiant" et aprs c'est la fte, tu vas avoir des moments intenses, des larmes, de l'excitation du suspense, une histoire rocambolesque et ensuite... Ze Moment!
> 
> Je te dis rien, tu vas apprcier ^_^


J'ai dj pleur au moins 5 fois depuis le dbut, me dit pas que c'est pire aprs, je suis quelqu'un de sensible !
Le dbut d'Arabasta est super lent ! Ca commence seulement  chauffer l, ils sont dans la cage ^^

----------


## Glutinus

> Le dbut d'Arabasta est super lent ! Ca commence seulement  chauffer l, ils sont dans la cage ^^


Postulat inhrent  One Piece : "Le dbut de [Mettez le nouveau lieu o ils viennent d'arriver] est super lent ! Ca commence seulement  chauffer l..."

----------


## Zirak

Traitez moi d'anormal, mais j'ai toujours trouv One Piece lent, sans parler du style graphique auquel je n'adhre pas vraiment (raaah ces grands nez ridicules pire que dans Escaflowne...), ni du fait que comme n'importe quel Shonen, a peut durer ad-vitaem (j'avais commencer  rcuprer l'anime et  me motiver pour regarder a objectivement depuis le dbut, j'ai laiss tomb  500+ pisodes)...


Bref, je n'irais pas jusqu' zapper en tombant dessus, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment accroch...

----------


## Nhaps

> Traitez moi d'anormal, mais j'ai toujours trouv One Piece lent, sans parler du style graphique auquel je n'adhre pas vraiment (raaah ces grands nez ridicules pire que dans Escaflowne...), ni du fait que comme n'importe quel Shonen, a peut durer ad-vitaem (j'avais commencer  rcuprer l'anime et  me motiver pour regarder a objectivement depuis le dbut, j'ai laiss tomb  500+ pisodes)...
> 
> 
> Bref, je n'irais pas jusqu' zapper en tombant dessus, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment accroch...


C'est comme Fairy Tail tu te dis que ca sent la fin, et au final avec le dernier scan tu te dis que c'est possible que ca dure encore pas mal de temps =D

----------


## Glutinus

> Traitez moi d'anormal, mais j'ai toujours trouv One Piece lent, sans parler du style graphique auquel je n'adhre pas vraiment (raaah ces grands nez ridicules pire que dans Escaflowne...), ni du fait que comme n'importe quel Shonen, a peut durer ad-vitaem (j'avais commencer  rcuprer l'anime et  me motiver pour regarder a objectivement depuis le dbut, j'ai laiss tomb  500+ pisodes)...
> 
> 
> Bref, je n'irais pas jusqu' zapper en tombant dessus, mais je n'ai jamais vraiment accroch...


One Piece c'est lent oui et non.
Pour une anime il faut souvent quatre chapitres de manga ; pour One Piece c'est plutt deux chapitres. La version papier est rapide, surtout si on ne compte pas les fillers. Pour les non-initis, les fillers sont des pisodes invents par la production TV pour permettre  l'auteur de manga de reprendre de l'avance et avoir de la matire quand on reviendra dans le canon.

Mais je suis d'accord sur le ct graphique. J'ai eu du mal  m'y faire, et heureusement que beaucoup de choses m'ont enchant pour gommer ce dfaut.

----------


## Zirak

> One Piece c'est lent oui et non.
> Pour une anime il faut souvent quatre chapitres de manga ; pour One Piece c'est plutt deux chapitres. La version papier est rapide, surtout si on ne compte pas les fillers. Pour les non-initis, les fillers sont des pisodes invents par la production TV pour permettre  l'auteur de manga de reprendre de l'avance et avoir de la matire quand on reviendra dans le canon.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord sur le ct graphique. J'ai eu du mal  m'y faire, et heureusement que beaucoup de choses m'ont enchant pour gommer ce dfaut.


Oui je pense qu'en manga cela passerait peut-tre mieux, la l'anime avec ses 700+ pisodes, j'ai pas le courage.

Sinon pour finir sur ce polluage de topic du vendredi aprs-midi (et aprs on repasse sur les jeux vidos promis), niveau anime je viens de commencer une nime srie Saint Seiya : Soul of Gold.

Au niveau du pitch, c'est grosso modo : cela se passe en mme temps qu'Hades, mais au lieu de suivre Seiya et les chevaliers de bronze, on retrouve les golds saints, qui aprs s'tre tous sacrifis pour dtruire le mur des lamentations, se retrouvent ressuscits en Asgard ne sachant ni par qui, ni pourquoi.

Donc forcment, un nouveau mchant, des nouveaux God Warriors, et on a mme le droit  quelques divine cloth pour certains des golds saints.

Graphiquement, c'est pas trop mal (mme si cela ne vaut pas les Hades).

Je n'ai vu que 5 pisodes pour l'instant mais vu  la vitesse o cela avance, je pense que cela s'annonce comme une srie courte type Hades / Elysion avec seulement une douzaine d'pisodes.

----------


## Nhaps

> One Piece c'est lent oui et non.
> Pour une anime il faut souvent quatre chapitres de manga ; pour One Piece c'est plutt deux chapitres. La version papier est rapide, surtout si on ne compte pas les fillers. Pour les non-initis, les fillers sont des pisodes invents par la production TV pour permettre  l'auteur de manga de reprendre de l'avance et avoir de la matire quand on reviendra dans le canon.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord sur le ct graphique. J'ai eu du mal  m'y faire, et heureusement que beaucoup de choses m'ont enchant pour gommer ce dfaut.


Ou sinon ils font pas de filler car les fillers c'est le mal, et ils font donc des pauses pour laisser  l'auteur le temps d'avancer. (Hiro Mashima - Fairy Tail)

Ou parce que l'auteur est malade, ou c'est juste un branleur ^^ (Yoshihiro Togashi - Hunter X Hunter)

----------


## Lyche

OP  l'avantage de pas avoir trop de filler, ou, pas comme dans Bleach des Fillers assez cool ^_^.
Oui, OP est lent, les graphismes sont pas extra (bien que a s'amliore vraiment avec le temps, et que, les studio font pas d'efforts sur les rendus graphiques des animes). Je trouve que ce manga est complet en terme de scnario, de sentiments dgags, bien que, parfois, le mangaka se laisse un peu dbord par la puissance des adversaire et les pirouettes scnaristiques pour justifier la victoire me paraissent un peu lourds.

Fairy Tail, je me suis arrt pendant l'arc de l'horloge du temps, a m'a gonfl  un point!

Je regarderais les pisodes Soul of Golds, n'ayant pas accroch au style graphique de Saint Seya Omega ni mme  l'intrigue.

Finis le HS pour moi  :;): 

Cordialement,

----------


## Nhaps

Il faut regarder

- No Game No Life
- Log Horizon

C'est les deux derniers que j'ai vu avant d'attaquer One Piece  ::): 


Ps : Ouais l'arc l'horloge du temps j'ai pas eu le courage de finir de le regarder, par contre l'arc d'aprs est vraiment pas mal (tournoi)

----------


## Lyche

Pour en revenir sur les Jeux, Je joue  Dungeon Defenders 2. Il est en Pr Alpha, et volue bien. Ils rajoutent rgulirement des nouvelles cartes et corrigent les bug  intervalles assez rguliers.

Si certains y jouent dj, prvenez moi, sinon, vous pouvez le tester je suis OP pour vous aider  XP/drop  ::):

----------


## Sodium

Je viens de finir Alien Isolation.
Trs sympa, mais au bout de dix heures et du 15me script "Ah on croit que c'est fini mais au dernier moment il se passe un truc et c'est reparti pour aller ractiver un machin  l'autre bout de la station" je n'en pouvais plus d'attendre le bout.

----------


## el_slapper

Je joue depuis quelques temps  airwaysim. Attention, payant et chronophage. Et il faut aimer la gestion. Moi j'adore, mais c'est sanglant. LE gars qui se faisait plein de pognon avec ses 5 lignes quotidiennes entre Fuerteventura et Las Palmas, et qui couvrait la demande de 800 passagers avec ses A320, m'a vu dbarquer avec 10 ERJ145 et prendre plus de la moiti du march.... avant qu'un troisime larron ne vienne bouffer nos marges, dj devenues rikiki.

----------


## Nhaps

J'attends la PS4 (CUH-1200) pour pouvoir enfin mettre la main sur cette console.

Je vais me faire Witcher 3 dessus en attendant la sortie de Metal Gear Solid 5  ::):

----------


## Hizin

De mon ct, Alice : Madness Returns (c'est une foutue source d'inspiration), the Witcher 3 (je viens juste de finir Velen/Novigrad/Oxenfurt aprs 40 heures de jeu...) et Batman Arkham Knight (que je vais commencer incessamment sous peu)

----------


## Rayek

Bon en ce moment je joue  ARK avec des amis. Trs sympa mais je trouve dommage le bridage des crafts par rapport au niveau que l'on a.

Puis pendant les soldes je me suis pris War For the Overworld qui est .... un ... Dungeon Keeper like  ::hola:: 

Petite vido dcouverte que j'ai ralis il y a peu

----------


## Vivien46

En ce moment je suis sur *Splatoon*, c'est vraiment excellent  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

Mme si je n'ai pas tout  fait fini the Witcher 3, pour changer un peu (raz le bol de Skellige et des traverss en bateau  ::ptdr:: ), je viens d'attaquer Pillars of Eternity , a fleur bon l'poque Baldur's Gate, je le trouve mme limite encore mieux que Divinity : Original Sin  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Bon en ce moment je joue  ARK avec des amis. Trs sympa mais je trouve dommage le bridage des crafts par rapport au niveau que l'on a.
> 
> Puis pendant les soldes je me suis pris War For the Overworld qui est .... un ... Dungeon Keeper like 
> 
> Petite vido dcouverte que j'ai ralis il y a peu


It's good to be bad!

----------


## Nhaps

> Mme si je n'ai pas tout  fait fini the Witcher 3, pour changer un peu (raz le bol de Skellige et des traverss en bateau ), je viens d'attaquer Pillars of Eternity , a fleur bon l'poque Baldur's Gate, je le trouve mme limite encore mieux que Divinity : Original Sin


Pillars of Eternity est excellent, mais omg que les combats sont durs par rapport  BG et Divinity...

----------


## Zirak

> Pillars of Eternity est excellent, mais omg que les combats sont durs par rapport  BG et Divinity...


J'avoue qu'au dpart c'tait un peu tendu, mais ds le premier village, j'ai claqu tout mon or pour me prendre 2/3 copains mercenaires (enfin en plusieurs fois) + les mecs recruts sur la route, aprs de passer  un groupe de 6 au lieu de 1 ou 2, cela a beaucoup chang les choses (et puis l'espce de prtre Durance ou un truc du genre, qui arrive direct avec un bon soin en hot sur tout le groupe et masses sorts de protection, les combats n'ont plus rien  voir une fois qu'il est la, enfin cela ne m'empche pas de crever misrablement rgulirement  ::aie:: )

Aprs je ne sais pas quelle dure de vie il a (pour l'instant j'ai d buter le seigneur qui terrorisait les environs du 1er village, j'ai t rcuprer la forteresse  rebtir, et j'ai du faire la moiti de la premire grosse ville divise en 5 quartiers, j'ai l'impression de n'avoir pas trop avanc dans l'histoire malgr tout, aprs facile 10h de jeu), mais oui, il me plait bien, et m'a l'air plus proche de Baldur's Gate que Original Sin (qui mme si je l'ai bien aim, me paraissait plus "simpliste" ou je me souviens mal).

En tous cas, on retrouve bien ses vieilles sensations,  coup de spam de la barre espace pendant les combats pour diriger tout ce petit monde sans trop souffrir, et le fait de sauvegarder tous les 10 pas, car la moindre rencontre peut se terminer sur une fin funeste xD

----------


## Rayek

> It's good to be bad!


Que de souvenir ^^

Je suis un peu du juste par rapport  la voix VF de DK qui tait sublime, celle de wfto est sympa mais manque de charme par rapport  celle du jeu original  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> Que de souvenir ^^
> 
> Je suis un peu du juste par rapport  la voix VF de DK qui tait sublime, celle de wfto est sympa mais manque de charme par rapport  celle du jeu original


En tout cas merci pour le tuyau, je pense que je vais le tester  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

Quelqu'un a regard Humble Bundle dernirement ?

En ce moment il y a Borderlands 1 et 2 et une tonne de DLC pour pas bien cher...

----------


## shadowmoon

> je viens d'attaquer Pillars of Eternity , a fleur bon l'poque Baldur's Gate


C'est tout  fait normal que l'un rappelle l'autre, car c'tait un des objectifs de l'quipe de Pillars of Eternity. Si je me souviens bien, il tait mme mentionn, dans le descriptif pour la campagne de financement participatif, que ce jeu serait un fils spirituel de Baldur's Gate.

Ayant compltement fini toute la saga des Baldur's Gayte, et tant un grand fan, Pillars of Eternity va etre l'un de mes rares achats de cette anne, avec Star Wars : Battlefront et Mass Effect : Andromeda

----------


## Alvaten

Je me suis mis  Game Dev Tycoon, pour son prix (< 10) c'est vraiment un bon petit jeu et qui  le mrite de tourner sur mon vieux portable. Accessoirement je suis aussi sur Bayonetta 2, j'attend vraiment des nouveauts chez Nintendo car depuis quelques mois c'est le calme plat et j'arrive au bout de mes derniers achats.

----------


## eulbobo

Batman Arkham KNIGHT a t retir de la vente sur Steam : warner bros studio estime que le jeu n'est pas jouable en l'tat et ils prfrent bloquer la vente de plus de copies dmatrialises en attendant la correction des plus gros problme plutt que de dcevoir leur public...

Premire fois que je vois a : le studio accepte de dire qu'il y a un rel problme...
Serait-ce li au protocole de remboursement des jeux mis en place par Steam il y a peu? Est-ce que cela va ouvrir la voie  une nouvelle phase du jeu PC o les jeux seront jouables le jour de la release de peur de faire face  une vague de demande de remboursements ?
Est-ce la fin du syndrome du jeu bugg jusqu' la moelle  la release?

----------


## Hizin

Est-ce la fin de la dictature des dates et des services marketing et comptables ?

----------


## Lyche

> Batman Arkham Asylum a t retir de la vente sur Steam : warner bros studio estime que le jeu n'est pas jouable en l'tat et ils prfrent bloquer la vente de plus de copies dmatrialises en attendant la correction des plus gros problme plutt que de dcevoir leur public...
> 
> Premire fois que je vois a : le studio accepte de dire qu'il y a un rel problme...
> Serait-ce li au protocole de remboursement des jeux mis en place par Steam il y a peu? Est-ce que cela va ouvrir la voie  une nouvelle phase du jeu PC o les jeux seront jouables le jour de la release de peur de faire face  une vague de demande de remboursements ?
> Est-ce la fin du syndrome du jeu bugg jusqu' la moelle  la release?


Un pote l'a achet sur PS4, il s'est tap 3Go et demi de Mise  jour hier... 16h de tlchargement tellement les serveurs sony taient saturs de DL... 3Go de Mise  jour le jour de la sortie... Foutage de gueule!

----------


## eulbobo

> Un pote l'a achet sur PS4, il s'est tap 3Go et demi de Mise  jour hier... 16h de tlchargement tellement les serveurs sony taient saturs de DL... 3Go de Mise  jour le jour de la sortie... Foutage de gueule!


C'est un truc dont j'entends parler par mon petit frre depuis qu'il a une PS3 (a date)... Et c'tait pour TOUS ses jeux... Mettre le DVD, attendre qu'il s'installe, attendre qu'il se connecte pour se mette  jour, attendre qu'il finisse de tlcharger les mises  jour GIGANTESQUES...
Rien de neuf sous le soleil (et les problmes de la version PC ne concernent que la version PC apparemment, donc je ne pense pas que la MAJ PS4 soit lie  a)

----------


## Nhaps

> Batman Arkham Asylum a t retir de la vente sur Steam : warner bros studio estime que le jeu n'est pas jouable en l'tat et ils prfrent bloquer la vente de plus de copies dmatrialises en attendant la correction des plus gros problme plutt que de dcevoir leur public...
> 
> Premire fois que je vois a : le studio accepte de dire qu'il y a un rel problme...
> Serait-ce li au protocole de remboursement des jeux mis en place par Steam il y a peu? Est-ce que cela va ouvrir la voie  une nouvelle phase du jeu PC o les jeux seront jouables le jour de la release de peur de faire face  une vague de demande de remboursements ?
> Est-ce la fin du syndrome du jeu bugg jusqu' la moelle  la release?


C'est Batman: Arkham Knight. 
En mme temps avec un framerate aussi bas pour du PC....

----------


## Hizin

J'y ai jou hier, je n'ai rien remarqu de choquant (hormis le peu de rglages graphique...). Je continue d'y jouer aujourd'hui, toujours rien de choquant.
Je dois tre l'un des rares  n'avoir aucun problme sur le jeu. J'ai repr des textures qui mettent un peu de temps pour s'affiner (le modle basique est l, mais le modle "haute qualit" prend son temps pour se charger), mais hormis a... mes 6 heures de jeu se droulent bien pour le moment.
Selon le test intgr, je suis en moyenne  50 FPS, avec un pic minimum  32.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est un truc dont j'entends parler par mon petit frre depuis qu'il a une PS3 (a date)... Et c'tait pour TOUS ses jeux... Mettre le DVD, attendre qu'il s'installe, attendre qu'il se connecte pour se mette  jour, attendre qu'il finisse de tlcharger les mises  jour GIGANTESQUES...
> Rien de neuf sous le soleil (et les problmes de la version PC ne concernent que la version PC apparemment, donc je ne pense pas que la MAJ PS4 soit lie  a)


a fait plus de 20ans que je joue sur console/pc (j'en ai 33 j'ai commenc  7ans), jamais de ma vie je n'ai eu ce problme. Installer un jeu, oui (sur ps3 tu n'est pas oblig de le faire). Avoir des MJ le jour de la sortie, non, 3Go de mise  jour pour 1 jeu le jour de sa sortie, c'est du jamais vu et j'ai jou  plusieurs centaines de jeux.

----------


## eulbobo

> C'est Batman: Arkham Knight. 
> En mme temps avec un framerate aussi bas pour du PC....


Oui, my bad... J'ai trop aim ce premier opus ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> a fait plus de 20ans que je joue sur console/pc (j'en ai 33 j'ai commenc  7ans), jamais de ma vie je n'ai eu ce problme. Installer un jeu, oui (sur ps3 tu n'est pas oblig de le faire). Avoir des MJ le jour de la sortie, non, 3Go de mise  jour pour 1 jeu le jour de sa sortie, c'est du jamais vu et j'ai jou  plusieurs centaines de jeux.


a va devenir de plus en plus normal. Sur PC a fait des annes qu'il y a des maj  la release.
Mais maintenant que les consoles sont galement connectes  Internet, c'est "normal" que les diteurs sortent les jeux avec des bugs car rien ne les empchent de le mettre  jour par la suite.

Contrairement a avant ou c'tait impossible, ou beaucoup plus compliqu.

----------


## eulbobo

De toute faon, les consoles ne sont aujourd'hui que des PC  matriel et OS fixe... Ce qui facilite la vie de tout le monde puisque les jeux sont plus facilement portables d'un support  l'autre.
Mais certains inconvnients du monde PC dbarquent sur console : charger des patchs, installer le jeu sur son disque dur.

Et les inconvnient console restent... Et pas des moindres... (j'aime mon SSD)

----------


## Nhaps

Ce week end j'ai l'intention de m'acheter une TV, dans l'objectif futur d'acheter ensuite une ps4 pour jouer dessus.

Je sais a peu prt les caractristiques que je veux.

- Full HD LED
- > 100Hz
- > 45"

Quel tlviseur me conseillez vous ? (avec en ordre de prix 500-600)

----------


## Lyche

> Ce week end j'ai l'intention de m'acheter une TV, dans l'objectif futur d'acheter ensuite une ps4 pour jouer dessus.
> 
> Je sais a peu prt les caractristiques que je veux.
> 
> - Full HD LED
> - > 100Hz
> - > 45"
> 
> Quel tlviseur me conseillez vous ? (avec en ordre de prix 500-600)


 ce prix l, un Vido projecteur. T'en as des bons, qui font tu Full HD. a prends moins de place qu'une tl et si tu as un mur blanc lisse chez toi, c'est le panard. Mme pour les films en dehors c'est juste magique.

----------


## shadowmoon

> ce prix l, un Vido projecteur.


De plus, surtout avec la dernire gnration, plus besoin d'avoir une grande pice pour les 6 / 7 mtres de recul ncessaires pour une image de bonne qualit, 2 / 3 mtres suffisent.

----------


## Nhaps

Hummm mais je regarde la TV comment avec un vido projecteur ?
J'y connais vraiment pas grand chose dans ce domaine.

500-600 c'est trop peu pour une TV avec mes critres ? je veux pas du 4k a mintresse pas.

PS : et j'aurai un problme de son avec seulement un vido projecteur ^^

----------


## Lyche

de la mme faon qu'avec une tl? ^_^ T'as un dcodeur lou avec ta box, tu le branche en HDMI.

Le soucis, c'est l'clairage de la pice.
J'avais pas pens au fait que tu veuilles regarder la tl. Moi je la regarde pas parce que je trouve rien de bon sur les chaines tl. Du coup c'est films/console only et avec un bon son 5.1, t'es comme au cinma!

Le soucis c'est que regarder la tl a consomme de la lampe, qui, mine de rien, a une dure de vie limite. (3000h en moyenne de nos jours) ce qui est pas mal pour une utilisation JV/Films mais, qui ne colle pas si tu rajoutes la tl en prime.

----------


## Nhaps

j'ai vraiment pas un appart de ouf non plus. J'ai un peu peur que se soit limite, et puis le mur ou je veux mettre la TV n'est pas blanc, c'est le seul que j'ai peint en gris souris... xD Il y en a bien un ou a peut le faire... a me tente quand mme pas mal cette histoire de vido proj.

Et pour le son 5.1, tu as acheter quelques chose en plus ? a va revenir assez chre si on additionne les deux lments non ?

Je ne regarde pas la TV,  part quelques missions en VOD, mais on ne sait jamais a peut toujours tre utile.

----------


## Alvaten

Pour moi les problmes du retro sont : 

 - Dure de vie de l'ampoule. Elle lche au bout d'un moment mais pire en fin de vie l'image deviens de plus en plus mauvaise
 - Luminosit de la pice, 
 - Une sono  acheter en plus (c'est valable aussi pour la tl si tu ne te contente pas des enceinte intgrs) 
 - Profondeur de la pice, il te faudra plus de recule que pour une tl 40''
 - Bruit et chaleur de certain modles

Quand j'ai achet ma tl j'ai vite fait l'impasse sur le rtro. Depuis moins d'une anne j'ai une Samsung dont je suis trs satisfait, mes parents on galement une Samsung. Aucun problme  dclarer.

----------


## pcaboche

> Pour moi les problmes du retro sont :


J'ai cru que tu parlais du "retro gaming" (car fil sur les jeux vido), j'ai mis un moment avant de comprendre...  ::lol::

----------


## Lyche

> Pour moi les problmes du retro sont : 
> 
>  - Dure de vie de l'ampoule. Elle lche au bout d'un moment mais pire en fin de vie l'image deviens de plus en plus mauvaise
>  - Luminosit de la pice, 
>  - Une sono  acheter en plus (c'est valable aussi pour la tl si tu ne te contente pas des enceinte intgrs) 
>  - Profondeur de la pice, il te faudra plus de recule que pour une tl 40''
>  - Bruit et chaleur de certain modles
> 
> Quand j'ai achet ma tl j'ai vite fait l'impasse sur le rtro. Depuis moins d'une anne j'ai une Samsung dont je suis trs satisfait, mes parents on galement une Samsung. Aucun problme  dclarer.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, cependant, le rtro  l'avantage de pouvoir tre rang  ::aie::

----------


## eulbobo

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, cependant, le rtro  l'avantage de pouvoir tre rang


Non mais a c'tait valable quand les tls taient de gros cubes de 30kg ! Pour peu qu'elle soit fixe au mur, a prend pas de place du tout...
Et en plus, un rtro, faut quand mme aimer les cbles qui se promnent :p

----------


## Nhaps

C'est bon, j'ai achet la TV ^^

300 Hz, Full HD Led, 125cm
Elle est vraiment pas mal, faut juste prier pour que le chat ne la fasse pas tomber maintenant ^^

----------


## Glutinus

Je me suis refait Borderlands 1 avec la Sirne et finalement j'ai craqu, je suis revenu sur Mordecai. Je trouve juste ultime la combo de faire plus de dgts en critique, plus d'XP et a tu maxes les dgts du sniper rifle.
A terme, la comptences qui permet de trouer le bouclier, les soldats de la lance et les gardiens ont rien vu venir.
Aprs j'avoue j'ai trich, j'ai farm les vers de crabe  la grenade dans la grotte aux cristaux lectriques et farm Skagzilla  ::):  en plus j'ai trouv rapidement des armes que j'ai gard longtemps, depuis le respawn chez Lucky (deux-trois caisses d'armements) avec perptuellement 2-3 niveaux de plus, le jeu est facile ^^

J'ai pas fait le game+, je suis pass directement au 2. J'ai repris ma sauvegarde avec Zer0, mme si la comptence est plus contextuelle je galre pas mal. J'ai encore du mal avec le gameplay (il m'en faut peu ds que a change un peu je suis perdu) mais l'histoire est bien plus fun, et les mobs plus varis.

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai pas fait le game+, je suis pass directement au 2. J'ai repris ma sauvegarde avec Zer0, mme si la comptence est plus contextuelle je galre pas mal. J'ai encore du mal avec le gameplay (il m'en faut peu ds que a change un peu je suis perdu) mais l'histoire est bien plus fun, et les mobs plus varis.


Dans Borderlands 2, j'ai trouv que la difficult tait vraiment bizarre...

En gnral a va, tu avances, tu te fais tuer de temps en temps mais tu comprends pourquoi, c'est de ta faute, tu prends sur toi et tu avances. Et puis d'un coup, tu ne sais pas pourquoi, tu ne sais pas pourquoi, t'as l'impression que la difficult passe de "easy"  "super-mga hard g*ngb*ng rape dans un coin sombre  chaque respawn" et tu te fais dpouiller de ton argent durement gagn plus vite que par le fisc franais sous un gouvernement socialiste... Du coup, j'en ai eu marre et j'ai lch la manette (oui, je jouais sur PS3).

Et comme toi, au 1 je jouais Mordecai et au snipe.

----------


## Lyche

> Dans Borderlands 2, j'ai trouv que la difficult tait vraiment bizarre...
> 
> En gnral a va, tu avances, tu te fais tuer de temps en temps mais tu comprends pourquoi, c'est de ta faute, tu prends sur toi et tu avances. Et puis d'un coup, tu ne sais pas pourquoi, tu ne sais pas pourquoi, t'as l'impression que la difficult passe de "easy"  "super-mga hard g*ngb*ng rape dans un coin sombre  chaque respawn" et tu te fais dpouiller de ton argent durement gagn plus vite que par le fisc franais sous un gouvernement socialiste... Du coup, j'en ai eu marre et j'ai lch la manette (oui, je jouais sur PS3).
> 
> Et comme toi, au 1 je jouais Mordecai et au snipe.


Bizarrement, je n'ai pas eu la mme sensation, cependant, je n'y jouais qu'en multi avec un pote sur le 360. Etant trs grand adepte des FPS, la difficult de ces jeux me parait souvent assez basse, mme en niveau maximum. Mon seul soucis, ce sont quelques worldboss impossible  faire en dessous de 4 joueurs expriments bard de stuff abus (comme ce fusil  pompe unique qui tait un gros gamebreaker).

Globalement, j'ai trouv BL2 bien moins russit que BL1. Le ct dj vu probablement.

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai bien aim pour l'instant le ct erratique des monstres. Genre t'as un sadique qui court latralement, tu fais une fusillade latrale avec ton machinegun et en fait en plein milieu il s'croule comme une merde car tu l'as trop bless d'un coup...

Je sais que c'est vraiment THE jeu pour du coop + rpg  monte de comptences + FPS mais je joue quasiment uniquement en solo. Faudrait un jour que je me lance sur du coop, je suis mme pas rattach  XBOX Live... a me permettra peut-tre de trouver un groupe  mon niveau pour les guitar hero aussi ^^

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai bien aim pour l'instant le ct erratique des monstres. Genre t'as un sadique qui court latralement, tu fais une fusillade latrale avec ton machinegun et en fait en plein milieu il s'croule comme une merde car tu l'as trop bless d'un coup...
> 
> Je sais que c'est vraiment THE jeu pour du coop + rpg  monte de comptences + FPS mais je joue quasiment uniquement en solo. Faudrait un jour que je me lance sur du coop, je suis mme pas rattach  XBOX Live... a me permettra peut-tre de trouver un groupe  mon niveau pour les guitar hero aussi ^^


Pour BL2, tu vas tre du. Dj, trs peu de joueurs. Et la majorit triche.. Le problme des consoles.. comme pour diablo 3 ou t'as plus que des items cheat et qui ruinent totalement le jeu... (en plus du non suivit de l'volution du jeu par MS sur la 360)

----------


## Zirak

> Et la majorit triche.. Le problme des consoles..


C'est  dire ? 

(je n'y ai jou que sur PC avec des potes, donc je ne vois pas trop de quel genre de triche il est question)

----------


## Nhaps

J'y ai jou sur PC, et  la fin du boss final de ma premire run, j'ai fini sans tre niveau 30 (lvl requis pour faire la run 2), c'est alors que une des personnes avec qui je jouais, m'a augment mon niveau et m'a fil 999 tokens de je ne sais plus quoi, et m'a mis le maximum de d'or !

----------


## Lyche

> C'est  dire ? 
> 
> (je n'y ai jou que sur PC avec des potes, donc je ne vois pas trop de quel genre de triche il est question)


Sur 360, tu as des moyens de dupliquer ton matos en quelques secondes, et quelque soit le jeu (du moment que tu peux jouer  2 sur une console ou en multi avec un pote)... Je te laisse imaginer la suite...

Sur PC, il suffit de faire des sauvegardes de tes persos dans un autre dossier, et avec un pote en multi, tu peux dupliquer ton matos... Sincrement, les gens gueulaient  la sortie de D3  cause du online uniquement, mais avec D1 et D2, ils ont compris qu'en laissant les fichiers sur les pc, a causait normment de tords aux jeux.

----------


## Zirak

> Sur 360, tu as des moyens de dupliquer ton matos en quelques secondes, et quelque soit le jeu (du moment que tu peux jouer  2 sur une console ou en multi avec un pote)... Je te laisse imaginer la suite...
> 
> Sur PC, il suffit de faire des sauvegardes de tes persos dans un autre dossier, et avec un pote en multi, tu peux dupliquer ton matos... Sincrement, les gens gueulaient  la sortie de D3  cause du online uniquement, mais avec D1 et D2, ils ont compris qu'en laissant les fichiers sur les pc, a causait normment de tords aux jeux.


Dj que je trouve les jeux hors de prix vu les dures de vie actuelles, je ne vois vraiment pas l'intrt de procder de la sorte, et de rouler sur le jeux en encore moins de temps...

Et puis mme en multi, c'est du jeu coop, et y'a rien  gagner  la fin. Gnration kikoolol...

----------


## Lyche

> Dj que je trouve les jeux hors de prix vu les dures de vie actuelles, je ne vois vraiment pas l'intrt de procder de la sorte, et de rouler sur le jeux en encore moins de temps...
> 
> Et puis mme en multi, c'est du jeu coop, et y'a rien  gagner  la fin. Gnration kikoolol...


Gnration tablettes, internet partout tout le temps, je veux tout sans me fatiguer... Pourquoi tu crois que les DLC fonctionnent autant? Parce que ces personnes sont le cur de cible des vendeurs de jeux vidos.

les geeks comme nous, qui prfrons russir un exploit plutt que payer pour dbloquer une option, c'est pas vendeur !

----------


## Zirak

> Gnration tablettes, internet partout tout le temps, je veux tout sans me fatiguer... Pourquoi tu crois que les DLC fonctionnent autant? Parce que ces personnes sont le cur de cible des vendeurs de jeux vidos.
> 
> les geeks comme nous, qui prfrons russir un exploit plutt que payer pour dbloquer une option, c'est pas vendeur !



Sur les DLC, je suis un peu plus mitig, car bon, une DLC qui ajoute du vrai contenu au bout de quelques semaines / mois, sans devoir attendre un ventuel add-on complet, je suis pas contre, en revanche oui, la DLC qui t'ajoute un nouveau perso, une nouvelle map, ou autre, et qui sort moins de 15 jours aprs la sortie du jeu, a sent le jeu sorti incomplet mais  la date prvue par les commerciaux, et qu'on fini grce au DLC et a oui, je trouve a abus, ou alors elles devraient tre gratuites...

----------


## Lyche

> Sur les DLC, je suis un peu plus mitig, car bon, une DLC qui ajoute du vrai contenu au bout de quelques semaines / mois, sans devoir attendre un ventuel add-on complet, je suis pas contre, en revanche oui, la DLC qui t'ajoute un nouveau perso, une nouvelle map, ou autre, et qui sort moins de 15 jours aprs la sortie du jeu, a sent le jeu sorti incomplet mais  la date prvue par les commerciaux, et qu'on fini grce au DLC et a oui, je trouve a abus, ou alors elles devraient tre gratuites...


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais avant, on appelait a un Add-On. C'tait un nouveau jeu qui sortait et qui apportait un rel changement, en contenu, et souvent en volution d'interface de jeu..
Je sais plus quel jeu tait sorti, il fallait payer 10 en plus pour accder au mode ultra-hard... Srieux?

----------


## Glutinus

Pas vraiment d'incompltude mais un DLC tel que le proposait Borderlands 2 pour la pr-commande, c'est abus, merde ! Un personnage en plus (a fait +25% !) si tu achtes le jeu en avance !
Autant avant les extensions apportaient vraiment quelque chose, Diablo 2 (2 personnages, sachant qu' la base y en avait 5 ; un chapitre vraiment diffrent + patch) ; ou alors beaucoup de temps de jeu, je pense par exemple  l'extension de Zeus le matre de l'Olympe.
Je parle mme pas des DLC magiques qui dbloquent des mode online mais qui ne pse que quelques Mo...

HS : Et le systme d'extension qui revient sur beaucoup de jeux de socit : les JCE (contenu additionnel dtermin contrairement  Magic). Je suis fan de Dominion mais bordel 10 boites en plus ! Et Race for the galaxy...

----------


## Nhaps

Les DLC c'est le mal, car c'est nous faire acheter des choses qui auraient du se trouver dans le jeu de base.
Mais pour gagner plus d'argent, et pour sortir leurs jeux dans les temps, les diteurs nous offrent souvent des jeux bacls, qui deviennent de plus en plus interessant avec les DLC.
Sauf que au final ton jeu tu le payes 100 euros...

Aprs il y a des diteurs qui offrent gratuitement leurs DLC (Witcher 3), et d'autres qui vendent des quenelles (Evolve, The Escapist)

Sinon pour parler d'autres choses.

Vous ne pensez pas que Nintendo, mais galement la XBOX vont bientt mourir face  Sony ?
J'ai vu que le parc europeen des consoles est  70%+ pour sony, qu'au japon il se vend 100 Xbox contre 20000 PS4 (bon ok c'est le japon, normal)

Mais dj que les chiffres sont clairement en faveur de sony, et cette crasante victoire de Sony  l'E3. La xbox/MS seconde victime de sony aprs la dreamcast/SEGA ?

----------


## Lyche

a parait mal barr pour la One en effet, Mais quand tu regardes cet article, je pense que Nintendo et sa Wii U ont plus de soucis  se faire que MS et sa XBOX

http://www.gameblog.fr/news/48885-ps...er-2015-les-ch

Bien que je trouve que les chiffres restent trs honorables



> 1.PlayStation 4 : 19.052.353
> 2.Xbox One : 11.298.462
> 3.Wii U : 9.137.844

----------


## Zirak

En mme temps, faut voir les catalogues de jeux aussi, surtout aprs cet E3  ::mouarf:: 

Bon bien sr cela dpend du type de jeux qu'on aime, mais quand une console me propose (ou va me proposer) FFXV, un remake de FFVII, Kingdom Hearts 3, the last guardian, etc etc  part Nintendo qui peut essayer de lutter avec Zelda ou Dragon Quest, pour moi y'a pas photo, cela ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'acheter une Xbox  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> En mme temps, faut voir les catalogues de jeux aussi, surtout aprs cet E3 
> 
> Bon bien sr cela dpend du type de jeux qu'on aime, mais quand une console me propose (ou va me proposer) FFXV, un remake de FFVII, Kingdom Hearts 3, the last guardian, etc etc  part Nintendo qui peut essayer de lutter avec Zelda ou Dragon Quest, pour moi y'a pas photo, cela ne me viendrait pas  l'ide d'acheter une Xbox


C'est bien pour cela que pour moi XBOX est mort

----------


## Lyche

ha bah sony  tap fort avec FFVII Remake et, globalement, l'E3!

----------


## Nhaps

> ha bah sony  tap fort avec FFVII Remake et, globalement, l'E3!



Clairement, pour moi l'E3 c'tait des confrences sans motion, des annonces pour les actionnaires. Ca fait plusieurs annes que franchement je ne vibrai plus.
A voir la conf Nintendo malgr un dbut clairement original... la suite n'tait que vide. Dans un autre style bien que des annonces soient super intressantes (projet setsuna), la confrence de square c'tait mou...

Mais celle de Sony...pfff...c'est la premire fois que je pleure de joie devant une confrence de l'E3. Bien qu'il n'y a pas d'exclu  part last guardian. Rien que ce soit eux qui annonce cela et qui vont mettre de l'argent dans certain projet (Shenmue). Ils ont tap fort..
Bon aprs pour les critiquer, ils ont un peu tricher en prsentant des jeux qui vont sortir en 2017 xD et non prochainement comme l'ont fait ses concurrents ^^

----------


## Lyche

> Clairement, pour moi l'E3 c'tait des confrences sans motion, des annonces pour les actionnaires. Ca fait plusieurs annes que franchement je ne vibrai plus.
> A voir la conf Nintendo malgr un dbut clairement original... la suite n'tait que vide. Dans un autre style bien que des annonces soient super intressantes (projet setsuna), la confrence de square c'tait mou...
> 
> Mais celle de Sony...pfff...c'est la premire fois que je pleure de joie devant une confrence de l'E3. Bien qu'il n'y a pas d'exclu  part last guardian. Rien que ce soit eux qui annonce cela et qui vont mettre de l'argent dans certain projet (Shenmue). Ils ont tap fort..
> Bon aprs pour les critiquer, ils ont un peu tricher en prsentant des jeux qui vont sortir en 2017 xD et non prochainement comme l'ont fait ses concurrents ^^


Si si, y'a des exclu pour PS4  ::koi:: 
La Srie Uncharted (je suis du qu'ils en sortent un autre, le 3 tait dj pas  la hauteur des 2 premiers)
FF qui reste la srie emblmatique de Sony (bien que les premiers opus se trouvaient chez Nintendo)
Rien que FF va faire dcoller les ventes... Ils ont trs bien jou le coup hein

----------


## Zirak

> Bon aprs pour les critiquer, ils ont un peu tricher en prsentant des jeux qui vont sortir en 2017 xD et non prochainement comme l'ont fait ses concurrents ^^


Oui mais bon, C'est pas cool pour les concurrents, mais c'est plus sympa pour les clients :

la personne qui comme moi n'en a achet aucune, ou qui hsite, aurait peut-tre pu pencher chez Nintendo ou MS sur 2016, pour ensuite tre super dgoute lors des annonces 2017, au moins la, on sait qu'on peut garder patiemment notre argent pour l'anne d'aprs  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Mou, autant la WiiU a le catalogue de jeu le moins fourni (pas inexistant mais presque  ::aie::  ), autant c'est la seule console qui a (ou va avoir, genre StarFox et Zelda) suffisamment de jeux en exclusivit pour justifier l'achat de la console plutt qu'un PC. Sans compter l'accessibilit avec la possibilit d'utiliser une manette GameCube ou une DS comme manette sur certains jeux.

La plupart des jeux sur PS4 ou xbox one arrivent avant ou aprs sur PC (suffit de voir ta signature Nhaps), donc  moins de vouloir absolument le jeu maintenant, l'intrt de ces consoles est limit  quelques exclusivits. Et on peut mme brancher une manette sur PC, donc avoir les mmes sensations de jeu.

Et sur PC, les jeux sont plus beaux (bon, faut acheter une machine plus chre aussi).

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui mais bon, C'est pas cool pour les concurrents, mais c'est plus sympa pour les clients :
> 
> la personne qui comme moi n'en a achet aucune, ou qui hsite, aurait peut-tre pu pencher chez Nintendo ou MS sur 2016, pour ensuite tre super dgoute lors des annonces 2017, au moins la, on sait qu'on peut garder patiemment notre argent pour l'anne d'aprs


Garder patiemment notre argent ? mais que dalle !!! La PS4 je lachete mi juillet avec la version 1 To ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Mou, autant la WiiU a le catalogue de jeu le moins fourni (pas inexistant mais presque  ), autant c'est la seule console qui a (ou va avoir, genre StarFox et Zelda) suffisamment de jeux en exclusivit pour justifier l'achat de la console plutt qu'un PC. Sans compter l'accessibilit avec la possibilit d'utiliser une manette GameCube ou une DS comme manette sur certains jeux.
> 
> La plupart des jeux sur PS4 ou xbox one arrivent avant ou aprs sur PC (suffit de voir ta signature Nhaps), donc  moins de vouloir absolument le jeu maintenant, l'intrt de ces consoles est limit  quelques exclusivits. Et on peut mme brancher une manette sur PC, donc avoir les mmes sensations de jeu.
> 
> Et sur PC, les jeux sont plus beaux (bon, faut acheter une machine plus chre aussi).


Je suis absolument d'accord avec toi ! 

Mais rien que le "Play first on PS4" pour FF VII... je me dois d'acheter une PS4, je ne pourrais pas attendre la version PC, c'est impossible. Et donc du coup je vais me faire d'autres jeux dessus, car de tout de faon mon PC me permet pas de mettre les jeux au max.

----------


## Gooby

> Sur 360, tu as des moyens de dupliquer ton matos en quelques secondes, et quelque soit le jeu (du moment que tu peux jouer  2 sur une console ou en multi avec un pote)... Je te laisse imaginer la suite...
> 
> Sur PC, il suffit de faire des sauvegardes de tes persos dans un autre dossier, et avec un pote en multi, tu peux dupliquer ton matos... Sincrement, les gens gueulaient  la sortie de D3  cause du online uniquement, mais avec D1 et D2, ils ont compris qu'en laissant les fichiers sur les pc, a causait normment de tords aux jeux.


D'o le battlenet ouvert et le bnet ferm. Il y avait moyen de sparer le mode solo du mode bnet, avec des persos qui ne sont pas en commun. C'tait pas sorcier non plus. ( Mais alors, si y'a plus d'intrt d'aller sur le net pour jouer, qui va cliquer sur l'norme bouton d'htel des ventes pour renflouer les caisses de blizzard?!) Mais personnellement, je trouve que Diablo III est un jeu trs mritant pour blizzard; parce que a doit vraiment plus rapporter beaucoup d'argent depuis la fermeture de l'HV, et c'est pas pour autant qu'ils ont tu le jeu, au contraire. 

Sinon pour la Xbox, au dbut y'avait au moins les Halo qui taient sympa. Et les premiers Ninja Gaiden next-gen en exclu Xbox. Maintenant y'a vraiment plus grand chose, et  part pour jouer avec des potes en dtente devant la tl,  mon avis il n'y a plus grand intrt  acheter une console. Sauf peut tre pour FF7  ::salive::

----------


## Nhaps

> Sinon pour la Xbox, au dbut y'avait au moins les Halo qui taient sympa. Et les premiers Ninja Gaiden next-gen en exclu Xbox. Maintenant y'a vraiment plus grand chose, et  part pour jouer avec des potes en dtente devant la tl,  mon avis il n'y a plus grand intrt  acheter une console. Sauf peut tre pour FF7


Attention par contre bien que le PC soit devant sur plusieurs points, il ne faut pas ngliger plusieurs points.

- Les portages sur PC des fois completement nul de chez nul. Par exemple les FIFA sont clairement mieux sur console. J'ai t dcu par GTA 5 sur PC galement, et plus recemment c'est Batman qui pleure sur PC
- Les gros diteurs ciblent d'avantage les consoles que les PC.

----------


## Gooby

> Attention par contre bien que le PC soit devant sur plusieurs points, il ne faut pas ngliger plusieurs points.
> 
> - Les portages sur PC des fois completement nul de chez nul. Par exemple les FIFA sont clairement mieux sur console. J'ai t dcu par GTA 5 sur PC galement, et plus recemment c'est Batman qui pleure sur PC
> - Les gros diteurs ciblent d'avantage les consoles que les PC.


Tout dpend du type de jeu auquel on s'intresse. Je suis d'accord que pour jouer sur fifa, il faut une console. Mais c'est ce que j'inclus dans la catgorie "jouer avec des potes en dtente devant la tl". C'est peut tre pas trs objectif vu que fifa est potentiellement un jeu trs complet qui peut ncessiter des centaines d'heures de prise en main, mais globalement, les consoles, c'est plus pour le casual gamer ou pour certains jeux spcifiques.

----------


## lper

J'ai tout arrt pour l'instant, plus aucun plaisir et c'tait devenu une corve: "trop de jeu tue le jeu" (a marche pour tout remarquez).

----------


## Alvaten

> a part pour jouer avec des potes en dtente devant la tl,  mon avis il n'y a plus grand intrt  acheter une console.


Et encore, il n'y a que Nintendo pour moi qui propose une vrai console (et les jeux qui vont avec) pour jouer en multi-local. 
Je ne me souviens pas avoir fait une soire jeu vido chez des amis sur autre chose qu'une Wii ou une WiiU ces dernires annes.  

Quand j'entend parl de multi joueurs sur xBox ou PS c'est toujours Online. Pour ca j'ai mon PC ...

----------


## Lyche

> Tout dpend du type de jeu auquel on s'intresse. Je suis d'accord que pour jouer sur fifa, il faut une console. Mais c'est ce que j'inclus dans la catgorie "jouer avec des potes en dtente devant la tl". C'est peut tre pas trs objectif vu que fifa est potentiellement un jeu trs complet qui peut ncessiter des centaines d'heures de prise en main, mais globalement, les consoles, c'est plus pour le casual gamer ou pour certains jeux spcifiques.


Clairement, les FPS sur console c'est vraiment naze!!
J'ai test d3 sur console, je l'ai presque prfr  d3 sur pc (sauf que sur 360 il manque trop de choses pour rellement l'apprcier)

Pour le reste.. c'est une question de got aussi. La manette offre des sensations diffrentes du clavier. Personnellement, j'aime savoir que c'est mon rflexe qui fait bouger mon curseur plutt qu'un paddle.

----------


## Glutinus

Si on prend le fait que FIFA ou PES sont des jeux qui sont beaucoup jou par les casuals ; si on prend pas un public de geek, c'est un des rares jeux qui peut tre jou par les mecs qui jouent de temps  autre.

Pour ma part je joue sur console par paresse : pas avant d'installer, de chercher des fichiers, bref j'ai achet mon jeu, je rentre chez moi et deux minutes aprs je suis sur le tuto. Mais je suis d'accord : les RTS et les FPS manquent de charme sur console ; maintenant honntement un jeu d'aventure je le vois mal  la souris.

----------


## Zirak

Oui c'est pas comme si il y avait des manettes sur PC ou des claviers / souris pour console hein !   ::aie:: 

On n'est plus au temps de la super Nintendo et des Atari les gars ^^

----------


## pcaboche

> On n'est plus au temps de la super Nintendo et des Atari les gars ^^


On n'est plus non plus au temps de Windows 98/Millenium et ses crans bleus  rptition, au temps des drivers pourris (merci ATI) et la multitude de problmes lis au systme (merci Windows), au temps o il fallait changer sa carte graphique tous les 6 mois pour faire tourner les derniers jeux.

Bref, on n'est plus au temps o j'ai abandonn le PC pour jouer sur consoles (pour les mmes raisons que pour Glutinus : paresse et simplicit).

Sauf que maintenant, c'est fini le temps o tu mettais le jeu dans la console et a marchait. Maintenant, tu mets le jeu dans la console, il faut d'abord qu'il s'installe sur un DD minuscule et lent, tlcharger et installer les dernires mises  jour (et mme quand tu tlcharges depuis le PSN il faut ensuite tlcharger les patches. Genre, il aurait pas pu tlcharger une version dj mise  jour, non ?), pour enfin profiter d'un jeu aux graphismes infrieurs... trop bien !  ::aie:: 


Et puis maintenant, il y a des acteurs qui rendent l'exprience PC beaucoup plus agrable, nommment : Steam, Humble Bundle, et GoG. Les deux premiers pour toutes les promos, le troisime pour les perles oldies sans s'arracher les cheveux  l'installation.

 ct de a, quand on regarde ce que proposent le PSN, le Xbox Live ou le Nintendo eShop, a fait piti !

Restent les exclus (j'avoue, j'ai achet ma PS3 pour GTA 4). Mais mme l, il n'y a pas grand chose qui me fait vibrer... (ou qui justifie le prix demand par les diteurs)

----------


## Glutinus

> On n'est plus non plus au temps de Windows 98/Millenium et ses crans bleus  rptition, au temps des drivers pourris (merci ATI) et la multitude de problmes lis au systme (merci Windows), au temps o il fallait changer sa carte graphique tous les 6 mois pour faire tourner les derniers jeux.
> 
> Bref, on n'est plus au temps o j'ai abandonn le PC pour jouer sur consoles (pour les mmes raisons que pour Glutinus : paresse et simplicit).
> 
> Sauf que maintenant, c'est fini le temps o tu mettais le jeu dans la console et a marchait. Maintenant, tu mets le jeu dans la console, il faut d'abord qu'il s'installe sur un DD minuscule et lent, tlcharger et installer les dernires mises  jour (et mme quand tu tlcharges depuis le PSN il faut ensuite tlcharger les patches. Genre, il aurait pas pu tlcharger une version dj mise  jour, non ?), pour enfin profiter d'un jeu aux graphismes infrieurs... trop bien !


C'est vrai que petit  petit, a m'nerve ce changement, les mise  jour permanentes  chaque nouveau jeu et ainsi de suite.
Et je n'ai jamais envisag une souris pour console, du coup je ne sais pas si c'est intressant de jouer aux FPS (on va dire que depuis quake a me file la gerbe, la version console est souvent plus lente avec la manette, a m'vite de jouer par tranche de 5 minutes).

Sinon je suis pass  la XBOX compltement arbitrairement,  l'poque y avait l'exclu Mass Effect et j'tais content.
Mais quand j'ai vu ce qu'ils comptaient faire  l'E3 il y a quelques annes avec la mthode de prt  la con... l'impossibilit d'acheter de l'occaz (j'achte dsormais mes jeux en occaz ou alors 18 mois aprs  30 euros). J'irai mme passer  la Sony pour les exclus, mais c'est juste mon avis parmi le catalogue de jeux.

----------


## Zirak

> Et je n'ai jamais envisag une souris pour console, du coup je ne sais pas si c'est intressant de jouer aux FPS (on va dire que depuis quake a me file la gerbe, la version console est souvent plus lente avec la manette, a m'vite de jouer par tranche de 5 minutes).


Bah pour les FPS, je n'ai jamais test (enfin d'ailleurs je n'ai pas test sur les consoles "nouvelle gnration") mais  l'poque de la Dreamcast, j'avais craqu pour un clavier lorsque je jouais  Phantasy Star Online (oui discuter dans un mmorpg en tapant tous ses messages au clavier virtuel via la manette, c'est dprimant  ::aie:: ).

Cela dit, le jeu restait jouable  la manette si on tait asocial  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

L'avenir de la Wii U, quand la hype Splatoon sera finie :



```
Wii U -> Emulation Wii -> Emulation GameCube -> Super Smash Bros Melee.
```

Des questions ?


Sinon, j'ai toujours t joueur PC, mais j'hsite franchement  l'achat d'une PlayStation pour jouer  FF XV. 
Je n'ai vu aucune annonce sur PC, mais aussi aucun dmenti. Vous avez des infos  ce sujet ?

----------


## eulbobo

> Je n'ai vu aucune annonce sur PC, mais aussi aucun dmenti. Vous avez des infos  ce sujet ?


Je pense que a sortira sur PC...
On a bien eu FF13 en fin d'anne 2014 ! (pour un jeu sorti initialement en 2010)

Bref,  partir du moment o a sort, il suffira d'attendre 4 ans pour pouvoir y jouer sur PC ! (pour beaucoup moins cher aussi du coup)




> Sinon, j'ai toujours t joueur PC, mais j'hsite franchement  l'achat d'une PlayStation pour jouer  FF XV.


Vu que c'est pas encore sorti, je pense que tu peux attendre l'annonce de la sortie de la Playstation V !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

Pour le moment, je suis sur unepic.  Quelqu'un a entendu parler de ce petit jeu indpendant qui est sorti il y a quelques annes ? (vers 2012 je crois)

Au niveau qualit/prix, c'est une perle !

----------


## ManusDei

En cette priode de canicule j'ai trouv un nouvel avantage pour la WiiU. Je n'allume pas la tl, je joue sur la mablette. Donc ma tl ne chauffe pas, et mon salon non plus (un peu  cause de la console c'est beaucoup moins que la tl).
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Glutinus

Fais gaffe, il y a une vague de froid en fin de semaine ^^

----------


## ManusDei

J'allumerais la tl ^^
(encore que, avec une vague de froid  26C...)

----------


## Hizin

J'ai fait Unepic il y a plusieurs annes.
Il est vraiment, vraiment pas mal. Pas trs facile,  la sauce "metroidvania" et un zeste d'humour alakon. Je ne me souviens plus des dtails, mais j'en garde un bon souvenir.

----------


## Kropernic

Tu as fait les donjons multi joueurs aussi ? ^^

----------


## Hizin

Non, j'ai "juste" fait le mode solo, qui m'a demand pas mal de temps mine de rien. Je ne suis pas vraiment multi question jeux vidos  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

Bah le mode solo se fait assez vite.  Enfin, en difficult moyenne.  J'ai pas encore test en difficile++ XD

----------


## Hizin

En difficile, je me souviens qu'il m'a demand une bonne vingtaine d'heure, et que le combat final m'a fait pas mal douiller ^^"

----------


## pendoRa

EVE Online pour ma part  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai fait Unepic il y a plusieurs annes.
> Il est vraiment, vraiment pas mal. Pas trs facile,  la sauce "metroidvania" et un zeste d'humour alakon. Je ne me souviens plus des dtails, mais j'en garde un bon souvenir.


Quand vous parlez de jeux ind, pouvez-vous indiquer la configuration ncessaire, la consommation mmoire, etc. ?

Parce que bon, j'ai rien contre les jeux ind, mais quand je vois des jeux qui consomment 1 GB de RAM pour afficher un amas de pixels en 2D (mme pas en Full HD) et qu'ils demandent 10 dollars pour leur "oeuvre" (j'ai des jeux AAA qui m'ont cot moins cher que a), je trouve que c'est une arnaque.

Pour la plupart des jeux AAA on trouve les informations sur la config minimum et la config recommende (ne serait-ce que sur le site de l'diteur), mais pour les jeux ind ils se cachent bien de le dire (et on comprend pourquoi...  ::roll:: ).

En effet, c'est pas parce que j'ai 16 GB de RAM sur mon PC qu'il faut qu'ils se sentent obligs d'utiliser autant de mmoire qu'une machine virtuelle ou une serveur de base de donnes... Et puis quand je pars en vacances je n'emmne pas un gros PC, juste un petit netbook. En ce sens, les vacances devraient tre le moment idal pour mettre les jeux AAA de ct, au profit de jeux plus lgers auxquels on peut s'adonner dans le train ou l'avion.

Sauf que pour certains jeux ind c'est mme pas la peine d'y penser, il leur faut littralement un serveur pour tourner ! (car oui, mme quand on dveloppe des applications serveur, il faut faire attention  charge CPU et la consommation mmoire car il y a plusieurs applications qui tournent, voire le serveur est mutualis).

Voil, c'tait mon petit coup de gueule contre cette mode : _"oui, on est un studio ind donc on peut se permettre de coder avec les pieds et de facturer un max pour a, mais regardez notre jeu comment qu'il est trop sympa et innovant"_.

----------


## r0d

A l'poque o j'tais  fond sur minecraft, j'ai d utiliser deux grosses machines pour le faire tourner. Une pour le serveur (un gros pc sans cran) et mon pc principal pour le client (un gros monstre aussi).
Aprs, je ne suis pas sr qu'on puisse dire que minecraft est un jeu indpendant, et mme si  l'poque, Mojang n'avait pas encore t rachet par Microsoft.

----------


## Hizin

Minecraft est connu pour avoir loup sa "passe d'optimisation".
De ce que j'ai lu  droit  gauche, il ne reste plus une ligne de code fait par Mojang seul, elles ont toutes t soit modifies, soit supprimes.

Pour Unepic, je me souviens d'un jeu pas trop gourmand, mais pour tre parfaitement honnte, je ne fais que rarement attention  la conso mmoire des jeux. J'ai un pc ddi pour a et en gnral, je me vois assez mal faire tourner plusieurs grosses applications en parallle. Mon seul indicateur est le bruit du ventilo... mais vu que ma dernire bte est silencieuse...

----------


## Sodium

> Voil, c'tait mon petit coup de gueule contre cette mode : "oui, on est un studio ind donc on peut se permettre de coder avec les pieds et de facturer un max pour a, mais regardez notre jeu comment qu'il est trop sympa et innovant".


J'ai du mal  comprendre ta raction, il ne m'est arriv que trs rarement d'avoir des problmes de ce genre. Les dveloppeurs inds se sont de plus professionnaliss depuis plusieurs annes maintenant grce  la naissance d'outils adapts  leurs besoins tels que Unity.

Non, des problmes de jeux optimiss avec les pieds c'est justement plutt avec les gros titres AAA que j'en vois le plus, l'exemple rcent du dernier Batman qui a t retir de la vente car pas fini est assez loquent.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai du mal  comprendre ta raction, il ne m'est arriv que trs rarement d'avoir des problmes de ce genre. Les dveloppeurs inds se sont de plus professionnaliss depuis plusieurs annes maintenant grce  la naissance d'outils adapts  leurs besoins tels que Unity.
> 
> Non, des problmes de jeux optimiss avec les pieds c'est justement plutt avec les gros titres AAA que j'en vois le plus, l'exemple rcent du dernier Batman qui a t retir de la vente car pas fini est assez loquent.


Un bug qui me met hors de moi sur le dernier batman, c'est la pluie... Elle est juste partout, mme dans les maisons -_-

----------


## Zirak

Depuis hier je test J-Star Victory VS+ (sur PS3).

Le jeu possde quelques petits dfauts et ne rvolutionne pas grand chose, mais cela reste plutt plaisant de se foutre sur la tronche avec des personnages de certains de ses manga favoris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## eulbobo

Aprs avoir fini Farcry 4 de fond en comble, j'ai attaqu The Talos Principle...

Grosse claque si vous aimez les puzzles  la premire personne !
C'est fluide, c'est beau, il y a une ambiance gniale, plein de petits dtails croustillants... Qui vous oblige  penser le puzzle avec l'intgralit de votre environnement, genre TOUT l'environnement qui peut tre une pice du puzzle, c'est assez dstabilisant, mais au final, il n'y a pas vraiment de frontire... Et si vous pensez avoir fait un truc pas possible, rassurez vous, c'tait prvu et c'est surement la pice d'un puzzle que vous n'avez pas encore trouv !

Et mon PC ne chauffe pas comme un malade malgr la chaleur et les options graphiques pousses  fond partout (et a, a fait plaisir !)

----------


## shadowmoon

Je dmarre une periode "rtro gaming" avec Diablo, Alpha Centauri et MDK

----------


## Kropernic

Omg Diablo !  Je ne pourrais pas je crois.  C'est vraiment trop vieux niveau graphisme pour moi.  J'ai rien contre les jeux old school genre unepic qui m'occupe actuellement qui n'est pas trs pouss niveau graphisme mais les amas difformes de pixel, je ne supporte plus.

Quand je pense qu' l'poque, on trouvait a trop beau.  C'est dingue quand mme.

Les autres jeux, je ne connais pas ^^.

----------


## Zirak

> mais les amas difformes de pixel, je ne supporte plus.


Un peu pareil, pourtant j'aurais bien aim me refaire de vieux jeux genre PowerMonger ou Populous, mais je doute fortement de pouvoir jouer plus de 2mn top chrono  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Me souviens d'un jeu que j'avais ador qui s'appelait "I WAR".  Un jeu de combat spatial dj pas mal complexe pour l'poque.  Il tenait sur 4 CD d'ailleurs ^^.
Je me demande ce qu'il donnerait au niveau visuel aujourd'hui.  Me souviens qu' l'poque, j'adorais et trouvait a super bien fait  ::mouarf:: 

Problme, il faut un windows avec Dos pour le faire tourner je pense et je ne retrouve plus la liste des commandes au clavier...

EDIT : OMG !! Y  a une version de I War sur gog qui tourne sous win7.  Et d'aprs les screenshots disponibles, c'est loin d'tre dgueux.  Pour 5,5, me laisserais bien tent...

----------


## Lyche

Perso, j'ai toujours ma SNES et je joue encore  des jeux comme SOM et cie..

----------


## Kropernic

> Perso, j'ai toujours ma SNES et je joue encore  des jeux comme SOM et cie..


Je n'ai jamais eu la SNES mais a n'empche pas que j'y ai beaucoup jou et je n'ai pas souvenir de jeux qui pourraient tre vraiment hideux de nos jours.  Les graphismes de Super Mario sont intemporels par exemples ^^.  Certes de nos jours on pourrait arrondir certains angles pour que a pique un peu moins mais a reste largement acceptable je pense.

Y avait quand mme quelques perles mmorables sur SNES. (sur NES aussi d'ailleurs)

----------


## Lyche

> Je n'ai jamais eu la SNES mais a n'empche pas que j'y ai beaucoup jou et je n'ai pas souvenir de jeux qui pourraient tre vraiment hideux de nos jours.  Les graphismes de Super Mario sont intemporels par exemples ^^.  Certes de nos jours on pourrait arrondir certains angles pour que a pique un peu moins mais a reste largement acceptable je pense.
> 
> Y avait quand mme quelques perles mmorables sur SNES. (sur NES aussi d'ailleurs)


Des tonnes ! il me semble que c'est la console qui a le plus de titres dits. (un truc comme 1600jeux diffrents!!)

Et bon, je peux te sortir un Aladin qui reste du  voir. Mais j'adore ces jeux!

----------


## Sodium

La plupart des jeux de l'poque 16 bits ont bien vieilli, le problme se pose plus pour ceux des annes 1992-2004.

----------


## pcaboche

> Minecraft est connu pour avoir loup sa "passe d'optimisation".
> De ce que j'ai lu  droit  gauche, il ne reste plus une ligne de code fait par Mojang seul, elles ont toutes t soit modifies, soit supprimes.


Oui, en gros :
- il a piqu l'ide  quelqu'un d'autre (Infiniminer)
- il l'a cod avec les pieds
- il a bien men sa campagne marketing

Bref, il est de la mme trempe qu'un Bill Gates ou qu'un Zuckerberg.

Mais bon, c'est mme pas  Minecraft que je pensais.
Car aussi incroyable que cela puisse paratre, j'ai trouv encore plus mal optimis que Minecraft (si si, je vous jure !  :8O: )




> J'ai du mal  comprendre ta raction, il ne m'est arriv que trs rarement d'avoir des problmes de ce genre. Les dveloppeurs inds se sont de plus professionnaliss depuis plusieurs annes maintenant grce  la naissance d'outils adapts  leurs besoins tels que Unity.


Unity (ou Unreal, ou Cry Engine, ou autre moteur) ne fait pas tout. Mme si c'est plus simple que de faire son moteur dans son coin, il faut quand mme des comptences.

Le jeu dont je vais vous parler a justement t ralis avec Unity. Je ne vais pas citer son nom; je me demande si vous trouverez duquel il s'agit.  :;): 

Donc :

- c'est un jeu indpendant

- il a cr un certain buzz. On trouve pas mal de vidos sur Youtube  propos de ce jeu (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui a veill ma curiosit)

- il est en 2D

- d'aprs une interview, il a t dvelopp avec une ancienne version d'Unity qui n'avait pas d'diteur 2D, donc ils ont utilis une extension pour la 2D.
Puis Unity 4.3 est sorti mais ils n'allaient pas tout refaire, donc ils ont lanc le jeu tel quel

- vu que c'est un jeu 2D, a devrait logiquement tourner facilement dans une machine virtuelle, non ? (on ne sait jamais des fois qu'il aurait des virus...)
Disons, un Windows 10 sous VirtualBox avec 2 Go de mmoire virtuelle, a devrait aller, non ?

Donc on lance le jeu et tout de suite la VM rame.... Mais ce n'est pas un virus... C'est juste que le jeu consomme pas moins de 1.2 Go de RAM !  :8O: 
Oui, 1.2 Go de RAM... pour afficher quelques dessins en 2D... et mme pas en Full HD.  ::aie:: 

- toujours question taille, le jeu occupe pas loin de 900 Mo. Franchement, c'est pas un gros jeu, je me demande ce qui prend autant de place.  ::koi:: 

- quand on ouvre le fichier de sauvegarde (oui, LE fichier de sauvegarde, car il n'y en a qu'un et il est relativement cach), on voit des noms de classes en clair. a sent la srialisation d'objets .Net  des kilomtres

- le jeu a du contenu bloqu. Pour dbloquer ce contenu, il sufit de crer un fichier avec un nom spcial et de le placer dans le rpertoire du jeu. C'est ce qu'ils appelent un "patch"  ::aie:: 

- le jeu est vendu dans les 10 USD mais franchement, je trouve a cher (c'est pas qu'il ne soit pas bien, c'est juste qu'il est super rptitif).
Mais bon, je trouve souvent les jeux ind trop chers pour ce que c'est...

- j'ai bien un dernier indice, mais a serait vraiment trop facile (je le rvlerai plus tard  ::P: )


En tant que dveloppeur, quand je vois ce genre de truc, a me fait halluciner (et a me fait un pincement au coeur quand j'apprends qu'un studio beaucoup plus "pro" ferme ses portes).

Maintenant, saurez-vous deviner de quel jeu il s'agit ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Je n'ai jamais eu la SNES mais a n'empche pas que j'y ai beaucoup jou et je n'ai pas souvenir de jeux qui pourraient tre vraiment hideux de nos jours.  Les graphismes de Super Mario sont intemporels par exemples ^^.  Certes de nos jours on pourrait arrondir certains angles pour que a pique un peu moins mais a reste largement acceptable je pense.


C'est clair !

J'ai rejou  Super Mario World 20 ans (quasiment jour pour jour !) aprs y avoir jou pour la premire fois tant gamin. Il n'a absolument pas perdu de son charme !

Quand on voit que la ROM fait seulement quelques Mo (tout cod en assembleur) et quand on voit certains jeux actuels qui ncessitent l'quivalent d'un petit serveur pour tourner, a fait rflchir...

----------


## Sodium

> - c'est un jeu indpendant
> 
> - il a cr un certain buzz. On trouve pas mal de vidos sur Youtube  propos de ce jeu (c'est d'ailleurs ce qui a veill ma curiosit)
> 
> - il est en 2D
> 
> - d'aprs une interview, il a t dvelopp avec une ancienne version d'Unity qui n'avait pas d'diteur 2D, donc ils ont utilis une extension pour la 2D.
> Puis Unity 4.3 est sorti mais ils n'allaient pas tout refaire, donc ils ont lanc le jeu tel quel
> 
> ...


L comme a non, des jeux il en sort 100 par jour, donc jeu en 2d qui a eu un petit succs a ne veut pas dire grand-chose. 
Mais dj la dmarche de le tester dans une VM d'un OS mme pas encore sorti en version finale n'a pas de sens, a n'est pas fait pour a. De plus, rien que pour faire tourner un Windows 2go de ram c'est ridicule.
Et tirer des gnralits de ce type ne fait absolument pas avancer les choses. Il y a des jeux inds fantastique, des jeux inds nullissimes, il y en a de bien cods, il y en a des mal cods, il y a mme d'excellents faits par des gens s'tant lancs sans aucune comptence technique. Des jeux avec des millions de dollars de budget pas foutu de tourner correctement par contre, je peux t'en citer des dizaines.




> Quand on voit que la ROM fait seulement quelques Mo (tout cod en assembleur) et quand on voit certains jeux actuels qui ncessitent l'quivalent d'un petit serveur pour tourner, a fait rflchir...


Ce n'est comparable  aucun degr. Le dveloppeur standard ne va pas dpenser la moiti de son budget  essayer de faire tourner son jeu sur une calculatrice alors qu'il sait que la majorit de son public utilise de grosses machines.
Quand je pense que des types ont construit des pyramides avec des rondins a me fait surtout rflchir  ce qu'ils auraient pu faire avec des grues.

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais dj la dmarche de le tester dans une VM d'un OS mme pas encore sorti en version finale n'a pas de sens, a n'est pas fait pour a. De plus, rien que pour faire tourner un Windows 2go de ram c'est ridicule.


Windows 10 tourne plutt bien, est proche de la version finale (il devrait sort dans 2 semaines) et consomme un peu moins de 1 Go de RAM au repos. a laisse 1 Go pour les applis, pour ce que j'en fais, c'est largement suffisant (normalement...  ::lol:: ). Faut pas confondre avec Vista... (par exemple)

Et puis l, en l'occurence, c'tait pas un problme d'OS (le jeu en question consomme plus de mmoire que Windows...  ::lol::   ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## Sodium

> Windows 10 tourne plutt bien, est proche de la version finale (il devrait sort dans 2 semaines) et consomme un peu moins de 1 Go de RAM au repos. a laisse 1 Go pour les applis, pour ce que j'en fais, c'est largement suffisant (normalement... ). Faut pas confondre avec Vista... (par exemple)
> 
> Et puis l, en l'occurence, c'tait pas un problme d'OS (le jeu en question consomme plus de mmoire que Windows...  ).


Sauf qu'encore une fois une VM ne peut pas tre compare  une machine normale en terme de performances, que ce soit pour faire tourner pacman ou Battlefield 4.
Et dans aucun univers 2go de ram ne sont suffisant pour faire tourner un Windows, ce n'est pas parce qu'il peut fonctionner qu'il va bien fonctionner, il a besoin d'une rserve pour optimiser son fonctionnement.

Bref, si tu disais de quel jeu il s'agit au lieu de tourner autour du pot, on irait plus vite.

----------


## LawNasK

> Les graphismes de Super Mario sont intemporels par exemples ^^. (sur NES aussi d'ailleurs)


Les jeux plus ou moins cartoon ne vieillissent pas j'ai l'impression. 

Je pense  Sonic sur Megadrive (dbut des annes 90) qui est encore parfaitement montrable sans avoir honte. Le seul souci qu'on peut avoir c'est la taille des pixels sur les trs grands crans.

Super Smash Bros Melee passe lui aussi encore super bien. 
Par contre on m'a donn un jeu Star Wars sur Gamecube lui aussi, sorti aprs mais avec une volont de graphismes "raliste", et clairement a a vieilli.

Aucune ide pour le jeu 2D. Terraria peut-tre ?

----------


## eulbobo

> Terraria peut-tre ?


pas de contenu bloqu, et il consomme presque rien (il est bien optimis lui)

Y'a Plague INC qui est pas mal dans la srie du crame processeur, mais j'ai pas regard sa consommation mmoire sur PC... Des trucs  dbloquer... Grosse com... Ca a l'air de coller non?

----------


## LawNasK

> Plague INC


Sur tlphone, il fait fondre la batterie  vitesse *V*, mais je n'ai jamais test sur PC. Trop de suspens  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

Le premier BInding of Isaac avait un gros probleme d'optimisation si il y avait beaucoup de donnes sur l'cran...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Perso, j'ai toujours ma SNES


[Ne pas troller svp] 
Moi j'a gard ma megadrive avec sonic, echo the dolphin, micromachine, le roi lion, Streets of rage ...
[/Ne pas troller svp]

----------


## Iradrille

> a laisse 1 Go pour les applis, pour ce que j'en fais, c'est largement suffisant (normalement... ).


Utilisation ? Parce que 1Go tu fais pas grand chose avec.

Rien que Firefox c'est 1.5Go+ de Ram (et encore, flash / js en grande partie bloqus, + le bug de Firefox qui rend tous les onglets noirs  partir de ~150 onglets ouverts qui oblige  faire rgulirement le mnage).
(Je me demande comment on faisait pour aller sur un Internet avant,  l'poque du 56k et quand 64Mo de Ram taient la norme. ^^)




> - toujours question taille, le jeu occupe pas loin de 900 Mo. Franchement, c'est pas un gros jeu, je me demande ce qui prend autant de place.


 tout hasard, textures / cinmatiques ?  chiffre vite..

----------


## Kropernic

> Utilisation ? Parce que 1Go tu fais pas grand chose avec.
> 
> Rien que Firefox c'est 1.5Go+ de Ram (et encore, flash / js en grande partie bloqus, + le bug de Firefox qui rend tous les onglets noirs  partir de ~150 onglets ouverts qui oblige  faire rgulirement le mnage).
> (Je me demande comment on faisait pour aller sur un Internet avant,  l'poque du 56k et quand 64Mo de Ram taient la norme. ^^)
> 
>  tout hasard, textures / cinmatiques ?  chiffre vite..


Pcq a t'arrive souvent d'avoir 150 onglets d'ouverts ?  :8O: 

Quand j'en ai 10, je ne m'y retrouve dj plus...  J'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait tre efficace en ayant autant d'onglets/applications/fentres ouverts/es.  Il y en a forcment une bonne partie qui ne servent  rien et qui polluent l'cran en plus d'accaparer des ressources pour rien.

Non ?

----------


## Lyche

> [Ne pas troller svp] 
> Moi j'a gard ma megadrive avec sonic, echo the dolphin, micromachine, le roi lion, Streets of rage ...
> [/Ne pas troller svp]


Boah,  ce niveau l, j'ai encore ma master systme, mes Gameboy, ma Gamegear, doit bien me rester une no-go quelque part aussi  ::aie::  Mais, j'ai opt pour les mulateurs pour remplacer les consoles.. Malheureusement, les tls sont trop grandes de nos jours et le jeux sont juste injouables (et aussi, qu'il est dur de brancher une pritelle de Master Systme sur une tl rcente  ::aie:: )

----------


## LawNasK

> Pcq a t'arrive souvent d'avoir 150 onglets d'ouverts ?


Moi oui en tout cas. C'est gnant pour 1/ L'ouverture du navigateur et 2/ Pour les 2Go de RAM bouffs, mais c'est trs pratique vu ma faon de travailler.

----------


## GPPro

> Pcq a t'arrive souvent d'avoir 150 onglets d'ouverts ? 
> 
> Quand j'en ai 10, je ne m'y retrouve dj plus...  J'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait tre efficace en ayant autant d'onglets/applications/fentres ouverts/es.  Il y en a forcment une bonne partie qui ne servent  rien et qui polluent l'cran en plus d'accaparer des ressources pour rien.
> 
> Non ?


Perso j'ai rencontr ce bug largement avant d'avoir 150 onglets d'ouverts. Et quand tu fais des recherches biblio,  force d'ouvrir/fermer des onglets tu peux rapidement atteindre de gros chiffres d'onglets ouverts. Pour moi Firefox est une catastrophe d'un point de vue utilisation de la mmoire, flash est en parti responsable, mais pas seulement.

----------


## shadowmoon

> et aussi, qu'il est dur de brancher une pritelle de Master Systme sur une tl rcente


Y'a pas un nerd / geek / nolife qui a "invent" un adaptateur au "fond de son garage" et "revendu" le truc  une firme que le commercialise ?

----------


## LawNasK

Il y a des adaptateurs, et dans le pire des cas du matriel dacquisition vido

----------


## ManusDei

> Les autres jeux, je ne connais pas ^^.


J'espre que tu as honte, au moins pour MDK.
C'est un vieux shoot, qui avait la particularit de mlanger deux modes de jeu, un mode o tu te balades et tu tires un nombre incalculable de balles, et un mode sniper (avec des dgts dpendant de la zone vise).

De l'action non stop avec des monstres trs cons  ::D: 



Bioware avait dvelopp MDK2, mais il est beaucoup moins bien.

PS : MDK est en abandonware, et fonctionne sous windows 8.

----------


## Kropernic

Je regarderai cela ce soir (si je n'oublie pas ^^).

----------


## shadowmoon

> De l'action non stop avec des monstres trs cons


J'ai aussi ador les armes et munitions cres par un savant (plus ou moins) fou

[edit]

Pour Kropernic (et aussi les autres)  alpha centauri

[/edit]

----------


## Sodium

> (Je me demande comment on faisait pour aller sur un Internet avant,  l'poque du 56k et quand 64Mo de Ram taient la norme. ^^)


On faisait en sorte que a rentre parce qu'on n'avait pas le choix. Aujourd'hui on a plus de possibilits crative et le travail d'optimisation devient moins crucial. L'objectif de l'volution technologique n'est pas de faire la mme chose qu'avant en plus rapide mais d'utiliser ce surplus de puissance pour faire des choses impossibles auparavant. 

Reste que personnellement, je tourne sur le mme processeur depuis 2008 et les jeux ou applis qui me font sentir les limites de ma machine sont rares.

----------


## eulbobo

> Il y a des adaptateurs, et dans le pire des cas du matriel dacquisition vido


Adaptateur pritel / rca-svhs, a marche bien et normalement les tls modernes sont encore quipes... Et a cote que dalle.
Il y a mme des adaptateurs pritel/hdmi, et a me fait bien marrer parce que a cote un bras ^^




> Sur tlphone, il fait fondre la batterie  vitesse *V*, mais je n'ai jamais test sur PC. Trop de suspens


Sur PC, c'est le mme principe : quand tu le lances, ton PC se met  chauffer  donf.

Pas de limitation de framerate, c'est con hein? Du coup, a mouline  fond pour rien... Enfin si, tu peux y jouer  450fps...
C'est aussi ce qui pompe la batterie sur tlphone d'ailleurs.

----------


## pcaboche

> Aucune ide pour le jeu 2D. Terraria peut-tre ?


Nope.





> Le premier BInding of Isaac avait un gros probleme d'optimisation si il y avait beaucoup de donnes sur l'cran...


Nope.




> Y'a Plague INC qui est pas mal dans la srie du crame processeur, mais j'ai pas regard sa consommation mmoire sur PC... Des trucs  dbloquer... Grosse com... Ca a l'air de coller non?


Nope (mais a aurait pu coller).


Je donnerai un (gros) indice un peu plus tard...

----------


## r0d

> Maintenant, saurez-vous deviner de quel jeu il s'agit ?


Don't starve?

----------


## Iradrille

> Pcq a t'arrive souvent d'avoir 150 onglets d'ouverts ? 
> 
> Quand j'en ai 10, je ne m'y retrouve dj plus...  J'ai jamais compris comment on pouvait tre efficace en ayant autant d'onglets/applications/fentres ouverts/es.  Il y en a forcment une bonne partie qui ne servent  rien et qui polluent l'cran en plus d'accaparer des ressources pour rien.
> 
> Non ?


Assez rgulirement, oui.

J'ai jamais t  l'aise avec les favoris, du coup toutes les pages que j'utilise de manire quotidienne (divers forums / sites de news etc...) restent ouvertes en permanence.  fait dj ~70 onglets.

Aprs j'ai une nouvelle fentre par thme (genre si je cherche de la doc sur un truc, a me permet de m'y retrouver et de tout fermer facilement quand j'en ai plus besoin).

C'est pareil pour les applications, quand je lance un soft, gnralement il reste lanc jusqu'au prochain reboot (au cas o j'en ai besoin plus tard, j'ai pas  le relancer ^^").

----------


## eulbobo

Apathy Goat ?

----------


## Sodium

> Je donnerai un (gros) indice un peu plus tard...


Il faudrait dj en donner un premier d'indice, parce que l a revient  faire devenir en groupe de rock en disant qu'il y avait de la guitare, de la batterie et que le chanteur se droguait.

----------


## pcaboche

> Don't starve?


D'aprs kle site officiel: _"1.7 GHz or better... 1+ GB of RAM..."_

C'est pas mal... mais non, c'est pas a.





> tout hasard, textures / cinmatiques ?  chiffre vite..


Quelques textures, pas de cinmatique (mais a aurait t bien vu le jeu...  ::lol::   ::aie:: ).





> (Je me demande comment on faisait pour aller sur un Internet avant,  l'poque du 56k et quand 64Mo de Ram taient la norme. ^^)


Il y a des jours, je me pose la mme question.

Le plus rigolo, c'est quand on parle  des jeunes et qu'on leur dit _" mon poque, on n'avait pas intenet. Donc quand on devait faire une recherche, on allait  la bibliothque et on faisait des recherches dans des livres..."_. Leur tte ->  :8O: 

Autre truc marrant, expliquer aux jeunes les termes suivants : "cassette", "VHS", "Vido club", "rembobiner", "VHS vs Betamax".  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Hatred ? (c'est bien un jeu rcent dont on parle ?)

----------


## pcaboche

> Hatred ? (c'est bien un jeu rcent dont on parle ?)


C'est bien un jeu rcent. Sorti cette anne en fait.

Mais c'est en 2D (donc pas Hatred).

----------


## Kropernic

Ori and the blind forest ?  Me souviens que l'ordi chauffait pas mal avec celui-l ^^.

Par contre, j'sais pas s'il est de cette anne ou pas. (moi j'l'ai dcouvert cette anne^^)

----------


## Nhaps

> Ori and the blind forest ?  Me souviens que l'ordi chauffait pas mal avec celui-l ^^.
> 
> Par contre, j'sais pas s'il est de cette anne ou pas. (moi j'l'ai dcouvert cette anne^^)


Il y a des cinmatiques dans Ori  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Wow... je savais qu'il y avait des jeux qui taient gourmands en ressources, mais je ne savais pas que c'tait  ce point l !

Bon, puisqu'il y a eu beaucoup de suggestions, je vous donne un indice :





Au niveau du gameplay, c'est Candy Crush... mais avec un truc en plus.  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

Child of Light, le jeu qui ressemble (mais beaucoup)  un jeu en flash mais en bien crit ?

Edit : Bon, c'est pas a non plus.

----------


## Nhaps

Oula bon je crois que je trouverai pas alors, c'est pas du tout mon style de gameplay ^^

----------


## pcaboche

> Oula bon je crois que je trouverai pas alors, c'est pas du tout mon style de gameplay ^^


Moi non plus, mais quand j'ai vu le concept du jeu, je me suis dit :

----------


## Nhaps

> Moi non plus, mais quand j'ai vu le concept du jeu, je me suis dit :


AH c'est pas le jeu avec des idoles qu'on deshabille ? xD jsais pu le nom
dans un style manga

----------


## Kropernic

> AH c'est pas le jeu avec des idoles qu'on deshabille ? xD jsais pu le nom
> dans un style manga


Evidemment, t'as juste retenu qu'il fallait dshabiller des nanas toi ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Evidemment, t'as juste retenu qu'il fallait dshabiller des nanas toi ^^


j'ai un vague souvenir de ca, et c'est mme des cratures style youkai/pokemon que l'on doit exploser ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai un vague souvenir de ca, et c'est mme des cratures style youkai/pokemon que l'on doit exploser ^^


Ca me dit quelque chose  moi aussi, peut tre que ce jeu serait bas sur les personnages de nurarihyon no mago ?

----------


## eulbobo

> Wow... je savais qu'il y avait des jeux qui taient gourmands en ressources, mais je ne savais pas que c'tait  ce point l !
> 
> Bon, puisqu'il y a eu beaucoup de suggestions, je vous donne un indice :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au niveau du gameplay, c'est Candy Crush... mais avec un truc en plus.


HuniePop ?
(si c'est lui il tourne trs bien chez moi, pas vu de surconsommation de mmoire particulire  ::oops::  )

----------


## Nhaps

> HuniePop ?
> (si c'est lui il tourne trs bien chez moi, pas vu de surconsommation de mmoire particulire  )


ca sent la bonne rponse

----------


## pcaboche

> HuniePop ?


 ::lahola::  *Flicitations ! C'est bien a !*  ::lahola::

----------


## Kropernic

vais tre oblig d'aller tester du coup...

il est sur windows phone ? XD et surtout, il est gratuit ?

----------


## Zirak

> vais tre oblig d'aller tester du coup...


Pour dshabiller les nanas ou pour vrifier si cela consomme vraiment autant de RAM que a ? 

Ou comme dirait Peter Quill dans les gardiens de la galaxie : "un peu des deux" ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> vais tre oblig d'aller tester du coup...
> 
> il est sur windows phone ? XD et surtout, il est gratuit ?


Dans le mme genre, j'ai vu un jeu o il fallait littralement masturber son tlphone pour dshabiller une loli.
Vive le Japon ^^

----------


## pcaboche

> Pour dshabiller les nanas ou pour vrifier si cela consomme vraiment autant de RAM que a ?


Pour vrifier la consommation de RAM bien sr !  ::whistle:: 

Non mais soyons srieux : si c'est juste pour le pr0n, il y a des solutions beaucoup plus rapides et beaucoup moins chres...  ::aie:: 

Le pire dans ce jeu, je crois que c'est tout la partie "dating simulator". Le principe c'est simple : tu lui offres des cadeaux, tu l'as fait picoler (mme si elle te fait remarquer qu'elle n'a pas l'ge lgal pour boire  ::?: ), tu lui dis ce qu'elle a envie d'entendre (mme si c'est un norme mensonge) et une fois que t'as fait ce que t'avais  faire tu la laisse tomber et tu passes  la suivante (de toute faon, le jeu t'oblige  en draguer plusieurs en mme temps)... Non, finalement, d'une certaine faon c'est assez raliste...  ::weird::

----------


## eulbobo

> Non, finalement, d'une certaine faon c'est assez raliste...


Le fait de collecter les culottes comme preuve de tes "actions" pour les donner  une "fe de l'amour" dont tu auras aussi du "rcolter" la culotte, tu trouves a raliste?

----------


## Zirak

> Le fait de collecter les culottes comme preuve de tes "actions" pour les donner  une "fe de l'amour" dont tu auras aussi du "rcolter" la culotte, tu trouves a raliste?


C'est vrai que ce n'est pas trs crdible, en gnral, les culottes rcoltes, on les garde pour nous  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

Si pour toi Huniepop est reprsentatif du march des jeux inds, il y a un soucis.

Sinon, ben il a les fichiers audio, les images d'une dfinition relativement leve tout de mme, pour peu que le tout n'ait pas subi de gros algorithmes de compression a chiffre vite.
De l'audio non compress en 44.1khz c'est 10mo la minute par exemple.

----------


## pcaboche

> Le fait de collecter les culottes comme preuve de tes "actions" pour les donner  une "fe de l'amour" dont tu auras aussi du "rcolter" la culotte, tu trouves a raliste?


Ben ouais pourquoi ? Toi t'as pas une fe de l'amour venue d'un pays magique qui vient te dire comment draguer plusieurs nanas en mme temps ?

----------


## eulbobo

> Ben ouais pourquoi ? Toi t'as pas une fe de l'amour venue d'un pays magique qui vient te dire comment draguer plusieurs nanas en mme temps ?


Non, parce que de base je n'tais pas un looser de la drague qui avait besoin d'un coup de pouce  ::aie:: 
(et oui, je me suis intress  l'histoire :p )

----------


## pcaboche

> (et oui, je me suis intress  l'histoire :p )


Ha bon ? Il y a une histoire ?  :8O: 

Moi je croyais qu'il s'agissait juste de dbloquer diffrents items en faisant plus ou moins les mmes actions rptitives. On m'aurait menti ?  l'insu de mon plein gr ?


Sinon, "loser", a s'ecrit avec un seul 'o'...  ::aie::

----------


## eulbobo

> Sinon, "loser", a s'ecrit avec un seul 'o'...


Un point partout  ::aie:: 


Ce que j'ai beaucoup aim avec ce jeu, c'est le stress que tu as pour russir  faire venir la fille dans ta chambre, et l tu te dis "mon dieu, a va tre encore plus compliqu pour 'russir'"... Mais en fait non, c'est juste une formalit o tu ne peux pas perdre qui sert de filler pour ne pas tout de suite te montrer l'image de la fille ( poil si tu as mis le fichier magique)

----------


## pcaboche

> Ce que j'ai beaucoup aim avec ce jeu, c'est le stress que tu as pour russir  faire venir la fille dans ta chambre, et l tu te dis "mon dieu, a va tre encore plus compliqu pour 'russir'"... Mais en fait non, c'est juste une formalit o tu ne peux pas perdre qui sert de filler pour ne pas tout de suite te montrer l'image de la fille ( poil si tu as mis le fichier magique)


Un autre truc rigolo : tant que tu la dragues, tu es oblig de rflchir  ce que tu vas faire, rflchir  la stratgie  utiliser (gagner du temps / faire des combos...) sinon c'est l'echec. Par contre, une fois qu'elle est dans ton lit, c'est compltement diffrent : il ne faut plus rflchir trop longtemps, au contraire il faut juste tre rapide sinon "la tension retombe" (si tu vois ce que je veux dire  :;): ).

Et en anglais, tu as des double-sens (_"double entendre"_) sur le rle de la grille dans le jeu. Par exemple :
_- you have to plan your next move (on the board / with the girl)
- you're just trying to score (on the board / with the girl (*))_

_(*) to score = to get points / to succeed in having sexual intercourse_


Bon, en franais, a rend tout de suite moins bien...

Mais sinon, c'est bourr de sous-entendus.

----------


## Rayek

Dsoler mais niveau prise de ressource, y a Diablo 3 qui est trs fort.
C'est mme grace  lui que j'ai vu que je n'avais plus de pte thermique sur le processeur car il faisait monter la temprature de mon PC  + de 80 alors que Skyrim  fond je montais pas plus de 65

----------


## Sodium

> Dsoler mais niveau prise de ressource, y a Diablo 3 qui est trs fort.
> C'est mme grace  lui que j'ai vu que je n'avais plus de pte thermique sur le processeur car il faisait monter la temprature de mon PC  + de 80 alors que Skyrim  fond je montais pas plus de 65


Ca non plus c'est pas normal, le parti-pris de Blizzard a a toujours t de faire les jeux les moins gourmands possibles quittent  ce qu'ils aient une gnration de retard pour toucher le plus de clients potentiels possible  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'ils ont dcid de grer une partie du jeu sur leurs serveurs. (en plus de permettre une limitation des cheat de matos)

----------


## Sodium

> c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'ils ont dcid de grer une partie du jeu sur leurs serveurs. (en plus de permettre une limitation des cheat de matos)


Comme pour Sim City, c'est l'excuse bidon typique des diteurs qui veulent, se prmunir un maximum du piratage et avoir un contrle permanent sur ce que fait le joueur (ben oui, on ne va pas le laisser bidouiller le jeu mme en solo pour dbloquer des quipements ou de l'argent alors qu'on peut les lui vendre)

----------


## Iradrille

> Comme pour Sim City, c'est l'excuse bidon typique des diteurs qui veulent, se prmunir un maximum du piratage et avoir un contrle permanent sur ce que fait le joueur (ben oui, on ne va pas le laisser bidouiller le jeu mme en solo pour dbloquer des quipements ou de l'argent alors qu'on peut les lui vendre)


Autant pour les jeux solos je suis d'accord, mais pour les jeux multi, le maximum devrait tre fait cot serveur (avec dans lidal le client qui ne calcule rien et affiche seulement ce que lui donne le serveur).

Pas de calculs cot client -> pas de cheat possible. Mais il y  le problme de la latence (et de la puissance de calcul requise cot serveur).

Pour les jeux qui ont un mode solo et multi, une fois qu'une partie des calculs est faite cot serveur (pour la partie multi), il est plus simple et plus rapide d'utiliser a pour la partie solo mme si c'est pas pratique pour le joueur (-> jeux solo avec connexion Internet obligatoire).

----------


## Sodium

Pour le multi a tombe sous le sens. Pour le solo, c'est trs clairement un gros doigts d'honneur brandi aux joueurs qui ont pay leur jeu et n'ont mme pas le droit d'y jouer sans la surveillance du rseau. Et le jour o l'diteur dcidera de dbrancher un jeu qui lui cote dsormais plus d'argent qu'il n'en rapporte, il faudra esprer qu'il ait la bont de bien vouloir sortir un patch le rendre excutable hors ligne.

----------


## Lyche

Oui, enfin les Hack & Slash en solo, c'est juste ridicule hein.. Jouer  D3 seul chez soi, je n'y vois aucun intrt, comme pour normment de jeu. Qu'un GTA soit offline ok, mais bon, Diablo n'est pas non plus un jeu  scnario trs pouss (les bouquins sur l'univers Diablo sont bien plus intressant  ::aie:: ) et est clairement orient multi.

Pis bon, je comprends pas qu'on veuille jouer  ces jeux en solo, sachant que tout est fait pour que tu joues en multi (XP, MF, Difficult augmente en groupe)... Pour moi c'est comme faire un MMO sans guilde, intrt 0.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Oui, enfin les Hack & Slash en solo, c'est juste ridicule hein.. Jouer  D3 seul chez soi, je n'y vois aucun intrt


D'accord avec toi pour Diablo III, mais,  l'poque de sa sortie, j'ai bien aim Titan Quest, qui avait un scnario pas trop mal construit

----------


## Glutinus

> Oui, enfin les Hack & Slash en solo, c'est juste ridicule hein.. Jouer  D3 seul chez soi, je n'y vois aucun intrt, comme pour normment de jeu. Qu'un GTA soit offline ok, mais bon, Diablo n'est pas non plus un jeu  scnario trs pouss (les bouquins sur l'univers Diablo sont bien plus intressant ) et est clairement orient multi.
> 
> Pis bon, je comprends pas qu'on veuille jouer  ces jeux en solo, sachant que tout est fait pour que tu joues en multi (XP, MF, Difficult augmente en groupe)... Pour moi c'est comme faire un MMO sans guilde, intrt 0.


Bah coute, toi oui, comme certainement mme la majorit des joueurs de Diablo. Mais bon respectons quand mme les joueurs solo !
Surtout les premiers jours quand tout le monde n'a pas encore acquis le jeu le mme jour voir  la mme heure (prcommande, ou gens qui ont pos un RTT pour dcouvrir le jeu) et qui n'ont pas pu le dcellophaner en solo le premier week-end parce que les serveurs n'taient pas prts...

----------


## Zirak

Et puis surtout c'est parce que vous avez une vision "actuelle" du jeu, o tout est "online"...

Quand les premiers hack'n'slash sont sortis, il n'y avait pas de mode online (voir mme pas d'internet) et cela ne nous empchait pas d'y jouer (bon aprs c'est vrai que certains genre Gauntlet avec un mode multi en local).

Perso j'ai fait le premier Diablo sur Playstation (en solo donc) et je me suis bien amus quand mme  ::mrgreen:: 

Et Diablo 3, le peu que j'y ai jou, c'tait en solo aussi, car je n'avais pas forcment de potes en ligne quand je jouais (ou comme dit Glutinus, ils n'ont pas forcment achet le jeu en mme temps). 


Quant aux MMO,  part pour aller en raid, il n'y a pas besoin de guilde, et encore, maintenant, pour la plupart, tu peux aller en raid en pick up apparemment (de ce que j'ai compris, c'est le cas sur Wow maintenant, et  la sortie de FF14 Reborn, je suis aller faire les titans HM en pick up avec des allemands, avec juste un pote, car on tait dans une guilde de casu et qu'on tait les deux seuls au niveau max  ::mouarf:: ). 

Enfin, ce n'est plus comme au dbut de Wow par exemple, o oui, sans guilde, fallait pas esprer faire du raid  part Molten Core.

----------


## Lyche

> Et puis surtout c'est parce que vous avez une vision "actuelle" du jeu, o tout est "online"...
> 
> Quand les premiers hack'n'slash sont sortis, il n'y avait pas de mode online (voir mme pas d'internet) et cela ne nous empchait pas d'y jouer (bon aprs c'est vrai que certains genre Gauntlet avec un mode multi en local).


Justement, Gauntlet, j'ai jamais accroch!



> Perso j'ai fait le premier Diablo sur Playstation (en solo donc) et je me suis bien amus quand mme


Diablo, j'ai fait PC en multi (trop de cheat a m'a fait arrter) et sur console, avec un pote puisqu'on pouvait jouer  2 sur PSOne.




> Et Diablo 3, le peu que j'y ai jou, c'tait en solo aussi, car je n'avais pas forcment de potes en ligne quand je jouais (ou comme dit Glutinus, ils n'ont pas forcment achet le jeu en mme temps).


Oui, enfin vous tes associales ou quoi? vous tes pas oblig de jouer uniquement avec vos potes IRL, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal  comprendre ce genre de pratiques. Tu ne peux rellement progresser dans ta connaissance d'un jeu qu'en faisant du multi en provenance de tous les horizons possibles.




> Quant aux MMO,  part pour aller en raid, il n'y a pas besoin de guilde, et encore, maintenant, pour la plupart, tu peux aller en raid en pick up apparemment (de ce que j'ai compris, c'est le cas sur Wow maintenant, et  la sortie de FF14 Reborn, je suis aller faire les titans HM en pick up avec des allemands, avec juste un pote, car on tait dans une guilde de casu et qu'on tait les deux seuls au niveau max ).


Faire du raid en pickup, quand tu dpasses un certain niveau, c'est suicidaire. 2 fois sur 3 sur tombe sur des kevin incapables de tenir une strat. Et puis bon, tu parles de WOW l, un jeu pour gamins. Va essayer de faire du LOTRO sans strat, sans guilde, tu passes 20 niveaux et aprs tu peux plus rien faire. Va faire des world boss en esprant rcuprer du matos en pickup... L'intrt des guildes est aussi dans la plus grand propension  rcuprer du matos lors des raids sans te faire insulter de sneak looter..




> Enfin, ce n'est plus comme au dbut de Wow par exemple, o oui, sans guilde, fallait pas esprer faire du raid  part Molten Core.


Wow n'a jamais t une rfrence pour moi. Je n'ai jamais accroch.
Warhammer online, LOTRO, SWTOR, Lineage 2. Tous ces jeux ou jouer solo c'est suicidaire.. Pareil pour Guildwars, tu pouvais jouer avec des bots, mais tu pouvais absolument pas faire tous les boss du jeu.
Non, sincrement, tu ne peux dcouvrir toutes les facettes de jeux comme a qu'en faisant du multi. Et rester en solo, c'est limite de l'autisme  ::?:

----------


## Kropernic

C'est pareil pour diablo3.  Faire des failles majeures sans jouer avec des gars que tu connais, c'est suicidaire aussi...

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, enfin vous tes associales ou quoi? vous tes pas oblig de jouer uniquement avec vos potes IRL, j'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal  comprendre ce genre de pratiques. Tu ne peux rellement progresser dans ta connaissance d'un jeu qu'en faisant du multi en provenance de tous les horizons possibles.


Oui, ou tu peux passer l'heure que tu voulais jouer  chercher des gars qui ne jouent pas avec leurs pieds, ou tomber sur des gros relous, ou autre, soit je joue pour me dtendre, soit si je veux faire du "comptitif" je joue avec des gens que je connais et dont je connais les capacits.





> Faire du raid en pickup, quand tu dpasses un certain niveau, c'est suicidaire. 2 fois sur 3 sur tombe sur des kevin incapables de tenir une strat. Et puis bon, tu parles de WOW l, un jeu pour gamins. Va essayer de faire du LOTRO sans strat, sans guilde, tu passes 20 niveaux et aprs tu peux plus rien faire. Va faire des world boss en esprant rcuprer du matos en pickup... L'intrt des guildes est aussi dans la plus grand propension  rcuprer du matos lors des raids sans te faire insulter de sneak looter..


Quant au ct gamin de Wow, c'est peut-tre le cas maintenant, (j'ai stop depuis longtemps) mais  l'poque Vanilla, c'tait loin d'tre facile, il n'y a pas normment de guilde (au niveau mondial) qui avaient clean le jeu avant la sortie du 1er add-on...





> Wow n'a jamais t une rfrence pour moi. Je n'ai jamais accroch.
> Warhammer online, LOTRO, SWTOR, Lineage 2. Tous ces jeux ou jouer solo c'est suicidaire.. Pareil pour Guildwars, tu pouvais jouer avec des bots, mais tu pouvais absolument pas faire tous les boss du jeu.
> Non, sincrement, tu ne peux dcouvrir toutes les facettes de jeux comme a qu'en faisant du multi. Et rester en solo, c'est limite de l'autisme


Encore une fois, bof, Warhammer, je ne jouais en guilde que pour les raids / ou les prises de forts (enfin quand le jeu ne faisait pas des crash Windows en plein RvR car il y avait trop de monde), pas besoin d'tre en guilde pour monter tes lvls, idem sur Swotor...

Les deux autres je ne les ai pas essay donc je veux bien te croire.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait possible dans tous les jeux, ni mme que c'tait la chose  faire, juste que cela restait possible. Ce n'est pas parce que tu joues  un MMO que tu es oblig de jouer en groupe H24. 

Perso, les qutes de base, je prfre jouer solo, que me trainer un ou plusieurs mecs qui vont mettre 10 plombes  lire la qute et  se bouger le cul, alors que j'aurais dj eu le temps de la finir pendant ce temps la.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Iradrille

> Et puis surtout c'est parce que vous avez une vision "actuelle" du jeu, o tout est "online"...
> 
> Quant aux MMO,  part pour aller en raid, il n'y a pas besoin de guilde, et encore, maintenant, pour la plupart, tu peux aller en raid en pick up apparemment (de ce que j'ai compris, c'est le cas sur Wow maintenant, et  la sortie de FF14 Reborn, je suis aller faire les titans HM en pick up avec des allemands, avec juste un pote, car on tait dans une guilde de casu et qu'on tait les deux seuls au niveau max ).


, c'est un norme problme (imo). Les jeux solos reprennent des lments de jeux multis (connexion Internet obligatoire, un chat, ventuellement un mode coop ou autre), et les MMO s'orientent de plus en plus vers du contenu solo.




> Enfin, ce n'est plus comme au dbut de Wow par exemple, o oui, sans guilde, fallait pas esprer faire du raid  part Molten Core.


L dessus je pense que pas grand chose na chang : essaie de faire du mythique en pick-up, bonne chance.  ::): 




> Wow n'a jamais t une rfrence pour moi. Je n'ai jamais accroch.
> Warhammer online, LOTRO, SWTOR, Lineage 2. Tous ces jeux ou jouer solo c'est suicidaire.. Pareil pour Guildwars, tu pouvais jouer avec des bots, mais tu pouvais absolument pas faire tous les boss du jeu.
> Non, sincrement, tu ne peux dcouvrir toutes les facettes de jeux comme a qu'en faisant du multi. Et rester en solo, c'est limite de l'autisme


Lineage 2... Probablement le meilleur MMO de tous les temps - C4/C5/IL, aprs a ils ont simplement tu le jeu =(.  reste difficilement comparable avec les autres MMO que tu cites, L2 tait trs clairement orient pvp et le pve tait inexistant ( part bash 9153015631231 mobs pour regagner les ~0.75% xp qu'on perdait en mourant).
Mais L2 avait l'avantage de n'avoir aucun contenu solo, et donc de forcer le jeu en groupe.




> Quant au ct gamin de Wow, c'est peut-tre le cas maintenant, (j'ai stop depuis longtemps) mais  l'poque Vanilla, c'tait loin d'tre facile, il n'y a pas normment de guilde (au niveau mondial) qui avaient clean le jeu avant la sortie du 1er add-on...


Actuellement ya entre ~0.3% et ~0.5% des joueurs qui clean le contenu avant l'arrive du pallier de raid suivant. (Et a prend en compte les nerfs des boss en cours de pallier parce que trop peu de gens y arrivent).
On peut en tirer 2 conclusions :
- peu de joueurs raident.
- ceux qui raident sont dans l'ensemble mauvais.

Mais, c'est pas propre  WoW, c'est partout pareil.

Dans l'ensemble les joueurs s'investissent beaucoup moins et prfrent le jeu en solo ou petit groupe. C'est une lente agonie pour le genre des MMO.

----------


## GPPro

> Actuellement ya entre ~0.3% et ~0.5% des joueurs qui clean le contenu avant l'arrive du pallier de raid suivant. (Et a prend en compte les nerfs des boss en cours de pallier parce que trop peu de gens y arrivent).
> On peut en tirer 2 conclusions :
> - peu de joueurs raident.
> - ceux qui raident sont dans l'ensemble mauvais.


O certains boss sont des cockblocks (volontairement mal tuns pour tre intuables), comme c'tait le cas  vanilla (CThun anyone ?)...

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est une lente agonie pour le genre des MMO.


Je pense que les MMO vont bientt avoir un second souffle, une fois que les casques de ralit virtuelle seront vraiment au point

----------


## Kropernic

> Je pense que les MMO vont bientt avoir un second souffle, une fois que les casques de ralit virtuelle seront vraiment au point


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !  ::cry:: 

N.B. : j'aime pas les mmo...

----------


## Iradrille

> O certains boss sont des cockblocks (volontairement mal tuns pour tre intuables), comme c'tait le cas  vanilla (CThun anyone ?)...


Les boss sont tuablent puisque ~0.4% les tuent et que les meilleures guildes les tombent en 1 ou 2 semaines. Les gens sont juste mauvais.

edit :



> Je pense que les MMO vont bientt avoir un second souffle, une fois que les casques de ralit virtuelle seront vraiment au point


Je suis sceptique, j'ai envie d'y croire, mais j'y arrive pas.

----------


## eulbobo

> Les boss sont tuablent puisque ~0.4% les tuent et que les meilleures guildes les tombent en 1 ou 2 semaines. Les gens sont juste mauvais.


Ou alors les 0.4% sont des gens qui font partie de structure professionnelles de joueurs qui gagnent leur vie avec et pour qui il est vital de down le gros boss le plus tt possible, quitte  y passer plus de 15 heures par jour.

----------


## GPPro

> Les boss sont tuablent puisque ~0.4% les tuent et que les meilleures guildes les tombent en 1 ou 2 semaines. Les gens sont juste mauvais.


Bon j'ai pas spcialement envie de perdre du temps  argumenter sur ce sujet mais tu devrais revoir ta dfinition de mauvais. De plus, mme les meilleures guildes tuent certains boss qu'aprs qu'ils aient t patchs, doit bien y'avoir une raison (et pour avoir t sur un site de grosse guilde wow rcemment par curiosit (nostalgie ?), c'est toujours le cas : patch => kill)...

----------


## GPPro

> Ou alors les 0.4% sont des gens qui font partie de structure professionnelles de joueurs qui gagnent leur vie avec et pour qui il est vital de down le gros boss le plus tt possible, quitte  y passer plus de 15 heures par jour.


Ca plus l'effet boule de neige : on tue plus vite donc on farm plus vite les boss derrire; la guilde a plus de stuff dans son ensemble ce qui permet d'arriver sur les boss suivants en tant favoriss par rapport aux guildes lambda. A l'arrive les joueurs des grosses guildes ne passent en mode "no life" que quelques jours par semaine et par nouvelle instance. En comparaison, tre dans la premire guilde de ton serveur (en considrant que celle-ci n'est pas une top EU/world videmment) demande beaucoup plus d'investissement au jour le jour.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est une lente agonie pour le genre des MMO.


J'ai plus l'impression que c'est une lente agonie pour le MMO en P2P o on passait 15H par semaine (sans compter les week-end), autant par habitude et obligation que par plaisir du jeu.

Je pense pas que a soit un mal.

----------


## pcaboche

Quelqu'un a-t-il dj jou  Earthbound (ou  tout autre titre de la srie Mother) ?

J'en ai beaucoup entendu parl ces dernires annes, mais je n'ai jamais essay.

Avec le rcent dcs de Satoru Iwata, a m'est revenu (_"tiens, a fait un moment que je m'tais promis d'essayer Earthbound"_) mais  chaque fois c'est pareil (d'autres trucs  faire et j'oublie).

----------


## Sodium

> J'ai plus l'impression que c'est une lente agonie pour le MMO en P2P o on passait 15H par semaine (sans compter les week-end), autant par habitude et obligation que par plaisir du jeu.
> 
> Je pense pas que a soit un mal.


Le march a sacrment chang depuis l'poque o ceux qui s'approchent de la trentaine comme moi passaient des heures par jour sur ce genre de jeu.
Mme si j'avais encore autant de temps disponible aujourd'hui, l'offre en jeux (mmo ou non) de grande qualit  prix rduite est tellement plthorique que ce serait un beau gchis de le consacrer  un seul titre.

----------


## Nhaps

> J'ai plus l'impression que c'est une lente agonie pour le MMO en P2P o on passait 15H par semaine (sans compter les week-end), autant par habitude et obligation que par plaisir du jeu.
> 
> Je pense pas que a soit un mal.


C'est tout  fait a. A l'poque c'tait clairement un plaisir mais galement une obligation, il y avait des contraintes imposes par ma guilde. A vanilla jusque Woltk j'ai clairement perdu toute vie social, mais bon c'tait le prix  payer pour tre dans les meilleurs :p
WoW m'a fait loup une fois mon BAC ^^ mais m'a procur peut tre mais meilleurs souvenirs ONLINE dans le jeu vido (les first down c'est juste magique)

Mais aprs ca s'est simplifier, et puis aussi le raz de bol, j'y retourne des fois par nostalgie en casu, je ne veux pu me bloquer 5 soirs par semaine ^^

----------


## Zirak

Bon pour revenir un peu dans le sujet :

Depuis hier soir (date de sortie de la version Steam), je test le nouveau jeu Magic The Gathering : Duels Origins sorti par WotC.

Contrairement aux derniers jeux Duels of the Planeswalkers, dj il est persistant (et surtout gratuit !). C'est un peu le mme modle conomique que la plupart des jeux de cartes type Hearthstone ou autres : des qutes pour gagner de l'or pour acheter des boosters ou achat de boosters via argent rel.

La 1re mouture comprend surtout (que ?) des cartes de la dernire extension sortie irl (ce mois-ci) et le jeu viendra s'agrmenter de nouvelles cartes  chaque nouvelle extension qui sortira en vrai (donc tous les 2/3 mois). Donc pas spcialement de vieilles cartes et donc pas la possibilit de faire des jeux Vintage / Legacy / Modern (pour a il faudra reste sur MTGO, ou sr les trucs non-officiels genre cockatrice).


Je n'ai pas eu le temps de finir le tuto hier (les serveurs ont lch 1h aprs le lancement, trop de monde lol) du coup je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de construire mon propre deck mais de ce que j'ai compris ( vrifier donc), pour ce jeu ils ont chang un peu le systme de construction du deck, et on ne pourra plus avoir pour chaque carte dans le mme deck que :

- 1 exemplaire par mythique
- 2 par rare
- 3 par unco
- 4 communes 

Donc, dj pas besoin d'ouvrir 150 000 boosters pour avoir les playsets de mythiques / rares pour faire le deck de la mort, et, autre chose qui permet de faire son deck plus rapidement ( vrifier aussi), c'est qu'une fois que vous avez le nombre max d'exemplaires pour une carte, vous ne pouvez plus l'avoir dans un booster (contrairement  d'autres jeux o vous continuez d'en recevoir et o vous devez les revendre / les dsenchanter pour en acheter / fabriquer d'autres). 

Du coup ici,  chaque booster, on est sr d'ouvrir des cartes que l'on a pas.


Actuellement le jeu est dispo sur Ios / Ipad / Steam pc, une version Xbox One sort bientt et une version PS4 est prvue (pas d'annonce sur d'autres supports pour l'instant) par contre pas du duels cross-plateforme pour l'instant (et je ne sais pas si c'est prvu ou non et si oui sous quelle chance).

----------


## Kropernic

Oh j'tais pas au courant de a.  Tu fais super bien de poster un message  ce sujet.

J'ai normment jouer  magic irl et j'ai arrt il y a 2 ou 3 ans car a coute vraiment trop cher et que je ne joue pas assez pour avoir un niveau suffisant pour faire la comptition  ::(: .
Du coup, s'il y a un jeu magic gratuit qui va s'enrichir des vraies cartes au fur et  mesure, a me botte bien !

Au niveau du gameplay, a se passe comment ?  C'est semblable  mtgo ?

----------


## Zirak

> Oh j'tais pas au courant de a.  Tu fais super bien de poster un message  ce sujet.
> 
> J'ai normment jouer  magic irl et j'ai arrt il y a 2 ou 3 ans car a coute vraiment trop cher et que je ne joue pas assez pour avoir un niveau suffisant pour faire la comptition .
> Du coup, s'il y a un jeu magic gratuit qui va s'enrichir des vraies cartes au fur et  mesure, a me botte bien !
> 
> Au niveau du gameplay, a se passe comment ?  C'est semblable  mtgo ?



Je n'ai jamais test MTGO (cela me revient / revenait) dj assez cher irl, mais si tu as test les duels of the Planeswalkers, c'est exactement la mme chose (de ce que j'ai vu pour l'instant), si tu ne les a pas essay, mate une vido de gameplay sur Youtube, cela te donnera une bonne ide du truc.

----------


## LawNasK

Je trouve a dommage pour la restriction de carte, et de deck. A part sur MTGO, on ne peut pas jouer de faon rellement comptitive, et l'interface de MTGO est "vieille", pas accueillante (sans compter le nombre de raccourci claviers  mmoriser :p)

Je pense que WotC devrait aller plus loin avec Duels Origins : Toutes les cartes, toutes les rgles, des tournois dans tous les formats... Avec un prix croissant en or avec l'anciennet pourquoi pas. Mais une alternative srieuse  MTGO (et ses 1500$  l'entre ou 200$ par mois pour pouvoir faire des decks comptitifs intressants).

----------


## Kropernic

> Je trouve a dommage pour la restriction de carte, et de deck. A part sur MTGO, on ne peut pas jouer de faon rellement comptitive, et l'interface de MTGO est "vieille", pas accueillante (sans compter le nombre de raccourci claviers  mmoriser :p)
> 
> Je pense que WotC devrait aller plus loin avec Duels Origins : Toutes les cartes, toutes les rgles, des tournois dans tous les formats... Avec un prix croissant en or avec l'anciennet pourquoi pas. Mais une alternative srieuse  MTGO (et ses 1500$  l'entre ou 200$ par mois pour pouvoir faire des decks comptitifs intressants).


Tu m'expliques l'intrt qu'ils auraient  entrer en concurrence avec eux-mme ?  ::aie:: 
En plus, si c'est pour avoir tous les sharks de mtgo sur un jeu fait pour les casu de mtg, a ne va pas me donner envie de jouer...

----------


## LawNasK

> Tu m'expliques l'intrt qu'ils auraient  entrer en concurrence avec eux-mme ?


C'est plus rentable  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Je trouve a dommage pour la restriction de carte, et de deck. A part sur MTGO, on ne peut pas jouer de faon rellement comptitive, et l'interface de MTGO est "vieille", pas accueillante (sans compter le nombre de raccourci claviers  mmoriser :p)


Il y a tout de mme les solutions non-officielles comme cockatrice.

Aprs, mme si MTGO avait t fait pour permettre  ceux n'ayant pas de boutiques / d'asso / de potes joueurs proches de chez eux de jouer, WotC a toujours privilgi l'aspect jeu irl. Je ne pense pas qu'ils veuillent prendre le risque de faire baisser les ventes de vraies cartes.

Et puis surtout, si tu fais a, qu'est-ce que tu dis  tout ceux qui ont investi tout cet argent dans MTGO ? "Dsol les gars, mais on a refait la mme chose qu'ici, mais en mieux, vous pouvez aller tout recommencer  0 la bas si vous voulez"  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, je pense qu'ils font a car d'une part, car cela leur vite de se prendre la tte avec les formats Eternal (Vintage / Legacy / Modern) et leurs banlists spcifiques et non-fixes (surtout qu'officiellement, WotC ne promeut pas ces formats en dehors du Modern), que cela leur vite de dvelopper chaque module de jeu en X versions pour les X formats (bah oui, si tu construis un deck Legacy et que le matchmaking te colle contre un mec qui joue en standard c'est pas franchement top, enfin surtout pour lui xD).

Et puis la raison principale c'est qu'aprs 20 ans d'existence, et les milliers de cartes dites, vu qu'il n'y a pas de systme d'change / de vente (c'est un peu comme Hearthstone  ce niveau), il te faudrait environ quelques milliers d'annes pour runir les playsets de ton deck Legacy ou Vintage en ouvrant des boosters contenant 15 cartes alatoires parmi les 15 000 cartes existantes  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> Il y a tout de mme les solutions non-officielles comme cockatrice.


 ::heart:: 




> Aprs, mme si MTGO avait t fait pour permettre  ceux n'ayant pas de boutiques / d'asso / de potes joueurs proches de chez eux de jouer, WotC a toujours privilgi l'aspect jeu irl. Je ne pense pas qu'ils veuillent prendre le risque de faire baisser les ventes de vraies cartes.


Je pense que c'est complmentaire. Avoir un jeu comme a permettrait l'arrive (massive, je ne pense pas, mais consquente) de nouveaux joueurs, dont une partie se mettrai  jouer sur papier.




> Et puis surtout, si tu fais a, qu'est-ce que tu dis  tout ceux qui ont investi tout cet argent dans MTGO ? "Dsol les gars, mais on a refait la mme chose qu'ici, mais en mieux, vous pouvez aller tout recommencer  0 la bas si vous voulez"


Tu leurs donne leurs cartes qu'ils ont dj  ::):  Et rendre les points gagnable seulement sur MTGO permettrait de concentrer les "sharks" sur MTGO et de permettre aux casu/nouveaux de jouer en se faisant bouillir le cerveau  ::):  




> Plus srieusement, je pense qu'ils font a car d'une part, car cela leur vite de se prendre la tte avec les formats Eternal (Vintage / Legacy / Modern) et leurs banlists spcifiques et non-fixes (surtout qu'officiellement, WotC ne promeut pas ces formats en dehors du Modern), que cela leur vite de dvelopper chaque module de jeu en X versions pour les X formats (bah oui, si tu construis un deck Legacy et que le matchmaking te colle contre un mec qui joue en standard c'est pas franchement top, enfin surtout pour lui xD).


Pourquoi ne pas faire comme sur MTGO  ::weird:: 




> Et puis la raison principale c'est qu'aprs 20 ans d'existence, et les milliers de cartes dites, vu qu'il n'y a pas de systme d'change / de vente (c'est un peu comme Hearthstone  ce niveau), il te faudrait environ quelques milliers d'annes pour runir les playsets de ton deck Legacy ou Vintage en ouvrant des boosters contenant 15 cartes alatoires parmi les 15 000 cartes existantes


15 14 (#pub) 13 (#terrain) carte de l'extension que tu as choisie, comme les booster actuels. Si le jeu est sans change comme heartstone, il faut effectivement un quivalent au systme de poussire. Un systme d'change (par exemple en passant par le steam market), je ne sais pas si ce serait une bonne chose. Je vais y rflchir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Ils n'ont qu' faire un hotel des ventes  ::pastaper::

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Oui mais si tu fais tout comme sur MTGO, autant rester sur MTGO, et cela vite des soucis potentiels  ceux qui ont dj investit dedans, et WotC n'a mme pas besoin de ressortir un jeu...  ::mouarf:: 

Il ne faut pas rver, il n'y aura jamais d'autre jeux que MTGO reprenant la totalit des cartes de Magic, au mieux si il y a une norme demande de la part des joueurs, tu peux esprer une refonte graphique ou du gameplay de MTGO mais c'est tout ^^ 


Et puis que cela soit avec un systme d'change ou de vente, cela va crer une conomie et donc attir des mecs qui font plus passer leur temps  a qu' jouer, les prix vont monter et au final tu vas te retrouver avec des mecs avec pas mal de tunes irl qui pourront suivre le march, et les autres qui se feront rouler dessus avec leur deck construit avec le pack de dpart + 3 boosters achets via les qutes... (dj que cela sera dj forcment un peu le cas avec l'achat de booster via argent irl)

Enfin pour moi, je n'en vois pas l'intrt, encore une fois, autant effectivement aller / rester sur MTGO, plus que de refaire le mme en juste plus joli graphiquement.

----------


## LawNasK

J'ai du trop accentuer le ct graphique, excusez-moi. L'avantage d'un jeu gratuit et complet, c'est l'attrait de nouveau joueur. Un jeu certe gratuit mais pas complet, a finira probablement par un "ouais je m'amuse mieux sur Hearstone/Yu-Gi-Oh/Pokemon/.. 

D'ailleurs si vous avez pas tester le jeu de carte pokemon online, je recommande, c'est bien foutu (mme si trs orient pour les enfants)

----------


## Kropernic

Euh... Suis connect sur steam l et j'le vois pas le jeu  ::(: 

Bon bin pas trouv dans le catalogue steam mais j'ai pu l'installer via le net... a tlcharge^^

N.B. : Apparemment, sur steam a s'appelle "Magic Duels" mais mme avec ce nom-l, je ne l'avais pas trouv.

----------


## Zirak

> Un jeu certe gratuit mais pas complet, a finira probablement par un "ouais je m'amuse mieux sur Hearstone/Yu-Gi-Oh/Pokemon/..


Bah oui il ne sera pas complet car il n'y aura pas les vieilles cartes, mais il sera complet  partir des extensions sortant depuis la dernire, ce qui correspondra  du format Block / Standard (puis un peu Modern par la force des choses), qui sont les seuls formats comptitifs vers lesquels WotC veut pousser les joueurs.

Sinon j'ai fini la premire partie du mode histoire (enfin du tuto quoi  ::aie:: ) et pu gagner mes premiers boosters : c'est des booster de 6 cartes, un peu comme ailleurs.

----------


## LawNasK

> Bah oui il ne sera pas complet car il n'y aura pas les vieilles cartes, mais il sera complet  partir des extensions sortant depuis la dernire, ce qui correspondra  du format Block / Standard (puis un peu Modern par la force des choses), qui sont les seuls formats comptitifs vers lesquels WotC veut pousser les joueurs.


Modern il faudra attendre un moment je pense :p

La limitation de carte par type risque de rendre le jeu trop alatoire non ?




> Sinon j'ai fini la premire partie du mode histoire (enfin du tuto quoi ) et pu gagner mes premiers boosters : c'est des booster de 6 cartes, un peu comme ailleurs.


minimim 1 rare/mythique et 1 commune ?

----------


## Zirak

> minimim 1 rare/mythique et 1 commune ?


De ce que j'ai vu (pour l'instant) :

3 communes
2 unco
1 rare / mythique


Aprs si l'histoire du fait de ne plus pouvoir avoir dans un booster, une carte que tu as dj au max, cela veut dire qu'au bout d'un moment, on aura peut-tre des boosters avec plusieurs rares / mythiques  ::ptdr::

----------


## LawNasK

Merci pour l'info  ::): 

Vu la limitation  1 mythique et 2 rares, et (de mmoire <- pas fiable <-  vrifier) 30/40 rare/mythique sur une dition de 250 cartes, a va plutt faire l'inverse. Bien du celui qui ouvrira un booster  6 communes ^^

Je suppose aussi que quand on a tout, on ne peux plus avoir de booster de l'extension.

Par contre, c'est des booster d'extension, ou des booster "un peu de tout" (pour quand il y en aura plusieurs) ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je suppose aussi que quand on a tout, on ne peux plus avoir de booster de l'extension.


Etant en vacances ce soir, je te dirais a courant aot.  :;): 





> Par contre, c'est des booster d'extension, ou des booster "un peu de tout" (pour quand il y en aura plusieurs) ?


Etant donn qu'il n'y en a qu'une pour l'instant, je te dirais a courant octobre.  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Pareil, en vac vendredi soir. Donc qui dit vac dit console portable. Ca va saigner du Monster Hunter 4 ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Ca va saigner du Monster Hunter 4 ^^


J'hsite  l'acheter pour les vacances (demain soir aussi). Il est bien ? /10 ?

----------


## Zirak

Juste sur a aussi :




> La limitation de carte par type risque de rendre le jeu trop alatoire non ?


La limitation par raret ? 

Je ne sais pas, je suis un peu mitig en fait, d'un ct c'est vrai que niveau probabilit de piocher ta ou tes mythique(s) seront tellement amoindries qu'elles serviront plus de carte pour overwin, que de vraies bases de stratgies.

D'un autre ct, cela permettra de peut-tre faire des decks un peu plus fun et surtout un peu plus diversifis. 

Combien de fois j'aurais voulu mettre telle ou telle carte dans mon deck sans pouvoir le faire car il tait dj  60 cartes car il fallait absolument X cartes en playset de 4 pour qu'il soit viable dans le metagame... La, du fait de la limitation de nombre de mythiques/rares, on pourra entrer plus d'unco et de communes diffrentes, et peut-tre un peu plus diversifier les plans de jeux ou entrer un peu plus de solutions contre les diffrents plans du joueur d'en face (il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a pas de rserve ici !).

Et puis cela reste proche du format Standard comme je disais, pas de vrais bilands, pas de vrais fetch, des cratures / sorts assez cher  jouer, on est pas sur des courbes de mana de Legacy / Vintage ^^

----------


## Kropernic

> J'hsite  l'acheter pour les vacances (demain soir aussi). Il est bien ? /10 ?


J'hsite  revendre le mien avec une ristourne de 10 par rapport au prix magasin XD.

Par contre, je n'aurais plus de jeu sur la console du coup lol.

Y a des bons jeux de puzzles sur new 3DS ?

----------


## LawNasK

> D'un autre ct, cela permettra de peut-tre faire des decks un peu plus fun et surtout un peu plus diversifis.


C'est exactement a. L'alatoire est un dsastre pour le comptitif, mais pas gnant (voir drle pour certain, pas pour moi qui ai tendance  "try hard" (avec des decks en gnral out meta  ::aie:: )) pour le casu.

Je vais probablement me faire seulement des deck de commune-unco pour rduire l'alatoire, et a va surement finir en hearstone like : J'ai jou aussi bien que le mec d'en face; mais il a eu de la chance, donc j'ai perdu; mais il a pas eu de chance, donc j'ai gagn. Un peu dommage  ::(:

----------


## Nhaps

> J'hsite  l'acheter pour les vacances (demain soir aussi). Il est bien ? /10 ?


Soit on adore, soit on dteste ^^ Car la prise en main est assez particulire, tellement le jeu est complet pour un jeu sur console portable.

Je lui met un 9/10, dure de vie infini.

----------


## Zirak

> Je vais probablement me faire seulement des deck de commune-unco pour rduire l'alatoire, et a va surement finir en hearstone like : J'ai jou aussi bien que le mec d'en face; mais il a eu de la chance, donc j'ai perdu; mais il a pas eu de chance, donc j'ai gagn. Un peu dommage


Oui mais il ne faut pas oublier que Magic est plus complexe (tu as beaucoup plus de capacits diffrentes donc plus de stratgies de deck diffrentes), tu peux jouer pendant le tour de l'autre, tu peux ramp pour jouer des trucs plus couteux sans devoir attendre 10 tours pour jouer un truc  10 (et surtout tu peux monter  plus de 10), tu peux jouer avec le cimetire,etc. etc.

Je pense que les capacits de construction de deck d'un joueur sont plus importantes que dans Hearthstone par exemple car il faut prvoir beaucoup plus de situations.

Donc oui, les probabilits seront diffrentes de la construction habituelle de Magic, mais un deck bien construit sur une thmatique prcise tournera quand mme relativement bien alors que des decks qui sont une accumulation de rares/mythiques ou de cartes sans lien ne feront rien (contrairement  Hearthstone o avec certaines classes tu peux t'en sortir avec des decks  moiti  l'arrache).

La justement, cela va perturber tout le travail de rflexion habituel, et obliger  penser ses decks d'une nouvelle manire. 


Quand je suis pass de Magic  Hearthstone, avec un nombre d'exemplaire par carte qui passait de 4  2 (voir  1 pour les lgendaires), je me suis dit "mais je piocherais jamais la carte qu'il me faut quand j'en aurais besoin avec seulement 2 exemplaires", mais au final, je n'ai pas spcialement vu de diffrence avec Magic (certes il y avait le fait que le deck comportait moins de cartes), mais tu as toujours une historie de chance au topdeck ou non. ^^


Enfin bon, c'est quelque chose  voir sur du long terme, n'ayant pas encore construit mon 1er deck, ni pu observer un peu le metagame en affrontant d'autres joueurs, c'est difficile de se faire un vritable avis.


Edit: d'ailleurs dans celui-l, ils ont remis le mode Troll  deux ttes, du coup, on peut se mettre avec un pote pour fritter 2 inconnus, de quoi encore plus rflchir sur les decks  construire pour se faire des trucs un peu synergique  deux. ^^

----------


## LawNasK

> Oui mais il ne faut pas oublier que Magic est plus complexe (tu as beaucoup plus de capacits diffrentes donc plus de stratgies de deck diffrentes), tu peux jouer pendant le tour de l'autre, tu peux ramp pour jouer des trucs plus couteux sans devoir attendre 10 tours pour jouer un truc  10 (et surtout tu peux monter  plus de 10), tu peux jouer avec le cimetire,etc. etc.
> 
> Je pense que les capacits de construction de deck d'un joueur sont plus importantes que dans Hearthstone par exemple car il faut prvoir beaucoup plus de situations.


Entirement d'accord. C'est en partie pour cela que je pense que Magic est grandement suprieur  heartstone. L'effet exprience je pense, au dbut de Magic, il y avait galement des choses trs discutables ^^




> Donc oui, les probabilits seront diffrentes de la construction habituelle de Magic, mais un deck bien construit sur une thmatique prcise tournera quand mme relativement bien alors que des decks qui sont une accumulation de rares/mythiques ou de cartes sans lien ne feront rien _(...)_.
> La justement, cela va perturber tout le travail de rflexion habituel, et obliger  penser ses decks d'une nouvelle manire.


Effectivement. Je ne sais pas si le jeu est prvu pour. C'est une sorte de moiti draft/moiti construit au final non ?





> Quand je suis pass de Magic  Hearthstone, avec un nombre d'exemplaire par carte qui passait de 4  2 (voir  1 pour les lgendaires), je me suis dit "mais je piocherais jamais la carte qu'il me faut quand j'en aurais besoin avec seulement 2 exemplaires", mais au final, je n'ai pas spcialement vu de diffrence avec Magic (certes il y avait le fait que le deck comportait moins de cartes), mais tu as toujours une historie de chance au topdeck ou non. ^^


2*moins d'exemplaire et 2*moins de carte dans le deck, j'imagine que les probabilits doivent tre les mmes (attention, je ne connais presque rien au stats, il y a peu tre une "technique secrte" qui dit que non  ::aie:: )

Par contre je ne connais absoluement pas les tuteurs (qui au final servent  rduire l'alatoire) prsents dans l'extension en cours, il faut que je me renseigne  ::D: 





> Enfin bon, c'est quelque chose  voir sur du long terme, n'ayant pas encore construit mon 1er deck, ni pu observer un peu le metagame en affrontant d'autres joueurs, c'est difficile de se faire un vritable avis.


J'ai hte de tester moi aussi ^^




> Edit: d'ailleurs dans celui-l, ils ont remis le mode Troll  deux ttes, du coup, on peut se mettre avec un pote pour fritter 2 inconnus, de quoi encore plus rflchir sur les decks  construire pour se faire des trucs un peu synergique  deux. ^^


Trs bonne nouvelle  ::D:  il me manque plus que des amis  ::mouarf::

----------


## seedbarrett

Perso je viens de 100% le dernier super smash bros (3DS); heureusement mushihime sama arrive sur steam pour mon plus grand bonheur, je vous conseille a tous ce petit shoot assez dingue et incroyablement bon !

----------


## Zirak

Alors, ayant profit des soldes Steam durant les ftes, je me suis remis  jour sur certains petits bijoux que vous avez dj d tous finir :

- Ori and the blind forest (c'est beau dans mes yeux et dans mes oreilles, mais *^$$^$^ le fait qu'on ne puisse pas retourner  certains endroits, il me manque une salle pour finir le jeu  100% de dcouverte...). 

- Mark of the Ninja, que j'ai recommenc en new game + pour voir la 2me fin car un peu du par la premire (me suis suicid  ::D: ).

- FTL: faster than light.


Et ayant fini Mad Max, un peu de Star Wars Battlefront et de Brutal Legend \m/ comme "dfouloirs".


Sinon, je suis tomb sur un petit rpg sympa (dont il existe un 2me opus que je m'en vais tester aussi) : Evoland.

Cela retrace un peu l'histoire du rpg, on commence avec des graphismes un peu vieillot type game boy, sans aucun son, et on ne peut aller que dans une direction. On avance donc, on ouvre un coffre et on gagne l'habilit d'aller  gauche. On repart donc dans l'autre sens, on tombe sur un coffre et on gagne l'habilit de se dplacer plus librement (ou de changer d'cran je ne sais plus), et petit  petit, le jeu s'toffe, on obtient des bruitages, des musiques, on passe a des graphismes 2D avec plus ou moins de couleurs  des graphismes 3D, au niveau du systme de combat, on passe d'un type de gameplay comme dans le 1er Zelda sur Nes,  du combat type Final Fantasy, et mme  un passage type Hack'n'Slash  la Diablo. 

Et c'est comme cela pour tout, il faut trouver un coffre pour avoir le premier village, un autre pour avoir une auberge / un marchand, pouvoir sauvegarder, etc etc. Il y a mme un petit jeu de carte comme celui de FF8.

Le jeu contient pleins de rfrences  des jeux comme les FF6 / 7 / 8, Mario, et d'autres jeux connus. Il est trs court mais trs sympa.

----------


## Nhaps

Evoland a t cre lors d'un vnement de dev il me semble.

Evoland 2 est clairement l'aboutissement de cette ide, et est vraiment un excellent jeu.


Pour ma part en ce moment c'est 

Uncharted 3 vu que le 4 arrive bientt.
Rocket League
Hearthstone

----------


## Hizin

Evoland fut cr lors d'une Game Jam, ouaip.
Il a tellement plu que l'quipe a continu  bosser dessus ensuite pour le peaufiner le vendre. Pas jou par contre, mais je concept m'tais sympa.

Je n'ai que Ori and the Blind Forest sur ma Wishlist, mais pas jou aux autres par contre.

Un ami m'a offert Victor Vran... qui est un hack 'n slash passable, mais le ct "dfi" est sympa (ainsi que les Malfices permettant de rgler la difficult). Je suis retourn sur The Secret World en plus ou moins intensif, en laissant les jeux vidos de ct, j'ai un peu trop de bouquins de JDR  lire x)

----------


## Zirak

> Un ami m'a offert Victor Vran... qui est un hack 'n slash passable, mais le ct "dfi" est sympa (ainsi que les Malfices permettant de rgler la difficult).


J'avais trouv que le fait de pouvoir sauter changeait un peu aussi, compar  un Diablo, mme si au final cela n'apporte pas normment de choses.

Et puis il y a quelques easter eggs plutt sympas, dont un sur Sacr Graal des Monty Pythons qui m'a fait beaucoup rire.


Pour Ori and the blind forest, il ne faut pas hsiter, ce jeu est vraiment une petite perle, tout le "tapage" qui est fait  son sujet est plutt justifi.

----------


## seedbarrett

Evoland 2 est tellement plus volu, on se demande comment sera le 3 limite haha. Pour ori c'est la bande son que j'ai trouv folle perso, vraiment incroyable.
Actuellement je suis sur project mirai DX sur 3DS (avec hatsune miku et tout haha le plaisir coupable) ainsi que zelda Triforce Heroes, qui me surprend par une difficult plus corse que prvu ! (et des serveurs plus mauvais que prvu)

----------


## Gooby

En attendant la sortie de Paragon de EpicGames, toujours sur CSGO malgr un disband de mon quipe. J'ai test Paladin de Hi-Rez aussi, l'alter-ego d'overwatch. C'est pas mauvais, mais a manque encore de contenu. C'est un peu fade pour l'instant.

----------


## LawNasK

En ce moment : 

- Je me suis remis  Dofus  ::D: 
- Lethal League. J'avais vu une vido (de ZeratoR) il y a pas mal de temps, mais je n'ai test que le week-end dernier. Et c'est gnial ! La prise en main est trs rapide, mais il y a quand mme une profondeur dans le jeu et beaucoup de _mind game_. Un jeu  tester, surtout en groupe !
- Super Smash Bors Melee, toujours
- Pokemon ShowDown en RB

Beintt :
- Campagne LotV de SC2

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai craqu et j'ai acheter FTL hier soir (pour 10, je ne prenais pas trop de risque).

Ce jeu est juste gnial !

Perso, je le trouve tout aussi bien que Ori and the blind forest mais pas pour les mmes raisons bien sr.

Aprs, faut aimer le genre...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai craqu et j'ai acheter FTL hier soir (pour 10, je ne prenais pas trop de risque).
> 
> Ce jeu est juste gnial !


Haha oui j'ai vu a hier soir, pendant que j'y jouais.

Les parties sont assez courtes, mais c'est tellement prenant qu'on a vite fait d'en enchainer plusieurs. ^^

----------


## Kropernic

Je n'ai pas encore russi une seule fois  transmettre le message jusqu' la fdration...

C'est hardu quand mme !!

----------


## LawNasK

> Je n'ai pas encore russi une seule fois  transmettre le message jusqu' la fdration...
> 
> C'est hardu quand mme !!


Moi non plus  ::(: 
Il devrait remplacer normal et difficile par extrme et impossible :p

----------


## Gooby

Au fait, quelqu'un a regard les NationWars dimanche dernier? C'tait vraiment bien

----------


## LawNasK

> Au fait, quelqu'un a regard les NationWars dimanche dernier? C'tait vraiment bien


Euh non, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Gooby

Une comptition de StarCraft2 organis par Ogaming'tv (Pomf&Thud...). 3 joueurs par pays qui s'affrontent en Bo7 ou Bo9(final). Dimanche c'tait les demi-finales et la finale. Elles auraient d se drouler en LaN  l'Olympia, mais  cause des attentas de Paris, a a finalement t fait online. Je ne vais pas spoil les rsultats sur le forum, mais c'tait vraiment un trs bon moment d'eSport, mme pour le nophyte de Sc2

----------


## Kropernic

Une comptition de SC2

----------


## shadowmoon

> Euh non, c'est quoi ?


Du League of Legend, du StarCraft 2 LoV ou un truc dans le genre non ?

----------


## GPPro

3 rponses en mme temps, gg  ::D:

----------


## Kropernic

> Moi non plus 
> Il devrait remplacer normal et difficile par extrme et impossible :p


Bon, j'suis arriv au bout mais en facile XD.

Du coup, je retente en normal mais punaise, pas moyen !!!  Je tente le croiseur engi pour voir...

----------


## Lyche

Et bien, je me suis mis  quelques jeux ces dernires semaines.
- Dungeon Defender 2 (trs bonne suite du 1 pour ceux qui connaissent)
- Just Cause 3... Quand ils auront rgl ce foutu problme de GPU Loop!! depuis 1mois et demi mon pc refuse de le faire tourner)
- Devilian Un MMO sympa assez simple et trs casu..  la mode quoi
- Star Forge (un Minecraft mode trs jolie et trs trs dur !)
- Je vais bientt me mettre  Elite Dangerous Horizon !

----------


## Alvaten

En ce moment je joue principalement  Zelda TriForce Heroes et Civilization beyond hearth que j'ai acquis dbut dcembre. Je suis assez content de mon achat. 

Sinon je joue toujours  Hearthstone  cot.

----------


## Rayek

> - Star Forge (un Minecraft mode trs jolie et trs trs dur !)


Si on parle du mme, le jeu est pas fini, il a t en early access pendant plusieurs annes et d'un coups les dev l'ont mis en fini du jour au lendemain. De plus leur jeu c'est un assortiment d'asset achet sur le web (un des monstres on le retrouve dans pas mal de jeu), Normalement, tu fais le tour du jeu en moins de 10h et aprs tu n'as plus rien  faire (surtout que les pilliers rouge font repop rgulirement des recettes).

Sinon, ils ont fait le mme coups avec Reign of Kings, plein de bugs, pas fini, etc ...

----------


## Lyche

> Si on parle du mme, le jeu est pas fini, il a t en early access pendant plusieurs annes et d'un coups les dev l'ont mis en fini du jour au lendemain. De plus leur jeu c'est un assortiment d'asset achet sur le web (un des monstres on le retrouve dans pas mal de jeu), Normalement, tu fais le tour du jeu en moins de 10h et aprs tu n'as plus rien  faire (surtout que les pilliers rouge font repop rgulirement des recettes).
> 
> Sinon, ils ont fait le mme coups avec Reign of Kings, plein de bugs, pas fini, etc ...


Exact, a fait pas fini, mais je n'ai pas encore tout vu. ^_^

----------


## Glutinus

Je suis revenu sur Etrian Odyssey IV besoin de me dfouler un peu. Sur 3DS j'ai pas adhr  Mario Sticker Star, je crois que c'est mon ct conome et je veux pas dpenser tous mes stickers argents. Du coup quand je suis forc de le faire a me cr une grosse frustration. J'ai fait deux niveaux, j'ai beaucoup aim les passages secrets  outrance, les gros clins d'oeil, les dlires sucessifs... mais le gameplay ne me russit toujours pas.

Sur Android a t port Puzzle Quest, un petit puzzle game trs simple amlioratif. Il est mme meilleur que le premier dans beaucoup d'aspects, mais la batterie de mon vieux S2 ne me permet gure de faire plus d'une demi-heure par jour sinon je dois rebrancher :/

Comme la XBOX 360 est vraiment en fin de vie j'ai fait un gros stock de jeux. Pour l'instant je vais me refaire Mass Effect 2 avec un personnage import du 1 (niveau 48 sur 50) puis enchaner sur le trois.

----------


## r0d

Yo,

un peu lass par hearthstone*, je me suis remis  Minecraft (je ne joue qu'en modd par contre).
J'en profite pour inviter tous ceux et celles qui sont intresss par Minecraft modd,  venir me rejoindre sur le serveur FTB Infinity de MineAurion. Ya pas trop de monde (donc pas encore trop de lag), et on s'amuse bien.

* la mta actuelle est horrible. 50% de pal secret, 30% de chaman cancer, 5% de RnoLock, le reste c'est que de l'aggro...  vomir srieux...

----------


## Nhaps

> * la mta actuelle est horrible. 50% de pal secret, 30% de chaman cancer, 5% de RnoLock, le reste c'est que de l'aggro...  vomir srieux...


Moi en ce moment mes petits decks sympa sont : 

Paladin Mid range
Huntard
Mage cri de guerre
chaman murloc

----------


## Gooby

> Moi en ce moment mes petits decks sympa sont : 
> 
> Paladin Mid range
> Huntard
> Mage cri de guerre
> chaman murloc


berk.

War Control
Pala Control
Mage Freeze
rogue OTK

Bon, par contre, je fais que 3 games par soir  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

C'est vrai que la mta est assez rpugnante depuis quelque temps. Je compte plus les fois ou j'insulte mon adversaire dernire mon cran  ::aie:: 

Perso en ce moment je joue majoritairement un druide agro. Normalement je joue trs contrle mais a change un peu, et les games vont plus vite, et dans la meta actuel a tourne mieux.

----------


## Zirak

Perso, j'ai un deck pour chaque classe, et j'attends dsesprment l'ouverture de nouveau slot pour pouvoir tester des trucs sans pter un deck  chaque fois... xD

Mais voil comment je joue chaque classe (oui c'est du rpugnant partout) :

War Control
Prtre Dragon
Demo Handlock
Pala Secret
Chaman Totem
Chasseur Midrange
Druide Double Combo
Mage Attise-flamme
Voleur (meule ou ol suivant le moment).

----------


## Nhaps

Le war control, la version avec aile de mort et compagnie est completement OP mais par contre ce deck cote super chere :'(

----------


## r0d

> Perso, j'ai un deck pour chaque classe, et j'attends dsesprment l'ouverture de nouveau slot pour pouvoir tester des trucs sans pter un deck  chaque fois... xD


Pour remdier  ce problme, j'utilise Hearthstone Deck Tracker
Ainsi, j'ai une bonne cinquantaine de deck, que je peux passer dans le jeu en 3 clics.
Et puis ya les stats qui vont bien. Du temps o je jouais beaucoup, faon tryhard, donc en s'intressant de prs aux stats, a aidait beaucoup.




> c'est du rpugnant partout


Bah non ^^
War control c'est un deck "noble".
Prtre Dragon c'est un deck intressant (mais trop instable, c'est pour a qu'il a disparu de la mta)
Demo Handlock c'est encore un deck "noble"
Chaman Totem c'est nul, mais c'est pas trop cancer
Chasseur Midrange pas trs fort dans la mta actuelle, mais pas trop cancer non plus
Voleur meule c'est un deck fun mais qui peut fonctionner (dans la mta actuelle c'est du suicide par contre) et oil c'est encore un deck "noble".

Ce que j'appelle des decks "nobles", ce sont des decks qui sont trs forts, mais difficiles  jouer.

Note: et puisqu'on est sur un site de dveloppeur, je vous conseille de jeter un coup dil au code de Hearthstone Deck Tracker, qui est open source. C'est du C#, mais c'est du beau code, et c'est super intressant.

----------


## Nhaps

Je trouve pas qu'il y est de deck facile ou dur  jouer.
Il y a juste des situations  analyser et reagir en consequence, car mme un deck full face peut/doit se permettre de faire des trades interessants par moment.

Aprs le plus dur dans le jeu c'est de deviner le deck de l'adversaire et prvoir ses mouvements. Ensuite il faut laisser parler la RNG ^^

----------


## Alvaten

Je suis assez d'accord avec r0d tes decks sont loin des decks rpugnants qui me font rager. Quand je perd contre un deck un peu technique bien jou a me fait rien, mme si il y a une tartine de lgendaire dedans. J'ai dailleurs aucun de problme avec a, possdant presque toutes les cartes. 

Ce qui est dgouttant c'est les deck "yolo no brain" qui assurent un bon taux de victoire sans aucune comptence ni rflexion.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour remdier  ce problme, j'utilise Hearthstone Deck Tracker
> Ainsi, j'ai une bonne cinquantaine de deck, que je peux passer dans le jeu en 3 clics.
> Et puis ya les stats qui vont bien. Du temps o je jouais beaucoup, faon tryhard, donc en s'intressant de prs aux stats, a aidait beaucoup.


J'ai dj utilis un truc pour les stats mais pour les arnes, mais je ne connais pas ce logiciel, j'irais jeter un il.

Par contre cela fonctionne comment ? y'a juste  avoir le jeu d'ouvert en mme temps, ou il faut lui renseigner ses identifiants  un moment ou un autre ?

----------


## r0d

> Je trouve pas qu'il y est de deck facile ou dur  jouer.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a des decks "no brain". Le pala secret en est un. En gros, tu pose les cartes en vert (celles que tu peux poser), tu effectues les trades s'ils sont intressants, tu SMOrc, tu poses ton challenger tour 6, et t'as gagn sans comprendre rien au jeu (card advantage, value, tempo, temporisation (tempo et temporisation c'est pas du tout la mme chose), ressources, gestion de la rng, reach, position, etc.). Tu peux monter lgende en pala secret sans rien comprendre au jeu, si tu as suffisamment de temps.
Idem pour le rcent chaman face.
Le hunt face est dj un peu plus subtil, mais bon...

Le war control est le meilleur exemple de deck difficile. Il n'est pas rare, par exemple, que je meilleur coup soit de ne rien jouer. Le choix d'utilisation des removals (shield slam, execute, ...) est souvent trs difficile, et est dterminant pour l'issue de la partie. Le choix de la stratgie va varier selon le match-up (dans certains cas, on va jouer la fatigue par exemple) et la situation. Etc.

Comme le dit un33d: "A chaque partie gagne avec un pala secret tu perds un neurone".  ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

Je suis d'accord avec r0d sur la dfinition du deck noble/cancer. Pour moi, un deck cancer, c'est un deck qui a un excellent rapport victoire/ncessit de reflexion. Par exemple, l'hunt tard, a a un trs bon taux de win comparativement  la ncessit de rflchir. War control, c'est pas  la port du premier demeur qui prend le deck en main, suffit pas de face. Bien entendu, la plupart des joueurs hearthstone ne font que reproduire des schmas strotyps qu'ils voient sur des bons joueurs, sans pousser la rflexion personnelle trs loin; mais c'est ce qui fait que mme avec les mmes cartes, ils ne deviendront jamais des excellents joueurs. 

Pour pouvoir comprendre l'intrt d'un deck, il faut le construire seul, et comprendre sa force et faiblesse via l'exprience, puis effectuer les modifications en consquence afin de parer au mieux  ses faiblesses. Du coup, chaque carte remplace prend tout son sens, il y a de moins en moins de hasard tant dans la faon de jouer que dans la "force" du deck, c'est  dire qu'on gagne de moins en moins parce qu'on est tomb sur la bonne carte au bon moment (a arrivera toujours dans un jeu comme cela, mais  haut niveau, c'est de moins en moins vrai je pense). Bien entendu, on verra toujours un exemple d'un Hunttard (ou n'importe quel autre deck cancer, voir dfinition ci-dessus) arriv dans les top-legend. Mais honntement, je pense que ces joueurs sont beaucoup moins capables de jouer des decks o il faut voir plus loin que le tour 5.

Ensuite chacun joue pour ce qu'il veut, il n'y a pas de honte  avoir en jouant hunttard, si la personne s'amuse et se fait plaisir, c'est bien l le but du jeu alors pourquoi lui en vouloir? Par contre, si on dsire vraiment progresser dans ce jeu, je pense qu' un moment ou un autre il faut passer par une phase de deck control. Le seul regret qu'on puisse avoir, c'est qu'il n'y pas de format tournoi mise en place par blizzard ou alors un format de jeu avec lequel on puisse prvoir les decks de l'adversaire sur 3-4 games, histoire de pouvoir  peu prs s'affranchir de l'effet "one shot tard".

Quelqu'un veut faire un petit duel dans la soire? Peut tre un BO5-7?  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> Par contre cela fonctionne comment ? y'a juste  avoir le jeu d'ouvert en mme temps, ou il faut lui renseigner ses identifiants  un moment ou un autre ?


Je ne me souviens plus, mais il me semble que tu dois crer un compte. Ne serait-ce que pour accder aux stats, qui sont accessible sur une page web. Mais je ne suis pas sr;  vrifier.
Sinon, il fonctionne par analyse d'image, et analyse des logs, ce qui lui permet de savoir  l'avance les cartes pioches. Il y a des trucs de sioux dans le code, c'est trs intressant  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> mais c'est ce qui fait que mme avec les mmes cartes, ils ne deviendront jamais des excellents joueurs.


C'est a, les "bons" joueurs, ils comptent tout trs vite (suffisait d'en voir certains pendant les tournois  l'poque du Grim patron / druide double combo), les mecs en 10s ils calculent au point prt le nombre de dgts qu'ils vont faire, ils jouent beaucoup sur les proba des effets RNG, ils savent que les effets des cratures arrives dans un certain ordre, vont de dclencher dans tel ou tel ordre, etc etc...

Netdecker une liste, c'est facile, mais la maitriser, c'est compltement autre chose. ^^

----------


## r0d

> Ensuite chacun joue pour ce qu'il veut, il n'y a pas de honte  avoir en jouant hunttard, si la personne s'amuse et se fait plaisir


Je suis d'accord, et c'est important d'insister sur ce point. Chacun joue ce qu'il veut, et c'est bien qu'il y ait un peu de tout. Si personne ne jouait agro par exemple, on aurait une course aux lgendaires qui ne serait pas cool.
Le problme vient de blibli. Leur objectif principal est qu'il y ait le plus grand nombre de joueurs possibles. Ils privilgient donc les decks simples, donc les decks agro, et a donne ce qui est en train de se passer, mais qui se passe  chaque nouvelle extension/aventure: lorsque les nouvelles cartes arrivent, les joueurs testent des nouvelles cartes, des nouveaux decks sont crs, etc. Et puis petit  petit la mta se stabilise, et comme ce sont les decks agro les plus forts, la mta devient agro. Et on se retrouve comme aujourd'hui, o entre les rangs 10 et 1, il y a 95% d'agro.




> Quelqu'un veut faire un petit duel dans la soire? Peut tre un BO5-7?


Ce soir je suis pas chez moi, mais demain OK  ::):

----------


## Gooby

D'ailleurs, vu qu'il y a quelques joueurs d'HearthStone sur le topic, on pourrait ventuellement crer un petit tournoi ou une petite compt' entre nous?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Et on se retrouve comme aujourd'hui, o entre les rangs 10 et 1, il y a 95% d'agro.


Du rang 25 au rang 1 quoi...

Quand je jouais un minimum, c'tait de l'aggro jusqu'au rang 10 avant de justement voir du control. Si tu me dis qu'il y a 95% d'aggro entre les rangs 10 et 1, c'est que c'est la meta tous niveaux confondus maintenant (je joue plus que pour faire mes qutes en ce moment, pas le temps de tryhard, du coup, je finis mes saisons entre les rangs 12 et 8 suivant les mois, et avant le rang 10, je ne vois pas forcment moins d'aggro...).

----------


## r0d

> Si tu me dis qu'il y a 95% d'aggro entre les rangs 10 et 1


Oui mais c'est rcent. C'est comme a depuis mi-dcembre je dirais.
Avant il y avait certains deck, notamment prtre, qui dfonaient les agro, du coup a limitait la casse.
Maintenant, entre le chaman cancer, le druid omelette (egg), le pala secret version agro et le druid cancer, il n'y a plus aucun deck control qui fait le poids, pas mme le prtre ensevelir de Zetalot.

----------


## Gooby

Il reste encore quelques decks pas mauvais contre l'aggro, mais c'est difficile d'tre correct contre tout les types d'aggros :'( Par exemple, j'ai un pala control qui gre trs bien les hunt tard et dmo zoo, je peux quasiment rien faire contre les chamantard, trop de spells, trop d'instant damage. Si t'as pas la perfect hand en early game, c'est pli d'avance.

----------


## r0d

> Si t'as pas la perfect hand en early game, c'est pli d'avance.


C'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle les dekcs controle ne sont pas bon en ce moment. Quand je dis "ne sont pas bons", a ne veut pas dire qu'ils perdent tout le temps, mais a veut dire ont un win rate infrieur  50%. Et ils ont un win rate faible justement parce qu'ils sont instables: comme tu dis, il faut avoir la sortie parfaite pour qu'il fonctionne. Le problme c'est que parmi les bonnes cartes, il y a une foultitude de cartes agro  faible cot en mana, alors qu'il y a trs peu de cartes controle, qui sont plus chres, et gnralement jouables sous condition (typiquement Rno, ou les dragons du dragon priest) ou avec un effet ngatif qui peut faire perdre une game  lui seul (typiquement le death lord). Ces conditions, ces effets ngatifs, le cot en mana et la raret des cartes controle font que les decks controle sont instables. Et c'est l,  mon avis, le fond du problme.

----------


## Alvaten

Mon battletag  toute fin utile Alvaten#2319 (merci de prciser votre pseudo DVP dans votre demande, sauf si vous tes dans le mme cas que moi  ::): )

----------


## Gooby

Moi a doit tre Gooby #2664 de mmoire.

----------


## r0d

Sinon, on devrait peut-tre ouvrir un topic ddi  hearthstone, parce que l on est un peu en train de pourrir celui-l...  ::oops::

----------


## Alvaten

Pas faux : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...l/#post8497506

----------


## LawNasK

> En ce moment je joue principalement  Zelda TriForce Heroes et Civilization beyond hearth que j'ai acquis dbut dcembre. Je suis assez content de mon achat.


Je n'ai pas trop aim Beyond Hearth. Je reste pour l'instant sur le V.

----------


## Lyche

> Je n'ai pas trop aim Beyond Hearth. Je reste pour l'instant sur le V.


Idem, je l'ai trouv bien trop proche du V.. Pas trop innovant et a m'a un peu du  ::(: 

ha! je joue aussi  StarDrive! c'est un jeu de colonisation spacial bien bien dur ! Malheureusement, pas de multi.
Ce que j'apprcie, c'est qu'on peu faire soi mme ses vaisseaux selon diffrents paterns de vaisseaux pr-fabriquer et exploitant les diffrentes technologies que l'on a dcouvert.
Il y a 8 races, toutes modulables par des bonus/malus -> Si on s'applique un malus, on gagne des points pour s'appliquer d'autres bonus.
 - Gestion conomique pousse
 - 3 ressources par plante possible
 - Mise en place de routes commerciales permettant de gnrer de l'argent et de maintenir certaines plantes lorsqu'elles ne produisent pas assez d'une ressource pour se dvelopper.
 - Gestion de diplomatie (espions, aliances etc..)
 - Des NPC pouvant tre rellement prise de tte !

Aprs 6 mois de jeux je passe juste au mode Normal (le mode facile tait dj bien difficile et l..)

Y'a de quoi faire de sacrs trucs !

----------


## Alvaten

Pour le moment j'aime bien mais je n'ai fait que 2 parties. C'est vrai que j'ai peur d'tre lac rapidement, les possibilits on quand mme l'air moindre par rapport au V. Mais bon je l'ai pay 15 sur steam donc a va.

----------


## LawNasK

> Pour le moment j'aime bien mais je n'ai fait que 2 parties. C'est vrai que j'ai peur d'tre lac rapidement, les possibilits on quand mme l'air moindre par rapport au V. Mais bon je l'ai pay 15 sur steam donc a va.


Je l'ai pay 60  la sortie, m'attendant  un jeu gnial  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Ah oui forcement  ce prix je serrai surement aussi moins enthousiaste.

----------


## Kropernic

> ha! je joue aussi  StarDrive! c'est un jeu de colonisation spacial bien bien dur ! Malheureusement, pas de multi.
> Ce que j'apprcie, c'est qu'on peu faire soi mme ses vaisseaux selon diffrents paterns de vaisseaux pr-fabriquer et exploitant les diffrentes technologies que l'on a dcouvert.
> Il y a 8 races, toutes modulables par des bonus/malus -> Si on s'applique un malus, on gagne des points pour s'appliquer d'autres bonus.
>  - Gestion conomique pousse
>  - 3 ressources par plante possible
>  - Mise en place de routes commerciales permettant de gnrer de l'argent et de maintenir certaines plantes lorsqu'elles ne produisent pas assez d'une ressource pour se dvelopper.
>  - Gestion de diplomatie (espions, aliances etc..)
>  - Des NPC pouvant tre rellement prise de tte !
> 
> ...


Je note !  Ca a l'air d'tre le genre que de jeux que j'aime  ::): 

D'ailleurs, ta description me fait assez pens au jeu Ascendancy qui est un des premiers jeux sur pc auxquels j'ai jou et que j'avais vraiment ador !

----------


## nasty

Salut,

Bah moi, en ce moment, c'est Sunset Overdrive qui occupe ma manette de XOne.

Un jeu marrant, un mlange entre DeadRising pour le cot degommage de mutants/zombies avec des armes etranges et rigolotes (un lance nounours a charges explosives, c'est rigolo) et Dying Light pour le cot sauts dans tous les sens mais encore plus abus : On peut "marcher" sur l'eau, grinder sur tous et n'importe quoi... La prise en main est un peu bizarre au debut mais on s'y fait vite.

Ca se laisse jouer, et pour changer des jeux du genre ou tout est sombre et de nuit, la c'est color, ca se prend pas au serieux, les PNJs sont atypiques et ca fait du bien.

Nasty

----------


## Kropernic

Toujours FTL depuis la dernire fois.  Mais j'ai enfin triomph du mode normal avec le kestrel  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Toujours FTL depuis la dernire fois.  Mais j'ai enfin triomph du mode normal avec le kestrel


Je n'ai pas test en normal encore, je continue de dbloquer mes vaisseaux (ainsi que la version B de chaque) en facile comme un lche...  ::D: 

Edit: bon en mme temps, je ne joue pas qu' a, j'ai quand mme fini Evoland 1 et 2 entre temps (et il faut que je me motive  faire mon dernier donjon sur Ori and the blind forest, pour finir le jeu  99%  cause de cette salle inaccessible !)

----------


## Kropernic

> Je n'ai pas test en normal encore, je continue de dbloquer mes vaisseaux (ainsi que la version B de chaque) en facile comme un lche... 
> 
> Edit: bon en mme temps, je ne joue pas qu' a, j'ai quand mme fini Evoland 1 et 2 entre temps (et il faut que je me motive  faire mon dernier donjon sur Ori and the blind forest, pour finir le jeu  99%  cause de cette salle inaccessible !)


Aprs avoir chou lamentablement un nombre incalculable de fois en normal, j'ai tent en normal easy, une fois que j'ai eu russi, suis retourn en normal.

edit : fixed

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs avoir chou lamentablement un nombre incalculable de fois en normal, j'ai tent en normal, une fois que j'ai eu russi, suis retourn en normal.


Tout cela me semble plutt normal...  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Moi je vais jou demain  Blade & Soul, le nouveau MMO dit par ncsoft. On va voir se que ca vaut. Mais en tout j'ai pu voir un pote sur twitch y jouer car il a prit un pack fondateur, et j'ai t bluffer par la beaut du jeu, donc  voir  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Pour changer un peu de FTL et des rogue-likes, ce week-end je me suis laiss tent par un ....  rogue-like : Darkest Dungeon.  ::D:

----------


## Gooby

La saison 5 de diablo 3 a commenc la semaine dernire. Je me suis relanc un DH extrme saisonnier. Level 60 parangon depuis hier. Si a intresse des gens, mon battle tag: Goobz#2664

----------


## Kropernic

> La saison 5 de diablo 3 a commenc la semaine dernire. Je me suis relanc un DH extrme saisonnier. Level 60 parangon depuis hier. Si a intresse des gens, mon battle tag: Goobz#2664


Si tu joues rgulirement, a pourrait me tenter de m'y remettre...

J'avais arrter car je n'aime pas jouer seul  ::(:

----------


## Gooby

Je compte bien y jouer rgulirement les prochaines semaines oui. Et comme tu dis, jouer avec d'autres personnes et un peu plus motivant. Surtout en extrme. Car mme si c'est plus dangereux de jouer en extrme  plusieurs qu'en solo, au moins, si tu meurs, tu peux toujours te faire aider par un collgue pour remonter rapidement en level et rechopper le stuff ncessaire pour faire le minimum. Typiquement, l, je suis capable de te monter 70 en 1h.

----------


## Kropernic

> Je compte bien y jouer rgulirement les prochaines semaines oui. Et comme tu dis, jouer avec d'autres personnes et un peu plus motivant. Surtout en extrme. Car mme si c'est plus dangereux de jouer en extrme  plusieurs qu'en solo, au moins, si tu meurs, tu peux toujours te faire aider par un collgue pour remonter rapidement en level et rechopper le stuff ncessaire pour faire le minimum. Typiquement, l, je suis capable de te monter 70 en 1h.


Ok bin y a moyen alors.  Ca me permettra aussi de vrifier si j'ai toujours le jeu qui freeze (cran fixe mais le jeu continue derrire  ::aie:: ).  En hardcode, c'est assez emmerdant ^^

----------


## Zirak

> En hardco*r*e, c'est assez emmerdant ^^


Bah au pire tu essaieras en normal, et puis aprs quelques essais fructueux en normal, tu re-switchera en normal !  ::aie:: 

(Bon j'ai dbloqu le vaisseau Stealth, et la layout C du Kesler, mais je bute toujours pour avoir les bons vnements pour le vaisseau Mantis, aprs il ne manquera plus que le Slug et le Crystal).

----------


## Kropernic

> Bah au pire tu essaieras en normal, et puis aprs quelques essais fructueux en normal, tu re-switchera en normal !


Prout !




> (Bon j'ai dbloqu le vaisseau Stealth, et la layout C du Kesler, mais je bute toujours pour avoir les bons vnements pour le vaisseau Mantis, aprs il ne manquera plus que le Slug et le Crystal).


On va se crer un sujet pour parler de ce jeu en priv ^^ (tu t'en charges ?  suis occup l ^^)

----------


## Hizin

Me suis fait the Beginner's Guide et Jotun ce week-end.

The Beginner's Guide (fait par le crateur de The Stanley Parable) est... un coup de poing, mais ce n'est pas vraiment un jeu, plus une histoire raconte. Il n'y a quasiment pas le choix de suivre ce que le narrateur demande,  la diffrence de "The Stanley parable", mais il niveau ressenti, c'est toujours prsent.

Jotun : un jeu d'action bas sur la mythologie nordique. Il se finit en 3 heures. Il est sympa... mais c'est un casual pour passer le temp. Il ne vaut pas son prix normal.

----------


## Zirak

> On va se crer un sujet pour parler de ce jeu en priv ^^ (tu t'en charges ?  suis occup l ^^)


Je ne sais pas si cela vaut le coup, il y a dj foultitude de guides et autres informations sur le net  propos de FTL, l j'ai juste profiter d'un message pour indiquer mon avancement depuis notre dernire conversation Steam.

Et je ne sais pas si nos "progressions respectives" dans le jeu mritent un topic ddi. ^^

----------


## Kropernic

Bin c'est pour garder des archives des ces informations inestimables !!

----------


## Lyche

Pour la saison 5 de D3, je m'y suis mit mais en mode normal..

Honntement, j'ai rarement vu un jeu aussi facile. Les builds clignotent tellement les set appellent  utiliser les sorts..
J'ai un peu train au dbut (et je joue pas les lundi/mardi soir comme je suis en dplacement) mais ce week end, je suis mont parangon 360 et je fais des failles solo 52. Alors que je n'ai pas encore atteint le million de DPS... un peu trop casu/easy  mon got, et puis.. faire des dommages de l'ordre des 10Milliards sans vraiment forcer (quand j'aurais tout mon stuff, je devrais atteindre les 30-35Milliards de dom  ::aie:: )

Quand je dis trainer, c'est que certains de mes amis taient dj parangon 600 dimanche soir, et la saison  dmarr vendredi  18h (moi je suis "que" 360)

Bref, je joue avec 2 amis, et on cherche un 4me joueur qui sera twink pour monter son parangon et nous accompagner en failles  ::): 

Avis aux amateurs.

----------


## Gooby

C'est l'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'aime bien le mode extrme, chaque prise de risque peut se payer... ou non. Effectivement, parangon 600 en un weekend, a me parat compltement dingue. J'ai fait parangon 500 en un mois version 2.2 il me semble. Et j'avais plusieurs centaines d'heures de jeu  mon actif.

----------


## Kropernic

Quand je pense que, quand les niveaux parangons sont apparus, j'ai su sang et eau pour avoir mon level 100...

----------


## Lyche

> C'est l'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'aime bien le mode extrme, chaque prise de risque peut se payer... ou non. Effectivement, parangon 600 en un weekend, a me parat compltement dingue. J'ai fait parangon 500 en un mois version 2.2 il me semble. Et j'avais plusieurs centaines d'heures de jeu  mon actif.


Il y a plusieurs raisons  a. Dj, il a jou avec sa guilde, beaucoup certes, mais avec des personnes efficaces, a va trs vite.
De mon ct, j'ai jou toute la partie leveling jusqu'au 70 seul. D'o le fait que j'ai "que" 360 niveaux.




> Quand je pense que, quand les niveaux parangons sont apparus, j'ai su sang et eau pour avoir mon level 100...


Oui, mais le jeu est totalement diffrent de nos jours.
Exemple : Le 3me joueur de mon groupe est arriv dimanche soir  21h. Avec mon quipier (lui fti, moi sorce) on l'a pris niveau 1, en 30 minutes il tait 70. 2h plus tard il tait 90 de parangon en jouant T5.
La grosse diffrence c'est les niveau de Torment.. C'est juste qu'en T10, tu fais 1800% d'xp en plus. L'quivalent du niveau 100 de l'poque, a serait le niveau 1000 maintenant.

Donc oui, c'est dingue de monter, mais une quipe prpare peut le faire sans aucun souci.
J'ai test les donjons de set, c'est pas super super non plus. On te donne des objectifs  remplir avec des sorts qui sont marqu comme tant affects par les bonus de set... Rien de bien folichon en somme.

----------


## Gooby

Bah viens jouer en extrme Lyche, a intensifiera ton exprience de jeu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Iradrille

> C'est juste qu'en T10, tu fais 1800% d'xp en plus. L'quivalent du niveau 100 de l'poque, a serait le niveau 1000 maintenant.


Beaucoup de jeux font a, c'est quoi l'intrt au juste ?

Quel est l'intrt de rajouter des niveaux, mais d'acclrer les anciens niveaux pour que le temps total soit quivalent ?

----------


## Lyche

> Beaucoup de jeux font a, c'est quoi l'intrt au juste ?
> 
> Quel est l'intrt de rajouter des niveaux, mais d'acclrer les anciens niveaux pour que le temps total soit quivalent ?


on appelle a la casualisation du jeu.
a permet au papa de 30ans qui a bb  la maison de se sentir progresser mme en jouant 2h/jour.

----------


## GPPro

A ce propos j'ai lu un papier rcemment sur le bonus d'xp dans WoW. A la base il s'agissait de punir les joueurs qui jouaient trop en divisant l'xp par 2. Mais videmment, punir a fait fuir le chaland... Donc ils ont doubl l'XP par level, introduit un bonus d'XP aprs repos et hop, le tour est jou  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> A la base il s'agissait de punir les joueurs qui jouaient trop


 :8O: 

Alors que toutes les autres boites ne rvent que d'une chose, c'est que l'on joue le plus possible  leur jeu...


Et pour dissuader les joueurs de monter trop vite, ils ont galement diminu les montants d'xp requis pour passer les premiers lvls suite aux sorties d'add-ons et ajouts le set hritage avec bonus d'xp, et diminu la difficult des instances.  ::mouarf:: 

C'est "Blizzard" comme logique.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> A ce propos j'ai lu un papier rcemment sur le bonus d'xp dans WoW. A la base il s'agissait de punir les joueurs qui jouaient trop en divisant l'xp par 2. Mais videmment, punir a fait fuir le chaland... Donc ils ont doubl l'XP par level, introduit un bonus d'XP aprs repos et hop, le tour est jou


Ce systme a t implant dans 90% des MMO,
1 - Comme tu dis, pour viter de faire fuir les gens (y'a que les corens qui jouent sans bonus  ::aie::  )
2 - Parce que certains Corens (tiens donc!!) voir Tawanais ont connu de trs graves soucis de sants suite  des heures ininterrompues de jeu !
http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.c...-un-cybercafe/
(attentions, des images peuvent heurter la sensibilit des plus jeunes en bas de l'article. ET non ce n'est absolument pas un fake!)
http://eu.battle.net/d3/fr/forum/topic/4940486749
D'autres cas ont t recenss notament sur diablo 3, Lineage 2 et starcraft (le premier). Probablement bien d'autres dont je n'ai pas eu connaissances

Bref.. c'est une solution "mineure" pour compenser un problme qui est,  mon avis, plus grave.

----------


## Gooby

> A ce propos j'ai lu un papier rcemment sur le bonus d'xp dans WoW. A la base il s'agissait de punir les joueurs qui jouaient trop en divisant l'xp par 2. Mais videmment, punir a fait fuir le chaland... Donc ils ont doubl l'XP par level, introduit un bonus d'XP aprs repos et hop, le tour est jou


C'tait dans a si je ne dis pas de btises? D'ailleurs le reste de l'article fait froid dans le dos  ::aie::

----------


## Iradrille

> on appelle a la casualisation du jeu.
> a permet au papa de 30ans qui a bb  la maison de se sentir progresser mme en jouant 2h/jour.


Justement, est-ce qu'on sent rellement la progression dans ce cas l ? Si tout est trop simple ou trop rapide, il n'y a pas d'effort  fournir.




> Ce systme a t implant dans 90% des MMO,
> 1 - Comme tu dis, pour viter de faire fuir les gens (y'a que les corens qui jouent sans bonus  )
> 2 - Parce que certains corens (tiens donc!!) ont connu de trs graves soucis de sants suite  des heures ininterrompues de jeu !
> http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.c...-un-cybercafe/
> (attentions, des images peuvent heurter la sensibilit des plus jeunes en bas de l'article. ET non ce n'est absolument pas un fake!)
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/fr/forum/topic/4940486749
> D'autres cas ont t recenss notament sur diablo 3, Lineage 2 et starcraft (le premier). Probablement bien d'autres dont je n'ai pas eu connaissances
> 
> Bref.. c'est une solution "mineure" pour compenser un problme qui est,  mon avis, plus grave.


Pour les MMO Coren, l'explication est financire : l'abonnement tait  l'heure et non au mois.
Personnellement, trs grand fan de Lineage 2 (j'ai pas mal jou durant C4 / C5 / IL). a demande un certain investissement mais la rcompense est l puisque c'est dur (ou long dans le cas de L2).
Absolument tous les MMO maintenant sont  l'oppos : peu chronophage, et le mode de rcompense est diffrent.

Sur L2 par exemple, pas de rcompense pour le PVP, seulement une "punition" en cas de dfaite (perte d'xp et donc de temps); la "rcompense" tait de savoir qu'on  fait perdre de l'xp  quelqu'un  ::): 
Les MMO plus rcents ont une optique vraiment diffrente : petite (ou aucune) rcompense en cas d'chec, grosse rcompense en cas de russite. On dirait qu'ils appliquent le principe "l'important c'est de participer".

Je trouve a particulirement chiant. "L'important c'est de participer" a marche bien IRL, mais dans un jeu c'est diffrent, l'important c'est de gagner.

----------


## GPPro

> C'tait dans a si je ne dis pas de btises? D'ailleurs le reste de l'article fait froid dans le dos


Oui  ::):  Et effectivement, ce papier m'a pour la premire fois fait rflchir en mal sur l'impact de mon hobby prfr (en tant que pratiquant mais aussi dev). Assez flippant c'est clair.

----------


## Lyche

> C'tait dans a si je ne dis pas de btises? D'ailleurs le reste de l'article fait froid dans le dos


Je connaissais ce principe, qui est appliqu dans 100% des jeux fb (Candy Crush est l'exemple N1, t'as 5 vie, qui remontent toutes les 5 ou 10 minutes et si t'en veux plus, tu payes, ou tu demandes  tes amis de t'en "donner" et grce  ce systme, le jeu s'tend, sans le moindre gramme de pub.)
King, le dveloppeur de CC a eu un temps un chiffre d'affaire mirobolant... C'en est risible tellement ce jeu est un concept cul (je jouais  des jeux comme a, gratuitement sur konregate dbut des annes 2000  :;): 

http://blogs.lesechos.fr/david-barro...ds-a14445.html

Pour complter ton article qui est trs raliste.

----------


## Zirak

> 2 - Parce que certains Corens (tiens donc!!) voir Tawanais ont connu de trs graves soucis de sants suite  des heures ininterrompues de jeu !
> http://www.eteignezvotreordinateur.c...-un-cybercafe/
> (attentions, des images peuvent heurter la sensibilit des plus jeunes en bas de l'article. ET non ce n'est absolument pas un fake!)


Oui enfin le mec devait avoir des problmes de sant ou je ne sais quoi  la base, au final il n'a jou "QUE" 13 heures de suite, n'importe qui, qui tait no-life sur WoW (surtout  Vanilla)  dj jou 12/13 heures d'affiles...

Mme si je ne l'ai fais qu'une fois, il m'est dj arriv (sur un mmo coren justement, avant WoW) de me taper une session de 38h (avec pauses pipi, je n'avais pas un pot sous les fesses comme dans South Park  ::D: ), et je suis toujours l (hlas diront certains !  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Gooby

Je me considre comme un gros joueur, mais 38h d'affil c'est costaud quand mme  ::mrgreen::  C'est peut tre assez relatif aux MMO.

----------


## Lyche

> Je me considre comme un gros joueur, mais 38h d'affil c'est costaud quand mme  C'est peut tre assez relatif aux MMO.


En tant qu'insomniaque ce genre de choses m'est arriv souvent quand j'tais plus jeune. Je me rappel de week end Diablo 2 (dj  cette poque  ::aie:: ) ou je rentrais chez moi le vendredi  18h, et si par "bonheur" mes parents n'taient pas l, j'y passais le week end avec pour seules pauses, la fameuse "pause bio" et la pause "allo pizza"  ::aie:: . Je n'en suis pas mort pour autant !! Cependant, j'tais pas trs frais  la sortie  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Je me considre comme un gros joueur, mais 38h d'affil c'est costaud quand mme


J'tais jeune et sans emploi  ::D: 


Mais oui, c'tait marrant  vivre aussi, tu passes la soire avec les guildmates, ils vont se coucher petit  petit, tu es toujours l, puis se rveillent petit  petit, tu es toujours l, et tu es encore l quand ils retournent se coucher...  ::aie:: 

Mon dernier gros temps de jeu, cela a d tre sur FF14 reborn, quand on arrive lvl max, et qu'il faut farmer les premires insignes / points pour dbloquer le 1er set sympa chez le marchand. Au dpart je m'tais fait trainer sur le jeu par un pote, et on s'est retrouv dans une guilde de casu avec 2 autres potes  lui o l'on ne connaissait personne. Mon pote et un de ses amis ont stopp assez vite, et je me suis donc retrouv avec son autre pote que je connaissais  peine.

Sur un weekend on a rush ensemble genre X dizaines de fois fois les mmes instances (sur genre deux sessions entre 10 et 14h de jeu chacune) pour finir nos derniers lvl et faire le farm complet pour acheter le set entier.

Au final on tait content, on tait deux lvl 50 full stuff de base prts pour aller faire les raids pour l'arme relique, avec une guilde de presque inconnus tous entre le lvl 10 et 35 en train de monter leurs mtiers en jouant 3h par semaine. On a t faire quelques tests de boss en mode Hardcore sur leurs serveurs tout laggy avec des guildes allemandes (sous TS oh mon dieu, dj quand tu comprends la langue, le bordel sur TS c'est chiant, mais quand t'as 20+ mecs qui s'embrouillent en allemand, et qui t'y pige rien, c'est horrible...).

----------


## Iradrille

> le bordel sur TS c'est chiant, mais quand t'as 20+ mecs qui s'embrouillent en allemand, et qui t'y pige rien, c'est horrible...).


J'ai eu droit au TS en polonais avec quelques russes qui gueulaient de temps en temps (en russe) parce que justement ils comprenaient pas le polonais  ::aie:: 

Sinon pareil, les sessions de 35/40 heures j'en ai fait quelques unes. Maintenant plus le temps, ni vraiment la motivation.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai eu droit au TS en polonais avec quelques russes qui gueulaient de temps en temps (en russe) parce que justement ils comprenaient pas le polonais


Mmmm... Il me semble surtout que les Russes et les Polonais ont comme une petite rivalit ancestrale...
Ne dites jamais  un Russe que la vodka polonaise est meilleure (et pourtant, y a pas photos!)

----------


## Deaf

> Je trouve a particulirement chiant. "L'important c'est de participer" a marche bien IRL, mais dans un jeu c'est diffrent, l'important c'est de gagner.


Je n'ai jamais mis la souris dans un MMO, mais on peut rellement gagner?

De ce que je comprend de vos discussions, les diteurs permettent juste aux joueurs occasionnels de profiter un minimum du jeu.
Perso, ce qui ne m'a jamais attir sur ces jeux comme WoW ou Diablo, c'est cette impression de temps pass = niveau du perso. Et comme tout le reste volue avec ton niveau, t'as pas gagn grand chose, juste des plus gros chiffres, mais par rapports  tes ennemis, a reste kif-kif.

Aprs, c'est ma vision loigne, peut-tre errone, et un peu due des MMOs. Mais il faut dire qu'en tant qu'ancien roliste, quand le premier MMO a t annonc, j'avais eu le doux rve d'y trouver ce que je connaissais autour d'une table, en plus immersif. Avec le recul, je vois mal comment cela serait possible  grande chelle.

----------


## Nhaps

> Oui enfin le mec devait avoir des problmes de sant ou je ne sais quoi  la base, au final il n'a jou "QUE" 13 heures de suite, n'importe qui, qui tait no-life sur WoW (surtout  Vanilla)  dj jou 12/13 heures d'affiles...
> 
> Mme si je ne l'ai fais qu'une fois, il m'est dj arriv (sur un mmo coren justement, avant WoW) de me taper une session de 38h (avec pauses pipi, je n'avais pas un pot sous les fesses comme dans South Park ), et je suis toujours l (hlas diront certains ! ).


J'etais un trs gros joueur de WoW et  chaque sortie d'extension, je rushai le lvl max pour tre le first ou dans les first du serveur  atteindre le lvl max. Donc je schai les cours o je prenais un jour de congs. Sinon je jouais normment, ds que j'avais du temps libre je jouais, et j'avais beaucoup de temps libre..Mais les sessions de +20 heures taient rare quand mme.




> Je n'ai jamais mis la souris dans un MMO, mais on peut rellement gagner?


a dpend ce que tu entends par gagner. Tu peux clean le contenu du jeu dans un certain mode de difficult et dire que tu as gagn, ou tu peux clean le contenu du jeu dans son mode de difficult le plus lev, ou sinon tre la premire guilde de ton serveur ou du monde a clean le contenu.
Et j'ajouterai  titre personnel, tre dans les meilleurs DPS/classe sur les diffrents boss parmi tous les joueurs du monde utilisant je ne sais plus quel addon de guilde.

----------


## Kropernic

C'est  celui qui aura la plus grosse quoi...

*mode schtroumpf grognon*
Moi j'aime pas les MMO's

----------


## GPPro

> Je n'ai jamais mis la souris dans un MMO, mais on peut rellement gagner?
> 
> De ce que je comprend de vos discussions, les diteurs permettent juste aux joueurs occasionnels de profiter un minimum du jeu.
> Perso, ce qui ne m'a jamais attir sur ces jeux comme WoW ou Diablo, c'est cette impression de temps pass = niveau du perso. Et comme tout le reste volue avec ton niveau, t'as pas gagn grand chose, juste des plus gros chiffres, mais par rapports  tes ennemis, a reste kif-kif.
> 
> Aprs, c'est ma vision loigne, peut-tre errone, et un peu due des MMOs. Mais il faut dire qu'en tant qu'ancien roliste, quand le premier MMO a t annonc, j'avais eu le doux rve d'y trouver ce que je connaissais autour d'une table, en plus immersif. Avec le recul, je vois mal comment cela serait possible  grande chelle.


Dans un MMO comme wow le level max n'est pas une fin en soi (i.e. mme le dernier des casus l'atteindra avant que l'extension suivante soit mme voque).

----------


## GPPro

> C'est  celui qui aura la plus grosse quoi...
> 
> *mode schtroumpf grognon*
> Moi j'aime pas les MMO's


Bah tu peux dire a de tous les jeux vidos alors (aprs rflexion, de tout ce qui conduit  une comptition, t'es un bisounours en fait ?  ::mouarf:: )... Arriver le premier (tuer un boss/ clean une instance le premier) est  la base de n'importe quelle compte, optimiser son DPS/heal est un des outils pour y arriver.

----------


## Kropernic

Je pense voir ce que tu veux dire mais non, j'suis pas d'accord.

De ce que Nhaps explique, il n'y a pas de comptition  proprement parler.  Oui tu peux te fixer un objectif si tu veux mais en gros, la "progression" dans ce genre de jeu consiste  se comparer  son voisin et voir qui a le meilleur stuff/dps et si ce n'est pas moi, bin j'ai qu' jouer plus o remettre 10 dans le jeu histoire d'acheter du meilleur matos.

Prends un jeu comme Starcraft par exemple (auquel je suis nul btw  ::aie:: ), c'est du pur skill o le seul moyen de progresser est de s'entraner.  Et s'entraner ne veut pas dire juste jouer plus.  Ca implique d'avoir une vraie "stratgie pdagogique" (je ne trouve pas de meilleurs mots :-/).  Juste jouer plus sans rflchir ne va pas aider.

----------


## Nhaps

Il y a plein de profils diffrent dans les joueurs de WoW

- Les explorateurs
- Les Pboy, ou les joueurs PvP
- Les questeurs, RP, BackGround, lore, en gros les joueus qui s'interessent beaucoup  l'histoire et qui prennent leurs temps pour lvlup
- Les PVE casu
- Les PVE softcore
- Les PVE hardcore

Personnellement, j'aimai me dmarquer des autres, et donc avoir les sets des dernires instances avant tout le monde tait un vrai plaisir. Mais le plus gros des plaisirs et d'tre dans les premieres guildes  tomber un boss difficile, avec les hurlements et la joie sur TS  la suite du down du boss. (Aprs +100 tentatives... xD)




> Oui tu peux te fixer un objectif si tu veux mais en gros, la "progression" dans ce genre de jeu consiste  se comparer  son voisin et voir qui a le meilleur stuff/dps et si ce n'est pas moi, bin j'ai qu' jouer plus o remettre 10 dans le jeu histoire d'acheter du meilleur matos.


C'est beaucoup de skill et de stratgie dans WoW. Si tu ne sais pas ragir correctement tout en gardant ton cycle DPS opti, tu n'arriveras pas  aller loin.

----------


## Lyche

Mais si y'a de la comptition! Regarde, sur Diablo 3 ils ont mit des Hauts Faits  ::aie:: 

Et puis il y a un classement des meilleurs joueurs solo, quipes de 2, 3 ou 4 joueurs dans les Greater Rifts.

Sachant que ce classement est biais par les botteurs  ::aie::  (mais chuut faut pas le dire !!)

----------


## GPPro

Dans wow tu ne peux acheter le stuff (enfin en tout cas c'tait le cas quand j'ai arrt de jouer il y a quelques annes). Et jouer plus n'est pas suffisant : il faut les tuer les boss et  partir d'un certain niveaux de difficult a demande de l'organisation. Et si vraiment tu veux tre dans les premiers  tuer l a demande galement du skill (quoi qu'en pensent ceux qui n'ont jamais fait de HL, ayant t dans une guilde top fr durant vanilla puis dans une guilde qui cherchait juste  tre en HL durant BC, la diffrence de skill est flagrante. Il m'est arriv avec un dmo fraichement 70 de faire autant/plus de DPS que nos dmos full violet...).

----------


## GPPro

> Mais si y'a de la comptition! Regarde, sur Diablo 3 ils ont mit des Hauts Faits 
> 
> Et puis il y a un classement des meilleurs joueurs solo, quipes de 2, 3 ou 4 joueurs dans les Greater Rifts.
> 
> Sachant que ce classement est biais par les botteurs  (mais chuut faut pas le dire !!)


Bah l aussi c'est le bon exemple parce qu'en gnral les premire places sont trustes par des non botteurs... Donc oui utiliser des bots aide par rapport au pquin lambda, mais in fine  haut level ce qui fait la diff c'est le skill. Et dans la saison prcdente il y a eu un exemple flagrant avec le streamer qui bottait  mort, qui avait genre 200/300 lvl de parangon de plus que tout le monde et qui n'a jamais t foutu d'tre premier au classement GR. En barb en plus, sachant que le top barb tait aussi un streamer et qu'il est facile de vrifier qu'il ne bot pas.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai jamais mis la souris dans un MMO, mais on peut rellement gagner?


Cela dpend ce que tu entends par "gagner" ?

Mais dans l'absolue oui, tu peux vaincre le "gardien du gros donjon" de l'extension et ne plus avoir rien  glander (hormis monter tes mtiers / rputations / faire du jcj), et attendre patiemment l'ajout de contenu suivant, c'est exactement comme dans ton jdr papier une fois que tu as finis une "aventure/qute" avec tes potes, et que vous dcidez d'en refaire une plus tard en reprenant les mmes fiches de personnages pour continuer de les faire voluer. (Bon dans la pratique, trs peu de joueurs arrive  faire cela  chaque extension).

Quand aux histoires de "gros chiffres", cela dpend des jeux en fait, il y a des jeux comme Wow (mme si ils ont fait quelques changement depuis pour calmer l'augmentation il me semble), o oui effectivement une fois niveau max tu peux atteindre plusieurs dizaines de milliers de points de vie ou comme  Diablo, (mme si ce n'est pas vraiment un mmorpg), plusieurs milliards de DPS, mais il y en a d'autres o lvl max, tu ne dpasseras pas les 10 000hp (voir beaucoup moins) comme sur une rpg solo normal sur console ou pc. Aprs oui, ce sont des jeux qui reprsentent plusieurs milliers d'heures de jeux, au bout de tout ce temps, tu ne peux pas te retrouver avec des personnages  40pv, sinon tu ne peux pas faire progresser suffisamment la difficult ou le sentiment de progression du joueur. 

Mais au final, tu vis une aventure avec un background comme sur un jdr papier, et il y a des serveurs "roleplay" sur beaucoup de mmorpg, o tu y parles comme si tu incarnais ton personnage (les plus puristes allant jusqu' ne pas utiliser certain moyens de communications comme les discussions de groupe, et ils ne te parlent que si ils te voient  l'cran, ou via un courrier ingame).

Donc oui, tu ne retrouveras jamais exactement les mmes sensations d'une soire JDR, car c'est une exprience un peu diffrente, maintenant, une soire JDR, je trouve cela plus "plat", certes tu peux beaucoup t'amuser, o tre un peu frustrer sur un mega fumble qui te cote la vie, mais il n'y a pas la mme motion que quand tu tombes un boss de raid sur lequel tu as eu du mal pendant plusieurs semaines, et o tout d'un coup sur TS, tu entends 10 / 25 /40 personnes crier leur joie au micro, des fois tu as l'impression d'tre au milieu de supporters d'un club de sport quand leur quipe marque un point / but / panier.

Et puis une autre diffrence, c'est que pour faire du JDR, il te faut des amis (ou un club pas loin), alors qu'un mmorpg, te permet de commencer solo, puis de t'y faire des amis directement dans le jeu pour aller affronter le contenu de groupe, mme si tu habites au fin fond du trou du cul du monde.  ::aie:: 

Enfin il y aurait encore normment de choses  dire. ^^

----------


## GPPro

Perso dans ma jeunesse il valait mieux tre sataniste que joueur de JDR (dans mon bled de 20k habitants, dbut des annes 80) donc autant dire que mme si j'ai eu accs  la premire dition de D&D en FR, ma premire vraie partie je ne l'ai faite que trs trs tard  ::(: .

----------


## Nhaps

Rolala ca me donne des frissons de repenser  cette poque ^^

Ne pas craquer quand tu voies le boss  5%,
Ou quand les boss sont tues  l'arrache avec 2-3 survivants et que tu sais qu'il y a plus de 20-30 personnes qui retient son souffle derrire leurs crans ^^




> Perso dans ma jeunesse il valait mieux tre sataniste que joueur de JDR (dans mon bled de 20k habitants, dbut des annes 80) donc autant dire que mme si j'ai eu accs  la premire dition de D&D en FR, ma premire vraie partie je ne l'ai faite que trs trs tard .


Pareil ^^ J'tais encore au collge, et  l'poque, j'avais dis  ma mre que j'allais faire du "jeu de rle" avec des copains, elle a eu peur et croyais que j'allais me blesser, j'ai du lui expliquer c'tait quoi exactement xD

----------


## Iradrille

> J'etais un trs gros joueur de WoW et  chaque sortie d'extension, je rushai le lvl max pour tre le first ou dans les first du serveur  atteindre le lvl max.


J'ai tent a rcemment (sortie de WoD), mais ils ont tellement des serveurs en bois qu'il tait quasi impossible de jouer pendant les 4/5 premiers jours ><




> Et j'ajouterai  titre personnel, tre dans les meilleurs DPS/classe sur les diffrents boss parmi tous les joueurs du monde utilisant je ne sais plus quel addon de guilde.





> C'est  celui qui aura la plus grosse quoi...


https://www.warcraftlogs.com/

Un des plus gros intrt de WoW.

----------


## Lyche

> Bah l aussi c'est le bon exemple parce qu'en gnral les premire places sont trustes par des non botteurs... Donc oui utiliser des bots aide par rapport au pquin lambda, mais in fine  haut level ce qui fait la diff c'est le skill. Et dans la saison prcdente il y a eu un exemple flagrant avec le streamer qui bottait  mort, qui avait genre 200/300 lvl de parangon de plus que tout le monde et qui n'a jamais t foutu d'tre premier au classement GR. En barb en plus, sachant que le top barb tait aussi un streamer et qu'il est facile de vrifier qu'il ne bot pas.


J'avoue ne pas trop mintresser aux barbs, mais le classement des sorce tait pourrit par les botteurs  ::(: 
Et puis, ils sont relou  ne faire qu'un seul set possible. Quand j'ai mont mon perso, j'ai trouv une ceinture (sachant que je ne regarde jamais ce que font les autres) et j'ai dis  mon pote, regarde, je fais un build, il me servira  HL). Le lendemain j'ai regard les classement, le build que j'ai fait est   70% celui du top classement sorce tellement a clignotte...
J'adore les H&S, mais blizzard casualise tellement ses jeux que a en devient ridicule.
Sur console, c'est pire encore puisque j'ai matos illimit, et en 2h je fais un full stuff ancien top tirage...

----------


## lper

En parlant de wod, y en a qui ont termin le mythique ? (nous on en est  8).

----------


## Gooby

J'ai jou  Wow un peu, j'suis pass de 1  97 sur WoD, mme pas mont level 100  ::aie::  
Mon style de jeux comptitifs prfrs est celui dont le principe est d'opposer une quipe contre une quipe. CS, DotA, j'en passe et des meilleurs. On retrouve un peu la satisfaction d'un sport collectif aprs une bonne saison.

----------


## Nhaps

> En parlant de wod, y en a qui ont termin le mythique ? (nous on en est  8).


Je ne joue pu  WoW depuis le dbut de cataclysm (sauf pour les sorties d'extensions)

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai jou  Wow un peu, j'suis pass de 1  97 sur WoD, mme pas mont level 100  
> Mon style de jeux comptitifs prfrs est celui dont le principe est d'opposer une quipe contre une quipe. CS, DotA, j'en passe et des meilleurs. On retrouve un peu la satisfaction d'un sport collectif aprs une bonne saison.


DotA a juste le don de m'nerver, mais je suis maso je continue (je joue solo aussi).

Ah, et a m'a aussi permis d'apprendre le russe : pizdec, davai cyka blyat... (mme si la palme des joueurs les plus dsagrables revient aux anglais avec micro)

----------


## Iradrille

> En parlant de wod, y en a qui ont termin le mythique ? (nous on en est  8).


Nop, 3 ou 4 / 7 pour HM (je sais pu si on a tomb Tectus ou pas avant la sortie de BRF ^^"), puis j'ai arrt peu aprs la sortie de BRF.
S'dur d'avoir la motivation quand le reste de la guilde n'a pas les mmes objectifs. Une bonne partie partait de l'ide que "BRF arrive, on fera le mythique plus tard quand on pourra l'overgear".

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai jou  Wow un peu, j'suis pass de 1  97 sur WoD, mme pas mont level 100  
> Mon style de jeux comptitifs prfrs est celui dont le principe est d'opposer une quipe contre une quipe. CS, DotA, j'en passe et des meilleurs. On retrouve un peu la satisfaction d'un sport collectif aprs une bonne saison.


Je serais plus de ton avis, si les jeux n'taient pas gav de kikoo blaireau qui te prennent la tte mme quand tu joues non class pour t'amuser.. c'est ce qui m'a fait arrter LoL quand j'ai fait la bta.. Trop de cons et de gamins. a me soule.

----------


## Nhaps

Comme tous les jeux online.

Si tu joues solo c'est pas terrible.
Si tu joues en quipe, avec la vocal, le jeu rvle alors tout son charme.
Avoir une guilde multi gaming c'est sympa

----------


## Iradrille

> Je serais plus de ton avis, si les jeux n'taient pas gav de kikoo blaireau qui te prennent la tte mme quand tu joues non class pour t'amuser.. c'est ce qui m'a fait arrter LoL quand j'ai fait la bta.. Trop de cons et de gamins. a me soule.


Yep, ou mme en class  bas niveau. Les gens n'acceptent pas d'tre mauvais, dans ton quipe ya systmatiquement 4 top EU (qui ont tous baiss ta mre / ton pre et ton chien), et toi.
Aucun n'a le classement qu'il mrite (sauf toi, bien sur)  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Comme tous les jeux online.
> 
> Si tu joues solo c'est pas terrible.
> Si tu joues en quipe, avec la vocal, le jeu rvle alors tout son charme.
> Avoir une guilde multi gaming c'est sympa


J'en avais eu  l'poque ou j'tais UltimaRatio (GW2, SWTOR, WOW, Warhammer, etc...) mais avec le temps, sont tous devenu casu et j'y retrouve pas mon compte.

Je suis un demi casu perso. C'est  dire que je peux pas jouer tout le temps, mais quand je joue je suis un HCG !

----------


## GPPro

> J'en avais eu  l'poque ou j'tais UltimaRatio (GW2, SWTOR, WOW, Warhammer, etc...) mais avec le temps, sont tous devenu casu et j'y retrouve pas mon compte.
> 
> Je suis un demi casu perso. C'est  dire que je peux pas jouer tout le temps, mais quand je joue je suis un HCG !


Je suis pareil et c'est pour a que je prfre jouer solo. Rien ne m'nerve plus dans DotA que le "We lost" au bout de 10mins de jeu (surtout quand t'as le late game). Pareil dans les MMO et les instances o les gens font nimp parce que "on fait pas du HL".

----------


## Zirak

> Yep, ou mme en class  bas niveau. Les gens n'acceptent pas d'tre mauvais, *dans ton quipe ya systmatiquement 4 top EU (qui ont tous baiss ta mre / ton pre et ton chien), et toi.*
> Aucun n'a le classement qu'il mrite (sauf toi, bien sur)


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Oui mais c'est pareil pour tout le monde, mme moi, qui sait pourtant bien qu'il y a pleins de jeux comme LoL, HotS ou autres, ou je ne serais jamais un grand joueur car cela ne n'intresse pas et que je n'y joue qu'en dilettante de temps en temps, bah, j'ai beau savoir que je suis relativement "mauvais" (enfin je me comprend, je sais que je ne serais jamais platine  LoL quoi, aprs quel niveau exactement j'ai, je n'en sais rien, je n'ai jamais vraiment tryhard en class), quand on perd, je trouve plus souvent des trucs  dire sur les autres que sur moi  ::D: 

C'est un peu un rflexe naturelle chez une majorit de personne, aprs certaines ont tendance  s'exprimer et  exposer leur colre de faon un peu trop image et vulgaire, on est d'accord. ^^

Les jeux en quipes, c'est bien... quand tu as une quipe prconstruite o tout le monde se connait, ds qu'il y a une partie du groupe en pick up, a dgnre un jour ou l'autre.

En fait il faut faire comme sur Hearthstone ou en partie comme sur Heroes of the Storm, tu empche les gens de communiquer entre eux, tu leur laisse juste la possibilit de cliquer sur les objectifs :

-> si tu joues avec tes potes sous TS, aucune consquence.
-> si tu joues en pick up, tu ne te tapes plus les flames et les insultes (des coquipiers ou des adversaires) et tu peux jouer et gagner ou perdre sereinement...  ::aie:: 



Sinon Wow perso, pas rejouer trs activement depuis WotLK, juste rejou 1mois  la sortie de Cata et 1 autre  la sortie de MOP, pas test Warlords, et pas sr de tester Legion non plus du coup.

----------


## lper

a me fait penser  Zerator qui fait wipe plusieurs fois son raid Cognefort, on sent un peu la "fatigue" des autres joueurs.... ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

Pour le ct demi-casu, aussi, mais pas tout  fait dans le mme sens. Etant clibataire et sans enfants, je peux me permettre d'avoir un gros temps de jeu voir un trs gros temps de jeux si je le veux vraiment, mais la diffrence avec avant, c'est que je n'ai pas envie de passer tout mon temps que je m'accorde pour jouer sur un seul et mme jeu. Genre aujourd'hui, si un week-end je veux me taper 8h/10h  jouer d'affil je peux, mais l ou j'aurais pass 8/10h  WoW avant, je vais rpartir ces 8/10h sur 3/4/5 jeux diffrents.

Sur n'importe quel MMO, je pourrais encore entrer dans une guilde HCG, si je ne fais rien d'autre, je pourrais avoir 6j/7 ou 7j/7 de dispo de 17h30  1h, mais je n'ai pas envie tout simplement.

En fait, au dbut de wow (jusqu' BC - mi-BC), j'ai jou normment, (jusqu' raid sur 2 serveurs  la fois, je faisais 4j/7 dans une guilde, et 3j/7 dans une autre), j'y ai rencontr un grand nombre de personnes qui sont devenus des amis proches (pour certains, on ne jouent plus ensembles depuis Vanilla, mais on continue de se voir irl, de se faire des bouffes, de se faire des vacances ensembles, etc etc), en fait trs vite, je me connectais plus juste pour tre avec mes potes, que pour jouer (aaah tourner en rond des heures sur sa monture devant la banque en tchatant...), Wow c'tait limite juste un MSN en 3D pour moi. 

Et puis aprs, en vieillissant, entre ceux qui se sont maris, ont eu des enfants, des jobs avec des horaires bizarres, etc etc de plus en plus se sont arrts, (et aussi il y a eu le passage aux mix de serveurs pour le pvp et les recherches d'instances), ce qui fait que pour moi, une bonne partie de ce qui faisait "l'ambiance" du jeu a disparu, et en fait, je me suis aperu que je me faisais chier...

Et depuis c'est pareil sur tous les MMO, j'en ai essay un certains nombres, que j'ai tous plus ou moins trouvs sympas et auquel j'aurais pu continuer de jouer, mais en fait, j'ai la flemme de repasser X mois  crer des liens avec de parfaits inconnus, pour qu'au final, les uns comme les autres, ont change de jeu mme pas 3 mois aprs. Du coup, je fais la phase de lvling, et une fois lvl max, je test vite fait les raids si je peux trouver du pick up, mais sinon j'arrte le jeu...

----------


## Iradrille

> Sur n'importe quel MMO, je pourrais encore entrer dans une guilde HCG, si je ne fais rien d'autre, je pourrais avoir 6j/7 ou 7j/7 de dispo de 17h30  1h, *mais je n'ai pas envie tout simplement.*


a va peut tre sembler arrogant (ou litiste pour utiliser un terme  la mode  ::aie:: ), mais sur WoW tu as ~1 mois pour clean un raid dans la difficult prvue, aprs a s'trop tard.
Nerf des boss / augmentation de l'ilvl de tout le monde...

Et pour clean en ~1 mois tu as besoin de split raid (ce qui est relativement chiant et prend pas mal de temps). Tout est fait pour que les "gros joueurs" n'aient pas de contenus et jouent moins ( moins d'y passer 12h+ par jour).

C'est dommage quoi.




> je test vite fait les raids si je peux trouver du pick up, mais sinon j'arrte le jeu...


Raid + Pick up = alt f4 au bout de 10 min maximum. C'est juste pas possible.

Je prend l'exemple des donjons de Wildstar (trs simple au final si on est rveill), yavait une diffrence de 2+mois entre le moment o a se clean en guilde en silver et le moment o a se clean en pick up en silver.
Pour le gold c'tait encore impossible en pick up quand j'ai arrt (octobre 2015, soit ~5/6 mois aprs le lancement du jeu).

----------


## lper

En lisant Iradrille, j'ai l'impression que les gens ont oubli le but premier du jeu, prendre du plaisir !

----------


## Iradrille

> En lisant Iradrille, j'ai l'impression que les gens ont oubli le but premier du jeu, prendre du plaisir !


Et c'est un sentiment trs largement partag par les joueurs.

Beaucoup prfrent battre une version simplifie plutt que de ne pas battre la version normale. Je prfre personnellement chouer face  la version normale.
Le plaisir vient de l'effort fourni et pas de la rcompense "gratuite".  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> En lisant Iradrille, j'ai l'impression que les gens ont oubli le but premier du jeu, prendre du plaisir !


C'est claire ! J'ai mis quelques annes  comprendre a. Mais aprs l'age de 25ans j'ai arrt d'insulter les joueurs pour rien, parce que :
1 - a changera rien au rsultat (pire encore quand tu t'nerves tu joues mal)
2 - le monde ne tourneras pas diffremment si je suis mont sur la mre d'un joueur  ::aie:: 
3 - tu passes pour le connard du groupe et t'es mal vu
4 - on parle de toi en mal sur les forums  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Et c'est un sentiment trs largement partag par les joueurs.
> 
> Beaucoup prfrent battre une version simplifie plutt que de ne pas battre la version normale. Je prfre personnellement chouer face  la version normale.
> Le plaisir vient de l'effort fourni et pas de la rcompense "gratuite".


Mais a ne correspond plus aux valeurs socitales actuelles!

Tout le monde veux tout, immdiatement sans avoir  forcer. Ce sont les consquences directes de l'assistanat technologiques import des USA. Le plus bel exemple pour moi est : La boite de vitesse automatique !! Que c'est fade de conduire une voiture en boite automatique, mais les boulets ont plus  rflchir  quoi faire de leur moteur!

Certains n'aiment pas l'effort, et c'est ce que les diteurs de jeux ont compris ! Et la mnes financire qui s'en dgage est proprement scandaleuse (y'a qu'avoir King et son 7,6Milliards de valuation boursire  ::cfou:: )

----------


## Zirak

> a va peut tre sembler arrogant (ou litiste pour utiliser un terme  la mode ), mais sur WoW tu as ~1 mois pour clean un raid dans la difficult prvue, aprs a s'trop tard.
> Nerf des boss / augmentation de l'ilvl de tout le monde...
> 
> Et pour clean en ~1 mois tu as besoin de split raid (ce qui est relativement chiant et prend pas mal de temps). Tout est fait pour que les "gros joueurs" n'aient pas de contenus et jouent moins ( moins d'y passer 12h+ par jour).
> 
> C'est dommage quoi.


Certes mme si je ne vois pas trs bien le rapport avec la partie en gras de mon message que tu cites.

Ce n'est pas une question de vitesse de clean, ou de chianlie  organiser le truc, je n'ai tout simplement plus aucune motivation  tomber du boss absolument, comme je le disais , ce qui me plaisait au dpart de WoW, c'tait surtout de jouer avec certaines personnes, on cleanait en mme temps tant mieux (car bon, on tait pas casu pour autant) mais voil, sans ces personnes, le fait de clean le contenu en lui-mme, ne suffit plus  me garder sur le jeu.

Actuellement, il me suffirait de me reco  WoW pour avoir directement ma place dans une des premires guildes d'un serveur moyen, on aurait certes pas les first kill monde ou fr, mais au moins les first kill serveurs, mais mme a je m'enfou, aller faire des first kill avec 95% de gens que je ne connais pas, a n'a pas la mme "saveur". Alors oui, au bout d'un moment je finirais bien par les connaitre  force de joueur avec eux, mais ma motivation pour les mmo s'tiole bien plus vite que le temps de crer des liens en fait...

----------


## Iradrille

@Zirak, je pensais que ta perte de motivation venait de la "date de premption" sur le contenu.
Mais effectivement changer (ou retrouver) une guilde c'est chiant, ya une priode de quelques semaines o les mecs sont de simples inconnus.

L par contre, je vois pas de solution.
Ramener des amis IRL a marche pu  partir d'un certain age, les MMO a reste assez tabou et aprs 25/30 ans beaucoup passent  autre chose.

----------


## Zirak

> L par contre, je vois pas de solution.
> Ramener des amis IRL a marche pu  partir d'un certain age, les MMO a reste assez tabou et aprs 25/30 ans beaucoup passent  autre chose.


Oh je ne cherche plus de solutions, en gnral quand un mmo m'intresse un peu, je le test, j'y retrouve toujours des gens de Wow (que l'on se croise par hasard, ou que l'on ait dcid avec certains dont j'ai gard le contact irl d'y aller  3/4), on dlire le temps du lvling et puis arriv lvl max (pour ceux qui restent), on passe  autre chose...

Comme je le racontait dans ce fil  propos de FF14, j'ai un gros temps de jeu, donc je pourrais rejoindre une guilde HCG, mais je n'ai pas envie que le jeu devienne une obligation, je veux jouer  ce que j'ai envie, quand j'ai envie, et pas forcment devoir me connecter au mmo X, car il y a un raid ou que je dois aller farmer pour le raid. J'ai envie de pouvoir ne pas jouer  un jeu pendant X jours / semaines, et y retourner car j'en ai envie. Et a, ce n'est pas possible dans une guilde HCG. Mais  ct de a, ayant un gros temps de jeu, je monte "trop vite" pour une guilde de casu, et je m'y ennuie car je me retrouve seul HL avec personne avec qui aller en instance / raid.

En fait je suis un gros casse-couilles  ::D:

----------


## Gooby

Bon  part a, ceux qui en on marre de jouer seul  DotA/CS ou tout jeux comptitif en quipe, je suis assez disponible en ce moment. Mon quipe CS ayant disband, je cherche un nouveau point d'ancrage dans ce type de jeu et je me suis pas encore dcid; donc une game avec plaisir !

----------


## transgohan

> Oh je ne cherche plus de solutions, en gnral quand un mmo m'intresse un peu, je le test, j'y retrouve toujours des gens de Wow (que l'on se croise par hasard, ou que l'on ait dcid avec certains dont j'ai gard le contact irl d'y aller  3/4), on dlire le temps du lvling et puis arriv lvl max (pour ceux qui restent), on passe  autre chose...
> 
> Comme je le racontait dans ce fil  propos de FF14, j'ai un gros temps de jeu, donc je pourrais rejoindre une guilde HCG, mais je n'ai pas envie que le jeu devienne une obligation, je veux jouer  ce que j'ai envie, quand j'ai envie, et pas forcment devoir me connecter au mmo X, car il y a un raid ou que je dois aller farmer pour le raid. J'ai envie de pouvoir ne pas jouer  un jeu pendant X jours / semaines, et y retourner car j'en ai envie. Et a, ce n'est pas possible dans une guilde HCG. Mais  ct de a, ayant un gros temps de jeu, je monte "trop vite" pour une guilde de casu, et je m'y ennuie car je me retrouve seul HL avec personne avec qui aller en instance / raid.
> 
> En fait je suis un gros casse-couilles


Je comprends mme si pour moi c'est l'inverse.
Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour jouer, je n'aime pas finir un jeu trop rapidement.
Du coup je ne rejoins pas de groupe HCG car je fais en un mois ce qu'ils font en un weekend.
Je ne rejoins pas de guilde casu car je ne suis mme pas considr comme un casu...
Et je fini par jouer seul par priode.
Je ne le regrette pas mais c'est tout de mme dommage pour un jeu en ligne.  ::?:

----------


## GPPro

Perso a m'est difficile car le vocal m'est interdit en soire (ma fille a sa chambre dans la pice  cot de mon bureau). Sans vocal pk pas (enfin, sans micro pour moi, je peux toujours couter videmment), je suis un 2k scrub  DotA (solo, pas de party MMR - et depuis que la 6.84 est finie la mta ne me favorise pas vraiment :/) par contre je touche pas aux FPS... Je veux bien essayer mais l je suis un free kill assur  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

Quand mme WoW c'est le seul jeu o j'ai du faire un CV de gamer ^^

----------


## Gooby

Bah va pour une dota alors. J'ai un niveau plutt correct moi. Mon steam pour les intresser: Gubz (avatar: un petit bonhomme blanc avec une clope et un bret)

----------


## Kropernic

Y a pas des joueurs de unepic ici ??

J'ai fait ce jeu en lan avec ma compagne.  C'tait terrible  ::): 

Mais y a encore des donjons qui requiert d'tre plus qu' 2... Si jamais a tente quelqu'un ^^

----------


## GPPro

Mon steam doit tre furikawarisencha (pas d'avatar - faut que je vrifie pour le nom).

R0d fait pter ton steam je suis sr que t'as dj jou  DotA !

----------


## Zirak

Unepic je ne connais pas du tout, et pour dota, vous parlez bien du 2 ?  ::D: 

A la limite Dota2  l'occasion (si je me motive  rinstaller le jeu), mais bon, cela ne sera pas pour tout de suite, entre les jeux dj en cours, + si on s'organise nos petits tournois de Hearthstone, cela m'occupe dj bien assez comme a.

----------


## lper

Je te comprends Zirak, je suis un peu comme toi, mais d'un autre ct, le roaster devient intressant si tout le monde joue le jeu, hier par exemple raid off car il nous manquait 2 joueurs. ::calim2:: 
Moi je ne joue que vraiment trois soirs par semaine, c'est dj norme je trouve mais bon, c'est juste sur une priode, par contre quand je vois les mecs qui ont des rerolls  ne plus finir, moi dj 1 c'est largement suffisant.

----------


## Hizin

Unepic, je l'ai sur GoG.
Je ne savais mme pas qu'il y avait du multi dessus ^^"

----------


## Kropernic

C'est quoi dota ?  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Unepic, je l'ai sur GoG.
> Je ne savais mme pas qu'il y avait du multi dessus ^^"


Oui oui il y a.  Enfin, ce sont uniquement des donjons crer par des joueurs si j'ai bien compris.  Mais y en a des vraiment bien !

----------


## GPPro

> C'est quoi dota ?


C'est comme lol mais en mieux  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Unepic je ne connais pas du tout, et pour dota, vous parlez bien du 2 ? 
> 
> A la limite Dota2  l'occasion (si je me motive  rinstaller le jeu), mais bon, cela ne sera pas pour tout de suite, entre les jeux dj en cours, + si on s'organise nos petits tournois de Hearthstone, cela m'occupe dj bien assez comme a.


O steam donc dota2  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Je te comprends Zirak, je suis un peu comme toi, mais d'un autre ct, le roaster devient intressant si tout le monde joue le jeu, hier par exemple raid off car il nous manquait 2 joueurs.


bah le truc, c'est que contrairement  la priode o tu es tudiant / sans emploi, maintenant entre les gamins, les bouffes avec les amis, la femme / copine (qui n'est pas forcment gameuse), etc etc, mme si 3 soirs c'est loin d'tre norme, ce n'est pas toujours vident de les garantir. Et justement me connecter moyennement motiv, pour m'apercevoir que finalement on ne fait rien, car 1 ou 2 autres ont eu encore moins de motivation que moi, cela ne fait que me confirmer dans mon sentiment de ne plus m'investir, au moins je ne suis jamais du.  ::aie:: 





> Moi je ne joue que vraiment trois soirs par semaine, c'est dj norme je trouve mais bon, c'est juste sur une priode, par contre quand je vois les mecs qui ont des rerolls  ne plus finir, moi dj 1 c'est largement suffisant.


Ah bah quand j'ai arrt le jeu, j'avais un reroll de chaque classe lvl max + un 2me prtre lvl max, + les petits rerolls sur les serveurs  droite et  gauche pour causer avec les potes. je pouvais aller en raid avec pratiquement tous les persos, ce qui tait justement bien pratique pour les raids o on tait assez nombreux niveau joueurs mais o l'on avait certaines classes manquantes du fait des absences de certains membres.

Il n'y a qu' Pandaria o je n'ai pas jou assez pour les monter tous au nouveau palier. Et pas rejou depuis...


@Nhaps, pareil, il n'y a qu' Wow o j'ai fait quelques trucs, et encore c'est plus des succs d'estime, au dpart je n'tais pas sur un trs gros serveur, donc que des first kill serveur (et le first prtre  avoir le baton de qute pour moi ^^), on tait des HCG "dans la dconne", on tombait les boss sans forcment courir (par contre j'ai connu / jou avec / affront BestMarmotte sur Wow avant qu'il ne devienne BestMarmotte chez Millenium  ::mrgreen:: ).

Aprs j'ai chang de serveur pour passer sur un serveur un poil moins casu, o j'ai fait 1 ou 2 first kill FR  Kharazan, et puis aprs pareil, que des first kill serveur mais plus trop niveau national, (par contre on a eu le premier prtre 70 FR, et le 1er joueur 80 mondial ><). 

Et aprs en pr-retraite, je suis retourn sur mon vieux serveur avec mes coupaings qui m'avaient spamm ma boite mail de "sort de rsurrection" pour que je revienne jouer, mais c'tait beaucoup plus dtendu, donc pas fait grand chose de notable.   

En fait le seul truc dont je suis un tant soit peu fier, c'est qu' Wow, et dans tous les autres MMO que j'ai test, ( part 2/3 sur des mmo ou ne je ne suis pas rest longtemps), j'ai t officier/Class Lead/raid lead ou GM (et administrateur du forum en gnral) de toutes les guildes o je suis pass, et pas parce que je connaissais le GM ou autres, mais par mon investissement, mon "gameplay", ma disponibilit pour les autres, etc etc, les gens mettaient leur confiance en moi et je faisais fructifier tout a relativement bien niveau rsultats. 

Et avoir plusieurs dizaines de personnes qui te font confiance, mettent leur temps de jeu entre tes mains, et te remercient pour ton boulot, et que tout ce petit monde devient des amis irl, avec qui tu passes des moments, que tu vois grandir leurs enfants, qui t'invitent  leur mariage, etc etc, a vaut tous les kills du monde. ::oops:: 


Sinon plus rcemment, rien de notable  part quelques partis de heroes of the storm en Stream avec Lorgard et Manta. En fait ma liste d'amis sur Steam se rsume  un pote de Wow, Lorgard de chez O'Gaming et notre Kropernic ici prsent (vous savez le sex toy jaune qui dit n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: ). Non je ne suis pas asocial .  ::aie:: 

(D'ailleurs en ajouter 5/6 d'entre vous sur battlenet, a m'a fait tout bizarre, je n'ai plus l'habitude  ::D: ).

----------


## Kropernic

on dirait presque une pub pour la carte visa  ::mouarf:: 

(du moins, a m'y a fait penser ^^)

----------


## r0d

> Mon steam doit tre furikawarisencha (pas d'avatar - faut que je vrifie pour le nom).
> 
> R0d fait pter ton steam je suis sr que t'as dj jou  DotA !


H non, je n'ai jamais jou  dota. C'est grave docteur?  ::aie:: 
Pour moi steam c'est juste une application qui me permet d'acheter des jeux. Je l'utilise genre 2 fois par an. Je ne comprends donc pas ce que vous voulez dire par "fait pter ton steam". Dois-je comprendre que c'est galement une sorte de rseau social type facebook?

En fait, j'ai toujours deux ou trois jeux auxquels je vais jouer quelques annes, et pendant ce temps, je ne joue pas  d'autres jeux. J'ai donc jou  trs peu de jeux diffrents.

----------


## Gooby

L'interface Blizzard est assez semblable  celle de steam r0d (vu que tu es dj familier de celle de Bnet). Donc si tu nous donnes ton pseudo steam, on va pouvoir te retrouver. (Et faire une dota pendant qu'on y est  ::aie:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Dois-je comprendre que c'est galement une sorte de rseau social type facebook?


Type Facebook je n'irai pas jusque la mais presque, mme si l'interface ressemble en effet pas mal  celle de Battlenet comme l'a dit Gooby, sur Steam tu peux :

- ajouter des amis, voir dans quel jeu ils sont (comme dans Battlenet) , et mme directement observer leur partie voir les rejoindre en jeu.
- toutes les stats que tu vois pour toi (temps de jeu pass par jeu, succs dbloqus, etc etc), tu peux les voir pour les autres (ce qui permet de voir  quoi jouent tes potes, et te donner des ides de jeu) 
- il y a un gestionnaire de capture d'cran intgr (et comme sur FB, tes amis peuvent voir et commenter tes captures d'crans (que tu peux directement publier sur les rseaux sociaux bien entendu...))
- un tchat comme dans Battlenet
etc etc

----------


## Kropernic

> sur Steam tu peux :
> 
> - ajouter des amis, voir dans quel jeu ils sont (comme dans Battlenet) , et mme directement observer leur partie voir les rejoindre en jeu.c


WTF ?  Je ne savais pas a !!!  

L'autorisation du joueur observ est demand ?  Ca peut tre pratique pour certains jeux ^^

----------


## Zirak

> L'autorisation du joueur observ est demand ?  Ca peut tre pratique pour certains jeux ^^


tu as une option "rejoindre la partie" (si tu as toi aussi le jeux d'install), mais certains jeux tant solo je prsume que tu peux donc aller observer la partie de ton ami, sinon je ne vois pas l'intrt du bouton ? Je testerai ce soir.

Aprs je ne sais pas si cela demande l'autorisation mais cela doit au minimum te le signaler, comme sur Hearthstone, je pense.

----------


## Gooby

a ne demande pas d'autorisation, et a ne le signale pas, mais ce n'est pas possible sur tout type de jeu/parties.

Edit: je parle pour ce que j'ai dj test, Dota2, CSGO

----------


## Kropernic

Bon, un cas concret.

Je suis sur FTL, Zirak le voit et clique sur ce fameux bouton.  Que se passe-t-il vu que FTL est un jeu solo ?
Ca lance FTL pour que Zirak puisse jouer dans son coin aussiCa stream mon cran vers celui de Zirak (en m'avertissant ou pas)Ca l'envoi promener en lui disant qu'il devrait savoir que FTL est un jeu solo vu qu'il a le jeu

----------


## GPPro

C'est possible pour tout ce qui est bas sur Source (le moteur de Valve, donc CS:GO, DotA2, Hal Life 3 - naaaaan je dconne) mais pour les autres jeux a m'tonnerait fortement. Il faut qu'ils aient un mcanisme de viewer intgr.

----------


## Gooby

> Bon, un cas concret.
> 
> Je suis sur FTL, Zirak le voit et clique sur ce fameux bouton.  Que se passe-t-il vu que FTL est un jeu solo ?
> Ca lance FTL pour que Zirak puisse jouer dans son coin aussiCa stream mon cran vers celui de Zirak (en m'avertissant ou pas)Ca l'envoi promener en lui disant qu'il devrait savoir que FTL est un jeu solo vu qu'il a le jeu


La rponse D  ::aie:: 

En clair, je suis pratiquement sr que sans tre relayer par une plateforme streaming, les jeux indpendants n'ont pas possibilits de retransmettre  un tiers. Des jeux un peu plus gros, mme solo, je pense que certains laissent la possibilit d'observer le jeu. Cela dit, cela ncessite le jeu.

Typiquement si tu veux me regarder jouer sur CSGO, soit tu possde le jeu, et si tu dsires m'observer cela va lancer le jeu et tu observeras ma partie comme si tu y tais toi mme (avec 2 minutes de dlai, car c'est un jeu comptitif).
Si tu ne possdes pas le jeu, l, a va me demander si je dsire retransmettre a via une du streaming, et l, via la plateforme steam, tu pourras m'observer. Cette deuxime option est gourmande en CG et en bande passante  ::aie:: 

J'ai pas plus d'indices sur les jeux solo, le seul auquel j'y joue (et qui n'est pas vraiment solo) c'est Diablo3  ::aie::  sinon rien depuis des annes

----------


## Nhaps

Observer ca lance juste le mode observer dans les jeux qui l'ont, donc CS, dota j'imagine. sinon l'option ne sera mme pas proposer.

Sinon je crois que je me mettre  city skylines pendant mes congs dbut fvrier, ce city builder me fait de l'oeil depuis fort longtemps. Et il va y avoir l'ajout de la neige, et de la consommation des immeubles en nergie :p

----------


## Iradrille

> a ne demande pas d'autorisation, et a ne le signale pas, mais ce n'est pas possible sur tout type de jeu/parties.
> 
> Edit: je parle pour ce que j'ai dj test, Dota2, CSGO


Possible d'empcher a ? Je jouer sans pouvoir tre observ ?




> Half Life 3


Half Life 3 confirmed.

(D'ailleurs, un Portal 3 ou HL3 a ferait bien plaisir... edit: ou les deux  ::aie:: )

----------


## Gooby

> Possible d'empcher a ? Je jouer sans pouvoir tre observ ?


En match public non. Parce que les parties sont regardables sans passer par un joueur en spcifique.

----------


## Zirak

Je ferais des tests sur jeu solo avec Kropernic au pire.

D'ailleurs en parlant de Steam, si quelqu'un a un jeu sympa achet en pack dont il lui resterait un exemplaire  offrir, j'ai un exemplaire de Civilization 4 qui traine  changer / donner si jamais  ::D:

----------


## r0d

On peut se prter des jeux avec steam?
J'ai entendu dire des trucs l-dessus, mais je me souviens plus si c'tait possible ou pas.
Parce que j'ai quelques jeux auxquels je ne joue pas, par exemple civ V, HOMM VII, Tropico (je sais plus combien, le dernier).

----------


## Gooby

Il y a effectivement moyen de partager des jeux sur steam. Je ne sais plus comment on fait par contre

----------


## Zirak

Prter / partager je ne sais pas, aprs on peut donner (via des coupons comme mon cas, j'ai achet le pack Civilization avec plusieurs pisodes et des add-ons, mais j'avais dj le 4, du coup j'ai reu un coupon cadeau pour offrir le jeu) / offrir (directement  l'achat) des jeux oui.

----------


## Gooby

> Mon steam doit tre furikawarisencha (pas d'avatar - faut que je vrifie pour le nom).
> 
> R0d fait pter ton steam je suis sr que t'as dj jou  DotA !


Fonctionne pas ! C'est ton pseudo ou ton nom de compte? maintenant c'est le pseudo qu'il faut donner  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> La rponse D 
> 
> En clair, je suis pratiquement sr que sans tre relayer par une plateforme streaming, les jeux indpendants n'ont pas possibilits de retransmettre  un tiers. Des jeux un peu plus gros, mme solo, je pense que certains laissent la possibilit d'observer le jeu. Cela dit, cela ncessite le jeu.
> 
> Typiquement si tu veux me regarder jouer sur CSGO, soit tu possde le jeu, et si tu dsires m'observer cela va lancer le jeu et tu observeras ma partie comme si tu y tais toi mme (avec 2 minutes de dlai, car c'est un jeu comptitif).
> Si tu ne possdes pas le jeu, l, a va me demander si je dsire retransmettre a via une du streaming, et l, via la plateforme steam, tu pourras m'observer. Cette deuxime option est gourmande en CG et en bande passante 
> 
> J'ai pas plus d'indices sur les jeux solo, le seul auquel j'y joue (et qui n'est pas vraiment solo) c'est Diablo3  sinon rien depuis des annes


Je confirme tout a, et c'est pareil pour les jeux solo, on a fait le test avec Kropernic, quand j'ai voulu l'observer alors qu'il jouait  FTL, cela lui a demand de lancer un stream via Steam, et j'ai ainsi pu effectivement regarder sa partie.

----------


## GPPro

> Fonctionne pas ! C'est ton pseudo ou ton nom de compte? maintenant c'est le pseudo qu'il faut donner


Mon pseudo c'est Furikawari

----------


## LawNasK

> On peut se prter des jeux avec steam?


Oui on peut, mais c'est assez peu pratique.
Il faut activer le mode famille, mettre le compte Steam "de rception" dedans, puis choisir le jeu  partager.
Il doit y avoir des tutos sur internet, je ne pense pas avoir trouv a tout seul (mais a remonte, donc je ne me souviens plus).

----------


## Hizin

savoir qu'on peut aussi streamer des jeux via Steam.
J'ai un ami qui m'a stream le dernier Batman sans le vouloir, et j'ai pu voir un let's play d'un pote sur Mad Max ainsi.

On peut aussi faire un autre type de streaming (je ne sais pas comment a s'appelle) : je laisse mon Pc avec Steam et mes jeux allum chez moi. Je me connecte sur un autre Pc  mon compte Steam via l'application Steam, je peux lancer les jeux que j'ai d'install sur mon Pc chez moi et jouer sur le second Pc, le flux vido tait conduit par internet (idem pour les inputs).
Bon... pour l'avoir test vite fait, a ramait beaucoup trop avec la fibre, m'enfin...

Pour les jeux multi ayant l'option "rejoindre", je rajoute les Borderlands.

----------


## Kropernic

> Oui on peut, mais c'est assez peu pratique.
> Il faut activer le mode famille, mettre le compte Steam "de rception" dedans, puis choisir le jeu  partager.
> Il doit y avoir des tutos sur internet, je ne pense pas avoir trouv a tout seul (mais a remonte, donc je ne me souviens plus).


Le mode famille ??

Va falloir que je regarde ce truc... Ca m'vitera de devoir me connecter sur le compte de ma compagne et inversment...

----------


## LawNasK

> Pour les jeux multi ayant l'option "rejoindre", je rajoute les Borderlands.


Les Call of Duty aussi, en passant.





> Le mode famille ??
> 
> Va falloir que je regarde ce truc... Ca m'vitera de devoir me connecter sur le compte de ma compagne et inversment...


La page Steam qui prsente la chose

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Juste pour dire que j'ai test le mode famille et que c'est juste hyper chiant en fait.

Sinon, ce matin dans le train, j'ai test Crypt of the necrodancer.

Jeu ind bien dlire et bien dur.  Dconseill aux personnes n'ayant pas le sens du rythme (je ralise en crivant ceci que c'est p-e pour a que je le trouve dur  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

> Hello,
> 
> Juste pour dire que j'ai test le mode famille et que c'est juste hyper chiant en fait.
> 
> Sinon, ce matin dans le train, j'ai test Crypt of the necrodancer.
> 
> Jeu ind bien dlire et bien dur.  Dconseill aux personnes n'ayant pas le sens du rythme (je ralise en crivant ceci que c'est p-e pour a que je le trouve dur )


mais non c'est pas dur roooh :p

----------


## LawNasK

> Juste pour dire que j'ai test le mode famille et que c'est juste hyper chiant en fait.


Devoir rentrer le code PIN  chaque fois me gave aussi ^_^





> Sinon, ce matin dans le train, j'ai test Crypt of the necrodancer.


J'ai beaucoup aim ce jeu. La bande son est excellente.
Si tu n'a pas le sens du rythme, il y a un personnage qui n'y est pas sensible (Bard, je crois)

----------


## Kropernic

> J'ai beaucoup aim ce jeu. La bande son est excellente.
> Si tu n'a pas le sens du rythme, il y a un personnage qui n'y est pas sensible (Bard, je crois)


Bin je pense (pensais?) l'avoir...  J'y ai juste 30 min, on verra.

Y a un systme de sauvegarde ?  Au moment de devoir quitter le jeu car j'arrivais  ma gare de destination, j'ai cherch un point de menu correspondant et je n'ai pas trouv.

C'est p-e automatique quand on finit une zone ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Y a un systme de sauvegarde ?


La sauvegarde est automatique et synchronise avec Steam Cloud

----------


## Kropernic

> La sauvegarde est automatique et synchronise avec Steam Cloud


Dois-je comprendre qu'il n'y en a pas en mode hors ligne ??

----------


## LawNasK

> Dois-je comprendre qu'il n'y en a pas en mode hors ligne ??


Si, mais si tu joues sur plusieurs ordinateurs/OS, tu n'auras pas la mme sauvegarde. Dans ce cas, Steam te demandera quelle sauvegarde tu veux garder quand tu retrouveras internet (et si tu veux continuer  synchroniser, on peut l'enlever dans les paramtres du jeu), car il n'enregistre qu'une sauvegarde par compte.

Ha, et je suis parti du postulat que tu as acquis le jeu par Steam comme tu en parlais juste avant, mes excuses si ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Kropernic

> Si, mais si tu joues sur plusieurs ordinateurs/OS, tu n'auras pas la mme sauvegarde. Dans ce cas, Steam te demandera quelle sauvegarde tu veux garder quand tu retrouveras internet (et si tu veux continuer  synchroniser, on peut l'enlever dans les paramtres du jeu), car il n'enregistre qu'une sauvegarde par compte.
> 
> Ha, et je suis parti du postulat que tu as acquis le jeu par Steam comme tu en parlais juste avant, mes excuses si ce n'est pas le cas.


Oui ok, comme n'importe quel autre jeu steam quoi ^^.

J'avais eu peur que tu veuilles dire qu'il fallait absolument jouer en ligne pour avoir une sauvegarde... On ne sait jamais ^^

----------


## Lyche

Et voil, je suis le premier  en parler. J'ai craqu pour XCOM2. Comme toujours de toute faon, j'ai fais presque tous les jeux de la franchise depuis 1994 et la version PSOne de X-COM Ennemy Unknown.

Alors, je n'y ai jou que 8h j'ai fait 6missions (ouais!! elles sont super longues parce que je prends vraiment du temps dans mes dplacement et dans mes tirs pour viter les pertes!)
- Trs bonne suite, bien que je trouve, encore une fois, la base trop petite. C'est une manie depuis les dernires versions de limiter les joueurs en terme de base... Faut dire qu'avec les anciennes versions, ils devaient pas apprcier les gens qui abusaient un peu dans le nombre de bases et dans le fric faits sur les reventes de matos.
- Un scnario classique, les alien nous ont envahis, on est les rsistants!
- Graphiquement il dchire, mais, hlas, ma machine ne suit plus je suis oblig de jouer en LOW  ::(: 
- Manque un peu de gestion de base, j'apprciais vraiment le ct "j'ai besoin de faire du fric pour survivre", l, je trouve que c'est moins prsent.
- Manque de soldat dans les missions... Le jeu de 1994 permettait des combats gigantesques avec jusqu' 32 XCOM en jeu !! (le must tait quand mme 24 + 2 Tanks  ::aie:: )
- La liste des comptences des persos est vraiment bien. Plus besoin de galrer 2 niveaux avec un sniper pour avoir la vision partage!! Le ranger qui a dsormais une attaque de corps  corps qui rox du poney ! Le mdic, qui peut aussi tre un Hacker ! et qui s'amuse avec son tit drone super pratique!

Bref, pleins de nouveauts,  tester pour les fan de jeux strat en tour par tour  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Perso j'ai rcup l'accs  Overwatch, pour l'instant je n'ai eu le temps que de faire 2/3 games contre l'IA pour dcouvrir le jeu.

C'est jouli, a  l'air assez nerveux (les parties sont assez courtes, 5/6mn par manche je crois (2 manches par game)), bien qu'un peu fouillis par moment quand il y a des pouvoirs qui partent de tous les cts.

Pour l'instant, le seul GROS reproche :

le jeu est en QWERTY, et la sauvegarde de la rassignation des touches dans les options ne fonctionne pas... 

Bon, un petit coup de alt+maj pour passer le clavier en QWERTY rsout le problme, mais aprs ne comptez plus communiquer par crit avec vos teammates.

Et le fait qu'on ne puisse pas courir aussi... Il y a bien certains persos qui peuvent monter sur les murs, se propulser dans les airs ou sauter trs haut, mais pour certains, on a un peu l'impression de se trainer, et on perd un temps fou  retourner dans l'action depuis la zone de dpart sur certaines maps. (Ou alors cela vient du problme de binding et je n'ai pas trouv le bon bouton  ::aie:: ).

----------


## LawNasK

> le jeu est en QWERTY, et la sauvegarde de la rassignation des touches dans les options ne fonctionne pas...


C'est une spcialit de Blizzard ^_^

----------


## Lyche

faut acheter un nostromo !!  ::P:  (quoi je fais de la pub!!?)

----------


## Nhaps

Quand tu voies encore l'tat de Heroes of the Storm, avec la touche chap qui ne fait rien, et l'attribution des touches il y a plusieurs mois qui taient simplement horrible...
On sent que chez Blizzard l'IHM c'est  la fin ^^

----------


## Gooby

Dans la plupart des jeux blizzard, echap ne sert jamais  rien. Le menu est  F10 comme sur warcraft 3 et starcraft. Donc a ne risque pas de changer sur HotS

----------


## Lyche

sur Diablo, a ouvre le menu de sortie de parties ^_^ mais en gnrale, quand tu quittes une game, tu fais ALT-F4 parce que a fait 10h que t'es dessus  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> Dans la plupart des jeux blizzard, echap ne sert jamais  rien. Le menu est  F10 comme sur warcraft 3 et starcraft. Donc a ne risque pas de changer sur HotS


Dans SC2, chap permet de dslectionner

----------


## Alvaten

> Dans la plupart des jeux blizzard, echap ne sert jamais  rien. Le menu est  F10 comme sur warcraft 3 et starcraft. Donc a ne risque pas de changer sur HotS


Il me semble qu'au dbut d'HotS la touche "esc" ouvrait le menu. Ce n'est que plus tard qu'ils l'ont pass sur F10. Et sur ma version de War3 il me semble bien que c'est aussi esc qui est utilise ...

----------


## Gooby

> Il me semble qu'au dbut d'HotS la touche "esc" ouvrait le menu. Ce n'est que plus tard qu'ils l'ont pass sur F10. Et sur ma version de War3 il me semble bien que c'est aussi esc qui est utilise ...


J'ai pass beaucoup de temps sur war3 + frozen, et je suis sr que F10 permet d'accder au menu et pas chap dans l'dition standard du jeu !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nhaps

Et vive les chevaucheurs de loup <3

----------


## Alvaten

> J'ai pass beaucoup de temps sur war3 + frozen, et je suis sr que F10 permet d'accder au menu et pas chap dans l'dition standard du jeu !


Oui en effet c'est une erreur de ma part. Mais pour Hots je reste persuad qu'au dbut c'tait pas le cas, je me souvient avoir cherch le menu aprs un MJ  ::P:

----------


## Kropernic

Je viens de tester le necrodancer en coop locale...  ::vomi::

----------


## LawNasK

> Je viens de tester le necrodancer en coop locale...


Ouais, non, faut pas. C'est affreux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Je suis sur la srie Trine en ce moment.

Jeux de plate-forme ind. Vous connaissez ?

----------


## Hizin

Fini les 2 premiers avec des amis en tant que mage. De bonnes barres de rire (surtout lorsque l'on retirer les plates-formes, gniark), mais le jeu est un peu trop facilit avec un mage permanent (la marche des Walkyries avec une plate-forme, le Guerrier et la Voleuse dessus.).

A priori, le 3 n'est pas trs bien... faudra qu'on le test quand il sera en promo.

----------


## Lyche

> Fini les 2 premiers avec des amis en tant que mage. De bonnes barres de rire (surtout lorsque l'on retirer les plates-formes, gniark), mais le jeu est un peu trop facilit avec un mage permanent (la marche des Walkyries avec une plate-forme, le Guerrier et la Voleuse dessus.).
> 
> A priori, le 3 n'est pas trs bien... faudra qu'on le test quand il sera en promo.


Je confirme... c'est du rchauff et c'est beaucoup moins bien anim  ::(: 

sachant que j'ai fait les 2 premiers en platine, j'ai pas pu faire le platine sur le 3 il m'a soul  ::(:

----------


## Nhaps

Je me rappelle avoir fait le 1 avec un pote, lui contrler la souris et moi le clavier  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Je me rappelle avoir fait le 1 avec un pote, lui contrler la souris et moi le clavier


ouais  ::aie::  a marche aussi. J'avoue avoir prfr la version console  ::):

----------


## Grogro

Visiblement la srie a eu du succs.  ::aie:: 

J'ai fini le premier  100% ( part quelques achvement un peu chelou), sans grande difficult.

Le troisime est artistiquement dans la mme ligne que les 2 autres, tout aussi beau, avec le mme sens du level design, mais, plate-forme 3D oblige, la gestion de la camra est calamiteuse. Le jeu est pas fini (doit y avoir le tiers des niveaux prvus et a finit sur un cliffhanger). Et le gameplay a t simplifi. Il vaut quand mme largement le coup en promo.

Ils se sont plants avec le passage  la troad en fait. Ils ont explos leur budget et se sont pris le mur en pleine chetron. Trine 3 a cot 5 millions d'euros. Pour un jeu qui se finit en 6 heures.

----------


## r0d

Quelqu'un a test xcom2?

----------


## Zirak

> Quelqu'un a test xcom2?





> Et voil, je suis le premier  en parler. J'ai craqu pour XCOM2. Comme toujours de toute faon, j'ai fais presque tous les jeux de la franchise depuis 1994 et la version PSOne de X-COM Ennemy Unknown.
> 
> Alors, je n'y ai jou que 8h j'ai fait 6missions (ouais!! elles sont super longues parce que je prends vraiment du temps dans mes dplacement et dans mes tirs pour viter les pertes!)
> - Trs bonne suite, bien que je trouve, encore une fois, la base trop petite. C'est une manie depuis les dernires versions de limiter les joueurs en terme de base... Faut dire qu'avec les anciennes versions, ils devaient pas apprcier les gens qui abusaient un peu dans le nombre de bases et dans le fric faits sur les reventes de matos.
> - Un scnario classique, les alien nous ont envahis, on est les rsistants!
> - Graphiquement il dchire, mais, hlas, ma machine ne suit plus je suis oblig de jouer en LOW 
> - Manque un peu de gestion de base, j'apprciais vraiment le ct "j'ai besoin de faire du fric pour survivre", l, je trouve que c'est moins prsent.
> - Manque de soldat dans les missions... Le jeu de 1994 permettait des combats gigantesques avec jusqu' 32 XCOM en jeu !! (le must tait quand mme 24 + 2 Tanks )
> - La liste des comptences des persos est vraiment bien. Plus besoin de galrer 2 niveaux avec un sniper pour avoir la vision partage!! Le ranger qui a dsormais une attaque de corps  corps qui rox du poney ! Le mdic, qui peut aussi tre un Hacker ! et qui s'amuse avec son tit drone super pratique!
> ...

----------


## r0d

::oops::

----------


## r0d

> Et voil, je suis le premier  en parler. J'ai craqu pour XCOM2. Comme toujours de toute faon, j'ai fais presque tous les jeux de la franchise depuis 1994 et la version PSOne de X-COM Ennemy Unknown.
> 
> Alors, je n'y ai jou que 8h j'ai fait 6missions (ouais!! elles sont super longues parce que je prends vraiment du temps dans mes dplacement et dans mes tirs pour viter les pertes!)
> - Trs bonne suite, bien que je trouve, encore une fois, la base trop petite. C'est une manie depuis les dernires versions de limiter les joueurs en terme de base... Faut dire qu'avec les anciennes versions, ils devaient pas apprcier les gens qui abusaient un peu dans le nombre de bases et dans le fric faits sur les reventes de matos.
> - Un scnario classique, les alien nous ont envahis, on est les rsistants!
> - Graphiquement il dchire, mais, hlas, ma machine ne suit plus je suis oblig de jouer en LOW 
> - Manque un peu de gestion de base, j'apprciais vraiment le ct "j'ai besoin de faire du fric pour survivre", l, je trouve que c'est moins prsent.
> - Manque de soldat dans les missions... Le jeu de 1994 permettait des combats gigantesques avec jusqu' 32 XCOM en jeu !! (le must tait quand mme 24 + 2 Tanks )
> - La liste des comptences des persos est vraiment bien. Plus besoin de galrer 2 niveaux avec un sniper pour avoir la vision partage!! Le ranger qui a dsormais une attaque de corps  corps qui rox du poney ! Le mdic, qui peut aussi tre un Hacker ! et qui s'amuse avec son tit drone super pratique!
> ...


Moi aussi j'y ai jou un peu ces derniers jours... je l'ai fini en mode vtran  ::oops:: 
note: le mode vtran c'est difficult 2 sur 4, donc plutt facile, et c'est pourtant hyper, hyper difficile.

Mon avis perso: 
le meilleur jeu de tous les temps tait xcom enemy unknown (1994) sur ps1.
le deuxime meilleur jeu de tous les temps c'est xcom2 (2016).
Comment a je m'emballe?  ::aie:: 
Oui j'exagre certainement, mais tout de mme, je me rgale avec XCOM2.
J'ai les mmes critiques que toi: pas assez de gestion de base, revenus tout a. C'est bien dommage, mais ils ont focalis sur les combats tactiques. C'est un choix, qui me faisait trs peur, mais finalement je ne suis pas du parce que l'ensemble reste tout de mme impeccable.

----------


## GPPro

Sur PS1 ??? Quelle hrsie...

----------


## r0d

C'est dans les vieilles marmites qu'on fait les meilleures soupes!  :;):

----------


## GPPro

Bah c'est surtout qu' la base c'est un jeu PC.

----------


## Lyche

> Moi aussi j'y ai jou un peu ces derniers jours... je l'ai fini en mode vtran 
> note: le mode vtran c'est difficult 2 sur 4, donc plutt facile, et c'est pourtant hyper, hyper difficile.
> 
> Mon avis perso: 
> le meilleur jeu de tous les temps tait xcom enemy unknown (1994) sur ps1.
> le deuxime meilleur jeu de tous les temps c'est xcom2 (2016).
> Comment a je m'emballe? 
> Oui j'exagre certainement, mais tout de mme, je me rgale avec XCOM2.
> J'ai les mmes critiques que toi: pas assez de gestion de base, revenus tout a. C'est bien dommage, mais ils ont focalis sur les combats tactiques. C'est un choix, qui me faisait trs peur, mais finalement je ne suis pas du parce que l'ensemble reste tout de mme impeccable.


Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi! Bon sang que je m'clatais  faire des bases pour fabriquer des armes laser et les revendre, me taper des budgets de 12Milliards par mois juste parce que j'avais pu revendre 1000 fusil laser  ::P: 
Pour le ct hrsie, c'tait avant tout un jeu PC qui a t adapt sur PSOne. Ils sont trouvables sur steam pour 5-10 (XCOM - Enemy Unknown, XCOM - Apocalypse etc..) Y'en a 5 avant le XCOM parut rcemment. (qui est d'ailleurs un reboot de licence)

Bref, Ils ne pouvaient pas autoriser une telle chose  nouveau, les enfoirs comme moi auraient fait pter les stats du jeu (parce que j'ai abus sur XCOM 1994  ::aie:: )



Je dcid de tester le jeu en mode 3/4 (mode XCOM)... J'ai pas t du du voyage...
Des statistiques fausses -> 2 tours  80%+ de toucher 10 rats.. a fait plaisir
Des dommages faits plus bas que les dommages "potentiels" affichs. Bref, il y a quelques "malus" appliqus  la difficults qui ne sont pas pris en compte dans les statistiques affiches, et c'est pnible.

Bref, je pense qu'il manque quelques grammes d'quilibrages mais a devrait se rsoudre sous peu. En attendant, trs trs bon jeu!

Edit : Pour une liste exhaustive des X-COM ou UFO (qui sont de la mme veine mais pas tout  fait aussi bons  mon got)
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-COM

----------


## Deaf

> Je dcid de tester le jeu en mode 3/4 (mode XCOM)... J'ai pas t du du voyage...
> Des statistiques fausses -> 2 tours  80%+ de toucher 10 rats.. a fait plaisir
> Des dommages faits plus bas que les dommages "potentiels" affichs. Bref, il y a quelques "malus" appliqus  la difficults qui ne sont pas pris en compte dans les statistiques affiches, et c'est pnible.


C'est l'affichage des stats qui est buggu ou bien c'est le niveau de difficult qui fait que le ct alatoire est truqu?
Perso, j'ai horreur des jeux qui se contentent de biaiser l'alatoire ou de donner des bonus normes pour augmenter la difficult.
Y'a pas moyen de se pencher sur une IA digne de ce nom? (non, a demande du temps donc de l'argent, gnagnagna...)

C'tait mon petit coup de gueule...  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> C'est l'affichage des stats qui est buggu ou bien c'est le niveau de difficult qui fait que le ct alatoire est truqu?
> Perso, j'ai horreur des jeux qui se contentent de biaiser l'alatoire ou de donner des bonus normes pour augmenter la difficult.
> Y'a pas moyen de se pencher sur une IA digne de ce nom? (non, a demande du temps donc de l'argent, gnagnagna...)
> 
> C'tait mon petit coup de gueule...


Et bien vois tu, je n'en sais rien. Je pense qu'un malus est appliqu par la difficult mais qu'il n'est pas traduit dans l'affichage.
Comme j'expliquais, je suis rompu  ce genre de jeux depuis la version PSO en 1994, j'ai pris l'habitude d'assurer mes victoires par les positionnements, les destructions de dcors pour favoriser les tir.
Je tire rarement  moins de 75-80% juste parce que.. bah a touche pas assez.. Et l, j'ai fais des tests, faudrait que je stream un coup pour montrer ce dont je parle, et sincrement, 2 tours de tirs  88%+ qui ratent, c'est juste nawak!! Je n'ai jamais vu a. Alors quand tu joues en Homme de fer, je te garantis que ta mission est perdue  ::(: 

Pour l'IA, elle est particulirement vicieuse et bien pense ! J'ai vu le PC m'attirer dans des "piges" ou tu dbarques tu penses avoir un mort  faire et tu te retrouves entour de chrysalides et autres joyeusts -_-

Le jeux est vraiment dur, mais, ce problme de stats me sors par les yeux  ::(:

----------


## Lyche

Bon.. Avec du retard parce que le jeu n'est pas sorti en 2016, un petit retour sur witcher 3..







Globalement, le jeu est bon, il est beau, le scnario et sympa, bien que,  mon got, il aurait mrit un "2me CD" et quelque chose de plus pouss avec Ciri.
Je regrette particulirement l'impossibilit de faire les qutes au bon niveau. Y'en a tellement (et je me suis amus  toutes les faire ou presque) que lorsque tu finis certaines qutes, elles sont 15 niveaux en dessous de toi..
Le Bleeding est un foutu gamebreaker... Mme le boss de fin n'y est pas immunis et il prends de sacres bananes avec..
Le jeu est un peu trop facile en mode 3/4
Le combat de fin est inexistant -_- Le boss prends les break et si vous grez bien, il peut ne pas placer d'attaques.. La 2me partie a t inexistante, il n'avait plus de HP et bref.. grosse dception..
Manque de carte, elles sont grandes, mais pleines de vide!! La seule chose qui tiens le jeux presque en vie sur la fin c'est les "?"  chercher.. Et encore, les caches de bandit dans l'eau, c'est vite lassant.

Au final, j'ai termin le jeu il me restait 24 "?"  dcouvrir, j'ai pt le boss avec l'quipement du chat de maitre et et recommenc en NG+ et.. bah c'est pareil mais niveau 30+ j'ai trouv a lourd... 
Bon jeu, qui reste  faire, mais.. Encore une fois les dev ne se sont pas mouill. Trop d'enjeu financier, avec une page de crdit qui dure 10 minutes tellement il y a de monde, qu'on en fait des jeux lisses et "simples" pour les vendre  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

Bon j'ai test X-Com2 aussi mais pas assez pour en faire une critique, (j'ai du faire que 3/4 missions pour l'instant), mais sinon, a s'annonce effectivement sympa.

Sinon ce week-end j'ai galement test un petit rpg-sandbox avec 2 potes : "Portal Knight", jouable jusqu' 4 en coop.

Le jeu est seulement en early-access (et donc pas fini), mais il y a dj de quoi s'amuser. Bon graphiquement, c'est du MineCraft / Cube World (mme si je le trouve quand mme plus joli que ce dernier, il pique quand mme beaucoup moins les yeux).

En gros au dpart, on fait son perso, on choisi sa classe (guerrier / archer / mage), puis on se lance. On peut lancer une partie prive, ou une rejoignable par des amis, ou une rejoignable par tout le monde. Sachant que  chaque lancement de jeu vous pouvez repasser de l'un  l'autre :

par exemple, je gnre une monde A pour jouer en solo avec mon mage le jour 1. Le jour 2, je peux relancer mon monde A "priv" en mode multi pour que mes potes puissent jouer avec moi. Le jour 3, je peux retourner sur ce monde A avec un autre perso que j'aurai cr de nouveau en priv. Je peux galement aller jouer mon mage sur le monde B d'un ami ou d'un inconnu. Etc Etc. On peut avoir plusieurs persos / mondes de crs en mme temps.

Quand on lance une partie, cela gnre un monde compos de plusieurs les (volantes), que l'on atteint via des portails magiques. La premire map est une sorte de petit tutorial (craft / donjon / activation des portails). Et aprs c'est parti, il faut explorer les diffrentes iles, aller tuer les boss, crafter son ou ses campement(s), son quipement, etc etc (il n'y a ni village ni PNJ, ni vendeurs).  

Bon, comme tous les jeux du genre, je pense que c'est quand mme un peu plus fun, en coop avec du vocal, qu'en solo (o cela doit tre lgrement rptitif).

Seuls points noirs de cet early-acces pour l'instant : 

- le tp se fait en groupe, un joueur ne peux pas retourner sur la map o le camp a t tabli pour vider ses sacs en solo. 
- on peut esquiver les attaques ennemies, par contre, une esquive ne peut se lancer que s'il n'y a aucune action en cours, du coup on perd le temps de faire 1 ou 2 attaques  chaque fois qu'on doit esquiver.
- comme le monde est hberg chez un des joueurs, il faut ne faut pas avoir une connexion de campagnard si vous hbergez une partie  3/4, car a lag un peu (encore que sur ce point, pour l'instant,  je ne sais pas si cela vient du jeu, ou de la connexion).

----------


## Nhaps

The Witness, Jonathan Blow.

Jeu dnigme, seul sur une le et  vous de savoir ce que vous devez faire.
Des labyrinthes  en creuver, si vous aimez les jeux dnigmes de plages, ou tous les trucs dans ce style.

Jeu le plus dur depuis longtemps. J'ai mme ressorti papier et crayon... ca faisais longtemps xD

----------


## r0d

J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de ce jeu. D'aprs ce que j'ai lu/entendu, il semble assez original.
Si j'avais un peu de temps libre ce moment, je l'aurais bien test  ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai entendu beaucoup de bien de ce jeu. D'aprs ce que j'ai lu/entendu, il semble assez original.
> Si j'avais un peu de temps libre ce moment, je l'aurais bien test


quel jeu?

----------


## r0d

> quel jeu?


Hmm oui, j'aurais d citer. Pardon.
Je rpondais  Nhaps, qui parlait de *The Withness*.
Sorry.

----------


## Grogro

Et bien moi, avec 10 ans de retard (et oui, tudiant, pauvre, pas de pc potable pour jouer), je me lance enfin dans *Titan Quest*, sans doute le hack 'n slash qui a le plus fait parler de lui entre Diablo II et Diablo III.

Et nom de Zeus si j'apprcie le lore et le bestiaire (dessouder des satyres et des harpies, miam), j'ai beaucoup de mal avec le systme de jeu pour l'instant.

----------


## Gooby

> Et bien moi, avec 10 ans de retard (et oui, tudiant, pauvre, pas de pc potable pour jouer), je me lance enfin dans *Titan Quest*, sans doute le hack 'n slash qui a le plus fait parler de lui entre Diablo II et Diablo III.
> 
> Et nom de Zeus si j'apprcie le lore et le bestiaire (dessouder des satyres et des harpies, miam), j'ai beaucoup de mal avec le systme de jeu pour l'instant.


Titan Quest (Immortal Throne) je l'ai pas mal farm. C'est assez plaisant, mais c'est pas super super balance et c'est assez facile. C'est assez rapide d'tre full stuff et de rouler sur tout le monde. Le problme c'est que l'quipe de dveloppeur a leave THQ juste aprs la sortie de IT; y'a jamais eu aucun patch sur le jeu  ::(:  a reste un jeu assez plaisant  jouer.

Pour moi qui ait jou  4 H&S un certain temps (c'est d'ailleurs la quasi-intgralit des jeux non esport auxquels j'ai jou) je dirais trs succinctement ceci:
- Diablo II, incontournable. a doit tre celui sur lequel je suis le moins objectif cela dit, nostalgie oblige. Il est assez complet je trouve. Plaisant  jouer, pas mal de profondeur farm'otique, avec son panthon d'imbalance bien rfrenc.
- Titan Quest, trs plaisant  jouer. Pas mal de sp  dcouvrir, le chemin n'est pas immdiatement trac. Par contre, pas de patch, pas de dveloppement du jeu pas vraiment de jeu online, on tue rapidement le jeu.
- Diablo 3, auquel je joue encore (hardcore saisonnier). Le plus beau et le plus plaisant  jouer. C'est un jeu auquel je joue par sessions de semaines  chaque nouvelle extension. Pas trs riche, pas vraiment hardcore (en temps oui, en mtagame certainement pas), c'est vraiment le farm bte. Je pense pas qu'on puisse trouver plus de plaisir  dzinguer un pack de mob dans un hack & slash autre que Diablo 3. Mais c'est difficile de s'hardcoriser dans le jeu, parce qu'il n'y a pas de trade, parce que le facteur random du drop est bien maitris (stuff lgendaire only, les stats moyennement random, il faut juste trouver le bon set en ancien). Pas vraiment de stratgie, ils font tourner les sp viables  chaque patch, ce qui est dj pas mal.
- Path of Exile. Celui l est assez paradoxal. C'est le moins plaisant  jouer des 4 je trouve (peut-tre que c'est subjectif, mais le graphisme bof, les effets visuels moyens, j'ai pas l'tincelle en farmant). Par contre niveau mta game et richesse de jeu, c'est probablement le plus complet (je l'ai pas assez farm pour tre catgorique, mais je pensais repartir dans une grosse session incessamment sous peu). Pour maitriser toutes les arcanes de ce jeu, il faut vraiment y penser du temps, pas comme dans diablo 3 ou en 30h de jeu on a plus grand chose  dcouvrir. Et l niveau farming, c'est autrement plus complexe. Si on joue en tant que casual, on va probablement pass  ct d'une tonne de stuff dans le jeu qui a priori ne vaut rien, et qui en ralit vaut plus que tout le reste de notre coffre runi. (a, a s'apparente un peu  diablo 2, dans une moindre mesure). Illusoire de croire que notre premier personnage aura une quelconque chance d'tre viable, il va falloir reroll plusieurs fois, ce qui est le principe mme du H&S selon moi, et qui est un peu l'hrsie de Diablo 3 (casualisation oblige). 

Dites moi le joueur que vous tes, je vous direz lequel tester  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Et pour cause, Diablo 3 n'est pas un hack 'n slash mais un (mauvais) MMORPG.  ::mrgreen:: 

Heureusement que Reaper of Souls a remont grandement le niveau.

----------


## Gooby

> Et pour cause, Diablo 3 n'est pas un hack 'n slash mais un (mauvais) MMORPG. 
> 
> Heureusement que Reaper of Souls a remont grandement le niveau.


Bah c'est l'avantage des patchs sur les hack & slash. C'est jamais bon au dbut, a ncessite une complexification au fur et  mesure du temps et des rajustements (qui n'existent pas dans Titan Quest). Diablo 3 a t tout d'abord un jeu trs jouissif (pour les nostalgiques de D2) mais effectivement un jeu trs mdiocre. Maintenant c'est devenu un jeu bon/correct via RoS et ses diffrents patchs. 

Et je n'ai pas compris si ta premire phrase tait une blague ou pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Et pour cause, Diablo 3 n'est pas un hack 'n slash mais un (mauvais) MMORPG.


J'aurais dit un mauvais hack'n'slash, car bon, je vois pas trop la composante mmorpg dans Diablo 3...

----------


## Kropernic

> Titan Quest (Immortal Throne) je l'ai pas mal farm. C'est assez plaisant, mais c'est pas super super balance et c'est assez facile. C'est assez rapide d'tre full stuff et de rouler sur tout le monde. Le problme c'est que l'quipe de dveloppeur a leave THQ juste aprs la sortie de IT; y'a jamais eu aucun patch sur le jeu  a reste un jeu assez plaisant  jouer.
> 
> Pour moi qui ait jou  4 H&S un certain temps (c'est d'ailleurs la quasi-intgralit des jeux non esport auxquels j'ai jou) je dirais trs succinctement ceci:
> - Diablo II, incontournable. a doit tre celui sur lequel je suis le moins objectif cela dit, nostalgie oblige. Il est assez complet je trouve. Plaisant  jouer, pas mal de profondeur farm'otique, avec son panthon d'imbalance bien rfrenc.
> - Titan Quest, trs plaisant  jouer. Pas mal de sp  dcouvrir, le chemin n'est pas immdiatement trac. Par contre, pas de patch, pas de dveloppement du jeu pas vraiment de jeu online, on tue rapidement le jeu.
> - Diablo 3, auquel je joue encore (hardcore saisonnier). Le plus beau et le plus plaisant  jouer. C'est un jeu auquel je joue par sessions de semaines  chaque nouvelle extension. Pas trs riche, pas vraiment hardcore (en temps oui, en mtagame certainement pas), c'est vraiment le farm bte. Je pense pas qu'on puisse trouver plus de plaisir  dzinguer un pack de mob dans un hack & slash autre que Diablo 3. Mais c'est difficile de s'hardcoriser dans le jeu, parce qu'il n'y a pas de trade, parce que le facteur random du drop est bien maitris (stuff lgendaire only, les stats moyennement random, il faut juste trouver le bon set en ancien). Pas vraiment de stratgie, ils font tourner les sp viables  chaque patch, ce qui est dj pas mal.
> - Path of Exile. Celui l est assez paradoxal. C'est le moins plaisant  jouer des 4 je trouve (peut-tre que c'est subjectif, mais le graphisme bof, les effets visuels moyens, j'ai pas l'tincelle en farmant). Par contre niveau mta game et richesse de jeu, c'est probablement le plus complet (je l'ai pas assez farm pour tre catgorique, mais je pensais repartir dans une grosse session incessamment sous peu). Pour maitriser toutes les arcanes de ce jeu, il faut vraiment y penser du temps, pas comme dans diablo 3 ou en 30h de jeu on a plus grand chose  dcouvrir. Et l niveau farming, c'est autrement plus complexe. Si on joue en tant que casual, on va probablement pass  ct d'une tonne de stuff dans le jeu qui a priori ne vaut rien, et qui en ralit vaut plus que tout le reste de notre coffre runi. (a, a s'apparente un peu  diablo 2, dans une moindre mesure). Illusoire de croire que notre premier personnage aura une quelconque chance d'tre viable, il va falloir reroll plusieurs fois, ce qui est le principe mme du H&S selon moi, et qui est un peu l'hrsie de Diablo 3 (casualisation oblige). 
> 
> Dites moi le joueur que vous tes, je vous direz lequel tester


Je n'ai pas jou aux 2 premiers (me suis mis aux H&S sur le tard) mais pour les deux derniers, je suis on ne peut plus d'accord avec toi.

D3, c'est sympa en mode dtente.  On se promne en bashant du mob.  C'est joli, a bouge beaucoup et a explose partout, c'est cool.
PoE, c'est pas du tout le mme dlire.  Dj, rien que "l'arbre" des comptences a change la vie.  Et les combinaisons de gemmes qui modifient les "comptences" qu'elles donnent.  Comme j'ai pu souvent le lire, ce jeu combine les matrias de FF7 (ou FF8? sais plus  ::aie:: ) et le sphrier de j'sais plus quel autre FF (le 12 je crois).  Que de bonnes choses !!  Si en plus, on pouvait avoir un graphisme un peu plus "fini", ce jeu serait parfait.  Aprs, le systme conomique, on aime ou on n'aime pas...

----------


## GPPro

> J'aurais dit un mauvais hack'n'slash, car bon, je vois pas trop la composante mmorpg dans Diablo 3...


Ca dpend, pour certains WoW se rsume  l'htel des ventes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> J'aurais dit un mauvais hack'n'slash, car bon, je vois pas trop la composante mmorpg dans Diablo 3...


Le gameplay de Diablo 3 est juste un copier-coller complet de WoW, avec juste une direction artistique plus adulte et moins kikoolol. 

Maintenant si Blizzard prpare une seconde extension (et ils n'ont rien annonc de tel  la dernire convention, dception  ::?:  ), comme les livres de lore de RoS semblent l'indiquer, je signe.

----------


## Zirak

> Le gameplay de Diablo 3 est juste un copier-coller complet de WoW, avec juste une direction artistique plus adulte et moins kikoolol.


On a vraiment pas du jouer aux mmes jeux, que cela soit pour D3 ou Wow, ou alors on a pas la mme dfinition de "gameplay".

Et puis surtout, ce n'est pas le gameplay qui fait qu'un jeu est un mmo ou non, dans D3 c'est des groupes de 4,  moins d'tre vraiment trs trs asocial, 4 joueurs j'appelle pas a du massivement multijoueur...  ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

> Le gameplay de Diablo 3 est juste un copier-coller complet de WoW, avec juste une direction artistique plus adulte et moins kikoolol. 
> 
> Maintenant si Blizzard prpare une seconde extension (et ils n'ont rien annonc de tel  la dernire convention, dception  ), comme les livres de lore de RoS semblent l'indiquer, je signe.


Ce que tu dis n'a, selon moi, pas de sens. Comment deux jeux de catgories diffrentes peuvent avoir le mme "gameplay"? On retrouve certaines similarits/facilits d  la casualisation, mais de faire un parallle entre leur game play et de dire que diablo est un MMO de part ces similarits, c'est faire un trs(trop) gros raccourci. 

J'ai peur aussi que Diablo III n'ait jamais de nouvelle extension. Ils vont probablement suivre le modle du II, surtout que diablo est probablement le jeu le moins rentable de Blizzard (aucun contenu  acheter aprs l'achat du jeu).

Du coup en parlant de a, je trouve que c'est assez dommage que Diablo ait pas pris une tournure bien plus hardcore pour ses fans. On dirait que les dveloppeurs ont eu, pardonnez moi l'expression, le cul entre 2 chaises. D'un ct, Activision, qui comme d'habitude  focaliser son projet sur le casual et la vente, de l'autre ct les vieux dveloppeurs de Diablo, amoureux de leur franchise, qui ont voulu faire un cadeau  leur fan en leur offrant un nouveau Diablo remis au got du jour, mais qui n'ont pas pu "l'hardcoriser" car pas rentable sur un tel jeu et donc contre les intrts de la maison mre. Donc on a un jeu, qui a (moyen) terme ne sera plus que jouer par les hardcore fan, mais qui ne sera pas pour autant un jeu qui leur sera destin. Pour moi, l'intrt des prochains patchs de diablo sera vraiment de prendre une tournure hardcore pour le jeu, afin de garder toujours un noyau dur de joueur.

----------


## Nhaps

> Et les combinaisons de gemmes qui modifient les "comptences" qu'elles donnent.  Comme j'ai pu souvent le lire, ce jeu combine les matrias de FF7 (ou FF8? sais plus ) et le sphrier de j'sais plus quel autre FF (le 12 je crois).


Matria FF7
Spherier FF10

Pour d'autres questions sur FF, vous pouvez m'appeler  ::): 

Ah ouais Diablo c'est comme WoW ?
Pourtant je n'aime pas Diablo, c'est bizarre, peut tre a cause de la vue de dessus, ca me donne le vertige..

----------


## GPPro

> Ce que tu dis n'a, selon moi, pas de sens. Comment deux jeux de catgories diffrentes peuvent avoir le mme "gameplay"? On retrouve certaines similarits/facilits d  la casualisation, mais de faire un parallle entre leur game play et de dire que diablo est un MMO de part ces similarits, c'est faire un trs(trop) gros raccourci. 
> 
> J'ai peur aussi que Diablo III n'ait jamais de nouvelle extension. Ils vont probablement suivre le modle du II, surtout que diablo est probablement le jeu le moins rentable de Blizzard (aucun contenu  acheter aprs l'achat du jeu).
> 
> Du coup en parlant de a, je trouve que c'est assez dommage que Diablo ait pas pris une tournure bien plus hardcore pour ses fans. On dirait que les dveloppeurs ont eu, pardonnez moi l'expression, le cul entre 2 chaises. D'un ct, Activision, qui comme d'habitude  focaliser son projet sur le casual et la vente, de l'autre ct les vieux dveloppeurs de Diablo, amoureux de leur franchise, qui ont voulu faire un cadeau  leur fan en leur offrant un nouveau Diablo remis au got du jour, mais qui n'ont pas pu "l'hardcoriser" car pas rentable sur un tel jeu et donc contre les intrts de la maison mre. Donc on a un jeu, qui a (moyen) terme ne sera plus que jouer par les hardcore fan, mais qui ne sera pas pour autant un jeu qui leur sera destin. Pour moi, l'intrt des prochains patchs de diablo sera vraiment de prendre une tournure hardcore pour le jeu, afin de garder toujours un noyau dur de joueur.


Diablo 3 n'est pas dvelopp par l'quipe de D2.

----------


## Lyche

> Ce que tu dis n'a, selon moi, pas de sens. Comment deux jeux de catgories diffrentes peuvent avoir le mme "gameplay"? On retrouve certaines similarits/facilits d  la casualisation, mais de faire un parallle entre leur game play et de dire que diablo est un MMO de part ces similarits, c'est faire un trs(trop) gros raccourci. 
> 
> J'ai peur aussi que Diablo III n'ait jamais de nouvelle extension. Ils vont probablement suivre le modle du II, surtout que diablo est probablement le jeu le moins rentable de Blizzard (aucun contenu  acheter aprs l'achat du jeu).
> 
> Du coup en parlant de a, je trouve que c'est assez dommage que Diablo ait pas pris une tournure bien plus hardcore pour ses fans. On dirait que les dveloppeurs ont eu, pardonnez moi l'expression, le cul entre 2 chaises. D'un ct, Activision, qui comme d'habitude  focaliser son projet sur le casual et la vente, de l'autre ct les vieux dveloppeurs de Diablo, amoureux de leur franchise, qui ont voulu faire un cadeau  leur fan en leur offrant un nouveau Diablo remis au got du jour, mais qui n'ont pas pu "l'hardcoriser" car pas rentable sur un tel jeu et donc contre les intrts de la maison mre. Donc on a un jeu, qui a (moyen) terme ne sera plus que jouer par les hardcore fan, mais qui ne sera pas pour autant un jeu qui leur sera destin. Pour moi, l'intrt des prochains patchs de diablo sera vraiment de prendre une tournure hardcore pour le jeu, afin de garder toujours un noyau dur de joueur.


Faux, la fin de RoS est clairement en faveur d'un add-on.

----------


## Grogro

> Faux, la fin de RoS est clairement en faveur d'un add-on.


C'est bien ce que je dis !

Sauf que voil, l'annonce d'une seconde extension se fait clairement attendre. C'est pas pour 2016 visiblement. Et quand on voit la marge de progression phnomnale entre D3 vanilla (CDLM) et RoS (tout  fait valable), moi j'ai envie de la voir cette extension.

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est bien ce que je dis !
> 
> Sauf que voil, l'annonce d'une seconde extension se fait clairement attendre. C'est pas pour 2016 visiblement. Et quand on voit la marge de progression phnomnale entre D3 vanilla (CDLM) et RoS (tout  fait valable), moi j'ai envie de la voir cette extension.


Cette anne, Overwatch et lgion. Attendez la blizzcon 2016
Par contre pour 2017 pour l'instant rien du tout. Donc peut tre une extension de Diablo en 2017.

----------


## Gooby

> Faux, la fin de RoS est clairement en faveur d'un add-on.


Dans l'histoire oui. Mais dj le concept de se battre contre soit mme me semble un peu bizarre. Je pencherai plus pour une ouverture potentiel vers un Diablo IV. (Comme entre le 1 et 2, 2 et 3). Et vu comment les patchs sont fournis, je les vois mal dvelopps en parallle une add-on fourni. En mme temps, c'est le seul moyen de continuer  rentabiliser le jeu, mais je ne sais pas, un hack & slash en 6 actes, je le sens pas. Bien entendu, cet avis n'engage que moi, peut-tre que je me trompe.

Et pour le fait que les dveloppeurs entre le 2 et 3 ne sont pas les mmes, c'est tout  fait exact. N'empche que c'est Chris Metzen qui a supervis la direction de l'identit de Diablo 3, et Chris Metzen est un vritable passionn de jeu vido, prsent chez Blizzard depuis les prmices, qui a donn l'identit de Diablo 3 et il tait dj omniprsent sur le projet de Diablo 2. Je pense (encore une fois, a n'engage que moi) que gard l'esprit de Diablo 2 lui tenait  coeur, mais que c'est la production qui a orient le jeu de telle faon. Pourtant, Chris Metzen avait des responsabilit sur D3, en tout cas sur le papier.

----------


## GPPro

> Dans l'histoire oui. Mais dj le concept de se battre contre soit mme me semble un peu bizarre. Je pencherai plus pour une ouverture potentiel vers un Diablo IV. (Comme entre le 1 et 2, 2 et 3). Et vu comment les patchs sont fournis, je les vois mal dvelopps en parallle une add-on fourni. En mme temps, c'est le seul moyen de continuer  rentabiliser le jeu, mais je ne sais pas, un hack & slash en 6 actes, je le sens pas. Bien entendu, cet avis n'engage que moi, peut-tre que je me trompe.
> 
> Et pour le fait que les dveloppeurs entre le 2 et 3 ne sont pas les mmes, c'est tout  fait exact. N'empche que c'est Chris Metzen qui a supervis la direction de l'identit de Diablo 3, et Chris Metzen est un vritable passionn de jeu vido, prsent chez Blizzard depuis les prmices, qui a donn l'identit de Diablo 3 et il tait dj omniprsent sur le projet de Diablo 2. Je pense (encore une fois, a n'engage que moi) que gard l'esprit de Diablo 2 lui tenait  coeur, mais que c'est la production qui a orient le jeu de telle faon. Pourtant, Chris Metzen avait des responsabilit sur D3, en tout cas sur le papier.


L'artwork n'a rien  voir avec le game design... Le game design (ce qui recouvre les mcanismes du jeu) dans D2 c'tait Erich Schaefer. De mmoire toute l'quipe de D2 s'est barre d'o la trs grosse rserves des fans hardcores lors de l'annonce de D3.

----------


## Grogro

L'quipe s'tait effectivement barre pour monter un studio qui a rapidement coul aprs avoir mis en production un unique jeu : Hellgate London. Qui n'a pas spcialement marqu son temps.

----------


## GPPro

> L'quipe s'tait effectivement barre pour monter un studio qui a rapidement coul aprs avoir mis en production un unique jeu : Hellgate London. Qui n'a pas spcialement marqu son temps.


Euh c'est un peu plus compliqu que a...

----------


## Lyche

L'quipe D2 a cr une srie de jeux qui sont des H&S o on reconnait directement la patte de l'quipe. Ils ont quitt blizzard puisqu'ils n'taient pas en accord avec la vision de Blizzard,  l'poque dirig par Universal, qui n'avait pas une vision "joueur" mais une vision "customer" de la conception d'un jeu.

a faisait chier les dev de D2 et ils se sont barrs.
Par contre, je ne retrouve plus les jeux qu'ils ont dvelopp (y'en a 2 qui sont vraiment pas mal !! le 2 en particulier qui est une russite  mon got)
J'diterais demain aprs avoir cherch sur mon steam les jeux en question  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs une des raisons aux derniers jeux plus que bof sortis par blizzard tait cette main mise de Universal qui foutais vraiment la grouille dans la gestion des jeux. Des dlais trop courts, des impratifs de lissage et de simplification  outrance pour casualiser les jeux et les rentabiliser un max via une sur-mdiatisation..
Ce qui n'tait pas la politique de blizzard par le pass.

----------


## GPPro

Torchlight ?

Et en fait y'a eu plusieurs studios de crs suite aux dpart et  la liquidation de l'quipe in fine.

----------


## Grogro

A ct de a, a n'a pas empch Blizzard de russir globalement trois Starcraft II. Mais c'est clair que depuis la sortie de Warcraft III, c'est pas glorieux glorieux.

DII et Warcraft III sont sortis il y a une quinzaine d'annes maintenant, et j'avais attendu ces deux jeux comme le messie pendant des annes. C'est l que je me dis que je deviens vieux.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> A ct de a, a n'a pas empch Blizzard de russir globalement trois Starcraft II. Mais c'est clair que depuis la sortie de Warcraft III, *c'est pas glorieux glorieux*.


Lol ?

Qu'ils n'aient pas fait des jeux de hardcore gamers, soit, de la  dire que les jeux en eux-mmes taient mauvais...

On ne va pas revenir sur le succs qu' connu WoW (et  titre perso, je trouve que jusqu' WotLK, c'est quand mme plutt un bon MMORPG), Hearthstone est loin d'tre dgueulasse comme jeu de carte, Overwatch est bien et fun, Starcraft 2 a eu un succs fou...

A la limite, le seul "bof bof", c'est effectivement Diablo 3 pr-add-on (en fait Diablo 3 c'est un peu comme Windows 8 et 8.1  ::aie:: ). Et Heroes of the Storm, qui n'est pas mauvais, mais qui ne pouvait pas s'imposer sur une scne dj occupe par les mastodontes que sont LoL et Dota 2 (qui eux en plus sont orients e-sport).

Mais ce n'est pas car ils ne font pas de jeux orient e-sport ( part SC2) et/ou pour hardcore gamer, que les jeux sont mauvais.

----------


## Nhaps

@grogro

Tu lances tout ton sel sur Blizzard ? Stop croire qu'avant c'tait mieu, c'est surtout avec tes yeux d'enfant que tu as vu ces jeux l. Donc a fait effet madeleine de Proust.
Mais si tu y rejoues aujourd'hui tkt que a va te saouler au bout de quelques heures ^^

----------


## Grogro

Il est indniable qu' part Starcraft II, Blizzard n'a sorti que des sombres bouses plus ou moins kikoolol depuis Warcraft III (qui avait dj des choix artistiques trs douteux, mais qui avait le mrite d'innover et qui reste aujourd'hui encore unique). Le gap qualitatif prodigieux entre DIII vanilla et RoS montre que Blizzard est capable de se remettre en cause. Ils ont galement t capables de prendre des risques avec Heartstone et Overwatch et de crer un nouveau business model. On est trs loin de l'ge d'or de Blizzard entre 95 et 2001, mais a montre qu'ils sont sur une bonne pente.

Je ne m'explique pas comment Blizzard a t capable  se point de se vautrer avec Diablo III alors qu'ils taient capables de russir Starcraft II.

----------


## Nhaps

> *Il est indniable qu' part Starcraft II, Blizzard n'a sorti que des sombres bouses plus ou moins kikoolol depuis Warcraft III* (qui avait dj des choix artistiques trs douteux, mais qui avait le mrite d'innover et qui reste aujourd'hui encore unique). Le gap qualitatif prodigieux entre DIII vanilla et RoS montre que Blizzard est capable de se remettre en cause. *Ils ont galement t capables de prendre des risques avec Heartstone et Overwatch* et de crer un nouveau business model. On est trs loin de l'ge d'or de Blizzard entre 95 et 2001, mais a montre qu'ils sont sur une bonne pente.
> 
> Je ne m'explique pas comment Blizzard a t capable  se point de se vautrer avec Diablo III alors qu'ils taient capables de russir Starcraft II.


Dj l'age d'or de Blizzard c'est 2006-2009 avec WoW. Le plus grand MMO de tous les temps.
D3 malgr un dbut chaotique est aujourd'hui un bon jeu.
Overwatch et hearthStone sont des prises de risques qui payent, car les jeux sont vraiment trs bon.
Heroes of the Storm est un bon jeu masqu par le succs des deux MOBA

Donc quelles sont les bouses aujourd'hui ? Je cherche..

----------


## GPPro

Le problme d'image de Blizzard c'est qu'ils sont passs d'un diteur pour hardcore gamers a diteur pour casu en l'espace d'une extension de wow (contrairement  Zirak, pour moi l'intrt pour WoW est mort avec les premiers nerfs sur Gruul  BC et dfinitivement casualis avec Sunwell, le dernier raid de BC). Maintenant vu le succs qu'ils ont, c'est eux qui ont raison.

----------


## LawNasK

> Dj l'age d'or de Blizzard c'est 2006-2009 avec WoW. Le plus grand MMO de tous les temps.
> D3 malgr un dbut chaotique est aujourd'hui un bon jeu.
> Overwatch et hearthStone sont des prises de risques qui payent, car les jeux sont vraiment trs bon.
> Heroes of the Storm est un bon jeu masqu par le succs des deux MOBA
> 
> Donc quelles sont les bouses aujourd'hui ? Je cherche..


C'est marrant, mais tu ne parles pas de SC2 ^_^

Alors que pour moi, c'est le meilleur de tous les jeux Blizzard (mais j'ai pas test WoW "en vrai" ( THL)).

----------


## Nhaps

> Le problme d'image de Blizzard c'est qu'ils sont passs d'un diteur pour hardcore gamers a diteur pour casu en l'espace d'une extension de wow (contrairement  Zirak, pour moi l'intrt pour WoW est mort avec les premiers nerfs sur Gruul  BC et dfinitivement casualis avec Sunwell, le dernier raid de BC). Maintenant vu le succs qu'ils ont, c'est eux qui ont raison.


C'est pas le problme de casualisation. C'est le problme des diffrents niveau de difficult que je regrette.
Car faire aujourd'hui les raids en mythique reste un vritable challenge.
Je prfrai l'poque de l'unique niveau de difficult, quitte  ne jamais rencontrer les derniers boss d'extension.

Edit : Pas grand monde ont tu Kil'Jaedan  l'poque...

----------


## Gooby

Moi perso, j'ai bien aim Diablo III sans add-on (no HV). Je dis pas que c'tait un bon jeu, mais j'en garde pas une image dgueulasse, car  l'poque, le farm avait un petit ct back ground. Allez tu Blial, Asmo, Diablo, tout a, a faisait qu'on restait toujours plus ou moins coll  l'histoire, et j'aime beaucoup l'univers de Diablo. C'tait une immersion plus grande que celle actuelle, o le farm est un peu dnatur par les failles de nephalem, o l c'est juste du tronchage de mob en chane avec moins d'me qu' l'poque. Pour moi, l o ils avaient vritablement merd, c'tait sur l'HV et le scaling de difficult. Diablo III premier patch,  part le DH, quasiment personne pouvait finir le jeu en Armaggeddon. Moi je jouais DH, je m'tais adapt  ce type de difficult stupide qui consiste  tout focaliser sur tes dgats et ne jamais prendre un seul projectile de quoi que ce soit.

Encore une fois, j'ai pas dit que c'tait bien, je dis que j'en garde un plutt bon souvenir.

Pour le reste, moi je veux bien, mais faudra que tu nous dises ce que tu considres comme un bon jeu si tout les jeux Blizzard sont des bouses. Et attention  comparer ce qui est comparable, on parle ici de jeu multi en ligne.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est pas le problme de casualisation. C'est le problme des diffrents niveau de difficult que je regrette.
> Car faire aujourd'hui les raids en mythique reste un vritable challenge.
> Je prfrai l'poque de l'unique niveau de difficult, quitte  ne jamais rencontrer les derniers boss d'extension.
> 
> Edit : Pas grand monde ont tu Kil'Jaedan  l'poque...


sur ton edit : pour cause de proximit entre date de sortie de l'extension et date de sorite du raid (mme chose pour naxx par exemple,  mon grand regret).

Edit : et quand je parle de casualisation c'est pas forcment sur la difficult des raids, c'est aussi sur la possibilit d'obtenir du stuff "raid-like" sans jamais mettre les pieds en raid. J'ai commenc wow sur un serveur de merde avec une seule guilde qui raidait, recrutement quasi impossible. Avoir une pice violette tait alors de l'ordre du fantasme (de mmoire y'en avait une de craftable aprs avoir farm 2ans et pay 3 petits chinois dans le mme laps de temps).

----------


## Nhaps

> sur ton edit : pour cause de proximit entre date de sortie de l'extension et date de sorite du raid (mme chose pour naxx par exemple,  mon grand regret).
> 
> Edit : et quand je parle de casualisation c'est pas forcment sur la difficult des raids, c'est aussi sur la possibilit d'obtenir du stuff "raid-like" sans jamais mettre les pieds en raid. J'ai commenc wow sur un serveur de merde avec une seule guilde qui raidait, recrutement quasi impossible. Avoir une pice violette tait alors de l'ordre du fantasme (de mmoire y'en avait une de craftable aprs avoir farm 2ans et pay 3 petits chinois dans le mme laps de temps).


Ca m'a jamais dranger le fait d'avoir du pique facilement, car c'tait de l'pique de mort au dbut, a part quelques pices craftable mais qui cote super chre.
De tout de faon on reconnaissait un bon stuff avec le skin. Ma petite Hunt rhinoceros toute violette  Woltk <3
Aprs il y a eu la transmo, une trs mauvaise ide pour moi...

----------


## Grogro

> Dj l'age d'or de Blizzard c'est 2006-2009 avec WoW. Le plus grand MMO de tous les temps.
> D3 malgr un dbut chaotique est aujourd'hui un bon jeu.
> Overwatch et hearthStone sont des prises de risques qui payent, car les jeux sont vraiment trs bon.
> Heroes of the Storm est un bon jeu masqu par le succs des deux MOBA
> 
> Donc quelles sont les bouses aujourd'hui ? Je cherche..


Toutes les stupidits kikoolol que Blizzard a pu sortir  l'poque o ils taient obsds par le casual et la maximisation du ROI ? Et qui accessoirement ont tu plusieurs marchs (cf l'influence calamiteuse de kikoo-WoW  la fin des annes 2000, le dsastre D&D 4th par exemple).

La seule vraie russite artistique (et technique) de Blizzard depuis presque 15 ans, c'est Starcraft II. Maintenant, j'ai le sentiment qu'ils sont clairement en train de remonter la pente. Les dernires extensions de WoW sont nettement plus srieuses. RoS a innov, malheureusement le gameplay restera calqu sur WoW. Avec Overwatch, ils montrent qu'ils redeviennent capables de crer un lore de A  Z. Un peu tt pour juger de la russite, mais les retours sont bons pour l'instant. Par contre, l'annonce des packs de mission Nova est un mauvais signal.

----------


## Nhaps

> Toutes les stupidits kikoolol que Blizzard a pu sortir  l'poque o ils taient obsds par le casual et la maximisation du ROI ? Et qui accessoirement ont tu plusieurs marchs (cf l'influence calamiteuse de kikoo-WoW  la fin des annes 2000, le dsastre D&D 4th par exemple).


WoW au dbut c'tait kikoolol ? on a pas jou au mme jeu je crois...
Aprs c'est pas de leurs fautes si d'autres ont essay de faire des WoW-like sans succs...

----------


## Lady

> WoW au dbut c'tait kikoolol ? on a pas jou au mme jeu je crois...
> Aprs c'est pas de leurs fautes si d'autres ont essay de faire des WoW-like sans succs...


Je me rappel quand  Vanilla je montais pniblement de niveau et que j'entendais que certains faisait des Alterac de 3 jours. Ou que les guildes qui partaient en raid demandaient  leurs membres raideur de farmer au moins 12h / semaine pour la banque + prsence 4  5 soirs mini etc ... ils voulaient leur pice de T2 et ils n'avaient pas de vie hors de Wow!!

----------


## Nhaps

> Je me rappel quand  Vanilla je montais pniblement de niveau et que j'entendais que certains faisait des Alterac de 3 jours. Ou que les guildes qui partaient en raid demandaient  leurs membres raideur de farmer au moins 12h / semaine pour la banque + prsence 4  5 soirs mini etc ... ils voulaient leur pice de T2 et ils n'avaient pas de vie hors de Wow!!


Oui je me rappelle, mon pote me disais sur TS; GO TAG ALTERAC #2 on est en train de le win l !!! xD

----------


## Zirak

Pour ce qui se pose la questio nsur l'avenir de Diablo, Blizzard recrute pour un "nouveau projet" concernant Diablo :

http://www.millenium.org/diablo-3/ac...licence-141416

Alors : Diablo 4, un add-on pour le 3 ou un spin-off comme voqu dans l'article ?  ::D:

----------


## Gooby

> Pour ce qui se pose la questio nsur l'avenir de Diablo, Blizzard recrute pour un "nouveau projet" concernant Diablo :
> 
> http://www.millenium.org/diablo-3/ac...licence-141416
> 
> Alors : Diablo 4, un add-on pour le 3 ou un spin-off comme voqu dans l'article ?


Diablo 4 a me semble trop tt, sauf si ils sont au prmices du projet. Un spin-off (peut tre non hack&slash?) pourquoi pas, je pense que tout le monde s'accorde  dire que l'univers de Diablo est vraiment sympa. Mais effectivement, le plus probable a semblerait tre une add-on, ce qui infirmerait ce que je disais encore hier. Du coup, mea culpa, je constate encore une fois que je n'ai pas la science infuse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

Puisqu'il est question de Blizzard, moi ya un truc qui me choque un peu (ho mon dieu, je suis choqu!), c'est la diversification de leurs productions.
Ils sont maintenant partout. Enfin, dans tous les styles de jeux qui se vendent bien:
- RTS avec SCII
- Moba avec HOTS
- TCG avec Hearthstone
- FPS avec Overwatch
- MMORPG avec WOW
- H&S/RPG avec DiabloIII

Voil, ya tout les styles de jeu qui marchent. Je trouve a trange, car habituellement, un studio est spcialis dans un type de jeu.
Et ce qui me drange un peu, c'est qu'avant, Blizzard innovait. Ils ont cr, en partie, la classification que l'on connait aujourd'hui. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, ils se contentent de suivre les tendances. Je trouve a triste  ::cry::

----------


## LawNasK

> Puisqu'il est question de Blizzard, moi ya un truc qui me choque un peu (ho mon dieu, je suis choqu!), c'est la diversification de leurs productions.
> Ils sont maintenant partout. Enfin, dans tous les styles de jeux qui se vendent bien:
> - RTS avec SCII
> - Moba avec HOTS
> - TCG avec Hearthstone
> - FPS avec Overwatch
> - MMORPG avec WOW
> - H&S/RPG avec DiabloIII
> 
> ...


Je pense que la diversification des genres de jeux est une stratgie de Blizzard.
Mais c'est vrai qu'au niveau de l'innovation, il n'y a pas eu grand chose post-WoW.

----------


## Zirak

> Puisqu'il est question de Blizzard, moi ya un truc qui me choque un peu (ho mon dieu, je suis choqu!), c'est la diversification de leurs productions.
> Ils sont maintenant partout. Enfin, dans tous les styles de jeux qui se vendent bien:
> - RTS avec SCII
> - Moba avec HOTS
> - TCG avec Hearthstone
> - FPS avec Overwatch
> - MMORPG avec WOW
> - H&S/RPG avec DiabloIII
> 
> ...


A part le Moba, je ne vois aucun jeu Blizzard qui a invent un genre ou une quelconque classification ? 

Sinon pour tre vraiment complet, il leur manque un jeu de baston, et de nous pondre (enfin) un Lost Vikings 2 et un Rock'n'roll Racing 2.  ::D: 

(Et un dating simulator, avec Thrall qui essaierai de se taper Jaina, Sylvanas, Tyrande,...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## GPPro

Euh Blizzard n'a jamais rien invent en style de jeu... A la limite on peut dire qu'ils ont popularis mais invent certainement pas. Les RTS existaient avant warcraft, les MMO Avant WoW, les Moba ... Wait pk on parle des moba ? Ils s'y mettent 5 ans aprs tout le monde  ::roll::  Enfin bref, Blizzard n'a rien d'un diteur "inventeur".

----------


## Gooby

> Euh Blizzard n'a jamais rien invent en style de jeu... A la limite on peut dire qu'ils ont popularis mais invent certainement pas. Les RTS existaient avant warcraft, les MMO Avant WoW, les Moba ... Wait pk on parle des moba ? Ils s'y mettent 5 ans aprs tout le monde  Enfin bref, Blizzard n'a rien d'un diteur "inventeur".


Je pense que pour le moba il faisait rfrence  dota1, mais je suis d'accord qu'on peut pas considrer que c'est de blizzard

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense que pour le moba il faisait rfrence  dota1, mais je suis d'accord qu'on peut pas considrer que c'est de blizzard


Je me doute qu'il faisait rfrence  Dota  ::): 

Et d'ailleurs on pourrait justement argumenter sur la faon dont ils ont loup le coche l... (mme si globalement la communaut dota 2 est plutt contente qu'ils se soient loups je pense)

----------


## Gooby

J'avoue qu'ils ont eu un manque de lucidit patante sur dota. Franchement pour avoir participer au dveloppement de la communaut de l'intrieur, c'tait une vidence que le genre tait en plein essor et qu'il fallait se placer dessus rapidement et de faon convaincante. Ils ont eu la chance que a se soit dvelopper sur un de leur jeu, ils avaient plus qu' se baisser et ramasser. Mais non. Aprs la sortie de dota2, ils avaient plus que leurs yeux pour pleurer et la mesquinerie de la vengeance sur des noms d'items/hros via des procs contre valve. (loul loric et le buriza c'est de nous, rendez nous notre identit). L'une des priode les plus pathtique de Blizzard selon moi.

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense que pour le moba il faisait rfrence  dota1, mais je suis d'accord qu'on peut pas considrer que c'est de blizzard


Oui cela ne vient pas de Blizzard directement, mais cela a t fait par l'utilisation de l'diteur de niveau d'un de leur jeu, en se basant sur une map d'un autre de leur jeu, donc bon, dans le fond du fond, c'est un peu grce  Blizzard quand mme.  ::aie:: 

Au final, mme si l'ide ne vient pas d'eux, peut-tre que sans Blizzard, il n'y aurait pas eu de moba. ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Je me doute qu'il faisait rfrence  Dota 
> 
> Et d'ailleurs on pourrait justement argumenter sur la faon dont ils ont loup le coche l... (mme si globalement la communaut dota 2 valve est plutt contente qu'ils se soient loups je pense)


fixed  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> fixed


Valve c'est une vidence, mais mme la communaut parce que question quilibrage et patches, je vois pas du tout Blizzard  la hauteur de ce qui se fiat pour Dota2 (mme si y'aurait  dire sur Valve au niveau patch et le manque de rigueur dans le testing...).

----------


## LawNasK

> Valve c'est une vidence, mais mme la communaut parce que question quilibrage et patches, je vois pas du tout Blizzard  la hauteur de ce qui se fiat pour Dota2 (mme si y'aurait  dire sur Valve au niveau patch et le manque de rigueur dans le testing...).


On parle de David Kim :p ?

----------


## GPPro

> On parle de David Kim :p ?


rofl.... Tu sais pourquoi je joue  Dota2 ? J'ai arrt SC2, gav par les mcaniques protoss. Pour le coup c'est plus que de l'quilibrage qu'il faudrait, mais un redesign complet de la faction. M'enfin bref  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> A part le Moba, je ne vois aucun jeu Blizzard qui a invent un genre ou une quelconque classification ?


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils auraient invent des genres, ni quoi que ce soit d'ailleurs, j'ai dit qu'ils ont particip  la classification que l'on connait aujourd'hui.
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu' l'poque de de Diablo I, war III et SC I,  et WOW, ces jeux-l furent  tel point des rfrences dans leur domaine qu'ils ont contribu trs fortement  dlimiter les contours de la classification que l'ont connait aujourd'hui. Alors que maintenant, ils se contentent de suivre les tendances.
Alors ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, sinon je vous ponds un pav  propos de la dialectique  ::aie:: 

Sinon j'ai achet Faeria en early-access hier soir. J'y ai jou une heure ou deux, et franchement, a a l'air terrible! Mille fois mieux que Hearthstone en tout cas.

----------


## Grogro

Ils ont quand mme invent le hack 'n slash avec Diablo I. Mme si stricto sensu Blizzard en lui mme n'a rien invent mais a rachet le studio qui est devenu Blizzard North en lui laissant une autonomie quasi totale.

----------


## Zirak

> Ils ont quand mme invent le hack 'n slash avec Diablo I.


Non plus, cela existait dj avant.

----------


## Nhaps

Faut faire attention entre cration et popularisation.

Les trucs que je pense Blizzard a crer, ou matrise parfaitement, c'est la notion de micro plaisir qui font que tu reviens toujours sur leurs jeux.

- Les achievments
- Les qutes journa.
- Les boosters
- Le matchMaking

----------


## Zirak

> Faut faire attention entre cration et popularisation.
> 
> Les trucs que je pense Blizzard a crer, ou matrise parfaitement, c'est la notion de micro plaisir qui font que tu reviens toujours sur leurs jeux.
> 
> - Les achievments
> - Les qutes journa.
> - Les boosters
> - Le matchMaking


Pour les succs et les qutes journa, non plus, typiquement, quand c'est arriv dans WoW, cela avait t repomp sur d'autres MMO type Warhammer Online ou autres.

90% des amliorations de WoW, viennent d'autres jeux, Blizzard n'invente rien, il dmocratise en simplifiant. 


Pour les boosters et le matchmaking, je n'ai pas d'exemple la tout de suite, mais j'en mettrais pas ma main  couper non plus.

----------


## LawNasK

> - Les boosters
> - Le matchMaking


Tu entends quoi par booster ?

Pour le matchmaking : d'aprs wikipedia, c'est bien diablo qui a lanc le premier matchmaking automatique.

----------


## Grogro

> Non plus, cela existait dj avant.


Quels jeux par exemple ? Je ne vois pas, les Hexen et les Heretic n'avaient rien  voir.

----------


## Zirak

> Quels jeux par exemple ? Je ne vois pas, les Hexen et les Heretic n'avaient rien  voir.


Gauntlet par exemple ?

----------


## Grogro

Quel rapport entre un dungeon crawler des annes 80 et un hack'n slash,  part un trs lointain hritage ? 

Si tu as un exemple des mmes mcaniques antrieur au premier Diablo a m'intresse, j'aime le rtrogaming. Il y a bien du y avoir des prcurseurs au dbut des annes 90.

----------


## Zirak

> Quel rapport entre un dungeon crawler des annes 80 et un hack'n slash,  part un trs lointain hritage ?


A part que Diablo est en 3d isomtrique, il n'y a pas grande diffrence... Tu parcours des donjons gnrs alatoirement en tuant des monstres et en ramassant des items.

D'ailleurs si on regarde la page de la dfinition franaise sur Wikipdia :




> Le porte-monstre-trsor, abrg en PMT (*en anglais,  hack n slash  ou  dungeon crawling* ), est une manire de jouer aux jeux de rle ou jeux vido de rle.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porte-monstre-tr%C3%A9sor

----------


## Gooby

> Tu entends quoi par booster ?
> 
> Pour le matchmaking : d'aprs wikipedia, c'est bien diablo qui a lanc le premier matchmaking automatique.


Tu lis wikipdia en allemand toi?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gooby

> Quel rapport entre un dungeon crawler des annes 80 et un hack'n slash,  part un trs lointain hritage ? 
> 
> Si tu as un exemple des mmes mcaniques antrieur au premier Diablo a m'intresse, j'aime le rtrogaming. Il y a bien du y avoir des prcurseurs au dbut des annes 90.


Il y a presque autant de rapport qu'entre le gameplay de wow et celui de Diablo 3  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> Tu lis wikipdia en allemand toi?


J'avais mme pas fait gaffe. Le vendredi, je vous jure.

D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si je serai en tat ce soir. Mon dopage Th/Red Bull/Btons de rglisse commence  ne plus faire effet  ::zzz::

----------


## Zirak

> Le *vendredi*, je vous jure.


Non toujours pas... Ou tu te lances dans un running gag ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

> Non toujours pas... Ou tu te lances dans un running gag ?


Je confirme qu'on est bien vendredi.  Enfin tout a pour dire que je ne bosse pas demain  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> Non toujours pas... Ou tu te lances dans un running gag ?


Non, je pensais qu'on tait vendredi. Remarque, les running gag du vendredi, a changerai des running gag du lundi (lundi, lundi, lundi, lundi, lundi plus long parce qu'avant samedi, samedi, jour avant lundi).  creuser, comme ma tombe #boutDeMaVie




> Je confirme qu'on est bien vendredi.  Enfin tout a pour dire que je ne bosse pas demain


 ::furieux:: [ici un flot d'insulte sans fin, la jalousie attise la haine, tout a] ::furieux::

----------


## BenoitM

> [ici un flot d'insulte sans fin, la jalousie attise la haine, tout a]


Beuh ca va faire 3 jours que tu es vendredi, donc tu n'as pas trop a te plaindre  :;):

----------


## LawNasK

> Beuh ca va faire 3 jours que tu es vendredi, donc tu n'as pas trop a te plaindre


C'est pas faux.  ::mouarf::  Mais la dsillusion est forte  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Mais la dsillusion est forte


Ca sera pire Vendredimanche soir, quand tu penseras tre Vendredidredi et avoir le week-end devant toi.  ::D: 


En fait LawNasK nous fait une adaptation du jour sans fin, sauf qu'au lieu d'tre le 2 fvrier tous les jours, pour lui tous les jours sont des vendredis.  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> En fait LawNasK nous fait une adaptation du jour sans fin, sauf qu'au lieu d'tre le 2 fvrier tous les jours, pour lui tous les jours sont des vendredis.


Ce serait vraiment horrible.
Dans ce cas je cours ngocier un 4/5me :p


Pour tre HS du HS (donc "dans le sujet") : je suis loin d'tre un blizzard fan-boy, mais ce n'est pas Diablo 2 qui a cr le systme d'arbres de comptences ? Du moins dans son identit graphique.
Et avis perso : j'ai attendu assez longtemps Diablo 3, puis je m'y suis mis et... je m'en suis dsintress au bout d'un mois. Y a quelque chose qui clochait, c'tait le skill obligatoire quand tu montais de niveau. Aprs, mes potes disaient que c'tait assez rentre dedans comme jeu ; j'avais pris une chasseuse de dmon et  l'inverse apparemment il faut tre plutt mobile et astucieux.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ca sera pire Vendredimanche soir, quand tu penseras tre Vendredidredi et avoir le week-end devant toi. 
> 
> 
> En fait LawNasK nous fait une adaptation du jour sans fin, sauf qu'au lieu d'tre le 2 fvrier tous les jours, pour lui tous les jours sont des vendredis.


J'ai pas envie de regarder "le huitime jour" avec Lawnask. Ca risque d'tre long :o

----------


## LawNasK

> Ce serait vraiment horrible.
> Dans ce cas je cours ngocier un 4/5me :p


Habile.






> Pour tre HS du HS (donc "dans le sujet") : je suis loin d'tre un blizzard fan-boy, mais ce n'est pas Diablo 2 qui a cr le systme d'arbres de comptences ? Du moins dans son identit graphique.


Je ne sais pas. Aprs, le "principe de base" existait dj, je crois. De mmoire (donc pas fiable), il y avait dj des arbres technologiques dans civ1.




> Et avis perso : j'ai attendu assez longtemps Diablo 3, puis je m'y suis mis et... je m'en suis dsintress au bout d'un mois. Y a quelque chose qui clochait, c'tait le skill obligatoire quand tu montais de niveau. Aprs, mes potes disaient que c'tait assez rentre dedans comme jeu ; j'avais pris une chasseuse de dmon et  l'inverse apparemment il faut tre plutt mobile et astucieux.


Si ta dfinition de astucieux est "voir les projectiles et les esquiver rapidement", c'est bien a  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai pas envie de regarder "le huitime jour" avec Lawnask. Ca risque d'tre long :o


LawNasK.

Le huitime jour, ce ne serait pas,  tout hasard, un vendredi ? (je ne connais pas ce ... film ?)

T'as vu un jour sans fin ?

----------


## Hizin

De mon ct, je suis en train de faire mon bonhomme de chemin sur Divinity Original Sin avec une amie en mode tacticien.

Jeu sympa, histoire sympa, normment de rfrences et beaucoup de dconnade.
De nombreux bugs casses-couilles par contre (les attaques qui prennent plus de PA sans raison, les stats qui se rinitialise suite  une dsynchro (heureusement, une dco-reco rsout le souci), des crashs sans raison apparentes), ainsi qu'une vision pas super optimale du terrain (problmatique d'lectrifier son quipe car on a pas vu la petite flaque dans laquelle ils pataugent).

Le mode tacticien apporte son lot de dfi et est bien sympa pour le coup  ::D: 
Les combats sont bien expditif (potentiellement trop) dans les 2 sens.

----------


## Grogro

Vue en 3D iso, combats dynamiques en temps rels, jauges et potions de sant et de mana, terrains gnrs alatoirement, gestion de l'exprience et monte en niveau, systme de magie avanc, si vous connaissez des action RPG prcurseurs  Diablo qui avaient dj ces innovations a m'intresse. Surtout s'ils sont dispos sur GoG.  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

> Si ta dfinition de astucieux est "voir les projectiles et les esquiver rapidement", c'est bien a


Bwoah, je voyais a plutt comme du "je fais quelques pas sur le ct, je balance un pige, je balance les bolas, mais entre-temps il me fait une grosse attaque, je fais une pirouette et RAT-TAT-TAT-TAT LA MIIIITRAAAILLEEEETTE !"

----------


## Rayek

> Vue en 3D iso, combats dynamiques en temps rels, jauges et potions de sant et de mana, terrains gnrs alatoirement, gestion de l'exprience et monte en niveau, systme de magie avanc, si vous connaissez des action RPG prcurseurs  Diablo qui avaient dj ces innovations a m'intresse. Surtout s'ils sont dispos sur GoG.


Bah tout en mme temps non mais au moins une de ces composantes oui

Srie de Eye of the beholder
Srie des land of lore
The elder scroll : Arena
Srie des ultima
Gauntlet
etc ...

Blizzard n'a rien invent, ils ont juste fait comme Apple, ils ont pris des bouts et ont mix le tous

----------


## GPPro

Accessoirement la srie des diablos est souvent considre comme l'aboutissement des roguelikes (mme si perso je trouve a tir par les cheveux).

----------


## Zirak

En parlant de Diablo(-like) et de Rogue-like, et pour revenir un peu dans le thme du fil, ce week-end avec des potes, nous nous sommes lancs sur Hero Siege, un petit hack'n'slash Rogue-like en pixel art. 

Comme dans Diablo, il faut traverser X actes (7 actuellement, le 8me est en cours de dev), et ce dans 5 ou 6 niveau de difficult (puis ensuite, refaire les X actes dans les 5/6 modes de difficult en mode Hardcore, bref, a peut tre long  ::aie:: ).

A la diffrence de Diablo par contre, tous les monstres ne sont pas sur la map ds le dpart, il y a des nids, mais sinon ils arrivent par vagues depuis les bords de la carte, au bout de X vagues il y a un mini boss, et au bout de 4 ou 5 maps je ne sais plus, sur la dernire, au lieu d'avoir un mini-boss, c'est le boss de l'acte. Les cartes sont bien entendu gnres alatoirement. 

Il y a de nombreux piges sur les maps (et le nombre augmente  chaque nouvelles vagues), et il y a des apparitions rgulires de donjons, coffres,... 

Rgulirement on trouve des "Relics" qui octroient des bonus pour le run en cours (boost de stats, attaque ou dplacement plus rapide, ajout de proc lors d'attaques, etc etc). 

Il y a 10 ou 12 classes (bon c'est moins dvelopp qu'un vrai jeu genre Diablo ou Victor Vran ou autre), chaque classe a un arbre de talents avec une dizaine de trucs parmi lesquels on peut dpenser des points de talents, et n'a au maximum que 4 sorts actifs, le reste tant des passifs. Par contre, sur les pices d'quipement un peu plus rare, on rcupre des "talents" en plus qui sont en gnral des passifs qui proc plus ou moins rgulirement (attaques spciales, boucliers, etc etc).

En cas de mort, on peut tre ressuscit par ses collgues (si on joue en multi), sinon si jeu en solo (ou que le groupe entier meurt) => retour en ville, avec les loots et les niveaux acquis, par contre on perd toutes les Relics et tous les bonus obtenus durant ce run.  

Bon comme tout jeu du genre, cela peut se montrer assez rptitif, mais  plusieurs, c'est quand mme plutt sympa.

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai achet Bravely Second sur 3DS ce weekend. Je n'ai pour le moment jou que quelques heures mais il s'annonce trs bien. J'ai hte d'en dcouvrir plus et de voir s'il gal ou dpasse le premier opus.

----------


## Gooby

Salut

Me suis lanc dans Path Of Exile en saison Hardcore (peut-tre que je vais monter un perso softcore en mme temps si je trouve des compagnons de route). Il y a eu une maj vendredi dernier, le jeu s'est encore enrichi. Je pense que je vais me lancer dans une phase de quelques mois, si certains sont tents, n'hsitez pas, on est dj 3-4.

----------


## Kropernic

> Salut
> 
> Me suis lanc dans Path Of Exile en saison Hardcore (peut-tre que je vais monter un perso softcore en mme temps si je trouve des compagnons de route). Il y a eu une maj vendredi dernier, le jeu s'est encore enrichi. Je pense que je vais me lancer dans une phase de quelques mois, si certains sont tents, n'hsitez pas, on est dj 3-4.


On peut faire des groupes de combien de personnes ?

Ca fait quelques temps que ma copine voudrait qu'on s'y remette^^

----------


## dragonfly

> Salut
> 
> Me suis lanc dans Path Of Exile en saison Hardcore (peut-tre que je vais monter un perso softcore en mme temps si je trouve des compagnons de route). Il y a eu une maj vendredi dernier, le jeu s'est encore enrichi. Je pense que je vais me lancer dans une phase de quelques mois, si certains sont tents, n'hsitez pas, on est dj 3-4.



Salut,

avec la nouvelle saison, j'ai aussi refait un perso hardcore sur poe.

Mais j'ai commenc et puis y'a eu les soldes steam square enix et du coup je suis sur FF XIII-2 en parallle

----------


## Grogro

A part Path of Exiles, il y a eu des hack'n slash mmorables depuis Diablo II ? Titan Quest que je dcouvre avec 10 ans de retard est franchement pas mal du tout (mais pas facile  prendre en main).

Des vrais hack'n slash hein.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

Grim Dawn qui est pas mal
En MMo Hack&slash tu as 
- Marvel 2016 (gratuit)
- Path of exile (gratuit)
- Devilian (gratuit)

----------


## Gooby

> On peut faire des groupes de combien de personnes ?
> 
> Ca fait quelques temps que ma copine voudrait qu'on s'y remette^^


Je sais plus si c'est 4 ou 8, mais nous on est jamais 4 en simultane de toute faon  ::mrgreen:: 

Si vous voulez envoyer vos noms de comptes Kropernic et dragonfly, on pourrait p'tet tter du mob un de ces 4 !

----------


## Lyche

> Grim Dawn qui est pas mal
> En MMo Hack&slash tu as 
> - Marvel 2016 (gratuit)
> - Path of exile (gratuit)
> - Devilian (gratuit)


Si certains jouent  Devilian, j'ai un perso cap si a vous intresse  ::): 

pour POE, je crois que mon compte Steam c'est Lyche, il faudrait que je vrifie.

----------


## Rayek

En hack & slash sympa j'ai oubli la srie des Torchligth

----------


## Kropernic

Pour PoE, je n'y joue pas depuis Steam.  Cela a-t-il un impacte pour faire les groupes ? (j'imagine que non mais bon).

Sinon actuellement, je suis sur Dungeon of Endless.

C'est un porte-monstre-trsor (j'ai dcouvert le terme franais y a 2 jours alors je l'utilise XD) avec un chouillat de gestion (car faut choisir quoi construire et quand s'arrter).

Faut aimer les pixels mais sinon c'est pas mal comme jeu.  Mais vachement dur aussi.

----------


## Kreepz

Je joue depuis peu  un jeu toujours en Bta mais qui est prometteur: Albion Online.
L'univers est vraiment sympa, et on peux changer de classe facilement.  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

> Je joue depuis peu  un jeu toujours en Bta mais qui est prometteur: Albion Online.
> L'univers est vraiment sympa, et on peux changer de classe facilement.


On y avait jou, avec Nhaps. Pour ma part, j'accroche beaucoup au principe du jeu, mais je le trouve injouable en l'tat. Au bout de quelques heures, le manque de maniabilit me gne vraiment. J'espre que ce sera amlior par le suite.

----------


## Nhaps

> On y avait jou, avec Nhaps. Pour ma part, j'accroche beaucoup au principe du jeu, mais je le trouve injouable en l'tat. Au bout de quelques heures, le manque de maniabilit me gne vraiment. J'espre que ce sera amlior par le suite.


Idem, j'adore le concept, mais la maniabilit, le graphisme, et la lenteur global du jeu me gne.

----------


## LawNasK

> Idem, j'adore le concept, mais la maniabilit, le graphisme, et la lenteur global du jeu me gne.


D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas si a a t corrig, mais  l'poque, l'affichage des ombres sur ma 860M pouvait provoquer des crises d'pilepsie  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Pour PoE, je n'y joue pas depuis Steam.  Cela a-t-il un impacte pour faire les groupes ? (j'imagine que non mais bon).
> 
> Sinon actuellement, je suis sur Dungeon of Endless.
> 
> C'est un porte-monstre-trsor (j'ai dcouvert le terme franais y a 2 jours alors je l'utilise XD) avec un chouillat de gestion (car faut choisir quoi construire et quand s'arrter).
> 
> Faut aimer les pixels mais sinon c'est pas mal comme jeu.  Mais vachement dur aussi.


Chez les rlistes, on dit simplement PMT  ::P:

----------


## Alvaten

> Chez les rlistes, on dit simplement PMT


Je suis roliste mais je n'ai jamais entendu PMT (juste le terme en entier)  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Je suis roliste mais je n'ai jamais entendu PMT (juste le terme en entier)


Jeune Padawan encore apprendre tu dois

 ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

En mme temps le PMT c'est un peu un type de jeu trs exaltant pour un vrai rliste, c'est un truc de dbutant  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> En mme temps le PMT c'est un peu un type de jeu trs exaltant pour un vrai rliste, c'est un truc de dbutant


Carrment, mais en tant que MJ ayant propos des "sessions pour dbutant" j'tais oblig d'en faire pour facilit l'accs au concept d'une partie  certaines personnes pas toujours trs... doue pour a

----------


## Hizin

Des p'tites sessions sans prise de tte en PMT, c'est aussi cool parfois ^^'

----------


## Grogro

Ou des sessions PMT au sein d'une campagne nettement plus complexes.  ::aie:: 

Par exemple nettoyer des gouts ou des catacombes pendant une tentative d'infiltration d'un manoir de notables. Ca me manque le jeu de rle tiens.

----------


## Lyche

> Ou des sessions PMT au sein d'une campagne nettement plus complexes. 
> 
> Par exemple nettoyer des gouts ou des catacombes pendant une tentative d'infiltration d'un manoir de notables. Ca me manque le jeu de rle tiens.


J'ai fait a une fois en campagne pic, j'ai tu 2 persos  ::aie::  et quand je dis pic, j'ai tu un perso 19 et un 17 (la campagne durait depuis 3ans!!)... J'avoue, je m'attendais pas  ce que le mage du groupe se retrouve stas aprs un JP volont foir et que le groupe whiperais T3 du fight  ::oops::

----------


## Alvaten

Mon dernier perso jou est mort le mois dernier aprs plus d'une anne de campagne  ::piou:: 

Il n'est pas bon de rencontrer Nyarlathotep en personne.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part je ne tue que trs rarement mes joueurs surtout sur un jet de d foir. Selon moi, Le jdr c'est de vivre des aventures avec les joueurs et de passer de bons moments.
Bien sur un PJ arrive devant un dragon et lui sort : "Je vais te dfoncer la gueule" ... en gnral le dragon va bien manger  ::evil::

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai fait a une fois en campagne pic, j'ai tu 2 persos  et quand je dis pic, j'ai tu un perso 19 et un 17 (la campagne durait depuis 3ans!!)... J'avoue, je m'attendais pas  ce que le mage du groupe se retrouve stas aprs un JP volont foir et que le groupe whiperais T3 du fight


L, j'ai rien compris. Dsol.

----------


## Kropernic

> Mon dernier perso jou est mort le mois dernier aprs plus d'une anne de campagne 
> 
> Il n'est pas bon de rencontrer Nyarlathotep en personne.


C'est qui ? Une momie de chat ? ^^

----------


## Hizin

XD

@Grogro : Lyche parle sans doute d'une partie de D&D (ou assimil), systme dans lequel tu commences gnralement niveau 1-5 et dont les niveaux dits "piques" sont  partir du niveau 20. Cela correspond plus  moins  du jeu multi-planaire, tant en relation plus ou moins direct avec diverses dits, des qutes de niveau "empcher un plan de se faire dtruire" ou, plus petit "empcher un pays de se faire atomiser".
Les passages de niveau sont gnralement assez long, et il faut plusieurs annes  raison d'au moins une partie par mois pour faire l'volution 1 -> 20 en rgle gnrale.

@Kropernic : Nyarlathotep est le Messager des Grands Anciens, un personnage faisant parti de la cosmogonie Lovecraftienne ("l'Appel de Cthulhu"). Il est aussi appel "le dieu aux 1000 masques". Il peut tre affable, mais ce n'est pas un tre humain, et celui-ci peut facilement dtruire des investigateurs (sans compter les pertes de sant mentale).

@Alvaten : Tu fais la campagne "Les Masques de Nyarlathotep" ?

De mon ct, en gnral, je donne un joker par "arc" ou "campagne" pour sauver (en vitant les deux ex machina) un PJ (sauf en cas de connerie monumentale vidente). Ensuite...

----------


## Alvaten

> Il est aussi appel "le dieu aux 1000 masques". Il peut tre affable, mais ce n'est pas un tre humain, et celui-ci peut facilement dtruire des investigateurs (sans compter les pertes de sant mentale).


Il a plein du surnom sympatriques, moi j'aime bien le Chaos Rampant ! Mon perso est "mort" simplement en le contemplant (j'ai perdu 72 de SAN d'un coup). Nous l'avons rencontr sous la forme de la Langue Sanglante.




> @Alvaten : Tu fais la campagne "Les Masques de Nyarlathotep" ?


Oui, on arrive au bout  ::): 




> De mon ct, en gnral, je donne un joker par "arc" ou "campagne" pour sauver (en vitant les deux ex machina) un PJ (sauf en cas de connerie monumentale vidente). Ensuite...


Notre MJ est aussi plutt un "gentil MJ" mais la campagne est rpute assez meurtrire et nos persos se sont souvent sorti de situations trs parieuses. Nous avons aussi des points "jocker" mais un moment il faut respecter Lovecraft, on ne peux pas sortir indemne d'un rencontre avec un grand ancien.

PS: on est en train de dvier fortement du sujet de base  ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

Oui, pour "les Masques", il est conseill aux PJ's de faire 3-5 personnages ds le dbut de la campagne  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> PS: on est en train de dvier fortement du sujet de base


Pas forcment. Si on parlait de jeux vidos d'inspiration lovecratienne ?  ::aie:: 

Vous aussi *Prisoner of Ice* a vous voque quelques souvenirs d'enfance ? Vous vous souvenez des frissons de *Amnesia: A Dark Descent* ?  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> A part Path of Exiles, il y a eu des hack'n slash mmorables depuis Diablo II ? Titan Quest que je dcouvre avec 10 ans de retard est franchement pas mal du tout (mais pas facile  prendre en main).
> 
> Des vrais hack'n slash hein.


Comme l'a indiqu Rayek mais c'est pass inaperu, GrimDawn qui vient de sortir (fin Fvrier) est vraiment trs bien.
C'est un hritier direct de TitanQuest qui en reprend pas mal de concept en amliorant le tout.

Pour 25 je ne peux que vous le conseiller, surtout si vous avez aim TitanQuest.

----------


## Lyche

> Pas forcment. Si on parlait de jeux vidos d'inspiration lovecratienne ? 
> 
> Vous aussi *Prisoner of Ice* a vous voque quelques souvenirs d'enfance ? Vous vous souvenez des frissons de *Amnesia: A Dark Descent* ?


J'ai jou  peu de jeux vido tirs de la littrature de HPL qui soient vraiment trs bons :/
Si vous avez de trs bon titres pour a, je suis preneur !

----------


## Gooby

Je ne joue pas non plus sur steam Kropernic. J'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps pour moi les deux dernires semaines, mais je suis dj level 50 en hardcore saison. Toujours pas de wipe  la clef avec ma sp de gros boeuf, mes amis sont dj  "Meyerz IX" ou encore "Jirne VI"  ::ptdr::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Titan Quest que je dcouvre avec 10 ans de retard est franchement pas mal du tout (mais pas facile  prendre en main).


Grogro, si tu joues encore  Titan Quest, je te conseille de tlcharger et d'installer Titan Vault. Cette petite application m'a bien aid, surtout pour constituer les "sets" d'quipements lgendaires.

----------


## Iradrille

En ce moment je suis sur Infinifactory.

A mi-chemin en Portal et MineCraft; ce jeu est plutt sympa.

C'est juste dommage que l'aspect story-telling / immersion ne soit pas plus pouss, mais il promet dj quelques bonnes heures de rflexion.

----------


## Kropernic

Si vous voulez du factory-game, il y a factorio.

Encore en beta mais accessible, c'est vraiment trs pouss.  Tout le jeu tourne autour de l'automatisation des tches.  C'est vraiment bien fait !

----------


## Lyche

> Si vous voulez du factory-game, il y a factorio.
> 
> Encore en beta mais accessible, c'est vraiment trs pouss.  Tout le jeu tourne autour de l'automatisation des tches.  C'est vraiment bien fait !


J'adhre totalement, j'ai achet le jeu et j'y passe pas mal d'heures.

Sinon en ce moment je suis sur Life Is Feudal, un sandbox  l'poque des chteaux plutt pas mal !

----------


## Kropernic

> J'adhre totalement, j'ai achet le jeu et j'y passe pas mal d'heures.


Factorio peut se jouer en coop-rseau ?  Si oui, si a te dit, on se fait un truc  deux  ::mouarf:: 

Mais j'en suis encore au dbut.  L, je dcouvre les diverses utilisations du ptrole (j'suis dans la campagne et j'dois construire l'avion ^^)

----------


## Lyche

> Factorio peut se jouer en coop-rseau ?  Si oui, si a te dit, on se fait un truc  deux 
> 
> Mais j'en suis encore au dbut.  L, je dcouvre les diverses utilisations du ptrole (j'suis dans la campagne et j'dois construire l'avion ^^)


Hls, je n'ai pas fait attention au ct multi, parce que je suis un fou de l'organisation (je suis pas DBA pour rien  ::aie:: ) et que je prvois mes plans d'usine sur plusieurs niveaux en gnral  ::aie:: 

L'avion, sympa et bien dure la mission ^_^

----------


## Kropernic

> Hls, je n'ai pas fait attention au ct multi, parce que je suis un fou de l'organisation (je suis pas DBA pour rien ) et que je prvois mes plans d'usine sur plusieurs niveaux en gnral 
> 
> L'avion, sympa et bien dure la mission ^_^


Ah bin j'veux bien deux ou trois conseils au niveau de l'tablissement des plans si t'en as.

Pour le moment a va mais c'est vrai que mes bases font un peu brouillon en gnral.  Au dbut a va mais aprs, j'ai de nouveau besoin de plaques en fer (par exemple) pour un truc  produire plus tard dans la mission et l, a devient le bordel...

----------


## r0d

> Ah bin j'veux bien deux ou trois conseils au niveau de l'tablissement des plans si t'en as.


Dans factorio, 3 points sont primordiaux:

1. L'input. Il faut faire en sorte que toutes les ressources de base arrivent  un endroit donn, et un seul. Ces ressources de bases sont les plaques de fer et les plaques de cuivre, mais selon les choix de chacun, on peut ajouter le charbon, les feuilles de plastique, les piles. En end game, souvent on ramne les circuits au niveau de l'input de base.
Faire en sorte que toutes ces ressources arrivent au mme endroit implique le fait qu'on va avoir une grosse "autoroute" centrale de convoyeurs, et les produits secondaires sont fabriqus aux abords de cette "autoroute". Une bonne faon de faire consiste  dvelopper les usines secondaires perpendiculairement  l'autoroute centrale, facilitant ainsi la scalabilit.
Les avantages de ce principe de "single input" sont varis. Dj, a simplifie l'organisation de l'usine. Mais aussi et surtout, a permet de se re-brancher simplement lorsque les premiers "champs" de fer et de cuivre sont puiss, sans avoir  modifier son usine.

2. Modularit. Au fur et  mesure de la progression, les besoins voluent. Il faut donc bien sparer chaque production. Par exemple, on peut faire en sorte que tous les circuits soient fabriqus  un endroit, puis ramens sur un convoyeur central. Une autre faon de faire (a dpend des gots), consiste  fabriquer les circuits l o on en a besoin, et faire des "blocs logiques". Les deux approches sont possibles, mais dans tout les cas, il s'agit de faire des modules distincts, et de laisser le plus de place possible entre chacun.

3. Scalabilit. Au fur et  mesure de la progression, les besoins en ressources et en produits secondaires augmentent. Il faut donc prvoir d'tre en mesure d'augmenter la production sans avoir besoin de tout casser. On peut augmenter la production en utilisant des upgrades, mais a ne suffit pas loin de l. Il faut donc prvoir la possibilit d'agrandir la chaine. Par exemple, au dbut tu vas mettre deux fabriques de "copper coils", mais il faut prvoir de la place pour en rajouter petit  petit sans avoir  tout casser autour.

Note: Ces rgles ne sont plus tout  fait vraies lorsqu'on arrive au late game avec les robots.

Hope it helps  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

Oh mais il y a plus de monde que je ne le pensais qui joue  ce jeu  ::): .

Je vais tacher de rflchir  ce systme d'autoroute centrale pour la prochaine map.


Pour le moment, je travaille plutt avec des modules logiques que tu les appelles et je cre des chaines d'usines d'assemblage pour crer mes "produits finis" (les fioles rouges et vertes pour la recherche par exemple...  d'ailleurs, j'suis  un stade o j'dois commencer  produire les bleues et j'sais pas encore comment j'vais faire pour les intgrer dans la chane de prod existante  ::(: .  J'espre pouvoir m'en passer ^^)

La scalabilit, c'est mon gros problme.  Les aliens me font peur ::oops:: ... Alors j'ai tendance  regrouper pour pouvoir dfendre avec moins de tourelles (et donc moins de munition  produire) mais du coup, je manque parfois de place...  L, je dbute avec le ptrole et je sens dj que j'vais tre emmerder pour ajouter des rservoirs afin de stocker les fluides que je n'utilise pas encore...

Je serais vraiment curieux de pouvoir jeter  un il sur vos crations...

N.B. : Cela vaut-il la peine de crer un topic spar pour ce jeu ?

----------


## r0d

> Je serais vraiment curieux de pouvoir jeter  un il sur vos crations...


Ben a tombe bien; je dois faire une vido de ma partie en cours pour expliquer des trucs  mon neveu. Je te ferai signe quand elle sera finie  ::): 

edit: sinon tu peux jeter un coup dil aux LPs de Jerem07200. Un peu longuets, mais assez complets. Rien d'impressionnant, mais il explique bien les diffrents aspects du jeu.




> N.B. : Cela vaut-il la peine de crer un topic spar pour ce jeu ?


chp

----------


## r0d

> Les aliens me font peur...


Les aliens ont t mon plus gros problme au dbut, et ils m'ont fait rager parce que j'arrivais pas  les grer et a me rendait juste impossible la progression.
Puis j'ai appris  grer la polution en early (c'est la pollution qui les fait attaquer). Plutt que de m'armer  fond, je fais attention  polluer le minimum. Et du coup, a passe tout seul maintenant; comme pp dans mm...  ::oops::

----------


## Kropernic

> Les aliens ont t mon plus gros problme au dbut, et ils m'ont fait rager parce que j'arrivais pas  les grer et a me rendait juste impossible la progression.
> Puis j'ai appris  grer la polution en early (c'est la pollution qui les fait attaquer). Plutt que de m'armer  fond, je fais attention  polluer le minimum. Et du coup, a passe tout seul maintenant; comme pp dans mm...


Ah je savais pas que c'tait la pollution qui provoquait les attaques.  Bon  savoir a !!  Moi qui blinde de turbine  vapeur ds le dbut histoire d'tre tranquille....

Pour les LPs, j'irai voir ce soir si je n'oublie pas et j'attends ta vido avec impatience ^^.

----------


## r0d

> Ah je savais pas que c'tait la pollution qui provoquait les attaques.  Bon  savoir a !!  Moi qui blinde de turbine  vapeur ds le dbut histoire d'tre tranquille....


Ha ben l... c'est clair que si on fais pas gaffe  la pollution ds le dbut c'est juste pas grable.

Quelques tips pour grer la pollution au dbut:
-> les principaux gnrateurs de pollution ce sont, dans l'ordre, les fours (tous les types de fours), les drills (tous les types de drill), les assembleurs (tous les types d'assembleurs) et les boilers du steam engine. Il s'agit donc de ne pas utiliser tout ces trucs l plus que ncessaire.
-> les steam engine ne gnrent pas de pollution (mais les boilers oui)
-> les arbres absorbent la pollution (il faut donc pas tout raser ds le dbut si c'est pas ncessaire)
-> partir le plus tt possible sur les panneaux solaire ( noter que faire des panneaux solaires sans accumulateurs a ne sert  rien => s'assurer de terminer la recherche des accumulateurs avant de commencer  produire des panneaux solaires - erreur bte mais qui peut coter cher)

Perso moi ma vie  chang quand j'ai commenc  faire en sorte de diminuer drastiquement la pollution. Certes la progression est un peu plus lente du coup, mais par contre t'es tellement plus tranquille pour te dvelopper! C'est mme  toi d'aller fritter les aliens pour avoir des artefacts tellement eux ils te laissent tranquille!

----------


## Glutinus

Factorio a l'air intressant, je vais peut-tre me l'offrir si ma poussive machine l'accepte - pour l'instant elle a juste carrment valid Stanley Parable mais Life is strange est en tat de perptuel chaos.

En rentrant du week-end de l'ascension j'ai eu une subite envie de rejouer  Spellforce premier du nom. Je me suis dit : juste une petite partie, j'y ai bien pass 6h hier ^^
Je joue en mode "Jeu libre" contre l'IA, qui n'est pas forcment la plus intelligente. Ca dfoule bien. J'ai fait mon personnage de prdilection : un combattant Armes Lourdes (armes tranchantes et armures) + magie blanche / vie. 
J'apprciais vraiment la possibilit d'avoir des personnages quilibrs tout en essayant diverses combinaisons. J'avais par exemple dj essay de faire un mage magie noire / mort + magie blanche / vie + magie lmentaire / glace, et c'tait assez rigolo  voir jouer.

Aprs j'avoue que je ne cherche pas vraiment  varier les plaisirs, si je peux, j'essaie de jouer trolls. J'aime bien par exemple faire la map Dark03 et raser tout avec des trolls niveau 1  ::D:  tu montes de 3 niveaux d'un coup :p

----------


## macslan

> Factorio a l'air intressant, je vais peut-tre me l'offrir si ma poussive machine l'accepte [...]


Tu entends quoi par l?

----------


## Zirak

Perso, malgr une tentative de Kropernic (mais d'autres potes m'en avait dj parl, ils y jouaient dj avant qu'il sorte sur Steam (ce qui n'est pas trs vieux)) pour me le faire prendre aussi, je ne l'ai pas encore, donc rien  dire  ::D: 

Par contre aprs l'avoir vu pass dans le topic d'identification, je me suis lanc sur Sheltered ce week-end.

----------


## Alvaten

> Par contre aprs l'avoir vu pass dans le topic d'identification, je me suis lanc sur Sheltered ce week-end.


Tu ne t'est pas mis  Settlers ?  ::aie:: 

Perso j'ai achet Battlefleet Gothic Armada ce week-end. C'est pas mal mais j'ai peur de faire rapidement le tour.

Sinon votre Factorio ne me dit rien du tout, je vais regarder a se soir a  l'aire sympa.

----------


## Hizin

Pour Gothic Armada, bien que grand fan de Warhammer 40K, le manque de hauteur me laisse un peu pantois.
Ce n'est pas trop "handicapant"/bizarre de devoir penser en 2D et non en 3D dans l'espace ?
Je suis un peu habitu  Homeworld et autre X, a me fait bizarre de voir un jeu de "bataille navale" dans l'espace pour le coup x)

----------


## Glutinus

> Tu entends quoi par l?


Je n'arrive pas  voir la config ncessaire pour factorio car bizarrement au taf je suis filtr sur tous les sites de jeux  ::aie:: 
Si je ne me trompe pas j'ai un asus n55sf.
Faudrait vivement que je fasse un nettoyage soft (rinstaller un windows 7) + un dpoussirage du ventilo.

----------


## Alvaten

> Pour Gothic Armada, bien que grand fan de Warhammer 40K, le manque de hauteur me laisse un peu pantois.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord en terme de logique c'est pas ... logique du tout. Je pense que a vient du fait qu'ils aient vraiment fait une sorte de portage de la version plateau qui elle est en 2D. Le jeu est trs proche du jeu de figurine (en dehors du fait que c'est en temps rel) il faut vraiment voir le jeu comme a je pense.




> Ce n'est pas trop "handicapant"/bizarre de devoir penser en 2D et non en 3D dans l'espace ?
> Je suis un peu habitu  Homeworld et autre X, a me fait bizarre de voir un jeu de "bataille navale" dans l'espace pour le coup x)


J'ai pas cette impression, probablement car je n'ai jamais fait d'autre genre de jeu du genre donc j'ai pas de rflexe  penser en 3D. 

Le choix de la 2D est aussi "justifiable" pour certaines manuvres comme l'peronnage. C'est dj difficile de chopper un gracile navire Eldar avec un gros bousin Ork en 2D .. j'imagine pas en 3D.

----------


## Lyche

> Pour Gothic Armada, bien que grand fan de Warhammer 40K, le manque de hauteur me laisse un peu pantois.
> Ce n'est pas trop "handicapant"/bizarre de devoir penser en 2D et non en 3D dans l'espace ?
> Je suis un peu habitu  Homeworld et autre X, a me fait bizarre de voir un jeu de "bataille navale" dans l'espace pour le coup x)


Au pire ! jouez a Dreadnought !! un World of Tank like sur Waka (WarHammer 40k pour les non habitus) et qui dpote du poney comme jamais !!!

----------


## Zirak

D'ailleurs dans le mme registre des adaptations de jeux de plateaux (mais plus Warhammer que Warhammer 40K  ::aie:: ), il y a Man O' War: Corsair qui est en accs anticip aussi sur Steam de ce que j'ai vu.


Edit: Oui j'ai vu Fanta jou galement  Dreadnought, cela fait trs Star Conflict, mais cela avait l'air sympa, par contre, il est en accs anticip aussi, (donc incomplet), il me semble ?

----------


## Lyche

> D'ailleurs dans le mme registre des adaptations de jeux de plateaux (mais plus Warhammer que Warhammer 40K ), il y a Man O' War: Corsair qui est en accs anticip aussi sur Steam de ce que j'ai vu.


Wii je l'avais presque oubli. Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont en ce moment chez GW mais ils envoient du patt sur les jeux!
- Dreadnought
- Man O' War : Corsair
- Battlefleet
- dans 15 jours l'incontournable : Total War : Warhammer (dont j'ai vu des vidos, les mecs savent pas jouer mais il est SUPER B !!!)




> Edit: Oui j'ai vu Fanta jou galement  Dreadnought, cela fait trs Star Conflict, mais cela avait l'air sympa, par contre, il est en accs anticip aussi, (donc incomplet), il me semble ?

----------


## Alvaten

> Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont en ce moment chez GW mais ils envoient du patt sur les jeux!


Depuis 2ans ils ont passs pas mal de contrat avec diverse boites pour faire de jeux  licence. Il a y a quelques jolies choses mais aussi des truc moins intressent notamment du cot des jeux smartphones apparemment ...

Perso j'attend de pied ferme DoWIII dont on  vu le trailer il y  a quelques jours !

----------


## Lyche

> Depuis 2ans ils ont passs pas mal de contrat avec diverse boites pour faire de jeux  licence. Il a y a quelques jolies choses mais aussi des truc moins intressent notamment du cot des jeux smartphones apparemment ...
> 
> Perso j'attend de pied ferme DoWIII dont on  vu le trailer il y  a quelques jours !


j'ai fait pipi dans ma culotte quand je l'ai vu  ::oops::   ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> j'ai fait pipi dans ma culotte quand je l'ai vu


Dire que je ne sais mme pas de quoi vous parlez  ::aie:: .

Sinon voil, j'ai construit mon p'tit avion.  Je fais les deux dernires p'tites campagnes qui ressemblent plus  des puzzles jusqu'ici puis je tente de rsister  l'ennui du sandbox (le manque d'objectif, a m'endors...)

----------


## Zirak

> Dire que je ne sais mme pas de quoi vous parlez .

----------


## Kropernic

> 


Moui bah c'est un trailer quoi.  C'est trs joli puis une fois qu'on est dans le jeu, on manipule des units si petites qu'on ne profite jamais de tous les dtails qui sont pourtant bien fait.

Un peu comme SC2.  Les units sont jolies et tout.  Mais pour le voir, faut zoomer en gros plan et on ne peut plus jouer...

Bref, j'aime autant des jeux du genre de factorio qui ne cassent pas 3 pattes  un canard visuellement mais dont le prix ne me cote pas un 3e rein ^^.

Cela tant dit, je suis quand mme intrigu quand au style de jeu dont il s'agit car l, c'est juste une video d'intro.  Rien niveau gameplay...

----------


## Alvaten

> j'ai fait pipi dans ma culotte quand je l'ai vu


Moi j'ai pleur de voir ces Blood Ravens se faire tuer 




> Moui bah c'est un trailer quoi. C'est trs joli puis une fois qu'on est dans le jeu, on manipule des units si petites qu'on ne profite jamais de tous les dtails qui sont pourtant bien fait.


Oui entirement d'accord mais perso ce qui me fait trpigner c'est que j'ai ador le I et le II et que les Blood Ravens (les marines en armure rouge du trailler) sont mon arme de cur (pour ceux qui l'aurai pas encore vu) que je collectionne  40k depuis la sortie du premier jeu.




> Cela tant dit, je suis quand mme intrigu quand au style de jeu dont il s'agit car l, c'est juste une vido d'intro. Rien niveau gameplay...


C'est un RTS un peu particulier, on gre des escouade au lieu de personnage individuelles, le deuxime qui est sans gestion de base et de btiment est plus orient placement et gestion d'escouade. De ce que j'ai lu cet pisode devrai ressembler plus au premier (qui tait mon prfr).

 Si tu ne connais pas regarde sur YouTube il a des des centaines de vido de gameplay  ::):

----------


## Hizin

Merci Alvaten pour le retour sur Gothic Armada  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Moui bah c'est un trailer quoi.  C'est trs joli puis une fois qu'on est dans le jeu, on manipule des units si petites qu'on ne profite jamais de tous les dtails qui sont pourtant bien fait.
> 
> Un peu comme SC2.  Les units sont jolies et tout.  Mais pour le voir, faut zoomer en gros plan et on ne peut plus jouer...
> 
> Bref, j'aime autant des jeux du genre de factorio qui ne cassent pas 3 pattes  un canard visuellement mais dont le prix ne me cote pas un 3e rein ^^.
> 
> Cela tant dit, je suis quand mme intrigu quand au style de jeu dont il s'agit car l, c'est juste une video d'intro.  Rien niveau gameplay...


Ah mais en fait tu ne connais pas du tout DOW ? 

J'ai mis le trailer pour que tu saches de quoi ils parlaient, pas pour la qualit graphique ou autre, rien que l'effet d'annonce est suffisant pour beaucoup de fans qui ont aim le jeu, c'est un peu comme  la Blizzcon y'a X annes quand il y avait eu le 1er trailer de SC2, oui la vido tait jolie, oui on n'y voyait pas le gameplay, mais la seule information qui rendait fou les fans, c'tait juste de savoir qu'il y allait avoir un SC2 ^^

DOW est un jeu  faire si on est assez fan de l'univers Warhammer (enfin plutt 40k pour le coup), mais aussi, et surtout car c'est une trs bonne srie de jeu, la qualit graphique (mme si ce n'est pas moche non plus), est loin d'tre l'intrt principal ou le 1er argument pour vendre.  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

> Ah mais en fait tu ne connais pas du tout DOW ?


C'est a ^^.

Sinon, quelqu'un  une ide de comment rsoudre le puzzle de la 3e campagne (celle avec les tapis roulant)  o il y a juste deux petites bandes de terre pour rejoindre les coffres.

J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir une astuce que je ne connais pas encore...

----------


## r0d

> C'est a ^^.
> 
> Sinon, quelqu'un  une ide de comment rsoudre le puzzle de la 3e campagne (celle avec les tapis roulant)  o il y a juste deux petites bandes de terre pour rejoindre les coffres.
> 
> J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir une astuce que je ne connais pas encore...


J'ai pas fait la campagne, dsl  ::oops::

----------


## Lyche

> Moi j'ai pleur de voir ces Blood Ravens se faire tuer


Moi au contraire, je jubile!! je suis Eldar de coeur depuis mes 13ans !! (j'en ai 34  ::aie:: )





> Oui entirement d'accord mais perso ce qui me fait trpigner c'est que j'ai ador le I et le II et que les Blood Ravens (les marines en armure rouge du trailler) sont mon arme de cur (pour ceux qui l'aurai pas encore vu) que je collectionne  40k depuis la sortie du premier jeu.


J'ai ador les 2! le renouvellement, beaucoup de joueurs n'aiment pas a, mais moi je trouve que a apporte une touche  ces jeux.
Alors, oui, ils ont prvu un retour au source (vu que le 2 s'est pas autant vendu que ce qu'ils souhaitaient en partie  cause de a) Mais, il vont garder les bons ct du 2 je pense.
J'espre de grosses batailles piques avec pleins des booms et des explosions kiptent de partout !!  ::salive:: 




> C'est un RTS un peu particulier, on gre des escouade au lieu de personnage individuelles, le deuxime qui est sans gestion de base et de btiment est plus orient placement et gestion d'escouade. De ce que j'ai lu cet pisode devrai ressembler plus au premier (qui tait mon prfr).


SC tait aussi un jeu d'escouades avec quelques gros qui trainent au milieu pour faire peur ^_^

----------


## Lyche

> C'est a ^^.
> 
> Sinon, quelqu'un  une ide de comment rsoudre le puzzle de la 3e campagne (celle avec les tapis roulant)  o il y a juste deux petites bandes de terre pour rejoindre les coffres.
> 
> J'imagine qu'il doit y avoir une astuce que je ne connais pas encore...


je l'ai pas encore fini cette partie  ::oops::

----------


## Alvaten

> e suis Eldar de coeur depuis mes 13ans !! (j'en ai 34 )


A oui quand mme. Je ne sert l'Empereur Dieu "que" depuis 14ans. Tu as commenc en V2 j'imagine ? Mais bon on digresse on digresse ...

----------


## r0d

Graisse.

Ok je --->[]  ::oops::

----------


## ManusDei

> le deuxime qui est sans gestion de base et de btiment est plus orient placement et gestion d'escouade.


Un peu comme Ground Control (jeu de 2000) ?

----------


## Grogro

le jeu-vido, mdia de propagande comme les autres :

----------


## Lyche

> A oui quand mme. Je ne sert l'Empereur Dieu "que" depuis 14ans. Tu as commenc en V2 j'imagine ? Mais bon on digresse on digresse ...


Oui, v2, figurines en plomb. J'ai connu le passage au Metal Blanc et ensuite au plastic avec la perte incommensurable de dtails qui m'ont fait arrter le jeu  ::(: 




> Un peu comme Ground Control (jeu de 2000) ?


Pas tout  fait. L ou GC a une quantit limit d'units, DoW2 lui te permet quand mme d'en produire. Quand on dit qu'il n'y a pas de gestion de base, c'est un peu faux mine de rien. Il y a juste pas de btiments spcialiss pour la production d'units. 
Seulement un gros batiment que tu fait voluer et te permet de crer des escouades. A la diffrence de DoW1 ou t'avais une 20aine de btiments par arme.

----------


## Nhaps

Ma copine m'a envoy un MMS ce midi avec en image Uncharted 4

Donc ce soir j'attaque Uncharted 4, et j'ai bien hte !!  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Ma copine m'a envoy un MMS ce midi avec en image Uncharted 4
> 
> Donc ce soir j'attaque Uncharted 4, et j'ai bien hte !!


La seule chose qui fait que je l'ai pas encore achet, c'est que je veux pas rater mon voyage  Duba, mais  mon retour j'ai 1 semaine de congs je vais me le faire !!!  ::salive::

----------


## Zirak

Lol   ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

C'est vache de poser cette question  un papy sur une chaine tl de papys.

----------


## Glutinus

> C'est vache de poser cette question  un papy sur une chaine tl de papys.


C'est sur France 3 ?

@Zirak : c'est toi qui as pris la photo ? T'es en RTT ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> @Zirak : c'est toi qui as pris la photo ? T'es en RTT ?


Non j'ai trouv a sur le vilain rseau social qui commence par un F. ^^

Par contre j'aurai pu prendre la photo, je bosse  2km de chez moi, je rentre le midi pour manger (enfin faire une partie ou deux d'Hearthstone xD), mais je ne regarde pas cette mission (et c'est sur Tf1 ^^).

----------


## Nhaps

J'ai fini Uncharted 4, j'ai kiff  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Moi je me suis attaqu  Stellaris, le nouveau 4X de chez Paradox (Crusader King, Europa Universalis, etc. ), comme tous les jeux de ce genre,  rserver  ceux qui aiment la gestion, et qui ont normment de temps libre...  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

Hum, je vais jeter un il dessus. J'adore les jeux Paradox en gnral !

----------


## Glutinus

> Moi je me suis attaqu  Stellaris, le nouveau 4X de chez Paradox (Crusader King, Europa Universalis, etc. ), comme tous les jeux de ce genre,  rserver  ceux qui aiment la gestion, et qui ont normment de temps libre...


Donc tu es bien en RTT !!  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tu es bien en RTT !!


Toujours pas, je n'ai pas fait grand chose d'autre de mon samedi, c'est tout  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai fini Uncharted 4, j'ai kiff


Quelle dure de vie pour un Uncharted ? On doit se sabrer des QTE  la pelle ?

----------


## Lyche

> Quelle dure de vie pour un Uncharted ? On doit se sabrer des QTE  la pelle ?


le QTE n'a jamais t trs prsent dans uncharted, j'espre que a ne sera pas le cas.

----------


## -Rpass-

Rocket League sur PS4 en ce moment je suis accro !!!!

----------


## Nhaps

> Quelle dure de vie pour un Uncharted ? On doit se sabrer des QTE  la pelle ?


Une bonne dizaine d'heure de jeux pour le solo, any%

Il y a toujours les mmes QTE que dans les pisodes prcdent, comme par exemple pour taper dans une porte, une pour se dlivrer d'un ennemi.

Mais l'histoire est trs sympa, c'est la fin de la saga Uncharted, beaucoup d'motions, mais il manque  mon gout LA scne pique, comme la chute en avion d'Uncharted 3, mais il y a normment de passages excellent qui donne quand mme normment d'motions

----------


## Grogro

Je m'en doutais, je peux donc passer mon chemin concernant toute la srie. Un QTE, c'est totalement rdhibitoire pour moi. C'est ce qui m'a fait dsinstaller le reboot de Tomb Raider au bout de quelques heures (malgr les bonnes ides et la qualit de la ralisation), aprs m'tre pris la tte sur une merde de QTE imbitable.

----------


## Glutinus

Pour la blague, le QTE un des trucs que j'ai bien aim dans Assassin's Creed III. Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai pas adhr au gameplay global, et a m'a fait abandonn le jeu malgr des trucs que j'ai bien aims (de mme que l'poque et le lieu, je prfrai l'Europe et le Moyen-Orient)

----------


## Kropernic

C'est quoi dj un QTE ?

Sinon uncharted, j'suis dessus aussi.  C'est pas mal.  L'histoire est sympa et le jeu est distrayant.

Par contre, si vous tes du genre  aimer les jeux du genre de Dark Soul, Uncharted va avoir l'air d'un film interactif ^^

A part a, je suis toujours aussi sur Factorio et cette pu*** de niveau 3 de la campagne 3 avec les tapis roulants.  Juste pas moyen...

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est quoi dj un QTE ?


Quick Time Event. Pour faire simple, pendant une "pseudo" cinmatique, tu dois appuyer sur la touche indique au bon moment pour russir une action prcise

----------


## Alvaten

Quick Time Event 

En gros c'est les phases du jeu ou on t'oblige  suivre une squence de touche prdtermine dans un labs de temps donn. Par exemple ton personnage court tout seul pour fuir un ennemi et toi tu dois juste appuyer sur haut et bas pour viter les cailloux et les branches.

Edit : grill

----------


## macslan

> C'est quoi dj un QTE ?
> 
> Sinon uncharted, j'suis dessus aussi.  C'est pas mal.  L'histoire est sympa et le jeu est distrayant.
> 
> Par contre, si vous tes du genre  aimer les jeux du genre de Dark Soul, Uncharted va avoir l'air d'un film interactif ^^
> 
> A part a, je suis toujours aussi sur Factorio et cette pu*** de niveau 3 de la campagne 3 avec les tapis roulants.  Juste pas moyen...


QTE ou quick time event c'est une mini squence de touche que tu dois appuyer / ou ne pas appuyer dans un jeu

Edit : doublement grill

----------


## Kropernic

Ahah !  Z'tes au taquet !

Sinon, j'me souvenais que c'tait une mini "qute" mais je ne me souvenais plus de ce pour quoi tait l'acronyme.  Bref, merci  tous les 3.

Il ne vous reste plus qu' vous mettre  Factorio pour la 2e partie de mon message  ::aie:: .

----------


## Nhaps

> Je m'en doutais, je peux donc passer mon chemin concernant toute la srie. Un QTE, c'est totalement rdhibitoire pour moi. C'est ce qui m'a fait dsinstaller le reboot de Tomb Raider au bout de quelques heures (malgr les bonnes ides et la qualit de la ralisation), aprs m'tre pris la tte sur une merde de QTE imbitable.


Comment on peut pas comprendre un QTE ? ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Comment on peut pas comprendre un QTE ? ^^


Euh, a m'est dj arriv aussi, bon, c'tait sur un petit jeu ind sur Steam, pas une grosse licence par contre.

Mais le QTE et ce qu'il fallait faire tait tellement obscure  comprendre, impossible de le passer, du coup, je suis all voir sur le net, et au final, il ne fallait pas se fier aux touches indiques  l'cran, mais il fallait utiliser le pav numrique du clavier.  ::aie::

----------


## macslan

> Euh, a m'est dj arriv aussi, bon, c'tait sur un petit jeu ind sur Steam, pas une grosse licence par contre.
> 
> Mais le QTE et ce qu'il fallait faire tait tellement obscure  comprendre, impossible de le passer, du coup, je suis all voir sur le net, et au final, il ne fallait pas se fier aux touches indiques  l'cran, mais il fallait utiliser le pav numrique du clavier.


a me rappelle antenna en clavier qwertz en tout cas
Sinon il y a un jeu avec un QTE ou tu ne dois pas appuyer sur les touches alors que sur l'cran il affiche des touche  appuyer

----------


## Alvaten

> Comment on peut pas comprendre un QTE


Bein il y a des QTE qui te disent pas ce que tu dois faire ou sur quelle touche appuyer et qui te font mourir en boucle. Le seul moyen de passer ces phases c'est de faire du die & retry jusqu' ce que ca passe, ce qui est compltement con 

Je comprend Grogro, pour moi ce genre de phase de jeu n'apportent absolument rien au jeu et peuvent mme le desservir ...

----------


## Iradrille

> Si vous voulez du factory-game, il y a factorio.
> 
> Encore en beta mais accessible, c'est vraiment trs pouss.  Tout le jeu tourne autour de l'automatisation des tches.  C'est vraiment bien fait !


Je connaissais pas, j'ai jet un oeil  la dmo, je l'ai achet et ...



M'enfin, dur de trouver le temps de jouer avec ces 3 putains d'heures de transport pour aller au boulot  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Je connaissais pas, j'ai jet un oeil  la dmo, je l'ai achet et ...
> 
> 
> 
> M'enfin, dur de trouver le temps de jouer avec ces 3 putains d'heures de transport pour aller au boulot


Yeah !!  Voil quelqu'un de bien.  Prenez-en de la graine les autres  ::whistle:: 

Quand t'as 5 minutes dans les transports, jte un oeil  la 3e campagne (particulirement au niveau 3 ^^)

Comment a j'insiste ? ^^

----------


## Grogro

Bon je viens de finir *Dust an Elysian Tail* (presque  100%, j'y retourne ce soir). Et c'est un putain de petit bijou. Quand on songe que c'est quasiment luvre d'un homme seul, c'est impressionnant.

----------


## Hizin

Ouaip, il est trs sympa, bien nerveux et trs joli  ::): 

Me souviens l'avoir fait d'une traite  l'poque, et avoir t assez sduit par le tout.

----------


## Lyche

Bon,

j'ai fait uncharted 4!

je suis globalement content du jeu, la maniabilit est correcte, les dcors sont sublimes, le scnario est un peu lger je trouve et le jeu cruellement court  ::(: .







Je suis trs content de la clture de la saga  ::): , c'est bien fait, c'tait logique (Hlna et Nate se suivent depuis le dbut du jeu et je trouve cette fin logique)




C'est un bon Uncharted  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Bon,
> 
> j'ai fait uncharted 4!
> 
> je suis globalement content du jeu, la maniabilit est correcte, les dcors sont sublimes, le scnario est un peu lger je trouve et le jeu cruellement court .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi ^^

----------


## LawNasK

J'ai command le nouveau Fire Emblem. Je pensais qu'il sortait le mois prochain et que je pourrais prcommander l'dition spcial avec les deux jeux + le DLC. Sauf qu'en fait il est dj sorti et les 8000 ditions limits sont dj coules  ::(:  (enfin, j'en ai trouv sur Amazon au double du prix, mais quand le jeu vaut aussi cher que la console, ce n'est pas vraiment un bon plan  ::mouarf:: ).

Du coup j'ai command Conqute.

Vous y avez jou / vous allez y jouer ?

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai command le nouveau Fire Emblem. Je pensais qu'il sortait le mois prochain et que je pourrais prcommander l'dition spcial avec les deux jeux + le DLC. Sauf qu'en fait il est dj sorti et les 8000 ditions limits sont dj coules  (enfin, j'en ai trouv sur Amazon au double du prix, mais quand le jeu vaut aussi cher que la console, ce n'est pas vraiment un bon plan ).
> 
> Du coup j'ai command Conqute.
> 
> Vous y avez jou / vous allez y jouer ?


Pour ma part je vais attendre qu'il baisse de prix.

Sinon en ce moment je suis sur *Persona Q - Shadow of the labyrhint* un dungeon crawler sur 3DS dans l'univers de Shin Megami Tensei  ::heart::

----------


## Hizin

Il est au niveau des autres sur (3)DS ?

Le temps que j'ai pass sur Devil Survivor... presque fait toute les fins x)

----------


## Grogro

> Bon je viens de finir *Dust an Elysian Tail* (presque  100%, j'y retourne ce soir). Et c'est un putain de petit bijou. Quand on songe que c'est quasiment luvre d'un homme seul, c'est impressionnant.


Je cherche des jeux du mme got, vu que je l'ai fini  100%. Action/plates-formes ou action-RPG avec des morceaux de Mtrodvania, une direction artistique pas ordinaire, une histoire sympa. J'avais fini *Steamworld Dig* il y a quelques temps, cela correspond aussi  ce qui me botte, ou *Escape Goat* dans un autre style (action-puzzle, sans Mtrodvania). J'ai dj repr* Braid* et *Ori and the Blind Forest*.

----------


## Zirak

> Je cherche des jeux du mme got, vu que je l'ai fini  100%. Action/plates-formes ou action-RPG avec des morceaux de Mtrodvania, une direction artistique pas ordinaire, une histoire sympa. J'avais fini *Steamworld Dig* il y a quelques temps, cela correspond aussi  ce qui me botte, ou *Escape Goat* dans un autre style (action-puzzle, sans Mtrodvania). J'ai dj repr* Braid* et *Ori and the Blind Forest*.


Ori est trs bien, par contre, tu vas tre oblig de te taper la nouvelle version (la "dfinitive"), il ne me semble pas que la version prcdente soit encore vendue.

(Cela change pas normment de chose, mais ils ont un peu simplifi le jeu).


Sinon comme jeu de plate-forme pas mal, il y a Child of light (par contre c'est des combats un peu plus rpg en mode tour par tour), mais c'est comme Ori, niveau direction artistique, c'est sublime, et en "vraie" plateforme, il y a Valdis Story : Abyssal City qui est plutt sympa.

----------


## Glutinus

> J'ai command le nouveau Fire Emblem. Je pensais qu'il sortait le mois prochain et que je pourrais prcommander l'dition spcial avec les deux jeux + le DLC. Sauf qu'en fait il est dj sorti et les 8000 ditions limits sont dj coules  (enfin, j'en ai trouv sur Amazon au double du prix, mais quand le jeu vaut aussi cher que la console, ce n'est pas vraiment un bon plan ).
> 
> Du coup j'ai command Conqute.
> 
> Vous y avez jou / vous allez y jouer ?


Apparemment, cette dition est partie en 12h. C'est assez paradoxal, car j'ai l'impression que c'est une licence qui est hyper connue dans le monde, mais les chiffres de vente ne sont pas exceptionnelles. Nintendo rencle presque de le faire sortir de l'Archipel. C'est la mme blague pour Phoenix Wright, j'ai l'impression que c'est connu mais les sorties se sont faites n'importe comment et Dual Destinies n'est mme pas traduite... 

Pour rappel, le prcdent Fire Emblem (Awakening) tait cens tre le dernier s'il ne fonctionnait pas. Maintenant quant  la dfinition de "bonnes ventes", on laisse a  Nintendo / Intelligent System le choix...

Il y aurait des rumeurs que de nouveaux packs 3 jeux seraient disponibles vers le 1er juin. Moi j'ai craqu, j'ai pris les deux, Hritage et Conqute, sur Amazon (j'ai pas cherch longtemps mais entre 33 euros sur Amazon, 45 euros  la Fnac et 50 euros chez Micromania...), et je verrai si je prends Rvlations en DLC (sachant que j'ai dj plein de jeux, que la SD de base est dj pleine...). 

Arrive du colis ce vendredi mais je n'aurai pas le temps de jouer ce week-end. Du coup je m'chauffe en faisant quelques maps sur Awakening.

----------


## Hizin

@Grogro : tu as Valdis Story qui est assez sympa comme metroidvania.

----------


## Nhaps

Actuellement sur Overwatch... en attendant FF 15

----------


## Lyche

> Actuellement sur Overwatch... en attendant FF 15


Il est bien?

----------


## LawNasK

> Apparemment, cette dition est partie en 12h. C'est assez paradoxal, car j'ai l'impression que c'est une licence qui est hyper connue dans le monde, mais les chiffres de vente ne sont pas exceptionnelles. Nintendo rencle presque de le faire sortir de l'Archipel. C'est la mme blague pour Phoenix Wright, j'ai l'impression que c'est connu mais les sorties se sont faites n'importe comment et Dual Destinies n'est mme pas traduite... 
> 
> Pour rappel, le prcdent Fire Emblem (Awakening) tait cens tre le dernier s'il ne fonctionnait pas. Maintenant quant  la dfinition de "bonnes ventes", on laisse a  Nintendo / Intelligent System le choix...


On est bien d'accord, la licence a un potentiel norme mais ils ne l'exploitent pas assez :'(





> Moi j'ai craqu, j'ai pris les deux, Hritage et Conqute


J'ai prit Conqute car Hritage est, si j'ai bien compris, une version un peu plus casual. Je risque de le prendre quand mme pour l'histoire, si celle de Conqute (et du DLC) me plaisent.




> Actuellement sur Overwatch... en attendant FF 15


Oui, vivement FF15  ::D:

----------


## Glutinus

> On est bien d'accord, la licence a un potentiel norme mais ils ne l'exploitent pas assez :'(


Je sais pas s'ils renouvellent un max le moteur. Maintenant c'est trs soign au niveau des graphismes, musiques, et tout et tout, mais ils pourraient presque laisser un diteur de map et de scenar  :;): 

Je te parle mme pas du gchis d'Advance Wars, c'tait exactement ce qu'il manquait, une version o l'on pouvait crer des armes pour se taper la gueule, le tout dans un esprit trs cartoon pour ddramatiser la guerre.

Le mois dernier ils ont annonc aprs les premiers chiffres de MiiTomo (le rseau social de Nintendo) qu'ils vont faire des apps Animal Crossing et Fire Emblem pour la fin d'anne  ::D:  c'est nol !




> J'ai prit Conqute car Hritage est, si j'ai bien compris, une version un peu plus casual. Je risque de le prendre quand mme pour l'histoire, si celle de Conqute (et du DLC) me plaisent.


Oui effectivement,  ce que j'ai compris, Hritage utilise un peu les dernires nouveauts de FE en portable (comme Sacred Stones ou Awakening) en ce sens que tu peux faire du levelling entre les missions, et paralllement gagner de l'argent pour pouvoir acheter de meilleures armes. Je me souviens encore de Sacred Stones, qui te donne la possibilit de faire la tour de Valni un peu avant un tournant du jeu, juste avant une map o tu dois survivre 8 tours mais limite au bout du 5me j'attendais juste que les renforts ennemis arrivent pour continuer  PX le tout en achevant le boss dont la phrase de mort tait "je comprends pas, ma stratgie tait parfaite..." bah ouai mais moi j'avais des units niveau 16-20 alors qu'elles sont censs tre 10  ::D: 

Alors que dans les autres Fire Emblem, tu pouvais mme en venir  ne pas sauvegarder aprs une mission russie sous prtexte que tes units n'ont eu que deux pauvres +1  chaque passage de niveau...
Par contre un truc que j'avais bien aim, sur Path of Radiance (celui sur game cube) c'est qu'on te donne de l'XP entre les missions pour te permettre de rattraper les units en retard, bon en mme temps c'est ta faute, faut gravement blesser un adversaire et l'achever avec ton archer niveau 1. Et tu avais des bonus d'XP si tu terminais certains objectifs de la mission, genre sauver des prtres, te faire reprer le plus tardivement possible...

Dans tous les cas tu as toujours plusieurs niveaux de difficult, ainsi que la mort dfinitive d'une unit  0 PV. Autant je peux jouer en facile quand j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tte, autant je laisse l'option mort dfinitive. C'est ta faute si t'as laiss ta chevalire pgase  porte de deux archers ! (et d'autant plus drle s'ils sont censs te one-shot avec 75% de russite et tu esquives les deux :p ouffffff !)

Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais un ami m'a dit que pour le deuxime Fire Emblem sur GBA (celui avec Eliwood et Hector et Lyndis), le niveau "difficile" en europe correspond  "facile" au Japon  ::D: 

Pour info le DLC a un prix normal (40 euros) mais rduit de moiti si tu as achet l'un ou l'autre, du moins c'est ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Nhaps

> Il est bien?


C'est trs arcade, j'adore.

----------


## LawNasK

> C'est trs arcade, j'adore.


Pour ma part, je n'ai pas aim. Graphiquement, il est beau mais ne m'attire pas. Niveau gameplay, je me suis vite ennuy  ::(:

----------


## Rayek

> Il est au niveau des autres sur (3)DS ?
> 
> Le temps que j'ai pass sur Devil Survivor... presque fait toute les fins x)


J'ai  peine 4h de jeux, mais au dbut du jeu tu as le choix entre les personnages de P3 ou P4 ^^

Sinon niveau style de jeu a se rapproche d'Etrian Odissey, o l'on dessine sa carte sur la partie basse de la 3DS/DS.
On a toujours le systme des faiblesses aux lments/types de coups. 
On peux avoir deux personnas en mme temps (la principale du perso et une au choix). 
La velvet room et les fusions sont prsentes (Heureusement d'ailleurs :p)

Et on dmarre le premier laby dans le monde d'alice ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai command le nouveau Fire Emblem. Je pensais qu'il sortait le mois prochain et que je pourrais prcommander l'dition spcial avec les deux jeux + le DLC. Sauf qu'en fait il est dj sorti et les 8000 ditions limits sont dj coules  (enfin, j'en ai trouv sur Amazon au double du prix, mais quand le jeu vaut aussi cher que la console, ce n'est pas vraiment un bon plan ).


Je n'y joue pas mais j'ai lu un article dessus, ils conseillent d'acheter un seul des jeux pour ensuite acheter les deux autres en DLC ( 20 chacun).




> Il y aurait des rumeurs que de nouveaux packs 3 jeux seraient disponibles vers le 1er juin. Moi j'ai craqu, j'ai pris les deux, Hritage et Conqute, sur Amazon (j'ai pas cherch longtemps mais entre 33 euros sur Amazon, 45 euros  la Fnac et 50 euros chez Micromania...)


Flicitation, le prix le plus bas tant le rsultat d'une optimisation fiscale et de conditions de travail pourries, tu ressembles  un client de SSII mention marchand de viande.

----------


## Glutinus

> Je n'y joue pas mais j'ai lu un article dessus, ils conseillent d'acheter un seul des jeux pour ensuite acheter les deux autres en DLC ( 20 chacun).


Fichtre, je me suis loup, l.




> Flicitation, le prix le plus bas tant le rsultat d'une optimisation fiscale et de conditions de travail pourries, tu ressembles  un client de SSII mention marchand de viande.


Maiheeeeeeeeu  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Fichtre, je me suis loup, l.


Trop tard pour le renvoyer ? (enfin faut qu'il arrive ensuite, apparemment les blocages ne se limitent pas aux rafineries depuis ce matin)




> Maiheeeeeeeeu


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

Je cherchais pas  tuer le topic hein.

Je me suis remis  Mass Effect dernirement, mme si je joue par sessions de 15 minutes environ  ::aie:: 
Je vais enchaner les 2 premiers,  voir si je finis par acheter le 3me dans la foule (y a dj beaucoup de couloirs dans le 1er, et c'tait pire dans le second).

----------


## Lyche

J'ai craqu  ::oops::  j'ai achet Dark Souls 3  ::oops:: 

adieu vie sociale!

----------


## Hizin

@ManusDei : Le pire, dans ME2, c'est le scan de toutes les plantes, je trouve (me suis amus  le faire sur ma premire partie... triche ensuite pour toutes les autres).

De ce que je me souviens, j'ai largement prfr le 3. Comme toi, j'avais trouv le 2 trop couloir.
Bon...  part la fin (qui est mieux en anglais au passage, un p'tit sens qui est oubli dans la VF).

@Lyche : Praise the Sun !

----------


## Glutinus

Spoil mass effect






J'avais bien aim le 2 sur le ct Suicide Squad, je recrute tous les bras casss de la galaxie, et l'effort de continuit avec les dcisions qui ont t prises dans le 1. Tantt juste une discussion, avec la Reine rachni si on l'a sauve, tantt en changeant carrment les personnages. Ca rend le jeu encore plus attachant.

Globalement, j'avais beaucoup aim le Papy Grenier dessus, notamment sur Miranda qui est un personnage intressant mais la camra passe son temps  filmer ses fesses, le fait que Kaidan fut abandonn  la place de Ashley (quel joueur masculin ne l'a pas fait ?) et le "Je suis le Commandant Shepard, et cette boutique est ma prfre de la Citadelle", c'est tellement incongru !





J'ai bien aim faire le 1 puis le 2 dans sa continuit, j'ai acquis le 3 pour 30 euros (hors de question que je rachte un jeu Xbox  70 euros alors que 15 mois aprs il a plus que baiss de prix...) mais j'ai tout juste fait l'introduction.

Le scan des plantes dans le 2 tait pnible mais j'ai trouv a moins relou que l'exploration des plantes avec le Mako et son adhrence ultra chelou.

Va falloir que je le fasse ce 3, mais j'ai un problme pour terminer les histoires, surtout que mon cousin m'avait dit que la fin tait naze.

----------


## Hizin

La fin du jeu est pas gg... mais  priori, y'a eu tellement de grogne qu'ils ont mis en place une "vraie fin" dans un DLC ensuite.
Pas fait de mon ct, j'ai bien aim les fins, mmes si elles sont un peu tranges et cheap.

----------


## nasty

C'est marrant, je joue a quasiment aucun des jeux evoqus.

En ce moment je suis sur Smashing the battle.

clairement du jeu pour pas trop se prendre la tete et avoir bonne conscience devant la plastique des herones.

la page steam de Smashing the Battle

Et j'ai Doom qui m'attend  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

@Hizin : Ok cool, malgr le systme de combat je tenterais l'exprience alors.

@Glutinus





Moi dsol  ::aie::  . Je jouais un soldat et il couchait avec Liara donc raf d'Ashley. En plus l'histoire de Kaidan est fun.




Edit : d'ailleurs je constate que j'arrive  reprendre Dishonored ou Mass Effect sans problme, mais Deus Ex HR j'y arrive pas, j'ai beau le relancer je quitte jamais Detroit.

----------


## -Rpass-

Far Cry 4 en ce moment, j'adhre compltement au gameplay  ::kill::

----------


## Glutinus

Aprs pour Deus Ex, le jeu favorise normment de jouer en Fantme + Artiste (ne pas se faire voir des gardes + ne dclencher aucune alarme), donc si tu te prends pas la tte, tu finis par reprendre les mmes chemins et donc prendre les amliorations dans les mmes armes. J'ai fait mon premier run en tuant tout le monde (mais en essayant quand mme de faire des headshots en tireur embusqu ou des piratages de tourelles) puis les runs suivants c'est que du stealth avec des takedowns non ltaux (50XP  la place de 10 quand mme). J'ai refait le jeu deux ou trois fois et j'ai du mal  rpasser  autre chose que de l'esquive.

A la rigueur ce qui peut tre fun c'est d'essayer avec de la longue porte (les fusils de prcision ou  seringue) et la courte porte (les flingues et le pistolet lectrique).

Par contre pour Dishonored, j'ai fait mon premier run en complet stealth (j'ai fait le dernier niveau en massacrant tout le monde puis je me suis ravis et j'ai refait le niveau en stealth) et je pense que je pourrai refaire le jeu en sauvage ou en hybride des deux, le tout en choisissant un pouvoir ou d'autre (y a quand mme des trucs super funs  faire). Je sais pas, je sens plus de pouvoir panacher le style de jeu que Deus Ex o il faut prendre les amliorations dans le mme ordre, surtout si tu veux rcuprer les armes ou les livres dans le bon ordre.

----------


## LawNasK

Premier retour sur le dernier Fire Emblem fates (partie Conqute) : c'est franchement cool ! Si vous avez aim Awakening ou les tactial-RPG en gnral, je vous le recommande  ::D: . Par rapport  Awakening, pas de grand changement dans le systme de combat. Il y a des petites amlioration comme les "veines dragonnales" (dans conqute, je suppose qu'il y a un quivalent dans hritage), qui permettent de modifier le terrain en plein combat, mais globalement c'est la mme chose. Hors combat, on a un petit territoire dans un autre univers qu'on doit grer (cration et amlioration de btiments avec des points qu'on obtient en combattant) (parmi les btiments, on a des shop (armes, btons, grimoires), et d'autres que je n'ai pas encore utilis/dont je n'ai pas encore compris le fonctionnement ^_^).
Il y a aussi plus d'actions sur les relations entre personnage (en dehors des rangs C, B, A, A+ et S qui dpendent globalement des combats), mais je n'ai pas encore compris grand chose, sauf que a allait tre trs long d'atteindre le maximum.
Il y a peu de missions annexe (en tout cas au dbut) par rapport  Awakening, et dans la difficult maximum, je n'ai pas russi  passer certains combats sans sacrifice (je n'ai pas pass plusieurs heures pour trouver les stratgies optimales non plus : je cherche  finir l'histoire avant la sortie du DLC (mardi prochain si ma mmoire est bonne), et je n'ai aucune ide du nombre de mission).

Bref : jouez-y, c'est du bon !

----------


## ManusDei

> Par contre pour Dishonored, j'ai fait mon premier run en complet stealth (j'ai fait le dernier niveau en massacrant tout le monde puis je me suis ravis et j'ai refait le niveau en stealth) et je pense que je pourrai refaire le jeu en sauvage ou en hybride des deux, le tout en choisissant un pouvoir ou d'autre (y a quand mme des trucs super funs  faire).


En fait je pense que c'est  cause de Dishonored que j'arrive pas  me remettre  Deus Ex. Tu peux le refaire facilement plusieurs fois en stealth en passant par des chemins diffrents, alors que Deus Ex est beaucoup plus limit de ce ct l.

----------


## Glutinus

@LawNasK : du coup tu jouais  Hritage ou Conqute ? Grosso modo c'est le mme truc, sauf qu'apparemment c'est plus limit de faire du hors-scnar dans Conqute.

Personnellement, je suis faible : j'ai commenc  jouer en difficult intermdiaire, en me disait, ouai a va, je maitrise le Fire Emblem, et je me suis fait prendre des roustes svres. J'ai tout recommenc en facile, pour l'instant je veux saisir le Gameplay et l'histoire qui est trs bien, beaucoup moins gnangnan que ceux auxquels j'ai jou (Sacred Stones, Awakening, et celui sur GC). C'est trs droutant d'avoir des armes qui ne se dtruisent pas, avant quand tu trouvais ta premire pe acier tu rflchissais quand mme  deux fois de l'utiliser car a peut t'aider contre des monstres forts ou des boss...

Bah le niveau S a permet de se marier, et d'avoir des enfants, comme dans Awakening ?

J'ai bien aim les nouvelles classes, je suis sur hritage et il y a de jolies rcritures.

Par contre le Village ds le premier raid je me suis fait laminer  ::aie::  le raid tait niveau 15 et je suis niveau 10 grand max. Pour l'instant c'est gadget mais j'attends bien sr de dbloquer les btiments pour le rendre intressant.

----------


## LawNasK

> @LawNasK : du coup tu jouais  Hritage ou Conqute ? Grosso modo c'est le mme truc, sauf qu'apparemment c'est plus limit de faire du hors-scnar dans Conqute.


Conqute, dsol, il me semblait l'avoir prcis.




> C'est trs droutant d'avoir des armes qui ne se dtruisent pas, avant quand tu trouvais ta premire pe acier tu rflchissais quand mme  deux fois de l'utiliser car a peut t'aider contre des monstres forts ou des boss...


Les armes d'attaque ne se dtruisent plus, mais les btons ont toujours de la durabilit. Les armes, pour compenser leur plus grande attaque, apportent des malus. Exemple bidon : si une pe en bronze a 7 d'attaque et 0 bonus/malus; une pe en fer aura 9 d'attaque, -10 d'esquive, -3 vitesse dexcution et 90% de prcision, et une pe et acier aura 12 d'attaque, -10 d'esquive, -3 vitesse dexcution, 80% de prcision et confre -2  toutes les stats aprs une attaque (rgnration 1/tour). Les chiffres sont bidons, mais c'est pour l'exemple.




> Bah le niveau S a permet de se marier, et d'avoir des enfants, comme dans Awakening ?


Oui ! J'ai mari mon perso principale  la fille faite exprs pour a; et j'ai eu deux enfants, dont un que j'ai dcouvert dans une mission pour le dfendre (les enfants m'ont dbloquer 2 missions annexes pour les protger, ce qui me fait un total de... 3 missions annexes pour 16 missions d'histoire ^^).




> J'ai bien aim les nouvelles classes, je suis sur hritage et il y a de jolies rcritures.


Les units Nohriennes et Hochidiennes sont diffrentes, je trouve a cool ! Par contre, si  un personnage n'a pas des origines en Hoshido, je n'ai pas encore trouv comment lui donner une classe Hochidienne (si c'est possible; mais je pense qu'il y a moyen en le A+ ou S  un Hochidien).




> Par contre le Village ds le premier raid je me suis fait laminer  le raid tait niveau 15 et je suis niveau 10 grand max. Pour l'instant c'est gadget mais j'attends bien sr de dbloquer les btiments pour le rendre intressant.


J'ai fait 2 dfenses de chteau pour l'instant (on m'a dit qu'il y en a 3). C'est relativement facile si tu places les btiments de faon  les ralentir (pour ma part, je met le dragonnet  droite, pas mal de btiments  gauche et je rapatrie tout le monde vers le trne ds le dbut, a passe trs bien mme si sur mon premier essai j'ai perdu un personnage).

----------


## Kropernic

Je me suis mis  ... Guitar Hero Live sur PS4

*vite les jets de pierres*

Si le mode "carrire" est assez pauvre et la playlist assez minable (enfin chacun ses gots), le game play quant  lui est intressant car la nouvelle disposition des touches sur le manche apporte pas mal de nouvelles combinaisons possibles.

 ct du mode "carrire", il y a GHTV (qui ncessite malheureusement d'tre connect) o il est possible de choisir un canal qui diffuse des chansons correspondant au type du canal choisi en continu et sur lesquels on peut jouer.  J'ai t agrablement surpris de ce qui est disponible sur ce mode (bien que pour le moment, j'y ai trs peu jou).  Aimant beaucoup le (hard)rock old school, j'ai eu la chance de tomber sur du ZZ Top et Bon Jovi.

Bref, si on aime les GH, je pense qu'il veut la peine juste pour le mode GHTV.

Cela tant, la playlist du GH Legends of Rock reste quand mme la meilleure jusqu'ici selon moi.

----------


## Glutinus

J'ai jou aux Guitar Hero II, III, IV, V et VI, ainsi qu' Metallica. Et aussi Smash Hits, que j'ai pris avec plaisir pour quelques morceaux, et aussi pour l'ajout de la batterie. J'avais trouv Aerosmith et Van Halen pour quelques euros, mais je les ai  peine dpoussir.

En terme de setlist je crois que je prfre le III, et aussi de gameplay, je veux dire de rpartition des notes. Aprs a ira entre le II et le VI, mais sachant qu'on n'a pas les enregistrements master sur le II sauf pour quelques exceptions. Y a quelques morceaux du II que j'aurai bien aim avoir avec le vrai enregistrement (Billion dollar babies, madhouse, institutionalized, hangar 18, who slept in my room last night ? entre autres)

Je suis pass sur Rocksmith 2014, mais je suis assez du, sur l'interface du jeu, je comprends rien o il faut aller, et je dteste quand le jeu dcide du pas de progression pour moi. Par exemple des fois pour des intros  la con il fait voluer tout doucement, et sur des solos il augmente la difficult super vite, t'as pas le temps de digrer qu'il estime que c'est trop dur et il redescend tout de suite la difficult.
La set-list est plutt faiblarde  mon avis, je tourne sur moins d'une dizaine de morceaux je pense.
Et je pense qu'il y a des problmes de reconnaissance de signal, j'ai fait du piano pendant 6 ans et solfge / chant pendant 10 ans (je chante comme une casserole depuis que j'ai arrt :-/), je suis sr de mes notes  l'oreille mais pourtant le jeu ne me valide pas. Rsultat je peux pas progresser sur ma chanson prfre (Everlong). Mais bon, j'ai du mal  me lancer dans la musique sans ct un peu ludique, mais c'est sr que je progresserai mieux devant un tuto youtube en fait.

N'ayant pas de PS4 / XBOX360 je n'ai pas pris ce dernier guitar hero, j'aurai t frustr car n'tant plus chez mes parents dans une maison je ne pourrai jouer de la batterie. Ils ont ressorti visiblement des morceaux qui taient dj dans les vieux GH ^^' je comprends pas l'intrt en fait.

----------


## LawNasK

> le game play quant  lui est intressant car la nouvelle disposition des touches sur le manche apporte pas mal de nouvelles combinaisons possibles.


C'est vrai que a change. Pour ma part, je n'y arrive pas du tout ^^ (dj qu'avec la guitare 5 boutons j'avais du mal... #clavierMasterRace #FoFiX), mais avec l'habitude, a doit tre sympa.




> Rocksmith


Rocksmith, j'ai pas encore essay. J'ai achet le jeu, mais il me faut une nouvelle guitare pour m'y mettre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

J'ai aussi rocksmith sur la PS3 mais j'y ai pas bcp jou.  Ca nique les doigts les cordes de guitare !  Aprs 3 jours o j'avais essay d'y jouer un peu intensivement pour vraiment apprendre la guitare, je n'ai plus eu de sensation dans le bout des doigts pendant un bon mois voir plus XD

J'devrais essayer de m'y remettre pour voir...

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai aussi rocksmith sur la PS3 mais j'y ai pas bcp jou.  Ca nique les doigts les cordes de guitare !  Aprs 3 jours o j'avais essay d'y jouer un peu intensivement pour vraiment apprendre la guitare, je n'ai plus eu de sensation dans le bout des doigts pendant un bon mois voir plus XD
> 
> J'devrais essayer de m'y remettre pour voir...


Le tranchage des doigts, a passe assez vite  ::):  Je crois que a m'a prit une semaine environ avant d'avoir de la corne sur mes doigts.

----------


## Glutinus

Le tranchange de doigts (trois premiers jours) et les barrs (au bout de deux-trois semaines) sont les deux raisons qui poussent les guitaristes debutants  abandonner  ::mouarf:: 

Je prfre jouer aux doigts en grattant mais tu peux prendre dj un mediator, a va t'conomiser ta main directrice.

----------


## LawNasK

> barrs


C'est vrai que les barrs, c'est assez affreux au dbut. L'important, c'est de ne pas se dcourager !




> mediator


Surtout si tu as des cordes en mtal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kropernic

Ahah, j'tais mme pas encore arriv aux barrs, vous me faites peur XD

La principale raison de mon abandon tait l'absence de mdiateur... avec mes gros doigts sans ongle (je les ronge...), pas facile de gratter juste une corde...

Maintenant, vu qu'on la retrouver (enfin je crois  ::aie:: ), j'vais pouvoir m'y remettre (quand j'aurai le courage ^^)

----------


## Lyche

pfff, dcidment, trop de jeux..
Aprs Dark Souls 3 (que je joue en week end chez mon pote qui a ma console)
J'ai pris pour la semaine Total War : Warhammer

Et bah, aprs 10h de jeux, il claque !! bon sang a fait du bien de pouvoir massacrer de l'orc et de l'empire sans mettre 2000 dans des figurines !!

 ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai pris pour la semaine Total War : Warhammer


Pareil, je l'ai pris ce week-end, juste eu le temps de jouer 2/3 heures hier, mais a s'annonce effectivement pas mal !

(d'ailleurs c'est une priode Warhammer pour moi, car j'ai aussi pris Man'O War Corsair la semaine passe ou il y a 15 jours  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Lyche

> Pareil, je l'ai pris ce week-end, juste eu le temps de jouer 2/3 heures hier, mais a s'annonce effectivement pas mal !
> 
> (d'ailleurs c'tait un week-end Warhammer pour moi, car j'ai aussi pris Man'O War Corsair ).


alors alors? corsair il est bien? les vidos taient bien fun (comme d'hab ds qu'il y a des orks  ::aie:: )

----------


## Zirak

> alors alors? corsair il est bien? les vidos taient bien fun (comme d'hab ds qu'il y a des orks )


Alors, je n'ai pas eu le temps d'y jouer beaucoup non plus, mais oui c'est sympa, par contre, c'est encore une version en accs anticip donc il reste quelques bugs...

Typiquement je faisais le tuto, je rcupre une qute, j'affiche la minimap pour voir un peu o je dois aller, et l, j'entends qu'un bateau ennemi arrive et va pour m'attaquer => bug impossible de refermer la minimap, que cela soit via le menu ou le raccourci clavier.

J'entendais mon bateau / quipage se faire dmolir sans rien pouvoir faire, au bout de 20mn de jeu, c'tait un peu frustrant.

Mais  terme une fois fini, je pense qu'il pourra effectivement tre bien fun (la il reste encore pas mal de trucs pas implment dans le jeu).

----------


## Lyche

> Alors, je n'ai pas eu le temps d'y jouer beaucoup non plus, mais oui c'est sympa, par contre, c'est encore une version en accs anticip donc il reste quelques bugs...
> 
> Typiquement je faisais le tuto, je rcupre une qute, j'affiche la minimap pour voir un peu o je dois aller, et l, j'entends qu'un bateau ennemi arrive et va pour m'attaquer => bug impossible de refermer la minimap, que cela soit via le menu ou le raccourci clavier.
> 
> J'entendais mon bateau / quipage se faire dmolir sans rien pouvoir faire, au bout de 20mn de jeu, c'tait un peu frustrant.
> 
> Mais  terme une fois fini, je pense qu'il pourra effectivement tre bien fun (la il reste encore pas mal de trucs pas implment dans le jeu).


T'as regard pour Dreadnought? le jeu  l'air particulirement sexy aussi ! (pour ceux qui aime les world of tank like)

----------


## micka132

Je me suis remis  Pharaon !
Un petit patch pour pouvoir jouer en HD (que la rsolution pas les textures) et me revoila en pleine ascension egyptienne! 

Le jeu est sur abandoware, mais pas l'extention (clpoatre) que j'ai trouv qu'en anglais.

----------


## Lyche

> Je me suis remis  Pharaon !
> Un petit patch pour pouvoir jouer en HD (que la rsolution pas les textures) et me revoila en pleine ascension egyptienne! 
> 
> Le jeu est sur abandoware, mais pas l'extention (clpoatre) que j'ai trouv qu'en anglais.


hop hop, je suis interess, j'ai une copine qui galre avec sa version sous w10, y'a des patch ou autre? ou il faut que je lui fasse une VM pour qu'elle puisse jouer?

Je veux bien toutes tes infos pour le faire tourner sur une machine (+ extension)

----------


## micka132

> hop hop, je suis interess, j'ai une copine qui galre avec sa version sous w10, y'a des patch ou autre? ou il faut que je lui fasse une VM pour qu'elle puisse jouer?
> 
> Je veux bien toutes tes infos pour le faire tourner sur une machine (+ extension)


J'ai galr pas mal, et c'est pas forcement stable, il m'arrive de devoir reboot...
https://www.reddit.com/r/impressions..._for_the_game/ tu trouveras un lien vers un zip qui contient plusieurs .exe correspondant  la rsolution souhait. Il suffit de remplacer l'exe d'origine (en faisant un save xxxx_old.exe en cas de ppin  ::):  ).Attention le jeu doit etre en 2.1 me semble (la derniere version).
 J'ai mis une compatibilit windows 98, puis j'ai cr une partie normal en changeant de rsolution (n'importe laquelle, le patch doit override le parametre je pense) et ca fonctionne dans l'ensemble assez bien.
Il arrive que ca crash, dans ce cas l tu reviens sur windows, change de bureau et ouvre le gestionnaire des taches. En effet sur le mme bureau pharaon se met devant...). Pas l'idal mais en une dizaine d'heure j'ai du avoir que 3 crashs...

----------


## Zirak

> T'as regard pour Dreadnought? le jeu  l'air particulirement sexy aussi ! (pour ceux qui aime les world of tank like)


J'ai juste vu une ou deux vidos sur Youtube, mais a m'a l'air mga mou et long. Sur Steam je jouais  Star Conflict, c'tait plus nerveux et il avait l'air plus fun.

----------


## Alvaten

> J'ai galr pas mal, et c'est pas forcement stable, il m'arrive de devoir reboot...


Ca m'intresse beaucoup aussi, tu joue sur Win10 ? J'ai tlcharg le jeu sur abandonware mais impossible de l'installer (il se passe rien quand j'essai)

----------


## micka132

> Ca m'intresse beaucoup aussi, tu joue sur Win10 ? J'ai tlcharg le jeu sur abandonware mais impossible de l'installer (il se passe rien quand j'essai)


Moi l'installation depuis abandonware a tres bien fonctionn sur windows 10, mais par la suite pour clopatre j'ai trouv un repertoire d'install tout complet, donc j'ai tout remplac.
je t'envoi le lien en mp.

----------


## Nhaps

Je me suis remis au dernier Hitman hier, j'aime  ::):

----------


## Florian_PB

En ce moment je suis surtout sur Payday 2, Hero Siege, Left 4 Dead 2 et Kotor 2. Et une fois que j'aurai russi  le faire tourner sur Debian : WoW (ou que j'ai remis une partition Windaube sur mon PC).

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai juste vu une ou deux vidos sur Youtube, mais a m'a l'air mga mou et long. Sur Steam je jouais  Star Conflict, c'tait plus nerveux et il avait l'air plus fun.


Starconflict sur steam? moi j'ai arrt, manque de pvp je trouvais les files d'attentes bien trop longues  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Starconflict sur steam? moi j'ai arrt, manque de pvp je trouvais les files d'attentes bien trop longues


Oui pour cela que j'ai arrt aussi, mais c'est le mme genre de jeu, et je le trouvais plus "nerveux / marrant" que ce que j'ai vu sur les vidos sur Dreadnought.

Sur Star Conflict, tu te trainais comme un escargot sur les grosses frgates qui taient faites pour faire mal de trs loin, mais dans Dreadnought, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a QUE des frgates qui se trainent dans l'espace intersidral.  ::aie:: 

(Bon aprs, cela ne reste qu'un avis aprs 2/3 vidos, je peux me tromper).

----------


## Grogro

Le prdateur Bollor est parvenu  ses fins, les crateurs ont perdu et c'en est fini de Gameloft.

Une sale nouvelle pour l'industrie franaise du jeu-vido. J'espre qu'ils parviendront  dfendre Ubisoft, parce que Bollor a dj russi  couler Canal+ en moins d'un an (champion !).

----------


## Lyche

> Le prdateur Bollor est parvenu  ses fins, les crateurs ont perdu et c'en est fini de Gameloft.
> 
> Une sale nouvelle pour l'industrie franaise du jeu-vido. J'espre qu'ils parviendront  dfendre Ubisoft, parce que Bollor a dj russi  couler Canal+ en moins d'un an (champion !).


faudrait l'enfermer ce gros con.. il me sort par les yeux et dtruit plus de travail qu'il n'en crer dans notre pays.. Ds que vivendi rentre dans le capital d'une socit elle fait de la merde c'est insupportable..

----------


## macslan

> faudrait l'enfermer ce gros con.. il me sort par les yeux et dtruit plus de travail qu'il n'en crer dans notre pays.. Ds que vivendi rentre dans le capital d'une socit elle fait de la merde c'est insupportable..


C'est comme Midas sauf qu'au lieu de l'or a devient de la m****.

----------


## Alvaten

> C'est comme Midas sauf qu'au lieu de l'or a devient de la m****.


C'est un pouvoir magique trs rependu malheureusement  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Me fait penser  la chanson des Fatals Picards "Sauvons Vivendi"

Dsol pas accs  youtube au taf.

----------


## Zirak

> Ds que vivendi rentre dans le capital d'une socit elle fait de la merde c'est insupportable..


Ca dpend ! 

Pour rappel, Blizzard appartenait  la filiale Vivendi Games de la priode allant de StarCraft,  l'add-on Wrath of the Lich King de Wow (de 1998  2008).

(Tout comme Sierra Entertainment).


D'ailleurs aujourd'hui, Activision Blizzard, c'est le rsultat de la fusion entre Vivendi Games et Activision.


Le problme ne vient que de la branche franaise (la maison mre) j'ai l'impression  ::D:

----------


## Florian_PB

> Ca dpend ! 
> 
> Pour rappel, Blizzard appartenait  la filiale Vivendi Games de la priode allant de StarCraft,  l'add-on Wrath of the Lich King de Wow (de 1998  2008).
> 
> (Tout comme Sierra Entertainment).
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs aujourd'hui, Activision Blizzard, c'est le rsultat de la fusion entre Vivendi Games et Activision.
> 
> ...


Sauf que Vivendi nous a caus une des pires extensions de WoW : Warlords of Draenor (ya pas de contenu HL et encore moins de background !!!)
C'est galement eux qui ont tent de faire de deux des meilleurs licences des annes 90 (Crash et Spyro) des machines  fric, tuant les licences sur le coup :'( (dsol mais Skylanders c'est pas Spyro, c'est de la merde)

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que Vivendi nous a caus une des pires extensions de WoW : Warlords of Draenor (ya pas de contenu HL et encore moins de background !!!)


Donc c'est la faute  Vivendi si Blizzard a sortie une extension que tu n'as pas aim, alors que Vivendi n'avait plus rien  voir avec Blizzard  ce moment l ?  ::aie:: 

Activision Blizzard est indpendant depuis 2013, l'extension est sortie en 2014.

Et puis bon, Blizzard a toujours gr ses bbs, et le contenu de ses jeux (ou de son film !), aprs on aime ou pas les choix, mais je doute fortement que les choix faits dans les extensions de Wow, ait quoi que ce soit  voir avec Vivendi...


Bon aprs les gots et les couleurs, mais Crash et Spyro, deux des meilleurs licences des annes 90 ? Seriously ? (Qu'on se comprenne bien, c'tait de bons jeux, mais de la  parler de faire partie des meilleurs licences de l'poque...)

----------


## Lyche

Je connais pas assez l'historique de Blizzard pour en parler, tout ce que je sais c'est que D3 n'tait pas  la hauteur de ce qu'on avait eu dans le 2+ Extension (parce que D2 tout seul c'tait juste pas fini comme jeu) et qu'ils ont toujours eu l'intelligence de ne pas faire de p2w dans leurs jeux..

J'aime cette politique et globalement, mme si il y a des checs, la qualit des jeux blizzard reste au dessus de la moyenne des autres diteurs.. Et surtout sur une dure qu'aucune autre socit ne connait ou n'a connu..

Que ce soit la faute  vivendi ou non c'est pas le problme. Actuellement le problme de vivendi c'est Bollor ... (ainsi que de C+ et de la france  ::aie:: )

----------


## Nhaps

Calmez vous c'est Naughty dogs les meilleur =)

----------


## Zirak

> Calmez vous c'est Naughty dogs les meilleur =)


Je sais qu'on est vendredi mais quand mme...  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

> D3 n'tait pas  la hauteur de ce qu'on avait eu dans le 2+ Extension (parce que D2 tout seul c'tait juste pas fini comme jeu)


Objectivement (sans prendre en compte la nostalgie, surtout), D3 est meilleur que D2+LoD, mme si je prfre D2. D3+RoS est vraiment cool, aussi. 

Je veux une nouvelle Extension !!  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

Ca dpend de ce que tu aimes. J'ai fini par acheter D3+l'extension, je dois pas totaliser 30H dessus.
Alors que sur le 2 je dois totaliser 30H minimum sur chaque classe  ::):  (Barbare j'avais pas accroch, et l'Acte3 non plus)

Et quelques centaines d'heures sur Assassin

----------


## Lyche

> Objectivement (sans prendre en compte la nostalgie, surtout), D3 est meilleur que D2+LoD, mme si je prfre D2. D3+RoS est vraiment cool, aussi. 
> 
> Je veux une nouvelle Extension !!


Je dis pas qu'il est nul hein, je dis juste qu'il est pas  la hauteur de ce qu'on aurait pu avoir. RoS  bien amlior le jeu, mais... il manque un truc

je compte pas les heures que j'ai pass sur D2+LoD (6h/jour pendant 3ans + les week end  plus de 10h/jour) et.. Mme si j'aime beaucoup diablo 3, il manque ce petit truc qui fait que j'ai envie d'y rester.

Sans compter ce faux ladder trust par les botteurs qui n'ont juste pas les burnes d'tre honnte, et a me gche la vie de voir que des mecs sans scrupule trichent sur ce genre de choses..

Et oui, j'attends une extension ou un MMO Diablo sur un openworld qui claque vraiment!

----------


## Zirak

> Ca dpend de ce que tu aimes. J'ai fini par acheter D3+l'extension, je dois pas totaliser 30H dessus.
> Alors que sur le 2 je dois totaliser 30H minimum sur chaque classe  (Barbare j'avais pas accroch, et l'Acte3 non plus)
> 
> Et quelques centaines d'heures sur Assassin


Mais  l'poque de D2, avais-tu dj un salaire, et la possibilit d'avoir autant de choix au niveau des jeux ? Ton temps de jeux est peut-tre plus dilu entre plusieurs jeux ? Consacres-tu autant de temps  jouer aujourd'hui qu' l'poque ? Tu as peut-tre une copine/femme et des enfants maintenant ? 

Etc Etc ^^

(je n'essaie pas de dfendre D3 hein, le seul que j'ai vraiment "aim" c'est le 1er de toutes faons, je n'ai jamais fini ni le 2 ni le 3, je me suis ennuy avant d'arriver au bout)

Juste pour dire que le temps de jeux, sur autant d'annes d'cart, ce n'est pas forcment significatif.  ::):

----------


## Glutinus

Perso, j'ai prfr le 2 pour la personnalisation du personnage. Je veux dire, par exemple tu prends la sorcire, elle a trois arbres de magie (foudre, feu, glace), tu choisis vraiment quelle ou quelles magies dvelopper. J'ai mis au singulier mais quand je suis arriv au niveau de difficult maximale et que tous les monstres ont au moins une immunit j'ai moins rigol avec ma sorcire monoglace.

Dans le 3, du moins lors des premires semaines de sortie, on t'imposait l'ordre des comptences. C'est un peu chiant quand mme.

Puis y avait tout le ct Htel des ventes et tout... moi je jouais pas des masses, je farmais pendant 2h pour trouver une bonne arme et finalement j'en trouvais une correcte, meilleure que ce que j'avais actuellement, pour 500 PO  l'htel... c'tait ridicule.

Ca a peut tre chang mais j'ai abandonn au bout de deux mois et n'ai pas suivi l'actualit.

Aprs j'ai jou uniquement avec le chasseur de dmons, c'est assez nerveux, mais mes potes me disait que les autres classes taient plus du rendre dedans et je regarde, mme si la manire de gagner la mana tait intressante par classe.

@ManusDei : parei pour le barbare on m'a dit qu' partir du moment que t'as la trombe, c'est fun. Mais j'arrivais mme pas  tuer Diablo en normal avant.

Pour ma part le fun c'tait le ncro (10 clics = 10 squelettes et tu laisses rouler) et la sorcire. Mes potes n'aimaient pas l'Assassin, je suis pas all assez loin avec elle pour valider.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est plus une question d'envie en fait.

Mon temps de jeu est plus faible, il est dilu entre plusieurs jeux oui (mais a a a toujours t le cas), mais aujourd'hui D3 ne fait tout simplement pas partie de la liste des jeux.

Concrtement je m'emmerde sur D3, alors que le systme de jeu sur le papier est largement plus intressant que celui du 2.

(mais oui sur le temps de jeu disponible)

En fait la question c'est pourquoi il est encore sur le disque, question qui ne se pose pas pour Kotor par exemple, alors que je l'ai pas lanc depuis bien plus longtemps. Lui j'y retournerais un jour, alors que D3 ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Perso, j'ai prfr le 2 pour la personnalisation du personnage. Je veux dire, par exemple tu prends la sorcire, elle a trois arbres de magie (foudre, feu, glace), tu choisis vraiment quelle ou quelles magies dvelopper. J'ai mis au singulier mais quand je suis arriv au niveau de difficult maximale et que tous les monstres ont au moins une immunit j'ai moins rigol avec ma sorcire monoglace.
> 
> Dans le 3, du moins lors des premires semaines de sortie, on t'imposait l'ordre des comptences. C'est un peu chiant quand mme.


L'ordre des comptences est imposs, mais avec les runes tu peux avoir beaucoup de gameplay diffrents avec les mmes comptences. Pour les choix "viables" ou "pas viables", a dpendra des stuffs.




> Puis y avait tout le ct Htel des ventes et tout... moi je jouais pas des masses, je farmais pendant 2h pour trouver une bonne arme et finalement j'en trouvais une correcte, meilleure que ce que j'avais actuellement, pour 500 PO  l'htel... c'tait ridicule.


L'HdV nexiste plus (et oui c'tait nul)

----------


## Zirak

> L'HdV nexiste plus (et oui c'tait nul)


Ah ils l'ont enlev compltement ? Moi j'en tais rest au fait qu'ils aient enlev l'HDV en argent rel... (bon, j'ai jou au jeu pendant 1 mois ou 2 aprs sa sortie c'est tout, je n'ai mme pas test ROS  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Lyche

> L'ordre des comptences est imposs, mais avec les runes tu peux avoir beaucoup de gameplay diffrents avec les mmes comptences. Pour les choix "viables" ou "pas viables", a dpendra des stuffs.
> 
> 
> L'HdV nexiste plus (et oui c'tait nul)


en aucun cas l'ordre des comptences n'est impos ni mme si tu peux utiliser 1 comp de la premire branche ou toutes tes comptences d'une mme branche (pas recommand pour les sorts typiques mine de rien  ::aie:: )

Il y a une option  cocher dans le menu, et elle existe depuis le premier jour de Diablo 3 qui permet de placer les comptences comme tu veux o tu veux.

Le seul soucis  mon got, c'est que les runes, mmes si elles changent un peu le comportement des sorts, a manque de personalisation et surtout "d'erreurs possibles" comme tu pouvais tuer un perso dans d2 rien qu'en ratant la monte d'un skill.

Je me rappelle avoir jet des persos 90+ aprs avoir foir un ou deux skills qui les rendaient pas viable dans mes comptitions! (ouais, vue le nombre d'heures que j'ai jou, j'ai mont au moins 5 persos de chaque 99 sur bnet. (environs 3 semaines pice)
Le PVP de D3 est aussi inexistant! j'aimais bien le ct "PK", a ajoutais une touche de "fait gaffe  ce que tu fais quand tu joues en HC". Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas eu envie de jouer HC sur D3, je trouve globalement le jeu moins stable, et tu peux plus configurer une touche pour faire un alt-F4 et sortir vite pour sortir ton perso.. c'est naze!)

Et puis, des trucs drle, comme le concours apwal! ou le but tait d'avancer dans le jeu (et de tenter de le finir en HC qu'aver du matos non apparent hors armes/second hands) et non dropp dans ta partie!

Ce genre de concours tu n'oses mme pas y penser sous D3, le jeu c'est un dballage de kiki mtres et j'apprcie moins... il suffit de choper une bonne arme, copier le build de tout le monde sur le net et hop.. la recherche d'optimisation est rduite  peau de chagrin et a me coupe une grosse partie de mon envie.

@Zirak : ils ont tout enlev
1 - parce que l'HdV AR tait considr comme un jeu de hazard et qu'ils allaient tomber sous les lois spcifiques  ces jeux qui sont ultra contraignantes.
2 - les joueurs se plaignaient de la spculation qu'il pouvait y avoir et du fait que a faussait le jeu (certaines personnes taient spcialis dans l'achat en gold de matos ultra rare vendu par des novices) et revendu ensuite contre  qui leur permettait d'acheter des gold a des farmers chinois pour moins que ce qu'il gagnaient  faire a..)
3 - la duplication d'item a foutu en l'air tout le processus qui tait cens permettre un certain contrle sur les changes d'argent, puisque de toute faon si blizzard ne l'avait pas fait, d'autres l'auraient fait via ebay comme ils l'avaient fait  l'poque d2 (le premier barbare HC99 c'tait vendu plusieurs milliers d'euros  l'poque, c'tait une team allemande qui l'avait fait en 48h si je me souviens bien)
4 - ils se sont rendu compte que malgr la gestion ct serveur des items, la duplication existait et ils ont t oblig de faire du drop personnel pour endiguer le phnomne.

Bref, tout un tas de raison qui font que l'HdV partait d'un bon sentiment, mais qu' long terme, c'tait pas viable!
EN plus, avec le ladder, a devenait ingrable ! a serait devenu un pay to win, et c'est pas la politique blizzard.

----------


## micka132

> Le seul soucis  mon got, c'est que les runes, mmes si elles changent un peu le comportement des sorts, a manque de personalisation et surtout "d'erreurs possibles" comme tu pouvais tuer un perso dans d2 rien qu'en ratant la monte d'un skill.
> 
> Je me rappelle avoir jet des persos 90+ aprs avoir foir un ou deux skills qui les rendaient pas viable dans mes comptitions! (ouais, vue le nombre d'heures que j'ai jou, j'ai mont au moins 5 persos de chaque 99 sur bnet. (environs 3 semaines pice)


Il devrait peut tre faire 2 modes, 1  la D2; et un  la D3 pour contenter tous le monde.
Perso je trouve ca vraiment sans intrt de devoir se refaire un perso pour changer de skills. D2 j'ai jamais dpass le lvl80 parceque c'tait vraiment merdique la progression ...Baal/diablo/mephisto Run mw bof c'tait 10 fois plus chiant que les run alkaizers de d3 vanilla.




> Le PVP de D3 est aussi inexistant! j'aimais bien le ct "PK", a ajoutais une touche de "fait gaffe  ce que tu fais quand tu joues en HC". Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas eu envie de jouer HC sur D3, je trouve globalement le jeu moins stable, et tu peux plus configurer une touche pour faire un alt-F4 et sortir vite pour sortir ton perso.. c'est naze!)


Ca c'est clair que LE reproche que je fais  d3, un vrai pvp!

Un petit autre cot, que je sais est trs controvers c'est un mode open pour pouvoir tricher...
J'ai trouv ca extremement plaisant de se faire des combats de cheaters, et de vite retourner dans l'diteur parcequ'on s'est fait OS par un meilleur cheater.
Il y avait galement les mods qui offraient pas mal de changement pour relancer un peu la machine.




> Et puis, des trucs drle, comme le concours apwal! ou le but tait d'avancer dans le jeu (et de tenter de le finir en HC qu'aver du matos non apparent hors armes/second hands) et non dropp dans ta partie!
> 
> Ce genre de concours tu n'oses mme pas y penser sous D3, le jeu c'est un dballage de kiki mtres et j'apprcie moins... il suffit de choper une bonne arme, copier le build de tout le monde sur le net et hop.. la recherche d'optimisation est rduite  peau de chagrin et a me coupe une grosse partie de mon envie.


Ca je pense juste que tu as pris 10 ans, et que internet galement...A l'poque de d2 tous le monde n'avait pas internet haut dbit illimit...
Il n'existera jamais un jeu parfaitement quilibr, et avec internet tout le monde copie rapidement le meilleur et se plaint qu'il n'y pas de possibilit, alors que les possibilits existent si ce n'est qu'elles sont un poil moins optimis (mais belle et bien viable).

----------


## LawNasK

> en aucun cas l'ordre des comptences n'est impos ni mme si tu peux utiliser 1 comp de la premire branche ou toutes tes comptences d'une mme branche (pas recommand pour les sorts typiques mine de rien )


Je n'avais pas compris a. J'avais compris "on obtient les sorts dans un ordre dtermin".

----------


## Glutinus

> Je n'avais pas compris a. J'avais compris "on obtient les sorts dans un ordre dtermin".


En tout cas, c'est ce que je voulais dire.
Genre pour tel personnage au niveau 1 tu dbloques Coup de bouclier, niveau 2 tu dbloques boule de feu, niveau 3 tu dbloques Double coup de pied et ainsi de suite. Donc si tu aimais bien les comptences du type coup de bouclier il fallait attendre le niveau 9, 15, 21 pour les dbloquer...

Alors que sur D2 tu pouvais viser de dbloquer  terme telle comptence et donc faisait ton build en consquence.

Aprs oui  l'poque de la sortie, ils ont peut-tre simplifi aprs, mais les 4 comptences sous la main devaient tre des 4 diffrentes, mais tu avais une manipulation pour mettre plusieurs du mme arbre.

Bon honntement a fait 4 ans quand mme, mes souvenirs sont trs trs poussireux. Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai pass infinit plus de temps sur D2 plus que sur D3, mme si je suis loin d'tre un expert de D2.

----------


## Lyche

Je sais pas si vous vous rappelez de d2, mais les sorts avaient un niveau requis et une liste de sors ncessaires pour les obtenir.

Techniquement c'est pareil, sauf que je trouve que c'est moins personalisable.

Pour le ct "10ans, internet etc.." bah non, mme  l'poque y'avait des sites web ou on pouvait trouver des builds, la diffrence, et c'est socitale, c'est que les joueurs taient beaucoup plus dbrouillards, beaucoup plus curieux et beaucoup moins enclins  tout vouloir tout dessuite. C'est un comportement rcent apparut avec les jeux sur tlphone et la folie des p2w.

Pour ce qui est de devoir recommencer des persos, quand tu as la technique, en 2 jours tu montes 80, je ne vois pas trop le problme l dessus, aprs, je suis perfectionniste  ::):  et je comprends tout  fait qu'on aime pas a ^_^

----------


## macslan

the big pharma c'est comme factorio  part a vu que celui-ci est en alpha est-ce qu'il vaut l'achat en early access ?

----------


## Glutinus

> Je sais pas si vous vous rappelez de d2, mais les sorts avaient un niveau requis et une liste de sors ncessaires pour les obtenir.
> 
> Techniquement c'est pareil, sauf que je trouve que c'est moins personalisable.
> 
> Pour le ct "10ans, internet etc.." bah non, mme  l'poque y'avait des sites web ou on pouvait trouver des builds, la diffrence, et c'est socitale, c'est que les joueurs taient beaucoup plus dbrouillards, beaucoup plus curieux et beaucoup moins enclins  tout vouloir tout dessuite. C'est un comportement rcent apparut avec les jeux sur tlphone et la folie des p2w.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de devoir recommencer des persos, quand tu as la technique, en 2 jours tu montes 80, je ne vois pas trop le problme l dessus, aprs, je suis perfectionniste  et je comprends tout  fait qu'on aime pas a ^_^


Une de mes sries favorites est Etrian Odyssey sur NDS (je suis d'ailleurs en train de jouer  Etrian Odyssey Untold en ce moment). Il y a beaucoup de "gamins" qui se demandent quel est l'intrt de cartographier, pourquoi a cartographie pas tout seul, c'est quoi cette 3D bizarrode et carre, pourquoi les combats passent en mode Final Fantasy... bref, ils peuvent pas voir les rfrences aux jeux tels Dungeon Master.

Le premier est vraiment trs punitif. Tu commences avec 3 skill points et tu gagnes 1 SP par niveau. Le distribuer n'importe comment peut tre assez fatal, car il faut vraiment tre op contre les boss. J'avais fait des builds pendant des heures en me demandant si je fais a, je vais galrer entre le niveau 25 et 30 mais a va roxer... ou alors je progresse rapidement jusqu'au niveau 50 puis aprs je re-skill (en re-skillant dans le premier Etrian Odyssey tu perdais 10 niveaux !! il fallait vraiment le faire au moment opportun et bien repenser ton build aprs).

Effectivement j'aimais bien les Builds qu'on pouvait voir sur Judgehype. Je ne sais pas quelle est l'influence de quels jeux de rle, mais j'ai jou par la suite  Donjons et Dragons 3, il y a un systme de "dons" comme dans Fallout par exemple, tous les trois niveaux pour toutes les classes, et ventuellement selon les classes (les guerriers avaient par exemple un don de combat tous les deux niveaux). J'ai pass beaucoup de temps  builder, soit pour optimiser, soit pour faire des personnages rigolos.

Malheureusemement le JDR papier se porte mal, du moins ce que j'avais compris en lisant des articles ces dernires annes. Comme tu dis, on veut tout, tout de suite, sans bouger le pouce, sans passer du temps pour crer son personnage sur le fond (roleplay, background) que sur la forme (quels sont les dons  prendre pour imager mon personnage ? Et le rendre bourrin ?)

----------


## Grogro

> Malheureusemement le JDR papier se porte mal, du moins ce que j'avais compris en lisant des articles ces dernires annes. Comme tu dis, on veut tout, tout de suite, sans bouger le pouce, sans passer du temps pour crer son personnage sur le fond (roleplay, background) que sur la forme (quels sont les dons  prendre pour imager mon personnage ? Et le rendre bourrin ?)


Mais non, au contraire, j'ai mme l'impression que le JdR papier ne s'est mme jamais aussi bien port ! Il y a eu un gros passage  vide entre le milieu des annes 90 et la fin des annes 2000, en France, o les campagnes de diabolisation des mdias ont je pense clairement jou, mais il y a un vrai renouveau depuis quelques annes. Regarde le succs des campagnes de crowfunding. Il y a des clubs de jeu de rle dans quasiment toutes les coles d'ing, dans un paquet d'universits. Et la socit a appris que ce n'est finalement que du thtre interactif sans danger.

----------


## Alvaten

> Mais non, au contraire, j'ai mme l'impression que le JdR papier ne s'est mme jamais aussi bien port !


Je confirme. J'ai un ami qui  une boutique de jeu plateau / rle et il est trs satisfait de ses ventes de JDR, il a mme ressenti linfluence du Joueur de Grenier et de sa srie aventure et l'arriv de pas mal de dbutant. Ca fait 10 ans que je fait du jeu de rle dans mon club et chaque anne on initie de nouveaux joueurs.

----------


## Christophe P.

> Mais non, au contraire, j'ai mme l'impression que le JdR papier ne s'est mme jamais aussi bien port ! Il y a eu un gros passage  vide entre le milieu des annes 90 et la fin des annes 2000, en France, o les campagnes de diabolisation des mdias ont je pense clairement jou, mais il y a un vrai renouveau depuis quelques annes. Regarde le succs des campagnes de crowfunding. Il y a des clubs de jeu de rle dans quasiment toutes les coles d'ing, dans un paquet d'universits. Et la socit a appris que ce n'est finalement que du thtre interactif sans danger.


Le JdR se porte plutt bien ces derniers temps en effet.
Les technologies informatiques aident aussi  son dveloppement avec le pdf (pour les versions commerciales comme amateur) et l'impression  la demande (par exemple, les excellents jeux du Grumph sur lulu.com). Sans compter que l'ternel phnix, Casus Belli, est de nouveau vivant et bien portant.
Les diteurs professionnels sont assez nombreux, mme si certains ne comptent qu'un employ.

---
Edit
Le crowfunding a aussi permis de financer au del de toutes esprances pas mal de jeux.

----------


## Glutinus

D'acc.

Ca me surprenait aussi. Les articles que j'ai lus sont peut-tre rdigs par des grognons, des grants de boutique pas assez bons vendeurs dont la clientle va voir chez le concurrent :-p mais c'tait un peu avant DD4, ce qui m'tonnait, j'avais l'impression que DD3 tait un succs (et DD4 a t trs moqu).

Etant  Paris, j'allais au CROUS d'Odon rue Mazet et avant de retourner reprendre les cours on allait jeter un oeil  Starplayer. Ils sont passs d'une boutique trs petite rue Dante  deux boutiques (la petite plus une grande rue Lagrange), pour finalement abandonner la petite. La section jeu de rle se fait un peu grignoter.
Aprs il est possible qu'il y ait moins de jeux diffrents par rapport au dbut des annes 2000, et qu'ils se soient concentrs sur les bonnes licences (DD, Pathfinder, Vampires...).

Pour les clubs de JDR dans les facs et cole d'info, je ne me fais pas de souci : il y en aura encore en 2030. Le tout est de savoir ce qu'il en est " ct".

Cette diabolisation du jeu de rle, je m'en souviens bien. J'tais gamin puis ado dans les annes 90. Je voulais faire du jeu de rle en club mais ma mre m'avait interdit, aprs avoir vu l'mission de Mireille Dumas o de jeunes adeptes se sont suicids aprs avoir perdu leur personnage de campagne. J'tais mme version soft, plutt Livres dont vous tes le hros, mais comme j'appelais a "Livres de jeu de rle" forcment a aidait pas :p

----------


## Hizin

Idem, pour avoir vu (et accompagn un temps) une boutique associative grandir et fleurir, j'ai pas franchement l'impression que a va mal.
Y'a une profusion monumental de jeux avec des systmes diffrents, dans des univers diffrents. Y'a un clair engouement et une fivre de "crer un JDR pour tout et n'importe quoi". Le crowdfunding, comme cit prcdemment,  permis de se rendre compte aussi que le potentiel rliste est loin d'tre sans le sou (je pense notamment aux leves de fonds de Black Book Edition pour la V7 de l'Appel de Cthulhu (sans vouloir rentrer dans une quelconque polmique  leurs sujets) : les contres du rves, 200K lev pour un objectif de 10K).

Pour le moment, j'ai toujours trouv des clubs ou des personnes sans trop de mal quel que soit l'endroit (et cet engouement, du peu que je peux en voir, ne me semble pas que Franais).

@Glutinus : Aaaaah... Bas les Masques, Carpentras, Mireilles Dumas... a rappelle des souvenirs cette saloperie. Une de mes assoc' s'est faite refuser un terrain pour un Jeu de rles Grandeur Nature  cause de a... 10 ans aprs...
D'ailleurs, pour info, les "Livres dont vous tes le Hros" ressortent doucement. Principalement des rimpressions, mais aussi des nouveauts. C'est par "Le Grimoire", si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## ManusDei

> Cette diabolisation du jeu de rle, je m'en souviens bien. J'tais gamin puis ado dans les annes 90.


Dans les annes 2000 ma mre m'a demand si j'allais bien quand je lui ai dit que je faisais des soires JdR  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

> Idem, pour avoir vu (et accompagn un temps) une boutique associative grandir et fleurir, j'ai pas franchement l'impression que a va mal.
> Y'a une profusion monumental de jeux avec des systmes diffrents, dans des univers diffrents. Y'a un clair engouement et une fivre de "crer un JDR pour tout et n'importe quoi". Le crowdfunding, comme cit prcdemment,  permis de se rendre compte aussi que le potentiel rliste est loin d'tre sans le sou (je pense notamment aux leves de fonds de Black Book Edition pour la V7 de l'Appel de Cthulhu (sans vouloir rentrer dans une quelconque polmique  leurs sujets) : les contres du rves, 200K lev pour un objectif de 10K).


Ouaip, c'est ouf.
J'ai particip au crowdfunding de Casus Belli pour Chroniques Oublies. Une bonne version simple de DD / Pathfinder. J'ai rat le coche pour le livre de campagne, d'autant plus que les lots supplmentaires taient bien beaux.




> Aaaaah... Bas les Masques, Carpentras, Mireilles Dumas... a rappelle des souvenirs cette saloperie. Une de mes assoc' s'est faite refuser un terrain pour un Jeu de rles Grandeur Nature  cause de a... 10 ans aprs...


Je suis all  Carpentras il y a quelques semaines. Ha, j'aurai s, j'aurai piss sur la place publique pour me venger  ::D:   ::P: 
Dans notre cole d'ing, il y a eu une nouvelle responsable de comm', et elle a voulu enterrer les associations de type jeu de rle, cartes Magic, LAN, et mme jonglage, manga, etc. pour ne laisser que l'assoce sportive, le BDE, les organisations de soire, le journal / TV / Radio de l'cole (bien contrls), la junior-entreprise et l'association caritative.




> D'ailleurs, pour info, les "Livres dont vous tes le Hros" ressortent doucement. Principalement des rimpressions, mais aussi des nouveauts. C'est par "Le Grimoire", si je ne m'abuse.


Ouaip, il me semble que Joe Dever avait annonc la suite de Loup Solitaire, donc ce serait le Grimoire qui s'y collerait pour une traduction. LS a des rgles bancales, mais un univers extrmement riche, quoique classique tout en restant trs intressant.

Y a aussi Megara qui se bouge pas mal les fesses, avec des projets de qualit.

Gallimard, tous les 5 ans, essaient de ressortir des tomes... mais aucune nouveaut, toujours les plus "basiques" (le Sorcier de la Montagne de Feu, la Citadelle du Chaos, la Fort de la Maldiction, puis c'est  peu prs tout...), avec une charte de plus en plus moche... sans corriger les erreurs de traduction (ils sont quand mme arrivs, on ne sait comment,  se tromper dans les renvois de paragraphes...) tout en gardant la mainmise sur les anciennes, y avait un gars qui avait juste mis  disposition sur son site un bouquin amateur et avait rendu hommage avec le vieux bandeau "UN LIVRE DONT VOUS TES LE HEROS" et une petite image en bas, il a reu un mail de Gallimard le sommant de retirer a, car ils avaient des droits sur cette charte alors qu'ils ne l'utilisaient plus...

Aprs on peut toujours en trouver sous plusieurs maisons d'dition, le concept n'est pas brevet.

----------


## Lyche

En parlant de loup solitaire, ils ont pas prvu un film ou un truc du genre? j'ai vu des annonce il y a peu mais je sais absolument plus le type de production (jeux, film, bouquins..)

----------


## ManusDei

Il y a eu un jeu sur tlphone et PC il y a quelques mois (bon en fait c'tait fin 2014), qui est apparemment bien foutu car il reprend le concept des "Livres dont vous tes le Hros" mais avec des graphismes 3D par moments. De mmoire il est gratuit sur tlphone mais payant sur Steam.

----------


## escartefigue

Wow lgion, je l'aime bien cette extension, mais attendons les raids pour en avoir le cur net  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Wow lgion, je l'aime bien cette extension, mais attendons les raids pour en avoir le cur net


WoW aussi mais pas Legion  ::D: 

J'ai relanc le lvling d'un perso du dbut, sur un compte dcouverte, pour voir ce que le jeu tait devenu (je n'ai pas jou depuis MOP), puis pris dans le px, j'ai remis un mois d'abo sur un de mes 2 comptes, histoire de monter jusqu'au lvl 100 (car oui, j'avais achet Draenor sans mme y jouer, mais plus tard en promo).

Bon, la dcouverte de Draenor me plait plutt bien (mme si globalement, j'ai entendu que l'add-on tait pas top). Aprs je ne sais pas encore si je me laisserais tenter par Legion, a bouffe toujours autant de temps...  ::D:

----------


## escartefigue

> Bon, la dcouverte de Draenor me plait plutt bien (mais si globalement, j'ai entendu que l'add-on tait pas top). Aprs je ne sais pas encore si je me laisserais tenter par Legion, a bouffe toujours autant de temps...


Je crois que c'est encore pire avec lgion, c'est tellement long de up les comptences et le stuff lvl, que monter les rerols est mission quasi impossible.

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois que c'est encore pire avec lgion, c'est tellement long de up les comptences et le stuff lvl, que monter les rerols est mission quasi impossible.


Bah "l'avantage" que j'ai eu l, c'est que comme je n'avais pas jou  Warlords, j'avais toujours le ssame 90, du coup, j'ai mont mon perso dcouverte jusqu'au lvl 72 (ce qui m'a permis de dcouvrir tous les changements dans les petites instances Vanilla), puis vu que cela me faisait chier de refaire le Norfendre, Cata et MOP, j'ai claqu le ssame, et mes mtiers principaux sont passs direct  600 (sur un tailleur et surtout enchanteur, a te quand mme une belle pine du pied ^^).

Pour les rerolls, si jamais je prend Legion sur mes deux comptes, a me laissera 1 ssame 90 et 2 ssames 100 pour en up dj une partie, mais n'tant dj pas trs motiv, je doute de remonter toutes les classes de toutes faons... Et puis si je craque sur Legion, faudra en plus tester la nouvelle classe...  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Moi je me suis lanc sur *Pillars of Eternity*. 

L'impression de retrouver Baldur's Gate (en plus joli) est quasi totale.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part je suis sur Diablo 3 sur PS4 que je vais platiner dans la semaine normalement et je passe sur Odin sphere.

Aprs Toujours sur le trs bon Dragon's Dogma ainsi que Stonehearth, Heathstone, Minecraft (pour ma chaine)

De temps en temps je rejoue  Xenoblade Chronicles (passage lvl chiant  faire car les qutes sont pour certaines ch...  mourrir et problme d'quilibrage parfois)

Et sur mobile je suis sur Final Fantasy Brave Exvius dont j'attend la suite de l'aventure principale ^^

----------


## Glutinus

Avec quelques mois (annes ?) de retard, je me suis lanc sur Heartstone.
Pour l'instant je vais focaliser sur deux ou trois personnages mais je ne sais pas lesquels. Pour le fun, je joue avec la voleuse, j'aime bien faire de coups de pote (oups, censure activ), mme si pour l'instant j'ai trop l'impression de jouer avec les cartes neutres et que les cartes de classe ne sont l que pour saupoudrer d'un peu d'pices le jeu.

Vous me proposez quel perso pour un choc violent ?  ::):  le guerrier ?

Sinon je me suis remis  Pokmon Heartgold avec le succs de Go mais le soufflet est retomb.
Sur 3DS j'ai achet un petit jeu qui vient de sortir o l'on gre une boutique (jouant pas mal en ce moment aussi  Swords and Potions 2, a me calme) mais je viens de voir que j'ai rat la sortie de Phoenix Wright 6 donc je sais ce qui va m'attendre ce soir ^^

----------


## ManusDei

Aprs avoir fini Deus Ex : Mankind Divided je me suis remis  Deus Ex : Human Revolution  ::): 
Et je suppose que je referais Deus Ex : MD en tuant des gens ce coup-ci.
Deus Ex : MD est pas mal, il reste de rares bugs et j'ai eu 3 retours au bureau en une vingtaine d'heures de jeu, et le succs "ne tuer personne" ne s'est pas valid. Je suppose que c'est  cause des drones que j'ai dtruit (je n'ai tu aucun humain)  ::(: 

Et je joue galement  l'Early Access d'Everspace.
C'est un peu vide, il manque encore pas mal de fonctionnalits et d'quilibrage mais a se joue bien et je n'ai crois aucun bug en quelques sessions de jeu (6-7 heures en cumul je pense).
Mais le jeu est pass en Early Access y a une semaine, donc c'est normal et carrment positif pour l'instant. A noter que je n'ai pas branch le joystick pour le moment.

----------


## Alvaten

> j'ai rat la sortie de Phoenix Wright 6 donc je sais ce qui va m'attendre ce soir ^^


Encore un pisode uniquement en anglais et en dmatrialis ? J'ai fait le prcdent mais je n'ai pas un niveau d'anglais suffisant pour vraiment profiter  100% :/

----------


## Grogro

Ca vaut le coup de dcouvrir le premier Deus Ex en 2016 ? Ca tourne sur un OS moderne ?

J'en avais bcp entendu parler  l'poque, en 2001 je crois, videmment  l'poque, au lyce, il n'tait pas possible de mettre la main sur le jeu.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca vaut le coup de dcouvrir le premier Deus Ex en 2016 ? Ca tourne sur un OS moderne ?
> 
> J'en avais bcp entendu parler  l'poque, en 2001 je crois, videmment  l'poque, au lyce, il n'tait pas possible de mettre la main sur le jeu.


Jette un oeil  Deus Ex : Revision, c'est un mod qui revoit largement les graphismes et tlchargeable gratuitement sur Steam (entre autres je suppose) mais qui ncessite d'avoir le jeu de base. 
Regarde si niveau graphismes a te va (et oui, a tourne sous Windows10).

Niveau gameplay c'est vieux mais encore jouable si tu n'as pas peur d'un peu de retro-gaming, et le scnario permet et prvoit pas mal de branchements, par contre ceux-ci sont cachs. Tu peux dsobir  pas mal d'ordres ce qui change galement le scnar. Bref tu as pas mal de liberts de ce ct l mais c'est pas "vident" en ce sens que les choix ne sont pas proposs, c'est  toi de dcider de ne pas suivre le scnar prvu.

Par exemple, tu joues un agent d'une unit anti-terroriste, bah si tu dcides de tuer tout le monde dans tes bureaux  ::mrgreen:: , les devs ont prvu et le scnar avancera quand mme (mais diffremment).

----------


## Glutinus

> Aprs avoir fini Deus Ex : Mankind Divided je me suis remis  Deus Ex : Human Revolution 
> Et je suppose que je referais Deus Ex : MD en tuant des gens ce coup-ci.
> Deus Ex : MD est pas mal, il reste de rares bugs et j'ai eu 3 retours au bureau en une vingtaine d'heures de jeu, et le succs "ne tuer personne" ne s'est pas valid. Je suppose que c'est  cause des drones que j'ai dtruit (je n'ai tu aucun humain)


Etant fan du Deus Ex premier du nom et ayant t trs impressionn par Human Revolution, il faut absolument que j'essaie ce Mankind Divided.
A priori mon meilleur ami va me vendre sa xbox one, merci la parentalit  ::): 

En tout cas, dans DX:HR, pour avoir ce succs il faut pas tuer non plus les gars dans le prologue. On a tendance  l'oublier. Et puis mme en cours de jeu, il faut rgulirement re-checker que les personnes inconscientes sont bien inconscientes et non mortes. Des fois un coup de pistolet lectrique et ils meurent quand mme. Et mme avec un takedown au cc, ils peuvent tomber d'une marche ou dans une flaque d'eau et mourir  ::D: 

Sinon j'ai fait une fois DX:HR en mode je bute tout le monde, puis une fois en furtif pacifiste (ne pas se faire dtecter par les systmes, ne pas tuer) et depuis je n'arrive pas  jouer en non-violent. Tu gagnes tellement d'XP qu' la fin tu ne sais plus trop quoi faire de tes points d'amlioration, je prenais par exemple l'anti-flash mais franchement j'en n'avais plus vraiment besoin...




> Encore un pisode uniquement en anglais et en dmatrialis ? J'ai fait le prcdent mais je n'ai pas un niveau d'anglais suffisant pour vraiment profiter  100% :/


Oui, toujours.
Mais bon, c'est toujours moins frustrant que de jouer  des jeux japonais qui ne sortent pas du territoire nippons en terme de langue  ::): 
Et puis j'ai commenc vraiment  jouer  des jeux en anglais  cause de l'horrible traduction de PW2 o il y avait une faute de franais littralement toutes les phrases.
Et la dmat... bon c'est pratique parce qu'on va pas en boutique, donc le jeu ne cote que 30 euros, mais c'est vrai que a prend trs vite de la place. J'ai dj supprim un jeu, bon il tait pas trs bon, pour pouvoir le tlcharger.
Je l'ai tlcharg hier mais j'ai pas eu le temps de l'essayer ; peut-tre ce soir. Il faut dire qeu j'aime globalement beaucoup les musiques de PW donc je joue souvent tranquillement chez moi pour en profiter. Et j'hsite  refaire Dual Destinies.




> Ca vaut le coup de dcouvrir le premier Deus Ex en 2016 ? Ca tourne sur un OS moderne ?
> 
> J'en avais bcp entendu parler  l'poque, en 2001 je crois, videmment  l'poque, au lyce, il n'tait pas possible de mettre la main sur le jeu.


Je te dirai oui, en plus si tu tais au lyce  sa sortie tu es encore habitu aux graphismes de l'poque. Je m'engueule souvent avec des petits jeunes qui refusent de jouer  des jeux avant 2006 sous prtexte que c'est moche... j'ai moi-meme jou  des jeux sortis au moment de ma naissance et j'outre-passe le graphisme quand le gameplay ou l'histoire est bonne.

Donc tant pis, ils joueront jamais  Baldur's Gate, planescape:torment, the longest journey, secret of mana, chrono trigger...

Aprs je trouve qu'il a un intrt trs fort, en terme de gameplay. Il y a vraiment des milliers de moyens d'arriver  ses fins, beaucoup de hasard. Jamais deux parties n'est jamais la mme, des fois je me suis retrouv avec un groupe de terroristes dans une pice qu'ils n'taient pas censs atteindre, mais avec les bruits de coup de feu ils taient attirs.

En terme d'histoire, mme si DX:HR n'est pas manichen, le jeu original est encore moins. JC Denton est encore plus un pion au milieu de plein de conspirations, mais au final s'avre tre la pice matresse  laquelle les entits font alliance avec et non l'inverse.

Et t'as pas le systme de couverture  la Gears of War ou simplement DX:HR en mode couvert / pas couvert, tu gres toi-mme ton degr de couverture et donc le risque, plus comme half-life.

Aprs je connais le jeu trs trs bien, je sais o sont les amlirations caches o les passages secrets o tu peux sniper bien au chaud tes adversaires ^^ limite je connais par coeur les digicodes, plus besoin d'aller rechercher

----------


## ManusDei

> Etant fan du Deus Ex premier du nom et ayant t trs impressionn par Human Revolution, il faut absolument que j'essaie ce Mankind Divided.


Vu ce que tu cris fonce tu seras pas du.




> Et t'as pas le systme de couverture  la Gears of War ou simplement DX:HR en mode couvert / pas couvert, tu gres toi-mme ton degr de couverture et donc le risque, plus comme half-life.


C'est le truc que je regrette, pas de systme de couverture ou de moyen de savoir si tu es globalement cach ou pas ferait que je n'hsiterais pas  recommander le jeu en 2016 (mme une bte vue en 3me personne me suffirait). L, vu qu'on ne voit pas le personnage on ne sait jamais vraiment si on dpasse du coin du mur ou pas, ou si on dborde dans la lumire...

----------


## Kropernic

> Et je joue galement  l'Early Access d'Everspace.
> C'est un peu vide, il manque encore pas mal de fonctionnalits et d'quilibrage mais a se joue bien et je n'ai crois aucun bug en quelques sessions de jeu (6-7 heures en cumul je pense).
> Mais le jeu est pass en Early Access y a une semaine, donc c'est normal et carrment positif pour l'instant. A noter que je n'ai pas branch le joystick pour le moment.


J'suis tomb dessus dimanche en zonant sur steam.  Il avait l'air trs bien mais je n'ai pas os.

C'est jouable au clavier sans joystick ??  

J'avais t trs trs fan de I-War  l'poque et du coup, j'ai peur d'tre du...  

Comment est gr l'inertie dans les dplacements par exemple ?  Si je donne une impulsion, le vaisseau conserve-t-il sa vitesse tant qu'il ne reoit pas une impulsion inverse ?  

Si je suis en train d'avancer ( vitesse constante), puis-je pivoter d'un quart de tour (gauche ou droite, peu importe) tout en continuant d'avancer dans la mme direction ?  C'est la base pour un jeu spatial mais on ne sait jamais.  Tellement t du depuis I-War...  ::(:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
J'ai vraiment plus le temps de jouer ...  ::calim2:: 
Je viens juste de finir la dernire mini-srie the TellTale - The Walking Dead / "Michonne".

----------


## Kropernic

> J'suis tomb dessus dimanche en zonant sur steam.  Il avait l'air trs bien mais je n'ai pas os.
> 
> C'est jouable au clavier sans joystick ??  
> 
> J'avais t trs trs fan de I-War  l'poque et du coup, j'ai peur d'tre du...  
> 
> Comment est gr l'inertie dans les dplacements par exemple ?  Si je donne une impulsion, le vaisseau conserve-t-il sa vitesse tant qu'il ne reoit pas une impulsion inverse ?  
> 
> Si je suis en train d'avancer ( vitesse constante), puis-je pivoter d'un quart de tour (gauche ou droite, peu importe) tout en continuant d'avancer dans la mme direction ?  C'est la base pour un jeu spatial mais on ne sait jamais.  Tellement t du depuis I-War...


Pour ceux que a intresse, j'ai trouv ma rponse : 



> *FUN PHYSICS*
> 
> For us, fun and playability come first and have to fit the type of game. EVERSPACE will not be a space simulation. Arcady controls will test your skills and reflexes without the burden of crazy speeds up to 40,000 km/h, inertia, thrust and anti-thrust.
> 
> The controls will be intuitive and optimized for mouse and keyboard in the first place. We put a lot of effort into this and we firmly believe EVERSPACE has one of the best control schemes since Freelancer. Gamepads and joysticks will be supported once the respective stretch goals are met, as it takes a lot of work. No matter what hardware you will be using, EVERSPACE will be easy to pick-up-and-play.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est jouable au clavier sans joystick ??  
> 
> Comment est gr l'inertie dans les dplacements par exemple ?  Si je donne une impulsion, le vaisseau conserve-t-il sa vitesse tant qu'il ne reoit pas une impulsion inverse ?


Je rajoute un peu  ce que tu as trouv. C'est prvu pour clavier-souris, pas pour le joystick mme si ils esprent pouvoir rajouter du support dessus (j'ai pas encore branch le mien pour voir si a marchait dj).
Pas d'inertie dans les dplacements, sauf quand le "module" anti-inertie du vaisseau tombe en panne, et l tu as une certaine inertie. Pas comme dans Star Citizen, mais tu sens quand mme bien que le vaisseau continue sur sa lance et les dplacement deviennent plus compliqus  grer dans les champs d'astrodes  ::D: 

Tu dois pouvoir trouver des vidos sur le net, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de NDA et qu'il n'y en a d'ailleurs jamais eu pour ce jeu.

PS : perso je compte passer sur leur forum pour demander si un mode avec l'inertie n'est pas possible, car c'est quand mme bien fun  grer je trouve.

----------


## Kropernic

Merci pour le retour.

Du coup, j'ai pass une partie de ma soire d'hier  faire des fouilles sur le net aprs des space sims.

Ceux qui revenaient taient : 
Infinity battlescapeEverspaceStar citizenElite dangerous

Je n'ai creus encore que Everspace et Elite dangerous.  Les deux autres, j'ai pas encore fouill.  Juste vu le trailer et ils ont l'air bien aussi.

Pour le moment, c'est elite qui a l'air de se rapprocher le plus de ce que j'avais avec I-War.  Une simulation avec ventuellement des combats mais pas que.  Et l'espace tant grand, on passe parfois un long moment  voyager.  Aussi, il y a apparemment toutes une galaxie de gnre pour ce jeu.  Du coup, avant d'avoir tout explorer, y a le temps...

----------


## Zirak

> Merci pour le retour.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai pass une partie de ma soire d'hier  faire des fouilles sur le net aprs des space sims.
> 
> Ceux qui revenaient taient : 
> Infinity battlescapeEverspaceStar citizenElite dangerous
> 
> Je n'ai creus encore que Everspace et Elite dangerous.  Les deux autres, j'ai pas encore fouill.  Juste vu le trailer et ils ont l'air bien aussi.
> 
> Pour le moment, c'est elite qui a l'air de se rapprocher le plus de ce que j'avais avec I-War.  Une simulation avec ventuellement des combats mais pas que.  Et l'espace tant grand, on passe parfois un long moment  voyager.  Aussi, il y a apparemment toutes une galaxie de gnre pour ce jeu.  Du coup, avant d'avoir tout explorer, y a le temps...



Star Citizen, y'a normment de hype, il est trs attendu, mais actuellement, il est surtout trs vide de ce que j'ai compris. Il est encore trs loin d'tre "le jeu" promis.

Et puis je me mfie un peu de la hype, surtout aprs no man's sky  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

> Star Citizen, y'a normment de hype, il est trs attendu, mais actuellement, il est surtout trs vide de ce que j'ai compris. Il est encore trs loin d'tre "le jeu" promis.
> 
> Et puis je me mfie un peu de la hype, surtout aprs no man's sky


No man's sky revenait aussi pas mal comme nom mais rien que le graphisme, j'ai vite vu que ce n'tait pas ce que je cherchais.

----------


## ManusDei

> Infinity battlescapeEverspaceStar citizenElite dangerous


Infinity Battlescape connat pas (mais je vais regarder)
Everspace, bah j'en ai parl  ::): 
Star Citizen, comme le dit Zirak pour l'instant c'est pas mal vide, il y a principalement un module de combat en arne, le reste est en dveloppement et sortira... un jour. Par contre pour les commandes c'est joystick et inertie  fond, avec en plus une gestion des G, en gros si tu bouges trop et trop vite le pilote tombe dans les vapes et t'y vois plus rien pendant quelques secondes, en dogfight c'est moche  ::D: 
Elite est apparemment un peu vide et rptitif d'aprs les critiques (trop de procdural).

----------


## Kropernic

> Infinity Battlescape connat pas (mais je vais regarder)
> Everspace, bah j'en ai parl 
> Star Citizen, comme le dit Zirak pour l'instant c'est pas mal vide, il y a principalement un module de combat en arne, le reste est en dveloppement et sortira... un jour. Par contre pour les commandes c'est joystick et inertie  fond, avec en plus une gestion des G, en gros si tu bouges trop et trop vite le pilote tombe dans les vapes et t'y vois plus rien pendant quelques secondes, en dogfight c'est moche 
> Elite est apparemment un peu vide et rptitif d'aprs les critiques (trop de procdural).


C'est le problme de l'poque actuelle je pense.  Tout sort en early access et rien n'est fini...  
Avant (je parle d'avant internet), quand tu jouais  un jeu, c'est que tu l'avais achet en magasin (normalement ^^) et donc il tait fini.  Pas de mise  jour o de dlc  la noix.  T'avais ton jeu, tu jouais, t'tais content.

Maintenant, ils te promettent monts et merveilles, te vendent un jeu pas fini, tu y joues, tu te lasses et finalement, tu ne joueras p-e jamais au jeu une fois fini (s'il est fini un jour).

J'suis d'accord que les early access, c'est gnial pour avoir des retours des joueurs, plein de beta testeurs etc.  N'empche, c'est un peu l'arnaque quand mme non ?


Sinon, pour revenir  Elite, de ce que j'en ai vu en video hier soir, j'imagine qu'on peut le qualifier de vide oui.  Mais c'est normal.  C'est pas comme s'il y avait un vaisseau tous les deux km dans l'espace ^^.  C'est grand.  Donc ouais, voyager pendant plusieurs minutes sans croiser un chat, a me parait normal pour un space sims...  Non ?

----------


## Grogro

Heuuu moi j'ai quand mme pas mal de souvenirs de jeux pc sortis  la grande poque de la plate-forme x86 (fin annes 90, dbut annes 2000) bugus jusqu' la moelle, patchs sommairement des semaines plus tard, quand ils l'taient.  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  

Et des polmiques  la Batman Arkham Knight ou No Man Sky il y en a eu.

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon, pour revenir  Elite, de ce que j'en ai vu en video hier soir, j'imagine qu'on peut le qualifier de vide oui.  Mais c'est normal.  C'est pas comme s'il y avait un vaisseau tous les deux km dans l'espace ^^.  C'est grand.  Donc ouais, voyager pendant plusieurs minutes sans croiser un chat, a me parait normal pour un space sims...  Non ?


Oui enfin, cela dpend de combien de temps signifie "voyager pendant plusieurs minutes sans croiser un chat", tu n'achtes pas un jeu pour ne croiser personne pendant X annes lumires de temps rel...  ::mouarf::  

Y'a simulation et simulation.  ::aie:: 


Bon aprs je mdis, mais je ne l'ai pas essay, si il y a de quoi s'occuper pendant ces "minutes", effectivement ce n'est pas trop gnant, maintenant, si faut X dizaines de minutes pour aller d'un point  un autre ou pour croiser un autre vaisseau, et que tu passes tout ce temps  rien faire, car tout le contenu n'est pas encore disponible, c'est dj plus problmatique. Si c'est juste pour voler dans l'espace avec un vaisseau, tu peux te faire ton propre jeu avec un moteur type Unreal en quelques heures, a vite de claquer 20 ou 30. ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Oui enfin, cela dpend de combien de temps signifie "voyager pendant plusieurs minutes sans croiser un chat", tu n'achtes pas un jeu pour ne croiser personne pendant X annes lumires de temps rel...


Si, dans The Vanishing of Ethan Carter !  ::aie:: 

Ou des trips  la Stanley Parade. Des niches quoi.

----------


## Zirak

> Si, dans The Vanishing of Ethan Carter ! 
> 
> Ou des trips  la Stanley Parade. Des niches quoi.



Nan mais si cela fait partie intgrante de l'histoire et du gameplay, pourquoi pas, genre dans The Talos Principle, si j'ai bien compris, y'a pas un chat, ou comme les Myst / Riven like, pareil, on peut pas dire qu'il y ait foule.

En soit cela ne me gne pas, car le jeu lui-mme est pens comme a, et que tu es quand mme occup  faire quelque chose (ou en pleine rflexion sur une nigme), aprs, si tu croises pas grand monde, mais qu'en plus, le jeu n'tant pas complet, tu n'as pas grand chose  faire entre 2 rencontres / dplacements longue distance, comme disait Kropernic, c'est plus un coup  dgout les potentiels joueurs qu'autre chose.

----------


## Kropernic

D'aprs ce que j'ai lu ici, le monde persistant de 400 000 000 000 systmes stellaires est hbergs sur les serveurs de frontrier dev. et les joueurs interragissent avec ce dernier par le biais d'instances.  Par instance, il ne peut y avoir au maximum que 12 joueurs et on change d'instance en voyageant si j'ai bien compris.  Pour les voyages interstellaire, y a un truc genre vitesse lumire qui s'enclenche et a met une petite cinmatique un peu comme le passage de vortex de stargate ^^.

Aprs, y a 3 modes de jeux : 
Open : on se retrouve avec n'importe quiPrivate Group : uniquement avec ses amisSolo : uniquement avec soi-mme

Aussi, en plus des 12 joueurs, il y a aussi les PNJ bien sr.  Mais effectivement, pour un jeu class dans les MMO-RPG, douze, a ne fait pas grand monde ^^.

----------


## Hizin

Bah, niveau simu spatiale, on ne croise pas tant que a non plus dans les X, de mmoire.
Avec des trajets qui se comptent en (dizaines de) minutes, donc a ne me choc pas plus que a.

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai tlcharg Stellaris hier soir en attendant Civ 6. J'ai jou 3-4 heures et je suis bien emball mme si j'ai l'impression que l'on est loin des possibilits et de la profondeur de Cursader King par exemple.

----------


## Christophe P.

Il y a plein de bonnes ides dans Stellaris (j'espre que Civ 6 s'en est inspir ou s'en inspirera pour les prochains DLC) mais j'apprcie toujours aussi peu les cochons dans l'espace (a manque d'me et d'histoire je trouve).

----------


## LawNasK

J'ai profit des promos steam pour acheter Endless Legend, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de m'y mettre. Certains d'entre vous l'ont test ?

----------


## Hizin

Ouaip,  sa sortie et sans es dernires extensions qui modifient le gameplay.
Je le trouve vraiment pas mal dans le genre 4X. J'ai pass de bonnes dizaines d'heures dessus, au moins autant que sur Civ5.

----------


## Grogro

C'est accessible quand on a jamais jou  un 4X ?

----------


## Rayek

Tres bon jeu Endless legend mais chonophage ^^

Sinon cet aprs midi je suis  fond sur




Je l'ai reu hier ^^

----------


## Hizin

@Grogro : Je le trouve moins dense que Civ5, mais diffrent. Si tu n'as jamais jou  un 4X, de toutes manires, il va te falloir une phase plus ou moins importante de lecture et comprhension des mcanismes. Endless Legend, avec ses fortes particularits raciales mise  part, peut tre assez accessible, je trouve. Tu n'es pas "largu" sans rien. Le tutoriel aide, et chaque race possde une qute  raliser sur le trs long terme. Les particularits raciales changent assez fortement le gameplay par contre. Je suis particulirement fan des "Mages Ardents" avec leurs piliers qui augmentent drastiquement le DUST des cases (la monnaie) entre autre.

----------


## escartefigue

> L'impression de retrouver *Baldur's Gate* (en plus joli) est quasi totale.


 ::weird::  Je croyais ce jeu quasi confidentiel, bah non apparemment  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Je croyais ce jeu quasi confidentiel, bah non apparemment


Euh non, pas chez les aficionados du JDR en tous cas, au contraire, il fait mme parti des "classiques" les plus connus (enfin chez les joueurs de plus de 15 ans qui ont pu y jouer ^^).

----------


## Hizin

Baldur's Gate ?
Il a pas mal marqu le monde vido-ludique et est une rfrence ^^'

----------


## Grogro

Les deux Baldur's Gate se sont mme vendus  quelques millions d'exemplaires en leur temps : parmi les plus gros cartons commerciaux de 1998 et 2000.

----------


## Zirak

D'ailleurs il avait mme eu droit  une adaptation sur PS2 (bon, c'tait plus un Diablo-like en 3D vue de derrire qu'un RPG de la mme trempe que la version PC), pas sr qu'elle ait aussi bien march d'ailleurs.

J'avais d l'acheter et on y a quand mme pass quelques heures avec le frangin en mode coop, car le jeu en lui-mme n'tait pas compltement mauvais (une fois pass la surprise), mais ceux qui l'ont achet en pensant jouer au mme jeu que sur ordi, ont srement t bien dus...  ::mouarf:: 

Ce n'tait pas une adaptation relativement fidle comme cela avait t le cas pour Diablo justement, ou du Warcraft 2 / Command & Conquer, sur la premire Playstation.

----------


## Hizin

Baldur's Gate : Dark Alliance 1 & 2.
Ils n'taient pas mauvais, mais ils auraient d s'appeler "Forgotten Realms" plutt. Cela aurait justement vit la confusion... Malheureusement, c'tait une histoire prvue en trilogie, et le 3me n'est jamais sorti...
Le dernier mode de difficult tait juste infme et il tait quasi obligatoire de tricher pour le faire (ou sinon, j'vois pas comment). La triche consistait  sauvegarder, foutre son inventaire au sol, puis importer son personnage de la sauvegarde. De la bonne duplication  l'ancienne.

----------


## Lyche

> D'ailleurs il avait mme eu droit  une adaptation sur PS2 (bon, c'tait plus un Diablo-like en 3D vue de derrire qu'un RPG de la mme trempe que la version PC), pas sr qu'elle ait aussi bien march d'ailleurs.
> 
> J'avais d l'acheter et on y a quand mme pass quelques heures avec le frangin en mode coop, car le jeu en lui-mme n'tait pas compltement mauvais (une fois pass la surprise), mais ceux qui l'ont achet en pensant jouer au mme jeu que sur ordi, ont srement t bien dus... 
> 
> Ce n'tait pas une adaptation relativement fidle comme cela avait t le cas pour Diablo justement, ou du Warcraft 2 / Command & Conquer, sur la premire Playstation.


Mme Diablo n'tait pas une copie 100% conforme. Tu ne pouvais dupliquer que les potions  ::aie:: 
Ha, et les items uniques ne restaient pas d'une partie  l'autre, la king sword of haste avait t nerf.. Blood Star impossible  trouver, la majorit des unique taient absente, Apocalypse... une vaste blague.

Non je trouve que globalement les adaptation consoles des jeux PC sont moins bonnes. Regarde un autre exemple : FF7

----------


## Zirak

> Non je trouve que globalement les adaptation consoles des jeux PC sont moins bonnes. Regarde un autre exemple : FF7


???

FF7 c'est l'inverse, c'est une adaptation pour PC, l'original est sur console (d'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'ai t sur la page Wikipdia pour vrifier les dates de sorties, si j'en crois la page en question, il n'y a pas mme eu de version jap sur PC).

Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais essay la version PC, donc je ne connais pas les diffrences, et ne peux dire si l'adaptation tait fidle.


Sinon oui pour Diablo, ce n'tait pas une copie conforme, c'est pour cela que j'ai parl d'adaptation *relativement* fidle, mais ne pas trouver l'pe truc, ou ne pouvoir dupliquer que les potions, cela reste du dtail, globalement le jeu tait le mme. Et puis il ne faut pas oublier qu' l'poque sur console = pas de patch ou d'ajout de contenu, donc plus limit dans celui-ci. 

Alors que pour les "dark alliance" (merci Hizin), ce n'tait mme plus le mme style de jeu du tout.


Bon aprs ca commence  remonter mais typiquement Warcraft 2 et Command and Conquer sur PSX, me semblaient plutt fidles (bon aprs c'tait une plaie  jouer  la manette, mais c'est un autre dbat ^^).

Aprs cela ne m'tonne pas qu'il y ait quelques diffrences, quand tu fais une adaptation plusieurs mois / annes aprs, faut bien changer / amliorer / ajouter des trucs pour attirer de nouveau le joueur qui aurait dj essay l'autre version.

----------


## Lyche

> ???
> 
> FF7 c'est l'inverse, c'est une adaptation pour PC, l'original est sur console (d'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'ai t sur la page Wikipdia pour vrifier les dates de sorties, si j'en crois la page en question, il n'y a pas mme eu de version jap sur PC).
> 
> Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais essay la version PC, donc je ne connais pas les diffrences, et ne peux dire si l'adaptation tait fidle.
> 
> 
> Sinon oui pour Diablo, ce n'tait pas une copie conforme, c'est pour cela que j'ai parl d'adaptation *relativement* fidle, mais ne pas trouver l'pe truc, ou ne pouvoir dupliquer que les potions, cela reste du dtail, globalement le jeu tait le mme. Et puis il ne faut pas oublier qu' l'poque sur console = pas de patch ou d'ajout de contenu, donc plus limit dans celui-ci. 
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours cru que FF7 tait une adaptation du jeu pc  ::oops:: 
Sinon y'a pleins d'autres exemple (les adaptations Warhammer de l'ombre du rat cornu et dark omen sont moins bien sur console que sur pc  :;):  )
et pour les rts.. oui sur console c'est loin d'tre vident.

----------


## escartefigue

> FF7 c'est l'inverse, c'est une adaptation pour PC, l'original est sur console (d'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'ai t sur la page Wikipdia pour vrifier les dates de sorties, si j'en crois la page en question, il n'y a pas mme eu de version jap sur PC).


Exact  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Mme Diablo n'tait pas une copie 100% conforme. Tu ne pouvais dupliquer que les potions 
> Ha, et les items uniques ne restaient pas d'une partie  l'autre, la king sword of haste avait t nerf.. Blood Star impossible  trouver, la majorit des unique taient absente, Apocalypse... une vaste blague.
> 
> Non je trouve que globalement les adaptation consoles des jeux PC sont moins bonnes. Regarde un autre exemple : FF7


La difficult tait aussi assez infme dans l'extension de Baldur's Gate 2. Vas-y pour niquer Dmogorgon.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai toujours cru que FF7 tait une adaptation du jeu pc


Nop,  part le 11 (qui est la premire version MMO, sortie que sur pc il me semble), tous les FF sont d'abord sortie sur console bien avant de sortir sur PC ( part peut-tre galement l'autre MMO, le 14). 

Si j'ai bon souvenir, il me semble d'ailleurs, que le 7 a t la premire adaptation sur ordi. Pour les pisodes de la super nes par exemple (4  6), il a fallu attendre des versions Steam qui ont moins de 5 ans, sinon il n'y avait que les mulateurs.

Et encore, la version Steam du 6, c'est un portage du portage Smartphone, pas du jeu console directement. xD

----------


## Rayek

FFVI version Steam qui est pour ma part trs sympatique avec un peu de remasterisation par rapport  la version Snes et PS1:

----------


## Hizin

> La difficult tait aussi assez infme dans l'extension de Baldur's Gate 2. Vas-y pour niquer Dmogorgon.


Ouaip, la Tour de Garde n'tait pas piqu des hannetons, de mme que la majorit de l'extension Throne of Bhaal (et si on rajoute en prime le combat final du mod de la romance de Solaufein... un groupe qui TP de nuit et qui est compltement prpar  te recevoir en enchanant arrt du temps, fltrissure abominable d'Abi Dalzim, Souffle de Dragon, invocation de Dva dchu et autre... une putain de plaie... je n'ai plus voyag de nuit pendant 5 niveaux  cause de ces enfoirs x) )

Fun fact : ma copine de l'poque a but Demogorgon sans mme s'en rendre compte en pensant que c'tait un ennemi normal... alors que j'ai douill comme pas permis pour le vaincre x)

----------


## Grogro

D'ailleurs avec le succs critique et commercial de Stranger Things, avec des vrais morceaux de D&D  l'ancienne, y'a moyen de vendre Baldur's Gate  la nouvelle gnration de nerds. Vous voulez fumer Dmogorgon  la old school vous aussi ? Jouez  Baldur's Gate !

Jamais pu installer le moindre mod sur BG 1 et 2. Ca me donne envie de m'y remettre tiens. C'est grable sur la ehanced edition ?

----------


## Hizin

Pour BG1, je ne peux pas te dire, mais je crois que la plupart sont compatibles avec la EE du 2.
Sinon, t'as la version de GoG qui fonctionne bien, qui n'est pas la EE et sur laquelle les mods fonctionnent.

Pour BG 2 EE, j'ai trouv a sur les mods : https://forums.beamdog.com/discussio...tible-mod-list

 minima, je te conseille Unfinished Business, BGTweak, Banter Pack, Imoen Romance, Solaufein Romance.
Si tu aimes bien jouer mage (ou que tu prends toutes les forteresses via le tweak), le mod Planar Sphere enhanced (ainsi que Planar Sphere return) tend pas mal la forteresse (mais faut aimer l'pique et un poil le n'importe quoi : le boss est un tueur de dieu faisant jeu gal avec l'Overgod Ao et tu affrontes des incarnations des coles de magie...).

----------


## rongeur

mme si j'ai fini depuis longtemps je joue a dying llight mais bon c'est quand mme triste ca la plus belle femme du jeu qui se transforme en zombie la jolie jade  ::(:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
Je peux me permettre un "presque HS"?
-> On reste dans le domaine des jeux bien sur: j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aurait un accord en cours entre les diffrents grands acteurs, style PS, XBox, etc .. afin de faire des jeux cross plateform.
Dj ai-je bien compris?: par exemple, j'imagine que mon gamin a un jeu sur PS, moi sur PC et on pourrait se rejoindre sur un mme serveur, correct?
'en est ou cette histoire?
Qu'est-ce qui existe dj?

Merci
@+
 :;):

----------


## rongeur

ce jeu  l'air pas mal aussi mais 
j'ai jamais jou au 1 et 2. ca serait bien de commencer au 1 au lieu de commencer au 3, pour comprendre l'histoire du jeu quand mme !
s il y a une me charitable pour mettre des liens 1 et 2 sur amazon sur pc

----------


## Rayek

> mme si j'ai fini depuis longtemps je joue a dying llight mais bon c'est quand mme triste ca la plus belle femme du jeu qui se transforme en zombie la jolie jade


Merci pour le spoil ....  ::roll:: 




> ce jeu  l'air pas mal aussi mais 
> j'ai jamais jou au 1 et 2. ca serait bien de commencer au 1 au lieu de commencer au 3, pour comprendre l'histoire du jeu quand mme !
> s il y a une me charitable pour mettre des liens 1 et 2 sur amazon sur pc


Tu vas sur Steam et ils sont tous disponibles  ::aie:: 
Sinon pour les liens sur Amazon je dirais : "C'est si dur que  de faire une recherche ?"  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Bonsoir,
> Je peux me permettre un "presque HS"?
> -> On reste dans le domaine des jeux bien sur: j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aurait un accord en cours entre les diffrents grands acteurs, style PS, XBox, etc .. afin de faire des jeux cross plateform.
> Dj ai-je bien compris?: par exemple, j'imagine que mon gamin a un jeu sur PS, moi sur PC et on pourrait se rejoindre sur un mme serveur, correct?
> 'en est ou cette histoire?
> Qu'est-ce qui existe dj?
> 
> Merci
> @+


Cela existe dj pour certains jeux, aprs plus que de l'accord des constructeurs, cela dpend surtout de comment l'diteur / dveloppeur a conu son jeu, et ses serveurs.

Mais il me semble que Final Fantasy 14 est cross-plateforme entre la PS4 et PC, ou Rocket League entre XBox et PC (on peut aussi jouer avec des gens sur PS, en bidouillant un peu si j'ai bien compris), Hearthstone est galement cross-plateforme, etc etc.

Dans l'absolu, en dehors des exclus  une plateforme prcise, tous les jeux pourraient tre cross-plateforme, maintenant est-ce que financirement, c'est intressant pour l'diteur ? Je ne pense pas, il prfre te vendre le jeu sur 2 plateformes diffrentes. Vu que certains le font, mme si cela peut tre plus ou moins compliqu suivant le jeu, il n'y a donc rien pour moi qui, techniquement, explique que cela soit si peu souvent le cas.

----------


## rongeur

@Rayek

nan j'ai pas trouv le 1 et 2 pc sur amazon 
possible d'avoir les liens ?

----------


## Rayek

C'est difficile de taper "Dead Rising PC" dasn la barre de recherche Amazon ? (LE 1 doit pas tre dispo en DRM Free sur PC si tu veux du drm free)

Sinon attend quelques jours, va y avoir les soldes Steam pour Halloween et il y a de forte chance qu'ils soient en promos.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Cela existe dj pour certains jeux, aprs plus que de l'accord des constructeurs, cela dpend surtout de comment l'diteur / dveloppeur a conu son jeu, et ses serveurs.
> 
> Mais il me semble que Final Fantasy 14 est cross-plateforme entre la PS4 et PC, ou Rocket League entre XBox et PC (on peut aussi jouer avec des gens sur PS, en bidouillant un peu si j'ai bien compris), Hearthstone est galement cross-plateforme, etc etc.
> 
> Dans l'absolu, en dehors des exclus  une plateforme prcise, tous les jeux pourraient tre cross-plateforme, maintenant est-ce que financirement, c'est intressant pour l'diteur ? Je ne pense pas, il prfre te vendre le jeu sur 2 plateformes diffrentes. Vu que certains le font, mme si cela peut tre plus ou moins compliqu suivant le jeu, il n'y a donc rien pour moi qui, techniquement, explique que cela soit si peu souvent le cas.


Bonsoir,
Merci. Bon donc, cela ressemble un donc  un mouton a 6 pattes; techniquement c'est possible, mais personne n'en veut.
On verra bien...

----------


## Zirak

> Bonsoir,
> Merci. Bon donc, cela ressemble un donc  un mouton a 6 pattes; techniquement c'est possible, *mais personne n'en veut.*
> On verra bien...


Pas personne, les joueurs sont / seraient demandeurs, mais c'est comme tous les produits, entre le besoin du client, et la rentabilit du produit, le choix est vite fait, et ce n'est pas le client qui l'a. ^^

----------


## rongeur

> C'est difficile de taper "Dead Rising PC" dasn la barre de recherche Amazon ? (LE 1 doit pas tre dispo en DRM Free sur PC si tu veux du drm free)
> 
> Sinon attend quelques jours, va y avoir les soldes Steam pour Halloween et il y a de forte chance qu'ils soient en promos.


bha je tombe sur des multitude produit pc  ::weird:: 

a au fait les final fantasy sont payant maintenant ? 
les ff13 n'ont pas d'abonnement (ff13 -1  3). c'est nouveau ca il faut payer le jeu et en plus il faut repayer pour jouer ? lol

----------


## Zirak

> a au fait les final fantasy sont payant maintenant ? 
> les ff13 n'ont pas d'abonnement (ff13 -1  3). c'est nouveau ca il faut payer le jeu et en plus il faut repayer pour jouer ? lol


Tu sais que Google est ton "ami" ? ^^

Dj, hors piratage, les Final Fantasy ont toujours t payant.

Maintenant, si tu parles d'un abonnement, tu dois donc parler du 14, qui est un MMORPG (jeu en ligne donc), donc oui, tu as un abonnement, comme sur World of Warcraft et pratiquement 95% des gros MMO, car tu n'achtes pas simplement un jeu qui n'volue plus comme dans les autres Final Fantasy, il y a du contenu ajout rgulirement (et des serveurs  entretenir), car ce n'est pas un jeu solo, mais un jeu en ligne, avec des vrais gens derrire qui jouent avec toi, pas seulement des pnj.  :;): 

Mais c'tait dj pareil avec le 11 (qui tait lui aussi un MMORPG).

----------


## Glutinus

Je n'ai pas jou  beaucoup de Final Fantasy, au 6 de mmoire, et puis au XI sur DS qui avait un gameplay encore particulier (plus proche du tactical).

J'avais pris le XIII sur la fin de vie de la XBOX, j'ai commenc  le faire il y a un an puis la cration de ma boite m'a un peu fait oublier. C'est toujours aussi chiant d'avancer, tu passes trois plombes  regarder de (superbes) cinmatiques et mieux comprendre les persos, mais c'est redondant.

Je trouve le systme de combat avec les paradigmes un peu droutant au dbut, puis je me suis dit que pour une fois c'est original et finalement les combats ne sont pas tous aussi rptitifs. Mais bon mme avec une bonne douzaine d'heures de jeu j'ai l'impression de ne pas tre all trs loin (mais je suis aussi trs trs long... quand on me laisse un peu de libert je peux faire 10 heures de jeu  faire des mini-games sans avancer dans la qute principale :p)

----------


## ternel

> Pas personne, les joueurs sont / seraient demandeurs, mais c'est comme tous les produits, entre le besoin du client, et la rentabilit du produit, le choix est vite fait, et ce n'est pas le client qui l'a. ^^


Pas forcment, il y a des tas de jeux o ce n'est pas souhaitable.

Le cas le plus flagrant tant les FPS.
Une souris dispose d'une vitesse de dplacement, que n'a pas le stick d'une manette.
Je n'ai jamais russi  viser aussi efficacement avec une manette qu'avec une souris.

De mme, les RTS tendent  fournir beaucoup de raccourcis claviers, et dans les parties multijoueurs, ne pas s'en servir efficacement fait terriblement baisser la vitesse de raction.

----------


## Zirak

> Pas forcment, il y a des tas de jeux o ce n'est pas souhaitable.
> 
> Le cas le plus flagrant tant les FPS.
> Une souris dispose d'une vitesse de dplacement, que n'a pas le stick d'une manette.
> Je n'ai jamais russi  viser aussi efficacement avec une manette qu'avec une souris.
> 
> De mme, les RTS tendent  fournir beaucoup de raccourcis claviers, et dans les parties multijoueurs, ne pas s'en servir efficacement fait terriblement baisser la vitesse de raction.


Oui oui, je parlais d'une faon gnrale, "globalement" les joueurs ne seraient pas contre (et mme sur un FPS, les joueurs PC ne seraient pas contre non plus, seulement ceux sur consoles lol ^^).

Aprs ok pour ces 2 genres l mais sur la plupart des jeux de sports / combats / courses / MMORPG / etc, cela serait possible et pas forcment handicapant pour une plate-forme.

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier qu'il existe des claviers / souris pour consoles (enfin cela se faisait  l'poque de la Dreamcast dj, donc je prsuppose que cela existe encore), rien n'empche un consoleux qui veut jouer comme il faut, d'investir un minimum. A l'inverse, sur PC on achte bien des manettes.

(Et puis de toutes faons, un mec qui achte une console pour faire du FPS / STR, il n'a pas compris grand chose  la vie, si il se fait dfourailler en serveur cross-plateforme, c'est de la slection naturelle un peu...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Glutinus

Pour info, je suis du genre "je regarde blair witch par tranches de 5 minutes" et "Cloverfield est le seul film o je suis sorti de la salle en plein milieu, et encore, je voulais connaitre la fin, et il parait que j'aurai pas support la scne de l'hlico".

Donc ouai, je joue aux FPS sur console parce que c'est LENT. J'aime beaucoup Borderlands et j'ai trouv pour 10 euros le jeu de base + toutes les extensions, mais aprs 10 minutes il faut que je revienne  la dure ralit.

----------


## Rayek

> bha je tombe sur des multitude produit pc


Sur ce site : https://www.greenmangaming.com/hallo...l-you-survive/
Y a tous les Dead rising en promo

----------


## rongeur

les ff13 1-3 c'est un plus c'est potable  ::mrgreen::  mais je vois beaucoup de fan mcontent pour les abonnement sur facebook pour les autres ff. 
rsident evil 7 bientt  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

Quelqu'un a test civ VI (qui vient de sortir)?
Je n'ai pas le temps de m'y mettre en ce moment, et je me demande s'il vaut ses 60 boulasses.

----------


## Grogro

Comme toutes les grosses sorties JV, j'attends systmatiquement au moins un an voire deux, histoire d'avoir une version patche game of the year, avec les trouze mille drm. Et  20 boules maximum.

----------


## Alvaten

> Quelqu'un a test civ VI (qui vient de sortir)?
> Je n'ai pas le temps de m'y mettre en ce moment, et je me demande s'il vaut ses 60 boulasses.


Perso j'attends qu'il baisse, c'est ce que j'ai toujours fait pour les Civ

----------


## Zirak

Tout pareil, il est dans ma wishlist depuis qu'il a t annonc sur Steam, mais j'attends qu'il baisse...

----------


## Hizin

La mme... j'attends qu'il baisse ET le bundle avec toutes les extensions.

----------


## Christophe P.

Civilization 6 me plait bien et pour une fois il sort complet (religion, personnages illustres, etc.) et ne plante pas (sauf quand je veux l'arrter). Il a bien sr besoin de quelques rglages comme d'habitude (IA, capacits des civilisations, cots, etc.) mais rien de bien grave.

Les nouveauts (quartiers, gestion des personnages illustres, travailleurs et gouvernements) sont intressantes et renouvellent agrablement le gameplay.

----------


## DevBaldwin

Pour Civ VI, j'ai appliqu la mthode que je vais souvent.

Je l'ai dl en cra*k pour pouvoir mettre la main dessus rapidement, je teste ; et s'il est vraiment intressant, jachte sa GOTY / Ultimate Edition / Complete Edition, un an plus tard.

De ce que j'ai pu en voir jusqu' maintenant, il est tjrs aussi plaisant  jouer et addictif (aller, un dernier tour et je vais manger  ::P: ), mais je lui trouve moins de charme que son grand-frre.
Manque de visibilit, style moins raliste, besoin de zoomer pour voir correctement les units et villes.
Mais a nempche que les villes qui s'tendent en dehors de leur hexagone de dpart, est une ide rafraichissante qui modifie bien la faon de jouer.  ::): 

J'attends de voir le milieu / fin de partie pour une ide plus concrte, mais pour le moment, l'IA est aussi intelligente qu'un parpaing.  ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

Demain : World of Final Fantasy
1 mois : Final Fantasy 15

Ca arrive enfin !!!  ::):

----------


## Noctis

> Demain : World of Final Fantasy
> 1 mois : Final Fantasy 15
> 
> Ca arrive enfin !!!


oh oui l'attente fut longue  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

J'ai pris civ VI y'a 2 jours, vu mes horaires j'ai pas pu y jouer plus de 3h, et dj je le trouve bien.
Plus complet que Beyond Heart, plus stratgique que Civ V.

Les cit tat sont enfin utilises et peuvent apporter un vrai plus stratgique. La religion est bien pense, les dogmes et les cultures sont intressantes aussi.

Pas eu le temps de tout tester encore, je ferais un retour quand j'aurais plus d'heures dessus  ::):

----------


## rongeur

est ce que les call of duty black ops s'installent sur w10 ? j'ai une envie de rejouer a ces jeux 
merci pour les infos  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rayek

Bon, aprs une dizaine d'heures sur World of Final Fantasy, ce jeu est une ppite du RPG tour par tour  ::mrgreen:: 

- Scenario prenant
- Systme de pyramide sympathique et plus tactique qu'il ne parait
- Systme de capture des mobs norme.
- Evolution des Myrages (Cratures du jeu) via un sphrier avec possibilit d'volution
- normment de qutes annexes.
- Carac Design Minion (qui ne peut pas plaire  tous le monde je le conois).

Voila ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> Bon, aprs une dizaine d'heures sur World of Final Fantasy, ce jeu est une ppite du RPG tour par tour 
> 
> - Scenario prenant
> - Systme de pyramide sympathique et plus tactique qu'il ne parait
> - Systme de capture des mobs norme.
> - Evolution des Myrages (Cratures du jeu) via un sphrier avec possibilit d'volution
> - normment de qutes annexes.
> - Carac Design Minion (qui ne peut pas plaire  tous le monde je le conois).
> 
> Voila ^^


Je suis globalement du mme avis avec quelques nuances.

- Scenario sympathique mais sans rebondissement (j'en suis l o on voit ligthning)
- Systeme de pyramide vraiment sympa en effet, mais le jeu reste vraiment assez simple (pour le moment)
- Systeme de spherier enorme, avec retroevolution possible.
-Capture des myrage qui rallonge la dure de vie de facon significative
-Les quetes annexes qui rajoutent des histoires trs sympa
-Graphisme mignon en effet

Je regrette pour l'instant la succession de donjon et le scnario peut tre un peu trop simple a mon gout.

----------


## Rayek

> Je suis globalement du mme avis avec quelques nuances.
> 
> - Scenario sympathique mais sans rebondissement (j'en suis l o on voit ligthning)
> - Systeme de pyramide vraiment sympa en effet, mais le jeu reste vraiment assez simple (pour le moment)
> - Systeme de spherier enorme, avec retroevolution possible.
> -Capture des myrage qui rallonge la dure de vie de facon significative
> -Les quetes annexes qui rajoutent des histoires trs sympa
> -Graphisme mignon en effet
> 
> Je regrette pour l'instant la succession de donjon et le scnario peut tre un peu trop simple a mon gout.


J'en suis au moment avec Rydia juste avant le boss dans le donjon des flammes (Perso environ lvl 23).

Pour ma part jattends le moment de pouvoir faire les invocations ^^

----------


## Nhaps

> J'en suis au moment avec Rydia juste avant le boss dans le donjon des flammes (Perso environ lvl 23).
> 
> Pour ma part jattends le moment de pouvoir faire les invocations ^^


Les invocations j'en ai toujours pas mais je crois que je peux les acheter  la fille qui a oublier son nom. Mais c'est pas la trame de l'histoire qui te les procure. Le prochain coup que je lance le jeu j'irai vrifi ca  ::):

----------


## Rayek

Ok, je n'ai fait que 2 missions pour le moment avec la fille qui n'a pas de nom (Et la on a perdu la moiti des personnes qui ne vont pas comprendre pourquoi elle a pas de nom  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai packet Planet Coaster ce week end. C'est vraiment pas mal ! 

J'avais pas mal jou aux Roller Coaster Tycoon plus jeune et ce jeu est vraiment un trs bon hritier !

----------


## rongeur

the settlers 7  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chtulus

Bonjour,

Paragon  ::aie::

----------


## killian68

Alors, petit coup de nostalgie, je me suis rinstall via dosbox sous ubuntu...

Ultima IV, V et VI

----------


## Grogro

> Alors, petit coup de nostalgie, je me suis rinstall via dosbox sous ubuntu...
> 
> Ultima IV, V et VI


Je crois que je vais finir par faire cela pour faire tourner les vieux jeux x86, puisque je dsespre  en faire tourner ne serait-ce un seul sous Windows 8.1, malgr les promesses de GoG.  ::?:

----------


## killian68

Alors test comme fonctionnant sans aucun soucis, 

Ultima I, II, III, IV, V, VI et VII
Dune 2
Space hulk (le vieux d'Electronic Art)
Pro Pinball

----------


## Hizin

Je rajoute :
Tyrian 200
Icewind Dale 1 & 2
Divine Divinity
Sacrifice
Giants: Citizen Kabuto
Fallout classic
Fallout 2 classic
Tout les "Heroes of"
Enclave
The temple of elemental evil
BG 1 & 2
Dragonshard
Neverwinter Nights diamond
Planescape torment
Vampire Redemption
Ghost master
Dungeon Keeper 1 & 2
Soulbringer
Beyond Divinity
Deus Ex
Raptor : Call of the shadows
The longest journey

Avec quelques soucis :
Shodo : mobile armor division
Mob Rule
Gangsters

Kapt :
King of Dragon pass ( :'( )

J'ai mis que les anciens que je me souviens avoir test.

----------


## ManusDei

En ce moment je suis sur Tyranny.
C'est sympa, y a moyen de bien s'amuser  partir du moment o on comprend que oui, faire excuter un village ayant abrit des rebelles c'est normal.

----------


## Sunchaser

> En ce moment je suis sur Tyranny.
> C'est sympa, y a moyen de bien s'amuser  partir du moment o on comprend que oui, faire excuter un village ayant abrit des rebelles c'est normal.


Rien de grave alors, il y a pire aux actus tous les jours ...

----------


## Grogro

> Alors test comme fonctionnant sans aucun soucis, 
> 
> Ultima I, II, III, IV, V, VI et VII
> Dune 2
> Space hulk (le vieux d'Electronic Art)
> Pro Pinball


Ouais ben je vais clairement profiter des vacances pour tenter le coup, parce que tout ce qui fait appel  dosbox crash systmatiquement au dmarrage. 

Dsolant d'en arriver l.

----------


## Kropernic

Les soldes steam sont l et je me tte entre van helsing final cut et gauntlet salyer edition.

Quelqu'un a-t-il test ?  Un retour ?

----------


## Lyche

> Les soldes steam sont l et je me tte entre van helsing final cut et gauntlet salyer edition.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il test ?  Un retour ?


Je sais pas si tu parles des Aventures de Van Hellsing, qui au final est pas mal! surtout depuis qu'ils ont rajout un repop des mobs pour pouvoir exp... Quand j'ai achet le jeu une fois pass par un coin, tu ne pouvais pas refaire la carte pour xp, et malheureusement la courbe d'xp tait plus lente que le niveau des monstres  ::aie::  du coup, bah pass un certain temps tu pouvais plus avancer.

Depuis, j'ai plus trop jou pour diverses raisons, mais j'en garde un trs bon souvenir  ::): 
Gauntlet est toujours un jeu extra  ::):  je recommande !

Pour ce qui est de dosbox, j'ai fait tourner les 2 Warhammer (Shadow of Horned Rat et Dark Omen) qui fonctionnent parfaitement aussi

----------


## Kropernic

Merci Lyche  ::):

----------


## Christophe P.

> Je sais pas si tu parles des Aventures de Van Hellsing, qui au final est pas mal! surtout depuis qu'ils ont rajout un repop des mobs pour pouvoir exp... Quand j'ai achet le jeu une fois pass par un coin, tu ne pouvais pas refaire la carte pour xp, et malheureusement la courbe d'xp tait plus lente que le niveau des monstres  du coup, bah pass un certain temps tu pouvais plus avancer.


Rien que pour a je ne jouerai pas  ce jeu. Je ne trouve pas d'intrt  refaire deux fois exactement la mme chose. Ils ne pouvaient pas tout simplement doubler les XP des monstres ou diviser par deux les XP ncessaires ?!  ::weird::

----------


## Lyche

> Rien que pour a je ne jouerai pas  ce jeu. Je ne trouve pas d'intrt  refaire deux fois exactement la mme chose. Ils ne pouvaient pas tout simplement doubler les XP des monstres ou diviser par deux les XP ncessaires ?!


C'est un diablo like, tu voudrais quoi  ::weird::  si t'aimes pas ce style de jeu personne ne te force  y jouer -_-

----------


## Christophe P.

> C'est un diablo like, tu voudrais quoi  si t'aimes pas ce style de jeu personne ne te force  y jouer -_-


Effectivement, je ne savais pas que c'est un diablo-like (et la description du patch ne m'a pas donn envie d'en savoir plus sur ce jeu). Et je ne ne joue pas  ce style de jeu.  ::): 
Dans ce style de jeu, l'option corrective choisie n'est pas dconnante. Avec "aventure" dans le titre, je pensais  autre chose.

----------


## Lyche

> Effectivement, je ne savais pas que c'est un diablo-like (et la description du patch ne m'a pas donn envie d'en savoir plus sur ce jeu). Et je ne ne joue pas  ce style de jeu. 
> Dans ce style de jeu, l'option corrective choisie n'est pas dconnante. Avec "aventure" dans le titre, je pensais  autre chose.


En fait,  la base ils ont fait le jeu en mode aventure, mais... a coinait et les derniers patch ont transform en diablolike

----------


## Grogro

> Je sais pas si tu parles des Aventures de Van Hellsing, qui au final est pas mal! surtout depuis qu'ils ont rajout un repop des mobs pour pouvoir exp... Quand j'ai achet le jeu une fois pass par un coin, tu ne pouvais pas refaire la carte pour xp, et malheureusement la courbe d'xp tait plus lente que le niveau des monstres  du coup, bah pass un certain temps tu pouvais plus avancer.


Tiens ce dsquilibre me rappelle le mode solo du premier Diablo il y a maintenant... 20 ans (putain, 20 ans dj, j'y jouait au collge). O tu tais oblig de faire "new game" rgulirement avec ton personnage parce que la courbe d'xp tait trop lente et pas de repop en solo (et donc pas de loot forcment). La toute premire rencontre avec le boucher c'tait folklo.  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Tiens ce dsquilibre me rappelle le mode solo du premier Diablo il y a maintenant... 20 ans (putain, 20 ans dj, j'y jouait au collge). O tu tais oblig de faire "new game" rgulirement avec ton personnage parce que la courbe d'xp tait trop lente et pas de repop en solo (et donc pas de loot forcment). La toute premire rencontre avec le boucher c'tait folklo.


w ! je me rappel, bon, y'avait la technique de la porte ferm qui fonctionnait trs bien  ::aie:: 

En parlant du Butcher! ils ont prvu de faire un petit patch pour les 20ans de diablo dans d3 ou on va pouvoir descendre dans l'glise de tristram  ::heart::

----------


## Grogro

> w ! je me rappel, bon, y'avait la technique de la porte ferm qui fonctionnait trs bien


De mmoire, c'est comme a que j'ai niqu le boucher la premire fois. Flingu  distance derrire une grille. Mais fallait bien grer les dplacements, parce que ce con court aussi vite que toi. Dans ces niveaux il y avait aussi les archers squelettes qui t'allumaient  plusieurs crans de distance.

----------


## Lyche

> De mmoire, c'est comme a que j'ai niqu le boucher la premire fois. Flingu  distance derrire une grille. Mais fallait bien grer les dplacements, parce que ce con court aussi vite que toi. Dans ces niveaux il y avait aussi les archers squelettes qui t'allumaient  plusieurs crans de distance.


tutaf !
j'aimais bien la technique mago firewall aussi  ::aie::  j'ouvre la porte, je pose mon mur, je ferme la porte.. tu ouvres quand il hurle "waaaa" c'est qu'il est mort  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Sauf que t'es pas suppos maitriser Firewall au niveau 2 du donjon.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

> Sauf que t'es pas suppos maitriser Firewall au niveau 2 du donjon.


tu dis a, mais c'est parce que tu n'y mets pas assez de bonne volont  ::mouarf::

----------


## DevBaldwin

En parlant de D1, a fait bien quelque temps que j'ai envie de me le refaire (nostalgie  ::roll:: )

Bliz' n'aurait pas mis une version dmatrialis de son titre ?

J'ai cherch a y a un moment, sans rien trouver.

----------


## ManusDei

Non mais ils ont prvu de l'ajouter plus ou moins dans D3 ce mois-ci si tu l'as.

Perso je viens de me remettre  Dishonored. Aprs avoir fait 2 runs sur le 2, je refais le premier sans les pouvoirs en mode de difficult max, puis je ferais le second sans les pouvoirs en difficult max galement.

----------


## Lyche

> En parlant de D1, a fait bien quelque temps que j'ai envie de me le refaire (nostalgie )
> 
> Bliz' n'aurait pas mis une version dmatrialis de son titre ?
> 
> J'ai cherch a y a un moment, sans rien trouver.


Tu peux peut-tre le trouver sur un site d'abandonware, ou alors, si t'es motiv il est disponible sur PS1 en version light (genre king sword of haste introuvable  ::(:  ) et quelques uniques pas trouvable non plus. Mais jouable  2 sur une mme console.

ha, oui, ils ont vir apocalypse et j'ai trouv un bug de clonage  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Il y a bien mieux, il existe des mods HD qui, en plus implmentent tout le "unfinished business". En gros, les qutes prvues  l'origine qui n'ont jamais t dveloppes compltement (comme la fameuse map of the star). Il y a aussi un patch rquilibrant Hellfire et rajoutant pas mal de contenu. Dont une rencontre sympathique avec une Mrs Leoric ultra caisse dans la crypte l o tu rencontres galement des espces de squelettes ails qui ont le bon got d'tre triple immun, donc quand t'es sorcier tu dois les ken'  la bloodstar, flash, ou le bon vieux combo stone curse + golem comme contre les succubes du lvl 15 en hell  ::mrgreen:: . 

Ces mods sont jouables en multi. C'est plus sympa que de refaire une nime fois le mme Diablo 1  l'identique.

Sinon j'ai eu Disnohored 2  Nol. Ca tourne plutt bien mme sur une GTX 960m. Je note pas de claque graphique par rapport au premier mais je ne suis pas  fond non plus (mais presque). Des effets de particules certes plus immersif mais que je trouve idiot et que j'aimerais bien dsactiver. Pour le gameplay, j'ai l'impression de jouer  une extension du premier.

----------


## Lyche

> Il y a bien mieux, il existe des mods HD qui, en plus implmentent tout le "unfinished business". En gros, les qutes prvues  l'origine qui n'ont jamais t dveloppes compltement (comme la fameuse map of the star). Il y a aussi un patch rquilibrant Hellfire et rajoutant pas mal de contenu. Dont une rencontre sympathique avec une Mrs Leoric ultra caisse dans la crypte l o tu rencontres galement des espces de squelettes ails qui ont le bon got d'tre triple immun, donc quand t'es sorcier tu dois les ken'  la bloodstar, flash, ou le bon vieux combo stone curse + golem comme contre les succubes du lvl 15 en hell . 
> 
> Ces mods sont jouables en multi. C'est plus sympa que de refaire une nime fois le mme Diablo 1  l'identique.
> 
> Sinon j'ai eu Disnohored 2  Nol. Ca tourne plutt bien mme sur une GTX 960m. Je note pas de claque graphique par rapport au premier mais je ne suis pas  fond non plus (mais presque). Des effets de particules certes plus immersif mais que je trouve idiot et que j'aimerais bien dsactiver. Pour le gameplay, j'ai l'impression de jouer  une extension du premier.


dafuq?! o est-ce que je peux trouver ce mode?!

----------


## Kropernic

> dafuq?! o est-ce que je peux trouver ce mode?!


Et comment a s'utilise aussi ?

----------


## Grogro

> dafuq?! o est-ce que je peux trouver ce mode?!


Ici mme : http://diablo1.ovh.org/hd/

Le patch non officiel pour Hellfire, il me semble que je l'avais trouv ici : http://www.lurkerlounge.com/forums/thread-15760.html

Me suis plant par ailleurs. Quand on est sorcier, seul le combo stone curse + golem fonctionne contre les triple immune.

----------


## Lyche

> Ici mme : http://diablo1.ovh.org/hd/
> 
> Le patch non officiel pour Hellfire, il me semble que je l'avais trouv ici : http://www.lurkerlounge.com/forums/thread-15760.html
> 
> Me suis plant par ailleurs. Quand on est sorcier, seul le combo stone curse + golem fonctionne contre les triple immune.


heu, il faut quand mme une installation diablo ou elle est fournie aussi?

----------


## Grogro

C'est un mode et Diablo n'est pas un abandonware et ne le sera sans doute jamais. Il faut une installation complte, maintenant, bon courage pour faire tourner Diablo 1 sur un Windows moderne.

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est un mode et Diablo n'est pas un abandonware et ne le sera sans doute jamais. Il faut une installation complte, maintenant, bon courage pour faire tourner Diablo 1 sur un Windows moderne.


 Ca ne marche pas avec dosbox ??

----------


## Grogro

Diablo 1 tait un jeu windows 95, pas dos. Jusqu' XP, a tourne nickel sans aucun soucis. Aprs, a risque d'tre du cas par cas avec des problmes d'incompatibilit incomprhensibles sur diffrents PC avec le mme OS. 

Moi par exemple avec mon portable Asus ROG G551, impossibilit totale de lancer quoique ce soit qui tourne sous dosbox. Et seule une poigne de jeux x86 tournent  peu prs correctement.

----------


## Kropernic

Ah zut.. Je pensais que c'tait encore avec dos... 

J'dois encore avoir la boite de D1 dans mon grenier... En esprant que le cd soit dedans, je tenterais bien le coup XD.  Une vm de win95 ? J'ai mme p-e le cd ( moins que c'tait des disquettes  l'poque?) aussi dans le grenier XD

----------


## ternel

Diablo tourne sous Windows 7 et wine (pour ubuntu 16.04).
Je ne sais plus comment on avait fait, avec mon ami, mais on y tait arriv.
Pour Windows 8, 8.1 et 10, je n'en sais rien

----------


## Lyche

pffff, en plus je parie qu'il est introuvable  l'achat de nos jours  ::(:  et comme j'tais trop jeune  l'poque, j'ai pas pu me l'acheter, je l'ai dcouvert sur PS1 Diablo 1  ::(: 

tristesse, hooo tristesse :'(

----------


## Grogro

Pas la peine d'en arriver l, une vm de windows XP suffira dans le pire des cas (moi j'ai gard une tour dualcore sous XP  ::aie:: ), et avec un peu de chance tu pourras le lancer sous 8.1 ou 10 avec le mode de compatibilit adquat. Sur ma machine c'est mort, sur d'autres machines pas dit que a marche pas.

----------


## Kropernic

De toute faon, faut d'abord que je "rpare" ma tour...

Depuis quelques temps, y a un peu tout qui merde.  Ne fut-ce que firefox ou chrome, aprs 5-10 min, a crash avec un message d'erreur avec memory dedans (j'sais plus par coeur).  Je suspecte une barrette de ram qui est partiellement morte et du coup, a merde pour l'accs mmoire...  

Ou alors, en acheter une nouvelle car elle commence  dater aprs tout...

----------


## DevBaldwin

> C'est un mode et Diablo n'est pas un abandonware et ne le sera sans doute jamais. Il faut une installation complte, maintenant, bon courage pour faire tourner Diablo 1 sur un Windows moderne.


Je suis alors tomb sur a par erreur hier soir : http://www.abandonware-france.org/lt...eu.php?id=1646

Et je confirme, a fonctionne nickel sous Seven  ::mouarf:: 

_Haaaaaaa, fresh meat !_

----------


## Lyche

> De toute faon, faut d'abord que je "rpare" ma tour...
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, y a un peu tout qui merde.  Ne fut-ce que firefox ou chrome, aprs 5-10 min, a crash avec un message d'erreur avec memory dedans (j'sais plus par coeur).  Je suspecte une barrette de ram qui est partiellement morte et du coup, a merde pour l'accs mmoire...  
> 
> Ou alors, en acheter une nouvelle car elle commence  dater aprs tout...


ho bah tient! j'ai le mme problme que toi.. pourtant RAM neuve (3 mois, j'ai fais des tests pour voir, elle n'a pas de soucis), HDD neufs. Windows neuf (install y'a 10 jours) et j'ai 3 crans bleus par jour avec ce foutu FF  la con. Du coup je l'ai vir, j'en ai eu marre... et bizarrement, plus de problmes. Je souponne des memory leak, as usual, sur FF..

----------


## Kropernic

> ho bah tient! j'ai le mme problme que toi.. pourtant RAM neuve (3 mois, j'ai fais des tests pour voir, elle n'a pas de soucis), HDD neufs. Windows neuf (install y'a 10 jours) et j'ai 3 crans bleus par jour avec ce foutu FF  la con. Du coup je l'ai vir, j'en ai eu marre... et bizarrement, plus de problmes. Je souponne des memory leak, as usual, sur FF..


 ouais sauf que moi c'est avec chrome aussi et ce ne sont pas des crans bleus mais juste des messages d'erreur et le browser se ferme.

----------


## Lyche

::(:  j'ai rcupr diablo + hellfire, mon souci c'est que le tlchargement du site pour le mode HD me donne un fichier vide -_-

Et en mode de compatibilit, il fonctionne bien sous w10

----------


## MythOnirie

> ho bah tient! j'ai le mme problme que toi.. pourtant RAM neuve (3 mois, j'ai fais des tests pour voir, elle n'a pas de soucis), HDD neufs. Windows neuf (install y'a 10 jours) et j'ai 3 crans bleus par jour avec ce foutu FF  la con.


[TROLL] Je connais pas cette version de Windows !  ::weird::  ::aie:: [/TROLL]

----------


## Kropernic

> [TROLL] Je connais pas cette version de Windows ! [/TROLL]


il m'a fallu le temps mais  ::ptdr::

----------


## Lyche

::mouarf::  anf ! c'est un Windows 10 tout neuf si tu prfres  ::haha:: 

Et pour le dl du fichier pour le mode beelzbub (c'est le vrai nom du mode hd en ralit) et bah.. c'tait Chrome et Edge qui foutaient la misre. J'ai du ressortir le vtuste IE11 !!! et il s'est tlcharg sans encombre  ::aie:: 

Comme quoi, IE11, c'est l'avenir  ::mouarf::

----------


## ternel

Bon, bah, j'ai plus qu' m'y remettre aussi

----------


## Lyche

Bon, je teste depuis 2Jours le mode Beelzebub de diablo 1.. a envoie du pat !! que de bon souvenir je suis fan !!

Vu qu'il y a mme un mode multi, je propose  ceux qui sont motivs de faire quelques parties ensembles  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

Et niveau graphisme ? Ca pique pas les yeux ?

----------


## Lyche

> Et niveau graphisme ? Ca pique pas les yeux ?


Alors, quand tu es en solo, tu as moyen de monter en haute rsolution (d'o l'appellation de HD, le jeu est configurable en 1920*1080) en multi, non, pour des raisons de pvp, ils ont voulu viter que certains soient plus avantags que d'autres.
Moi a me convient, je n'ai jamais t trop regardant sur les graphismes d'un jeu

----------


## Grogro

Je teste moi-mme les diffrents mods ce week-end (quitte  rinstaller une ubuntu si mon portable me fait encore chier ou  rebrancher ma vieille tour reste sous XP), et je suis bien chaud pour tenter en multi.

La gnration des donjons est la mme avec les mods HD ? Parce qu'entre le 640x480 d'origine et le full HD y'a quand mme une sacre diffrence et les niveaux devraient paraitre bien petits en FHD.

----------


## Lyche

> Je teste moi-mme les diffrents mods ce week-end (quitte  rinstaller une ubuntu si mon portable me fait encore chier ou  rebrancher ma vieille tour reste sous XP), et je suis bien chaud pour tenter en multi.
> 
> La gnration des donjons est la mme avec les mods HD ? Parce qu'entre le 640x480 d'origine et le full HD y'a quand mme une sacre diffrence et les niveaux devraient paraitre bien petits en FHD.


La gnration de niveaux est la mme, le jeu est cependant plus difficile. Ils ont rajout des choses, par exemple, tu peux plus faire la pute avec le butcher, pour le tuer, il faut ouvrir un TP (chose que tu n'as pas forcment au dbut du jeu) et aller dans une salle spcifique, un peu comme pour Lazarus.

Et non, le mode HD, n'est qu'un mode loign du 640 d'origine, ce qui fait que tu as quand mme le distance  parcourir et a peut tre long.
L par exemple, j'ai commenc un ncro, qui doit tre niveau 10. J'ai  peine pu tuer Loric en mode normal hier... j'ai galr comme pas possible.
- Le butcher  un Knock back, chose qu'il n'avait qu'en mode Hell.
- Loric a un corpse explosion et pop beaucoup plus de squelettes qu'avant
- les mobs sont globalement bien plus nombreux.

Pour vous donner une ide de la difficult, au niveau 10 je descend pas encore au niveau 4  ::aie::  j'ai pris un branle assez moche hier en posant le pied au 4me tage  ::haha:: .
Franchement, bonne dcouverte ce petit mode, merci  vous  ::): 

Edit : Pour info, j'y joue sous Windows 10, j'ai lanc le mode de compatibilit, et le jeu tourne parfaitement.

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

L'un d'entre vous a-t-il dj jet un il aux jeux de programmation sur steam ?

Screeps et Shenzen I/O ont attir mon attention.  

Des retours ?

----------


## Iradrille

> Screeps et Shenzen I/O ont attir mon attention.


Connais pas. Mais Human Resource Machine est sympa. Les premiers niveaux sont vraiment simples (ils prsentent les bases de l'assembleur), certains niveaux sont tendus par contre.

----------


## Lyche

> Connais pas. Mais Human Resource Machine est sympa. Les premiers niveaux sont vraiment simples (ils prsentent les bases de l'assembleur), certains niveaux sont tendus par contre.


Merci pour ce petit jeu.. avec ma binme on s'clate au bureau  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Yo, 

Ayant craqu pour la premiere fois aux soldes steam j'ai pris une multitude de jeux pas chers. En attendant un nouveau pc, je lances des jeux legers tels Guild of dungeoneering, un deckbuilder assez rigolo. 

Sur mobile je me suis lanc sur Gumballs and Dungeons, simple mais addictif  mon got.

----------


## Hizin

Lorsque j'ai quelques minutes, je suis sur la bta ferme du Gwent et OverWatch, de mon ct.
Plus de temps pour jouer.

----------


## Kropernic

Perso, j'ai craqu sur Terratech...

----------


## Alvaten

J'ai enfin reu ma Switch donc je suis sur Zelda, un petit bijou. 

J'ai profit de prendre Human Ressource Machine dont plusieurs membres on parl, c'est sympa je pense que je regarderai aussi les autre jeux de ce studio.

----------


## ManusDei

Je suis sur Zelda aussi, mais sur WiiU.
Et en parallle je joue  Tyranny, quand Mme est sur Zelda.

----------


## Hizin

Et qu'en penses-tu, de Tyranny ?
Il me fait beaucoup de l'oeil. J'aurai eu du temps pour jours, j'aurai dj pass le pas.

----------


## Grogro

Mme question, et il faut dj que je finisse Pillars of Eternity.

----------


## Hizin

Merci de me rappeler que j'ai aussi Pillars of Eternity sur le feu x)

----------


## ManusDei

Je prcise que je n'ai pas jou  Pillars of Eternity.

Tyranny est trs bien. Le systme de jeu est simple, plus on utilise une comptence plus on l'amliore (qu'il s'agisse d'ouvrir des serrures ou de taper  l'arme  deux mains).
La magie est spciale au dbut, on choisit un "lment" + un type de sort, et on peut rajouter des "accents" pour modifier le sort (dure, effet de zone, porte, et d'autres choses plus varies).
Rajouter des accents rajoute bien sr des prrequis en "Lore" pour pouvoir lancer le sort.
J'ai pas encore trop creus la magie mais c'est un des systmes les plus funs et modulaire que j'ai pu voir  ce jour.

Sur le jeu, le monde est probablement largement inspir de la Compagnie Noire. En gros un Despote contrle le monde sauf une dernire zone d'irrductibles, et on joue un de ses serviteurs qui vient mater la rbellion.
Inutile d'essayer de jouer sympa, souvent c'est tout simplement pas possible et il vaut mieux en gnral tre expditif.

Vers le dbut du jeu on prend le contrle d'un village qui aidait les rebelles, on peut brler le village et tuer tout le monde, prendre toute la population en esclavage, ou tre sympa et mettre juste une garnison pour montrer que le Despote sait pardonner (mais a colle pas vraiment avec l'ambiance du jeu).

A noter que c'est de ce ct trs bien crit, si on joue un salaud c'est pour l'efficacit et pas juste pour tre mchant trs mchant (on est l pour matter une rbellion, pas pour faire ami-ami avec la population civile).

Le scnario se finit un peu rapidement et la fin est un poil spciale.
J'ai vu des critiques l-dessus, la fin n'a pas plu  tout le monde, perso j'ai aim, mais on sent qu'ils n'avaient pas de budget pour aller plus loin.

La construction du background du personnage est galement trs bonne, bien plus intressante que ce que j'ai vu jusque l. On est clairement  un autre niveau de que ce que j'ai pu voir dans Guild Wars 2 ou Mass Effect.
La plus grosse partie de ce background est construit sur la zone o on joue, donc les choix impactent vraiment les rapports avec les diffrentes factions du jeu.

PS : il est malgr tout possible de s'allier avec les populations locales, je n'ai pas encor test.
PPS : le gros plus du jeu est la rejouabilit. Il y a plusieurs factions, s'allier avec l'une ou l'autre ou aucune modifie sensiblement les protagonistes, mme si les grandes lignes du scnario ne bougent pas beaucoup. Donc oui le jeu est court, mais on hsitera pas  le faire plusieurs fois, il ne s'agit pas simplement de refaire le mme jeu avec un mage plutt qu'un voleur.

----------


## Grogro

Moi j'ai test Castlevania - Lords of Shadow ce week-end. Je savais que le gameplay tait un dsastre absolu vu tous les chos que j'en avais eu (la calamit QTE, ce concept fossoyeur du jeu-vido encore et toujours), et bien j'ai pas t du du voyage. IN-JOU-ABLE. Littralement injouable. 

Dommage pour la direction artistique et les ides de mise en scne.

----------


## Hizin

Merci ManusDei pour ce retour  ::): 

Pour Lord of Shdaows, je n'ai pas eu de mal  le finir en difficile. J'ai mme pas le souvenir de QTE dedans, hormis dans certaine batailles de boss (et vu comment je branle mes manettes...)

----------

